#ubuntuone 2009-06-29
<emilinz> hello
<emilinz> hi
<emilinz> i have a problem with syncdaemon
<emilinz> I don't have any log
<thisfred> emilinz, hi
<thisfred> doh
<samme> Hi
<samme> I got an invitation on my mail but how do I use it ?
<thisfred> hi samme, is there no link in the mail?
<thisfred> samme: also, when was the mail sent? At some point some mails were sent without the proper links, but I though that that was fixed now.
<samme> 24 jun.. just an link to the Plans page..
<samme> thisfred: "To get started using this service follow this link https://ubuntuone.com/plans/"
<thisfred> samme, ah, that might have been when the wrong mails were sent out. The people who would know that aren't currently online, though. What happens when you go to the /plans page?
<thisfred> samme: that just shows the request an invitation buttons?
<samme> yep
<samme> thisfred: I must go now but I come back later.. ;)
<thisfred> samme: ok, then I'm afraid I'm going to have to wait for america to wake up to be able to help you :) I'll ask, but what I think happened is that the people who got the incorrect mails will receive new invitations, but I will verify. Can you ping me if I forget:?
<samme> hmm ping?
<thisfred> samme: just say something to me here :)
<samme> Aha I will do ;) Thanks for bthe help :)
<thisfred> you're welcome!
<facundobatista> Hi all
<thisfred> hi facundobatista
<thisfred> facundobatista: I assigned some bugs related to file synchronization to you, I hope that was the right thing to do, if not, feel free to shout at me and tell me who I should have assigned them to ;)
<facundobatista> thisfred, I won't shout at you, but most probably these should be reassigned to __lucio__, as I'm focused in screen sharing right now
<thisfred> facundobatista: thanks, and sorry, reassigning now
<facundobatista> thisfred, no problem!
<thisfred> hey guys, a user reports that the browser doesn't open like it should when adding a new computer to Ubuntu One. Are there any know issues there, things I can ask them to check manually? Or should I just ask for the apport/logs, and if so, which ones?
<thisfred> s/know/known/
<thisfred> jdobrien: a user (samme) reported earlier that they got an invitation on the 24th with only a link to /plans, was that part of the problematic batch of emails? And if (not) so, can I tell them they'll receive a corrected invitation later?
<jdobrien> thisfred: that is the correct behavior
<thisfred> jdobrien: so what do they do then?
<jdobrien> thisfred: login and subscribe
<thisfred> and the information to log in *is* in the mail?
<jdobrien> thisfred: I do not know. I wasn't the last one to touch the email :)
<jdobrien> i can check though
<thisfred> ok, samme said he/she would be back later, so I'll ask then
<thisfred> jdobrien: ^^ no need to check now, I'll gather more feedback
<thisfred> jdobrien: I also assigned a bug to you where a user is getting OAuth errors. If you're the wrong person, or if you know things I can ask them to make the bug more complete, please let me know
<jdobrien> thisfred: yeah those are client issues. I think dobey is fielding those.
<thisfred> jdobrien: ok, thanks will reassign
<thisfred> jdobrien: oh I'm full of it: the issue I assigned to you is about the web client being unresponsive
<thisfred> ok, dobey, kicked 3 bugs your way, let me know if I can ask the reporters for anything to make the bugs more complete.
<jdobrien> thisfred: hmm, im not sure who
<jdobrien> thisfred: im not sure who is handling those issues
<thisfred> jdobrien: ah ok, jblount do you know who I can ask about the web client being unresponsive?
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> OH HAI HACKERZ
<jblount> Anyone here for the Ubuntu One desktop(+) developers meeting please say "me"
<jblount> me
<CardinalFang> me!
<aquarius> me
<urbanape> me
<aquarius> is that it? rodrigo_, teknico, dobey?
<rodrigo_> me
<jblount> DONE: Spent a lot of time evaluating and tweaking the design of /files/, should be able to start implementing some of the changes this week
<jblount> TODO: Land a few small branches of functionality, start triaging some more /files/new/ work into queue for myself
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> CardinalFang: Hit me!
<CardinalFang> DONE: for pairing tool, started to ask for design-team guidance (just joined #design).  More polish.
<CardinalFang> TODO: eyeball the edge cases (like pal disappearing or cancelling).
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: no
<aquarius> DONE: moved records.client/server to be desktopcouch.records with thisfred, spoke to kenvandine who is taking it into a PPA, talk to #couchdb about rejecting inbound local connections that aren't from this UID
<aquarius> TODO: make everything depending on desktopcouch.records actually work with eric, read about quickly
<aquarius> BLOCKED: currently using the horror of lsof to find CouchDB port until the print-the-port logfile patch goes in
<aquarius> urbanape: go do that voodoo that you do so well
<urbanape> DONE: That was so long ago, I don't even remember. Some new files UI hacking.
<urbanape> TODO: Gonna hack some FF extension today. Need to context switch.
<urbanape> BLOCKED: None
<urbanape> rodrigo_: gogogo
<rodrigo_> done: submitted couchdb-glib to REVU, although it seems it's not there yet, discussed some screen sharing things with the SS team
<rodrigo_> todo: finish first package submissions of evo-couchdb and couchdb-glib, discuss with tomboy developers how to make tomboy use couchdb as storage (not syncing), setup review process for evo-couchb/-glib
<rodrigo_> blocked: nothing
<rodrigo_> I think that's it, no more me's
<jblount> MEETING ENDS
<urbanape> w00t
 * jblount hugs 5 minutes standups
<dobey> oops
<dobey> uh "me"
<dobey> DONE: More work on python module reorg
<dobey> TODO: finish python module layout changes, Fix sharing branch for review comments
<dobey> BLCK: CouchDB failures in server tests.
<jblount> dobey: Thanks!
<teknico> sorry guys, a couple infrastructure problems here
<CardinalFang> Me too.  /me curses MD software raid.
<dobey> hrmm, i wonder if there are some broken firefox packages out there that people are using
<samme> Hi all
<samme> any one here?
<artir> o/
<samme> Someone here who can help me with my invite? :)
<dobey> samme: thisfred might be able to help you
<thisfred> ah welcome back samme
<thisfred> samme: so your invitation email did not contain any login information?
<samme> No :(
<dobey> it shouldn't
<dobey> i wouldn't think anyway
<thisfred> ah ok, then I'm confused (it's been a while since I saw it)
<dobey> ubuntuone.com log-in is OpenID via launchpad
<dobey> you just click on the link in the e-mail
<dobey> and subscribe
<thisfred> samme, so if you follow the link to /plans, and click on login, what happens?
<zbanks> I was wondering if you guys needed any more developers? I do mostly python & have done a lot of web-based python/js if you need that too...
<samme> ah now it works :)
<thisfred> samme, whew :)
<thisfred> samme: sorry for leading you down the wrong path, earlier!
<thisfred> zbanks: you can look at http://www.canonical.com/search/node/jobs
<thisfred> zbanks:  although I'm told that Human Resources gets a lot of applications each day, so it may be a while before you get a response
<zbanks> Ah, you guys are part of canonical, right
<thisfred> zbanks: oh, you meant on the client?
<thisfred> zbanks: sry, I thought you were talking about joining canonical :)
<zbanks> Yeah.
<thisfred> zbanks: awesome!
<zbanks> Haha, it's fine
<thisfred> zbanks: I would join the ubuntuone users mailing list (there isn't a dev one yet, but I'm sure that's coming), and introduce yourself there, and have a look at the source code, and see if there's anything you'd like to tackle
<zbanks> Ah, k
<zbanks> thanks
<thisfred> zbanks: I'm  not authoritative on this, but I assume it works like most OS projects: get a few patches in, and you might get check in rights.
 * thisfred is looking up mailing list address
<dobey> launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-users
<zbanks> I got it, don't worry
<dobey> i think
<zbanks> Thanks though :D
<samme> thisfred: I,m  just glad I got it to works :) But now you (and I) know how it works ;)
<thisfred> yep, that's the one, thanks dobey
<thisfred> samme, right, helping people out here teaches me at least as much as them ;)
<samme> hehe right :D
<samme> Now lets see if it works :)
<thisfred> samme: let me know if there's anything else I can help with!
<thisfred> ok, that's it for me good people of Ubuntu One, see you tomorrow!
<samme> thisfred: cya
#ubuntuone 2009-06-30
<cornwall> Hi, Ubuntuone team, just want to say hi and keep up the good work :)
<cornwall> I appreciate Canonical and all that they've done
<tcole> thank you, cornwall
<tcole> I'll pass it on
<dobey> heh
 * dobey watched the "Bicycle Tour" episode of Monty Python last night
<thisfred> hola ubuntuoneros!
<__lucio__> what does thisfred standfor? why this and not that?
<thisfred> __lucio__:  well, I'm *this* fred, not *that* fred ;)
<__lucio__> so YOU say
<__lucio__> you are that one for me
<thisfred> indeed, you'
<thisfred> re allowed to alias me to thatfred ;)
<__lucio__> haha
<thisfred> fred is a nick from university days, that sort of stuck, I have been called that for so long that it's as familiar to me as eric. And I started using thisfred a long time ago, and am not creative enough to come up with anything else, so that's my nick everywhere ;)
<thisfred> I would not have used it for launchpad when I joined canonical, but I'd already had a launchpad account for a long time...
<__lucio__> its not too bad, ive seen stranger nicks :)
<thisfred> hehe
<tcole> I can attest to that.
<BUGabundo> guud day
<thisfred> hi BUGabundo
<thisfred> beards of python http://www.flickr.com/photos/termie/sets/72157616044454732/
 * BUGabundo looks
<pf> I've just installed 0.90.2.1+r55-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty on my notebook: But ubuntuone-client-applet refuses to startup: Hangs 30 seconds and than stops without error message
<facundobatista> Hi all
<artir> o/
<natewiebe13> anyone know approx how long the waiting list is?
<urbanape> I don't, natewiebe13, but I can check for you.
<natewiebe13> awesome.. thanks
<natewiebe13> also, is there a limit as to the number of pc's you can sync together? [i have 3 that id like to sync]
<urbanape> no limit that I'm aware of
<jblount> natewiebe13: No limit to the number of sync'd machines, and we're aggressively inviting people, but are trying to keep the servers stable, so we don't have any sort of timeline for you.
<urbanape> when did you sign up?
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> If you are here for the Ubuntu One desktop(+) developers meeting of incredible goodness, please say "me" !
<CardinalFang> me
<CardinalFang> only me.
<CardinalFang> sorry.
<CardinalFang> okay, you guys can help.
<rodrigo_> me
<jblount> me
<urbanape> me
<jblount> dobey, rodrigo_, aquarius ?
<aquarius> me
<rodrigo_> jblount: you always miss my 'me's' :)
<jblount> rodrigo_: It's the underscore, it confuses me! :D
<teknico> me
<rodrigo_> yeah, someone has rodrigo in this irc network
<CardinalFang> Okay!
<CardinalFang> DONE: Made "pairing" code lint-happy.  Added failing test.  Started to link tests to "make test".
<CardinalFang> TODO: Link to tests.  Get review.  Push.  On-call reviewing today.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: []
<dobey> me
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_: you!
<rodrigo_> done: started testing on tomboy sync with our server, now that we have oauth in tomboy. Submitted a new fixed package for couchdb-glib to REVU. Started coding a NoteArchiver class for Tomboy to use CouchDB for storage
 * CardinalFang should have said "negative test", not "failing".  It passes, but it test badness.
<rodrigo_> todo: make tomboy sync notes to our server, continue work on NoteArchiver class, and fix some details on evo-couchdb thing
<rodrigo_> blocked: none
<rodrigo_> jblount: go
<jblount> DONE: Learning more yui3 than I care to, some css / html stuff to fix the layout of the newish popup info window
<jblount> TODO: More yui3 learning / fixing, land some stinking code
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nada
<jblount> urbanape: t t t t tag!
<urbanape> DONE: Stupid wrangling with the FF extension skeleton solved by a stupid trailing '/' on the directory entry in the manifest. (cue: "Honestly, it's 2009, if it needs a trailing slash and doesn't have one, don't we have the computational wherewithal to just friggin add one?"). Extension now actually injects a menu item in the Tools menu that pops up an alert.
<urbanape> TODO: Now unblocked, hack on FF plugin and make it friggin do something other than an alert.
<urbanape> BLOCKED: None
<urbanape> aquarius: pour it on
<aquarius> DONE: make everything depending on desktopcouch.records actually work (helping thisfred), read about quickly and how it's using couch already
<aquarius> TODO: read more about quickly, talk to rickspencer3
<aquarius> BLOCKED: still using the horror of lsof to find CouchDB port until the print-the-port logfile patch goes in
<aquarius> go go gadget teknico
<teknico> DONE: funambol_reset_devices branch fixed and submitted
<teknico> TODO: landing that branch, starting one about the web ui interface for resetting devices
<teknico> BLOCKED: pqm
<teknico> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: Python module layout changes
<dobey> TODO: Land changes, 0.90.3 release, Update packaging, re-upload to REVU
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> anyone else?
<jblount> dobey: I think that's all
<jblount> MEETING ENDS
<aquarius> urbanape: w00 extension!
<jblount> urbanape: Yeah! I want to install it yesterday.
<urbanape> yeah, I'm gonna get a review of it so far and merge it to trunk
 * CardinalFang admires the word "wherwithal".
<urbanape> I'll put up instructions for linking the source tree to your profile's extensions directory so you can keep getting improvements as it develops
<urbanape> directory = whatever if whatever.endswith('/') else "%s/" % whatever
<urbanape> HOW HARD IS THAT?
 * dobey goes shopping
<urbanape> me too
 * urbanape masks his anger at himself with anger at silly stuff
<dobey> heh
<urbanape> outside of a team, can you not ask for multiple individual reviewers in launchpad?
<jblount> urbanape: Click the request review button (on the merge proposal button), you'd have to do that seperately each time
<urbanape> gotcha
<dobey> urbanape: you can request new reviews, but you have to do it one at a time i think
<urbanape> yup. hit up aquarius and jblount
 * jblount eagerly reviews
<urbanape> today I'm gonna read up on that dbus/XPCOM bridge
<dobey> that sounds frightening
<urbanape> http://sandbox.movial.com/wiki/index.php/Browser_DBus_Bridge
<urbanape> works (currently) for gecko and webkit
<urbanape> MIT, LGPL, and MPL licensed stuff
<dobey> fun
<dobey> multi-license == fail :)
<jblount> thisfred: I want to make out with lp:earcandy, it is incredible.
<thisfred> jblount: haven't tried it yet, as I'm scared to do anything to sound on my machine, now that it's working for the first time in forever, but thanks for guineapigging! ;)
<jblount> thisfred: Heh, funny that you mention it. When I don't have earcandy running, it seems to kill audio from the two sources it was adjusting for me (firefox plugins and banshee)
<thisfred> ah
<CardinalFang> Pulse is spooky.
<jblount> CardinalFang: Agreed. I've heard that Pulse is good for us though, from people who know about such things.
<CardinalFang> Yeah, the kernel folks insist on doing complex things in userspace, so we *have* to have something like it somehow.  At least it ain't esound.
<jblount> heh
<tcole> it's a shame ALSA isn't simpler
<tcole> a lot of the pulse problems come from abuses of the ALSA API because too few people understand it
<tcole> granted in many cases they are abuses for which people should really have no excuse even with the lack of documentation, but...
<leviatan89> Hi!
 * CardinalFang boggles at  re.compile('.*%s.*'...)
<leviatan89> hello
<leviatan89> i'm spanish, sorry for my nglish :S
<leviatan89> when i start my computer i need write my password for de keyring always
<leviatan89> for the keyring*
<CardinalFang> Boy, emoticons in Espanol are funny.
<verterok> leviatan89: hi
<leviatan89> thanks!
<leviatan89> english too lol
<leviatan89> so...
<leviatan89> do you know why?
<verterok> leviatan89: check Bug #391176
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391176 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-client-applet doesn't store the key ring's password" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391176
<leviatan89> thanks you verterok and ubottu!
<leviatan89> i'm going to read about the bug!
<joshuahoover> hi leviatan89, let me know if you need any further help once you read through that bug :)
<leviatan89> ok joshuahoover!
<leviatan89> i have readed?? the bug... i have the same pasword as user and as keyring...
<leviatan89> delting the archive ~/.gome2/keyrings/ is safe?
<leviatan89> the keyring have me some problems in various computers that i don't know slove
<CardinalFang> leviatan89: I do not know if it is safe.  If you insist on trying, please "mv" instead, so that you can recover if it proves disastrous
<Chipaca> leviatan89: it's (afaik) safe as long as you remember the keys :)
<leviatan89> =-O i remember the keys! :) i'm going to try moving the archive! thanks!. I will come when i will know something!
<joshuahoover> leviatan89: are you set to auto-login?
<leviatan89> and sorry for my english again
<leviatan89> yes
<leviatan89> i have auto-login
<joshuahoover> leviatan89: ok...then that is a different issue
<leviatan89> :O
<leviatan89> =-O *
<joshuahoover> leviatan89: you will get prompted with auto-login
<joshuahoover> anyone know if there is a "safe" way to save the keyring password when auto-login is enabled?
<leviatan89> i don't know
<CardinalFang> Maybe set the keyring password to the empty string, ""?
<leviatan89> but it is not very safe...
<leviatan89> no?
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: that's a possibility...maybe
<CardinalFang> leviatan89: What situation are you trying to protect against, then?
<joshuahoover> leviatan89: well, i'm not sure if it's any more or less safe than auto-login
<leviatan89> CardinalFang: Really... none. The computer is in my house. The only problem is me! I don't know if it is as root pasword. No root pasword is dangerous for the system. I refer to that.
<leviatan89> joshuahoover: I forgot put your nick top.
<leviatan89> above*
<joshuahoover> leviatan89: i believe the danger of setting an empty keyring password is that all passwords stored in the keyring (ubuntu one, wireless, evolution, etc.) would be stored in plain text instead of encrypted
<joshuahoover> leviatan89: i'm confirming that now on one of my test virtual images
<leviatan89> joshuahoover: so... is it a bug?
<joshuahoover> leviatan89: no, that's not a bug, you are warned that setting an empty keyring password is not as secure...this is an issue for auto-login and any app that uses keyring to store passwords and the choice is to use a password and get prompted or set an empty password and have your passwords saved in clear text
<leviatan89> joshuahoover: Ok, so to save the password as clear text... I must delte ~/.gome2/keyrings/ ?
<tcole> storing your keyring in cleartext seems extremely dangerous if your machine is ever compromised
<tcole> considering all the stuff that goes in the keyring
<joshuahoover> leviatan89: you'll have to get rid of the files in that directory...as CardinalFang pointed out, it's probably safer to rename them than to delete
<joshuahoover> tcole: yeah, i'm not suggesting people do this...i'd rather suggest users enable a login and set the keyring and login password to be the same
<leviatan89> joshuahoover: But do it in a personal machine that it's in your room... it's not very comfortable. Also there are people that use the computer and don't have idea about passwords.
<leviatan89> joshuahoover: I know that it's not the place but... is it a papercurt or a think that can be reported?
<leviatan89> :S
<leviatan89> :-$
<joshuahoover> leviatan89: understand...tcole is correct, that if your machine were compromised, then all the data in keyring is easily readable...that is the danger
<joshuahoover> leviatan89: i don't think it's a bug, but maybe a feature request to see if there is a better way for ubuntu to allow auto-login setups to handle this
<leviatan89> joshuahoover: thanks
<joshuahoover> leviatan89: you're welcome :)
<leviatan89> joshuahoover: the same hapens whit ubuntu netbook remix and the wifi password whit auto-loging activated. And it's very boring!
<leviatan89> joshuahoover: so i'm going to search if i can do something!
<leviatan89> thanks again :)
<joshuahoover> :)
<atrus> i'm trying to run ubuntuone-client-applet, but it runs for about 30 seconds, and then exits silently. i never get any kind of notification icon. any suggestions?
<atrus> and  i'm not clear on where i'm supposed to supply my login credentials...
<verterok> atrus: try running: 'ubuntuone-client-applet -s'
<atrus> aurghhh. i see what's happened. it's loaded a web page in the background in a firefox tab on another desktop. that's pretty unintuitive.
<mthaddon> atrus: doesn't your window manager notify you somehow that firefox is doing something on that other desktop?
<atrus> neither my wm (openbox) nor the gnome panel notified me of any such thing
<joshuahoover> atrus: are you able to complete the installation process now that you see the ubuntuone.com web page that was opened up automatically?
<atrus> yeah, it seems to go okay. not sure if it's syncing right, but yeah.
<joshuahoover> atrus: ok, let me know if it's not working for you from here
<atrus> cool, seems to be working allright. i had one issue where I created a new folder and immediatly renamed it (in nautilus), but the web interface insisted it was called "untitled folder" until I renamed it again.
<samme> hi
<mint_> question: to use this software do you have to be running ubuntu or can you be running a child of ubuntu like linspire/kubuntu/xubuntu. then how about ubuntu's parent Debian?
<dobey> mint_: it will run on anything where the dependencies are met
<dobey> mint_: currently restricted to linux, as we use inotify
<mint_> okay, thank you
<natewiebe13> jblount: i joined last night
<dobey> joshuahoover: you can reliably reproduce bug #389875 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389875 in ubuntuone-client "'ubuntuone-client-applet -s' returns 'Exception: Failed to launch browser'" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389875
<natewiebe13> jblount: are you there?
<jblount> natewiebe13: Only somewhat, did you have a question?
<natewiebe13> yeah
<natewiebe13> i left earlier
<natewiebe13> forgot to tell ya
<natewiebe13> i asked earlier how long the line is
<natewiebe13> and you asked when i joined
<natewiebe13> which was last night
<jblount> natewiebe13: Ah, so you requested an invitation last night.
<natewiebe13> yeah
<natewiebe13> know how long it is until i can get this goin?
<jblount> natewiebe13: We've been sending out tons, but if you joined last night you'll be on the end of the list I'm afraid, so it might take a while to get an invite out to you. Sorry about that.
<natewiebe13> (great idea btw)
<natewiebe13> no probs
<jblount> natewiebe13: We don't have any strict timeline, it wil be a while though.
<natewiebe13> cant wait to start keeping my files organized
<natewiebe13> okay
<natewiebe13> rough idea?
<jblount> natewiebe13: Maybe next week?
<natewiebe13> nice
<natewiebe13> thats not that long
<natewiebe13> i was expecting a month
<dobey> natewiebe13: 0 < time < infinity :)
<natewiebe13> haha
<natewiebe13> nice
<tahorg> Hi, I'm testing ubuntu one and it's eating 100% of one of my cpu core for ~ 10 minutes now
<tahorg> I've put a 58MB git repository in it
<tahorg> 0.90.2.1+r55-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty
<tahorg> maybe it doesn't like the 15648 files ...
<tahorg> 582MB RES, oh well
<dobey> tahorg: hi. am poking someone with better knowledge of that code than i, to help you :)
<facundobatista> __lucio__, it's already released the branch that didn't compressed all the files simultaneously?
<Chipaca> facundobatista: nope
<__lucio__> facundobatista: i dont think so
<Chipaca> facundobatista: it's not passing all the tests yet
<facundobatista> Chipaca, that could explain tahorg's cpu usage, right?
<__lucio__> tahorg: theres a bug about that, could you please attach your logs to it?
<verterok|lunch> tahorg: Hi, it's known problem caused by the num of files, let me find the bug number
<__lucio__> let me look for the bug no
<Chipaca> __lucio__: ah, fun fact I wanted to tell you about
<Chipaca> __lucio__: 1M deferreds use up 200M of ram
<__lucio__> Chipaca: do we ever do 1M deferreds?
<Chipaca> __lucio__: if somebody had 1M files, we would
<verterok> Chipaca: we could delay the creation of the command...maybe? to avoid the big number of deferreds?
<Chipaca> verterok: we can delay the creation of the deferreds
<Chipaca> verterok: ... that's for another branch :)
<verterok> :)
<Chipaca> also, if we find we're creating say 10 deferreds per file (not completely unrealistic), ....
<verterok> tahorg: is the bug #380533
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 380533 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-syncdaemon consumes excessive memory" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380533
<__lucio__> Chipaca: still, thats 20MB for 15kfiles
<tahorg> verterok: ok, now that I've interrupted the process, I'm unable to delete those files
<__lucio__> sorry, 2MB
<verterok> tahorg: please could you run: apport-collect ubuntuone-client 380533
<Chipaca> __lucio__: yes
<tahorg> verterok: I'd like to erase those datas first ;)
<verterok> tahorg: the git repo?
<tahorg> verterok: yep, I've killed the process
<tahorg> but the datas are still online
<verterok> tahorg: the data isn't uploaded to the bug, just the logs, that are located at: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<verterok> tahorg: oh, ok.
<Chipaca> __lucio__: or no, my math is not with me today. But I think it's like 30M for 15k files, which is a lot
<verterok> tahorg: I'ld recommend using u1sync for that something like: u1sync --init ~/tmp/temp_sync
<__lucio__> Chipaca: if its 10 deferreds per file, yes.
<verterok> tahorg: that's the only data you uploaded? do you want to delete everyhing under ~/Ubuntu One/My Files ?
<__lucio__> but thats not 500mb
<tahorg> verterok: yep
<verterok> tahorg: ok, after the u1sync --init, do: u1sync --action=clobber-server
<Chipaca> __lucio__: I didn't say it was the culprit :)
<verterok> tahorg: that will delete the data in the server, after that you can delete the git repo from ~/Ubuntu One/My Files, and start the client again :)
<tahorg> ok, I'll take a look a u1sync
<tahorg> verterok: AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'unlink'
<tahorg> mmh
<verterok> tahorg: that's weird, did you exectued --init?
<tahorg> u1sync --init ~/tmp/temp_sync; u1sync --action=clobber-server ~/tmp/temp_sync
<tahorg> and it barked
<verterok> tahorg: I think you must cd ~/tmp/temp_sync before runing clobber
<tahorg> ho ok
<verterok> tahorg: anyway, that's a bug :)
<verterok> tcole: ^
<tcole> hm
<facundobatista> Chipaca, don't defer actions using deferreds, defer the deferred creation, :)
<tcole> do you have a backtrace for the error?
<tahorg> tcole: yep
<tcole> I'm a little reluctant to clobber-server on my personal files just to see :)
<tcole> can you pastebin the backtrace please?
<tahorg> tcole: http://pastebin.com/m248b1849
<tahorg> tcole: so, what's the easier way to "format" my repository ?
<tahorg> easiest
<tcole> I think that's basically it
<tcole> it should work, but it sounds like you're getting disconnected partway through
<tcole> self.factory.current_protocol will only be non-None whilst you are connected
<tahorg> ok, let's see what pdb says
<__lucio__> tahorg: if you stop syncdaemon, remove the files and start it again, it should remove everything
<__lucio__> tahorg: hopefully it wont take as much memory
<tahorg> __lucio__: I've tried already
<tahorg> My Files is clean
<tahorg> I've killed the syncdaemon 10 times
<tcole> hm, it seems we need to debug that as well
<tahorg> and the webinterface does not allow me to delete there :)
<tcole> huh, the webinterface certainly should :(
<tahorg> I've put a try: except: around the deferred unlink, but the exception occurs on every files
<tahorg> the local-index is a pickled object ?
<tahorg> looks like
<verterok> tahorg: you can't access (and delete) the files  from the webui
<verterok> tahorg: I think it's a yes
<tahorg> I can "see" the files
<verterok> (about the pickle)
<verterok> tahorg: why you can't delete them?
<tahorg> verterok: because when I click nothing happens ?
<tahorg> (firebug does not show me any async request)
<verterok> tahorg: are you deleting a file or a directory?
<tahorg> directory
<tahorg> but files are the same
<verterok> tahorg: ok, I'll digg in the server logs, in the meantime, could you try to delete a single file
<verterok> ?
<tahorg> I can dl the files, they are empty
<tahorg> yep
 * verterok goes to ubuntuone.com and tests
<tahorg> verterok: delete file "do not work", create new subfolder worked
<tahorg> the metadatas say the files are here, but it seems to me they are not :)
<verterok> tahorg: it seems there is a bug in "delete from the webui", hopefully I'll get a patch before the next rollout
<joshuahoover> dobey: sorry, i was at lunch... bug #389875 can be reproduced pretty easily
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389875 in ubuntuone-client "'ubuntuone-client-applet -s' returns 'Exception: Failed to launch browser'" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389875
<dobey> joshuahoover: how pray tell? :)
<dobey> joshuahoover: outside of intentionally breaking your configuration, that is
<joshuahoover> dobey: yes, well, that's essentially what i had to do...go into preferred applications and set the default browser to a blank terminal command...get the same error as the bug reporter
<dobey> well yes
<dobey> you could set it to anything that doesn't exist, and it would fail
<dobey> or /bin/false, which always fails
<samme> Hi, I got an error when i'm trying to start the client : http://pastebin.com/d23633f8c
<dobey> samme: are you using something other than GNOME?
<tahorg> verterok: "Fetching metadata..." takes forever
<tahorg> is that normal ?
<samme> you its xfce
<samme> yes*
<tahorg> ~ 40 seconds
<verterok> tahorg: it shouldn't could you check if there is network trafic?
<tahorg> no network traffic
<tahorg> adsl 10Mbps
<verterok> tahorg: it's still running?
<tahorg> no it died again
<verterok> uh
<tahorg> claiming that no files are on the server
<dobey> samme: ok. so gnome-keyring-daemon isn't running, so I guess you need to start it
<joshuahoover> dobey: on that bug, it will get marked as invalid once i hear back from the reporter...it could be something else so i'm leaving it as "confirmed" for now
<verterok> tahorg: that's with --action=clobber-server or sync?
<dobey> joshuahoover: well, except it's not invalid
<joshuahoover> dobey: no?
<tahorg> verterok: both. I'm trying to understand what happens with u1sync
<dobey> joshuahoover: reproducible with an easy workaround != invalid
<tahorg> verterok: btw, I've been able to send a file to the server
<dobey> joshuahoover: because the workaround doesn't tell us why it was happening in the first places
<dobey> joshuahoover: someone is just going to file the exact same bug down the road if we don't understand and fix it in some way
<joshuahoover> dobey: ok, but is it a bug we can fix if that is the problem?
<dobey> joshuahoover: there are many things we can probably do. i don't understand the issues well enough to solve the problem in the best way yet, and am busy with getting all the packaging bits fixed up for karmic right now
<joshuahoover> dobey: got ya
<dobey> joshuahoover: if a user intentionally screws up their system, then yeah, it's invalid. but i don't think that's what is happening, and this isn't the only bug where that error comes up :)
<tahorg> ok, if I create a file, u1sync, delete this file, u1sync : everything's ok
<tahorg> but the directory that was interrupted in the first place
<tahorg> still exists in metadatas
<tahorg> 49.8 seconds to fetch metadatas, almost no network activity during the download
<tahorg> when unlink is called, share_uuid == None
<tahorg> is that normal ?
<verterok> tahorg: where do you get share_uuid == None?
<tahorg> in Client.unlink, I've catched the exception
<verterok> tcole: ^ do you remember if u1sync use None as the root share uuid?
<tcole> yes, that's normal
<tcole> we don't start using the empty string until the protocol client layer
<verterok> oh, ok
<tahorg> so, I can fetch a node_uuid but the server does not want to remove it
<tcole> what's the exception we get from Client.unlink now?
<tahorg> the same
<tcole> well, that's not coming from the server
<tcole> that's coming from being disconnected
<tcole> self.factory.current_protocol is an object reflecting the current connection
<tcole> if it's None, there is no longer a connection
<tahorg> tcole: strange because it says that only for the first dir sync I interrupted
<tahorg> tcole: the other files sync fine
<tcole> odd
<tcole> maybe a typo or something?
<tahorg> a typo ?
<tcole> in the code
<tcole> I don't know, I mean ... self.factory.current_protocol is set to an object when we connect
<tcole> and isn't set to None until we disconnect
<tcole> I don't understand how other files could be syncing after that point
<tahorg> tcole: I've catched the exception
<tahorg> once it passed every "problematic" files
<tahorg> it synced the others
<tcole> I just ... don't understand how that's possible
<tcole> is the directory the first thing synced?
<tcole> the problem one?
<tahorg> yes
<tcole> hm, ok
<tcole> so there's actually a race of some kind
<tcole> and self.factory.current_protocol isn't being set early enough
<tcole> that I can understand
<tcole> I wonder how that happened though
<tahorg> tcole: can't it be a server issue, still ?
<tcole> well, hm
<tcole> although
<tcole> we use the same connection we used to get the metadata
<tahorg> like, metadatas say one thing but actual data are not there
<tcole> so self.factory.current_protocol should still be non-None if you got that far
<tcole> that doesn't matter
<tcole> if you are really getting the same exception you pasted earlier
<tahorg> got to go
<tcole> then whether or not the file is actually there won't make a difference
<tcole> just whether self.factory.current_protocol is None or not, which is (supposed to be) based on whether we're connected or not
#ubuntuone 2009-07-01
<berserkwarwolf> anybody knows if One will be available for other OSes ?
<jinxx> How long does ubuntu one typically take to upload files? (to be more specific: 5184 items totalling 600 MB)
<dlangeliers> hello?
<dlangeliers> i just installed the ubuntuone client, and im having some trouble
<dlangeliers> although the task is running, i dont see the taskbar icon
<dlangeliers> any ideas?
<armo> Hi, I just got my invite this morning.  I tried transferring some files and 2 of the directories I created are coming up with .conflict.  The one directory that has been created all the files are 0 bytes with a .partial extension and a 0 byte file.  I've tried deleting and creating directories using the web interface and nothing happens.  Is there something wrong with the server? Does it take a while for your account to be fully created?
<armo> Just trying to upload a file using the web interface.  Browser shows ' Waiting for updown.ubuntuone.com...' then after a few minutes I get a Proxy Error
<facundobatista> Hi all
<BUGabundo> hey facundobatista
 * jblount rubs his eyes
<jblount> Hello everyone!
 * Chipaca mumbles incoherently and heads back to bed
<facundobatista> Hola jblount!
<jblount> armo: You may want to try again, I was seeing similar weirdness with the server earlier, seems to be fine now though.
<tahorg> tcole: hi, there ?
<tahorg> I've pulled the last version of u1sync from lp
<tahorg> and I've a new error message
<tahorg> Error remotely /path/to/my/file : INTERNAL_ERROR
<tahorg> remotely deleting ...
<tahorg> it seems it's a server side issue :|
<verterok> tahorg: uh, I'll check the server logs as soon I wake up :)
<sivel> is there a way to specify a different directory to be used by Ubuntu One rather than $HOME/Ubunut One?
<sivel> I was able to find out how to do this with dropbox and would like to do the same with Ubuntu One
<sivel> trying to find the configuration directory if one exists
<jblount> sivel: There isn't currently a configuration directory, and there is not currently a way to change the ~/Ubuntu One/ location.
<jblount> sivel: We have some plans on allowing arbitrary file syncing, but it's a few steps down on the todo list :)
<sivel> ok...
<jblount> sivel: Actually, it turns out there *is* a config directory
<sivel> what is it's location?
<jblount> sivel: verterok may have a bit better information...
<sivel> ok.
<sivel> going to see if I can symlink the dir I want to use to $HOME/Ubuntu One
<sivel> haven't tried it yet...so I guess we will see
<verterok> sivel: hi, you can but there are some "not solved"(tm) issues
<dobey> verterok: i think he means "ln -s Ubuntu\ One dirwithoutspaces"
<verterok> dobey: actually he want to use mypreferredname instead of "Ubuntu One"
<dobey> verterok: which should work fine, as real files will end up inside "Ubuntu One/My Files" presumably
<sivel> no...I plan on doing "ln -s /some/other/dir /home/username/Ubuntu\ One"
<dobey> oh
<sivel> to see if it will sync the contents of /some/other/dir
<dobey> no that won't work
<verterok> sivel: the daemon sync the files inside ~/Ubuntu One/My Files
<sivel> verterok: so would it work if I symlinked /some/other/dir to My Files?
<sivel> I do web development accross 3 machines currently.  and it is a pain to sync them all.  SO I am looking to sync my /var/www dir
<verterok> sivel: not sure, I never tried that.
<sivel> I will try in a few moments.  making preparations now
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Let's get this party started, Ubuntu One desktop(+) say me!
<urbanape> me
<teknico_> me
<dobey> yo
<jblount> me
<Tm_T> jblount: you mean it in use, installed or just if one has account?
<jblount> Tm_T: I mean if you are a part of the Ubuntu One developers group that has a meeting scheduled about 5 minutes ago :D
<jblount> aquarius, rodrigo_, CardinalFang ?
<vds> me
<urbanape> DONE: Reviewed two branches yesterday, submitted a skeletal FF extension for review. Got extension talking to hardwired local CouchDB instance, setting it up to act as Places observer for bookmark events.
<urbanape> TODO: Keep rolling with it. Gonna be fun.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> teknico_: if you please...
<teknico_> DONE: even more fixes to the funambol_reset_devices branch
<teknico_> TODO: started work on the web ui interface for resetting devices
<teknico_> BLOCKED: getting this branch through pqm is being an ordeal :-/
<teknico_> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: 0.90.3 release, Updated packaging, re-uploaded to REVU, Moved source pkg branches to ~ubuntuone-control-tower ownership
<dobey> TODO: Fix issues with share fixin's branch, Get rid of --signup, Add re-auth support to oauthdesktop
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> jblount: you
<jblount> DONE: More css hacking, lots of drafting and sketching out plans for /files/new/
<jblount> TODO: More js hacking, start integrating some new stuff to /files/new/
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope.
<jblount> vds: Hooray! Your turn!
<vds> DONE: More discussion about db reset, more discussion about identity inferal started a branch for phone verification
<vds> TODO: more phone verification
<vds> BLOCKED: blue sky!
<rodrigo_> me
<vds> rodrigo_: go! :)
<CardinalFang> me
<rodrigo_> done: some more package fixes for evo-couchdb, building of tomboy from git for testing our notes sync interface
<rodrigo_> todo: hopefully just upload the evo-couchdb package to REVU if no more problems show up, continue testing and fixing tomboy sync with our server, and prepare all packages needed for demos at GCDS
<rodrigo_> blocked: too hot even at nights :(
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang: go
<CardinalFang> DONE: Worked on getting tests running better on my machine.  Some work on pairin
<CardinalFang> g tests.
<CardinalFang> TODO: SSL and reverse lookups.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> end?
<jblount> MEETING ENDS
 * Tm_T wonders where Kubuntu support is going currently
<jblount> Thanks everyone, sorry for starting late ;)
<sivel> that was a very efficient meeting
<jblount> urbanape: Are you *not* FACE today?
<urbanape> dammit. yeah, that too.
<urbanape> I am Face.
<jblount> sivel: Lots of work to do, necessitates quick meetings :)
<Tm_T> jblount: quick meetings also means that people knows where things are going, or, that nothing is going (:
<dobey> urbanape is more like a Murdock to me
<urbanape> howlin' mad.
<jblount> Nice
<pfibiger> dobey is very clearly BA Baracus.
<pfibiger> he pities many fools.
<dobey> i ain't gettin on no plane
<urbanape> and DRINK YOUR MILK
 * jblount wonders if anyone else ever listened to The Mr. T Experience
<tahorg> verterok: woken up ?
 * pfibiger humms ba-ba-ba-ba-ba, together...
<verterok> tahorg: yeah, digging the logs
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> mrtvseverything.com is some chinese parking site or something now
<aquarius> oops. me.
<aquarius> DONE: make everything depending on desktopcouch.records actually work (helping thisfred), talk to rickspencer about quickly and using the records client API, work with chad on pairing UI, fix lint error in desktopcouch branch with kenvandine help
<aquarius> TODO: build akonadi-couchdb resource and write up instructions for others to do so
<aquarius> BLOCKED: still using the horror of lsof to find CouchDB port until the print-the-port logfile patch goes in
<jblount> pfibiger: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSOgSipsKPA
<jblount> (mtx ba ba ba ba ba)
<pfibiger> jblount: have you read king dork?
<jblount> pfibiger: Nope.
<pfibiger> !@#!@#!@#
<pfibiger> jblount: frank portman (dr. frank) wrote a novel, sort of a young adult novel.
<jblount> pfibiger: I will have it shortly, thanks to Amazon Prime
<pfibiger> sort of a rock'n'roll mystery about a teen
<CardinalFang> jblount: earcandy has its own idea of what the volume should be.  My hardware buttons change the same settings that earcandy does.  I don't think there's a way to map hardware to changing earcandy instead.
<jblount> CardinalFang: I'm experiencing similar crankiness. Occassionally have to restart earcandy also.
<CardinalFang> In another 6 months, it will be usable.
<jblount> CardinalFang: yes, because it will be in 10.04 :D
<dobey> ah, it's so fun when X crashes... :-/
<dobey> what bother
<dobey> earcandy doesn't sound like the right solution
<dobey> it sounds like "a workaround for some behavior which jblount wants to see"
<jblount> dobey: Really? Shouldn't you hear the thing you last clicked "play" on?
<dobey> jblount: not necessarily, no
<dobey> jblount: if you answer a skype call, does it pause all your audio from music player, youtube, whatever?
<dobey> jblount: or what if you answer your cell phone?
<jblount> dobey: Yes
<jblount> (no for cell phone, because it doesn't know about it)
<dobey> it *puases* flash? or it mutes it?
<dobey> and what if i want to listen to my mp3 library, while i'm playing quake?
<dobey> (or something similar)
<dobey> jblount: also, i imagine earcandy also works very poorly for people of visual deficiency who need to use a11y features :)
<jblount> dobey: The idea is not to bring earcandy into Ubuntu, but to make PulseAudio behave like earcandy
<dobey> also, kde doesn't use pulseaudio afaik
<jblount> dobey: And as far as playing various audio sources while you are using another audio source, there are preferences for that. Most users want to listen to one thing at a time.
<dobey> of course there are preferences
<CardinalFang> dobey: for your music&quake goal, just set a rule for that in the config.
<CardinalFang> That's not common, though.
<dobey> CardinalFang: if i need to configure it, it's probably not doing the right thing.
<dobey> CardinalFang: not common? you should look at WoW guilds then. they all play wow while talking on teamspeak or ventrillo or whatever at the same time
<CardinalFang> Yeah, the right thing is to stop music when you start a game.  I agree.
<dobey> no it's not :)
<jblount> dobey: Maybe this isn't a great place for a discussion, but you can vote "yucky" or whatever here: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/20477/
<dobey> to quote
<dobey> "There's no such thing as a typical user, and if there were, it's not you."
<CardinalFang> I am unable to reconcile that with eschewing configuration.
<dobey> jblount: if only brainstorm used launchpad's openid :)
<jblount> dobey: :)
 * dobey really does not want to create more accounts for random things
<dobey> o/~ well i never been to spain, but i kinda like the music o/~
<CardinalFang> o/~ Popular.  Culture.  No longer.  Applies to me.
<dobey> he's dead alright. get over it already!
<tahorg> verterok: my problem has been solved
<verterok> tahorg: really? great! do you know what was causing it?
<tahorg> nope
<tahorg> but I've try a u1sync 10 minutes ago
<tahorg> and it worked
<urbanape> cool, got Places observers firing. Should be able to get some hacked up sync going on add/remove/update.
<x57005> hello, I have a question that I would like some help with if someone has a momenyt
<urbanape> x57005: howdy, what's up?
<x57005> I have heard a lot of good things about ununtuone, and running 2 different ubuntu 9.04 systems, I want to try it
<x57005> so I signed up for an acount in early may, and I still have not gotten access to install and use the software
<urbanape> we've received a great response, and we're sending out invites in a steady stream.
<urbanape> We just want to make sure the system stays stable and reliable for the folks who are currently in.
<x57005> It just seems a bit long to wait, almost 60 days after signing up?
<x57005> well then I shall continue to wait, and hope this really is as good as everyone says it is
<urbanape> Sorry I can't offer more help on that.
<jdobrien> x57005: we had 20,000 people get on the waiting list in two weeks....
<jdobrien> x57005: if i guessed your name right, you should have an email :)
<x57005> you did, and thats really odd, since my email and the nick im using are totally non related
<tahorg__> x57005: what about your username ? :)
<jdobrien> x57005: Im a detective
<x57005> lawl, i would love to know how you figured out which email went to me
<jdobrien>  [x57005] (n=x1101@208-233.suscom-maine.net) : x1101
<jdobrien> x1101
<x57005> that would do it
<x57005> i forget about things like that
<sivel> how long should the "scanning" phase take?  I have around 16,000 files/dirs and it has been scanning for several hours now
<tcole> the local scan shouldn't take that long
<tcole> the server is bogged down at the moment, however
<tcole> so scanning on the server side seems to be in limbo at the moment
<tcole> (I'm having the same issue with a much smaller number of files)
<sivel> I'll just let it keep running
<sivel> I guess it will eventually finish
<sivel> I plan on giving this service a bit of a work out
<tcole> yeah, we may have to reboot the server instances
<tcole> (after fixing the issue)
<BUGabundo> boas noites
#ubuntuone 2009-07-02
<teknico> good morning
<alanbell> hi all
<artir> o/
<alanbell> I have been playing with xpra
<alanbell> which is kind of like screen for x applications
<alanbell> http://partiwm.org/wiki/xpra
<alanbell> it is packaged for Karmic which is nice
<alanbell> so you can have applications run in a server in the cloud, and connect to them and disconnect from them at will
<alanbell> which is nice for things like pidgin for example
<alanbell> I was going to run it on one of my servers, I think something like that would be really cool for U1 to provide.
<thisfred> alanbell: sounds *very* interesting indeed!
<thisfred> alanbell: it would be a good fit for U1, I think, but it's different to the other services we've planned right now, in that people would be running more or less arbitrary software on our cloud, where what we've got lined up is a set of services reachable through the net. I'm not sure I'm making the distinction clear.
<thisfred> alanbell: providing xpra would probably mean providing virtual machines in the cloud, in a similar way to what amazon does with EC2. This is not yet part of our plans, AFAIK.
<thisfred> but I'm definitely going to check out xpra!
<alanbell> that makes sense
<alanbell> but a virtual machine in the cloud (maybe a lower spec one than the EC2 small instance) would be handy with desktop integration
<thisfred> alanbell: we are thinking about screen sharing at some point, and this could be offered similarly, where our service could take care of the negotiaton between the xpra host and guest system through firewalls etc.
<thisfred> and I would love to have a virtual machine in the cloud as well. That's not going to be simple or cheap to build and maintain I fear, though.
<alanbell> a virtual machine in the cloud is a commodity item, but I am thinking of something less visible
<thisfred> but perhaps with eucalyptus :)
<thisfred> right, a virtual account on a virtual machine perhaps
<thisfred> basically servers that *do* run X :)
<thisfred> with accounts that are fairly limited in resources and permissions.
<thisfred> could work
<alanbell> From the user experience point of view what I would like is to have the gnome menu have an extra button against each entry so I can run any app locally, or run it remotely with persistence
<thisfred> yeah, that'd be awesome
<alanbell> and if I log on to another computer (or the same one for that matter) and give it my launchpad ID, all my remote apps appear
<alanbell> from a user perspective I don't really consider it a vps
<alanbell> just Ubuntu apps that can run remote
<alanbell> and it might not be available for all apps
<alanbell> perhaps not OpenOffice.org
<thisfred> hehe
<alanbell> or virtualbox :-0
<thisfred> I'd imagine leightweight apps that care about connectivity mostly
<alanbell> yes
<thisfred> pidgin empathy, gwibber
<benjamin__> hi, is ubuntuone-client suposed to work with kubuntu?
<thisfred> although, for gwibber maybe not
<CardinalFang> Oh gods, it is painful to call my internet-service tech support.
<CardinalFang> I just had to say "Okay, please stop talking.  Nothing you said in the last two minutes is close to true."
<CardinalFang> At least they're still demonizing the very concept of cookies.
<dobey> haha
<dobey> eh, cookies are great
<CardinalFang> Between mixing kilo-and mega- and -bytes and -bits, this guy is woefully unprepared to talk about numbers.
<dobey> heh
<urbanape> "Hello, IT. Have you tried turning it off and on again?"
<jdobrien> CardinalFang: he read in a magazine that cookies are evel
<CardinalFang> I learned that they're malicious little leeches on your bandwidth that are always vying to talk back to their home servers, (and this is the good part) *even when you're not visiting those sites, or even USING A WEB BROWSER*.  AIEEE!  If I only had known!  Woe is me.
<CardinalFang> ...and this is why I get half the bandwidth I expected.
<jdobrien> A tip to ubuntuone users reporting problems in launchpad. Instead of adding a comment, use the link "This bug doesn't affect me (change)"
<jdobrien> It's a very confusing link IMO
<dobey> brb
<thisfred> urbanape: you seem to have dropped off the other channel
<urbanape> which other channel?
<thisfred> sshhhh! ;)
<thisfred> the sekrit internal one!
<urbanape> am I back?
<jdobrien> has anyone seen urbanape?
<jdobrien> I need to ask him something
<urbanape> ?
<urbanape> ask away
<thisfred> urbanape: yep
<CardinalFang> Wow -- much better 26Mb/s & 1.9Mb/s.
<dobey> CardinalFang: those are some odd numbers
 * CardinalFang blames Teh cookies.
<tahorg> there are viruses in cookies
<tahorg> I've read it in "BoostUrPC magazine"
<teknico> MEETING BEGINS
<teknico> Welcome to the Ubuntu One Developers meeting. Please say "me" if you are here to attend!
<dobey> me
<dobey> odh
<dobey> thank you freenode
<teknico> BLOCKED: nothing
<teknico> NEXT: urbanape
<urbanape> DONE: got closer on FF extension, observers observing, various CouchDB libraries in play, Face duty was pretty light yesterday.
<urbanape> TODO: get it to properly GET/PUT to CouchDB, chat with aquarius
<urbanape> BLOCK: various JS goofiness, but nothing major
<urbanape> NEXT: '()
<dobey> oh hi irc
<teknico> MEETING ENDS
<dobey> me in case you didn't get it
<aquarius> jblount: are you pursuing righteousness through the medium of YUI? Or actual JS?
<teknico> aquarius, sex 'n' drugs 'n' rock'n'roll ;-)
<aquarius> O HAI netsplit dobey
<dobey> DONE: Nautilus file sharing UI reincarnation
<dobey> TODO: Fix client lint warnings, Remove --signup option, Fix #392249
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<CardinalFang> me
<dobey> CardinalFang: speak up!
<jblount> aquarius: My righteousness will be a combined YUI and JS monster that will only prove useful for U1, then I will retreat to a cave to serve my remaining years as a monk in the care of Brendan Eich
<aquarius> jblount: ah, if you're fighting YUI then you're on your own. I fight it as much as you do :)
<jblount> urbanape: Have you pinged aquarius about your question from last night? He may be the right person for it.
<CardinalFang> DONE: Bought a replacement desk chair.  Eyeballed asyncore and SSL.  Cleaned up
<CardinalFang> DBUS/Avahi code and added reverse-lookup (addr->name) function.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Push tests and get reviews.  SSL in pairing somehow.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<urbanape> jblount: we're skyping now
 * jblount has gone from prophet to historian
<CardinalFang> end?
<teknico> MEETING ENDS (REALLY!)
<dobey> verterok: migration branch looks good. why haven't you proprosed it yet? :)
<verterok> dobey: I'm running the ubunet tests, just to be sure I didn't broked anything ;)
<rodrigo_> dobey: btw, not sure if someone already told you, but the packages in nightlies/ppa (not sure which) have different versions, and syncdaemon is dying with ImportError's
<verterok> dobey: also, went to sleep a few hours
<dobey> ah ok
<rodrigo_> dobey: trunk looks ok, so I guess it's a package issue
<dobey> rodrigo_: it's because the metadata has the old module paths hardcoded
<dobey> rodrigo_: verterok's migration branch will fix it :)
<rodrigo_> ah ok
<dobey> haha
<dobey> aquarius: http://www.hulu.com/watch/79898/attack-of-the-show-the-transformers-talk-about-the-autobot-and-decepticon-war start at 2:30
<jblount> dobey: Doesn't hulu only work in the states?
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> i'm not not in the states
<rodrigo_> it doesn't work from here
<rodrigo_> dobey: where are you?
<dobey> rodrigo_: in the US of course
<jblount> lamalex: Yo, would you mind hitting this url and tell me what you see? https://ubuntuone.com/invitation/2/request/
<rodrigo_> ah, you just said you're not in the states :)
<dobey> rodrigo_: no, i said i'm NOT not in the states :)
<rodrigo_> :D
<lamalex> jblount: i get openid login
<jblount> lamalex: Are you beta testing Ubuntu One?
<lamalex> yah
<lamalex> so i log in and get a server 500 error
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> looks like a bug in the server
<jblount> lamalex: Does it provide a OOPS id?
<lamalex> Oops-ID: 1278appserver134
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/ID
<jblount> lamalex: Perfect, thanks.
<lamalex> no prob
<dobey> hrmm
<jblount> dobey: yeah, I was just confirming that the 500 template weirdness was fixed.
<dobey> i didn't realize ubottu did that
<lamalex> jblount: http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/8276/server500t.png there's the whole thing if you need anything else
<jblount> lamalex: Thanks, I didn't realize it still wasn't loading the stylesheet, so that is helpful.
<jblount> Why is CouchDB always telling me to relax? Am I high strung!?!
 * dobey pokes jblount 
<dobey> relax guy
<jblount> heh
<urbanape> The only way I could be more hoopy is if I had DON'T PANIC written across my Couch.
 * urbanape knows where his towel is.
<facundobatista> Hi all
<jblount> facundobatista: yo!
<sivel> did you guys figure out what the server problem was?
<sivel> I eventually killed the daemon because it had been in the scanning phase for 6 hours and my hard drive light was lit solid the whole time
<facundobatista> Hi sivel
<sivel> started it this morning.  it has been running for nearly 2 hours and still in the scanning phase
<facundobatista> sivel, this is the first time you run the daemoin?
<facundobatista> *daemon
<sivel> well...like 3rd or fourth time
<facundobatista> sivel, did you let it finish any of those times?
<sivel> no...like I said the first time I let it run 6 hours.  the hard drive was lit solid the entire time and was impacting my machines performance
<sivel> CPU was also hanging around 50%
<facundobatista> sivel, how many files do you have in the Ubuntu One directory?
<sivel> I was told yesterday it was likely being caused by a server issue and the servers would likely have to be restarted
<sivel> facundobatista: 16000 total
<facundobatista> oh
<facundobatista> sivel, the process when you throw a file into Ubuntu One implies that the file will be hashed, then compressed, then uploaded
<facundobatista> sivel, 16k files will imply a lot of work
<sivel> well I deumped 16000 all at once
<facundobatista> sivel, are those small files (say, 1k, 2k), or are big ones?
<sivel> most are caused by subversion
<sivel> so very small
<facundobatista> sivel, it's ok to have a lot of disk and cpu usage if you drop them all at once
<sivel> it is only like 150MB of files total
<facundobatista> sivel, we can check the logs if you want
<sivel> that would be fine with me
<sivel> I'd like to use the service if possible
<sivel> was trying to use dropbox but it kept denying uploading of some of the subversion files which would break the working dir on my other machines
<facundobatista> sivel, what's your state now?
<facundobatista> sivel, you have all files there, and the daemon stopped?
<verterok> facundobatista, sivel: I think this is related to the bug about "high memory usage"
<facundobatista> verterok, oh, maybe... 16k files at once could trigger that
<sivel> I have all files in the dir...daemon is started and reporting "Scanning"
<sivel> been like that for nearly 2 hours
<sivel> the daemon is utilizing 97% CPU currently and 28% of my available RAM
<facundobatista> sivel, it's ok for you to leave it running as long we discover that "it's working ok"? or we should do something to avoida that usage?
<sivel> facundobatista: sure. I can leave it running
<sivel> if need be I will switch to my ther machine and just let it run
<facundobatista> sivel, we can check if it's running ok, if you want
<sivel> do you need my email addr?
<facundobatista> sivel, not at all
<sivel> didn't know if you needed to look at my account
<facundobatista> sivel, no... verifying it works ok would imply checking the logs
<facundobatista> which are in your machine
<sivel> and where are said logs?
<facundobatista> sivel, ~/.cache/ubuntuone/logs/syncdaemon.log
<facundobatista> you can do a "tail -n 2000 syncdaemon.log | pastebinit" and give me the address it returns (beware: that would be freely accessable)
<facundobatista> sivel, other maybe safer path is to clean everything and start again, throwing the files in less quantity
<sivel> I am tailing the file now and seeing activity
<facundobatista> sivel, how is memory usage?
<sivel> up to 35%
<sivel> up 7% in 10 minutes
<facundobatista> sivel, it's a risk if it grows and grows
<sivel> ok...I can try maybe adding around 3000 files at a time
<facundobatista> sivel, we have a bug that you triggered when throwing so many files at once
<facundobatista> sivel, yeap
<sivel> ok...just killed the daemon. which by the way is the only way I can get it to stop
<facundobatista> sivel, if you clean everything, start it, wait for it to stabilize (it will have
<facundobatista> to delete all that you already uploaded :( )
<sivel> I had not seen any files in my file listing on the web site
<sivel> 0 bytes of 2.0 GB Used (0.0%)
<sivel> removed all the files...status is 'Idle'
<sivel> after starting the daemon again
<facundobatista> sivel, let's be gentle, throw *one* file, see what happens, check the logs
<facundobatista> sivel, only to see that it's ready to start
<sivel> status is working with 1 file and 1 dir
<sivel> ok that worked
<sivel> so I found out one thing so far
<sivel> that making My Files a symlink of another directory does indeed work
<sivel> what is the format of .cache/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/vm/shares/r/o/o/root_node_id  ?
<facundobatista> sivel, making MyFiles a symlink of what?
<facundobatista> sivel, don't know if it's safe to do that
<facundobatista> sivel, note that we don't support symlinks inside My Files
<facundobatista> regarding .cache/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/.
<facundobatista> regarding .cache/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/.... it's internal stuff, you shouldn't mess with that
<sivel> facundobatista: here is another thing I am trying to do
<facundobatista> sivel, but, if you still want to know, we could get some source code and show how it works
<sivel> I want to sync a dir other than $HOME/Ubuntu One/My Files
<facundobatista> sivel, not supported yet
<sivel> so I had done: ln -s /var/www $HOME/Ubuntu\ One/My\ Files
<sivel> which works
<sivel> but I just noticed that the root_node_id file has the path in it
<facundobatista> sivel, not supported yet
<sivel> not supported doesn't mean it wouldn't work
<verterok> sivel: currently the root node is somewhat hardcoded
<sivel> I will probably just stick to the symlink for now
<sivel> ok
<facundobatista> sivel, it does not work correctly
<verterok> sivel: you could change the ~/Ubuntu One for anouther directory, but that will make all your metadata invalid
<verterok> sivel: so, not supported ;)
<sivel> ln -s /var/www $HOME/Ubuntu\ One/My\ Files seems to work for me
<facundobatista> sivel, it may work in some cases, it may not work in others... me for myself, I will not mess with symlinks until they are supported
<sivel> I will give it a shot and see how it works.  if it doesn't work I cannot use this service until it supports arbitrary sync paths
<jblount> facundobatista: Hi! Would you mind trying to recreate this bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubunet/+bug/393950 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 393950 in ubunet "I had a problem with russian symbols in uploaded file name." [Medium,Incomplete]
<jblount> you'll need firefox 3.5, an image with a russion name, and some patience with the updown server
<facundobatista> jblount, ok... do you know the best way to install FF 3.5 in Jaunty?
<dobey> jblount: it behaves differently with ffox 3.5 than with 3.0?
<facundobatista> jblount, oh, it's in the repo
<dobey> hrmm, it works for me with a utf-8 file
<dobey> so maybe ff3.5 is broken
<sivel> 3.5 in jaunty is on b4 I think
<sivel> not final
<jblount> dobey: Yeah, it worked with me, so I was trying to figure out if it was a ff3.5 issue, or something else altogether.
<atrus> facundobatista: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<facundobatista> atrus, thanks
<atrus> not official per se, but if everything goes right that's the firefox-3.5 package that will end up in universe, as i understand it.
<dobey>     171:  [E0202, LocalRescan._compare] An attribute inherited from InotifyTests hide this method
<dobey> fun!
 * dobey wonders how to deal with thato ne
<dobey> that one
<facundobatista> dobey, I'm doing grey magic with LocalRescan._compare in that test... never saw that E0202, though
<dobey> facundobatista: there are a couple more like that, in other files
<facundobatista> dobey, pastebin?
<facundobatista> jblount, finally... it works ok for me
<CardinalFang> Whoa, bug in Python.  Fun.
<facundobatista> CardinalFang, ¿?
<CardinalFang> facundobatista: ¡Garbage collector frees what it thinks is a cycle!
<CardinalFang> Found a note here:  http://www.nabble.com/Garbage-collection-prematurely-clears-cyclical-objects-referenced%09from-GTK-callbacks-td18960271.html
<CardinalFang> It may be minor.
<facundobatista> CardinalFang, it seems an issue in pygtk, no python
<facundobatista> (for what I've read in that link)
<dobey> facundobatista: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/208352/ <- most of those are in oauthdesktop.oauth though
<CardinalFang> In GTK, I create a widget and assign a reference to it.  I then define a function that I will connect to the widget's signal, and in that function I update a property of the widget.  Then I connect the widget signal to that function.  When running it, I get a NameError about the widget reference from inside the function.
<facundobatista> CardinalFang, code?
<dobey> yah code plz
<facundobatista> dobey, the other one in LocalRescan is the same case
<facundobatista> dobey, I'm overwriting LocalRescan methods with some customized function to test some stuff
<facundobatista> dobey, feel free to add a "pylint die die die" comment to avoid the error
<CardinalFang> facundobatista, dobey: http://ubuntuone.pastebin.com/m1ea7e6d3
<CardinalFang> I have a plan to work around the problem.  I'll say if it works.
<dobey> facundobatista: hmm
<facundobatista> CardinalFang, that's a typical error
<facundobatista> let me show you a simpler example
<CardinalFang> Hmmm, maybe "widget" parameter is the same as what I'm trying to refer to.  I bet it is!....
<facundobatista> CardinalFang, mmm... you have NameError? Not UnboundLocalError?
<CardinalFang> facundobatista: Yep.  "NameError: free variable 'listen_button' referenced before assignment in enclosing scope"
<dobey> CardinalFang: "widget" == "listen_button" there
<dobey> CardinalFang: so you want to use "widget" there instead of "listen_button"
<dobey> because the later is out of scope
<facundobatista> dobey, why out of scope?
<facundobatista> CardinalFang, on which line you get that? and it's in runtime or compile time?
<facundobatista> CardinalFang, can you reduce that to a workable example?
<CardinalFang> facundobatista: Runtime, at  listen_button.set_sensitive(False) .
<facundobatista> CardinalFang, why are we discussing this in this channel and not in #python or sth?
<CardinalFang> I don't know.  I don't need help.  I was just expressing surprise at first, then answering your questions.
<dobey> facundobatista: it's not assigned in the enclosing scope
<facundobatista> dobey, why it does not search it in the outside one?
<dobey> facundobatista: i don't know. ask python :)
<dobey> anyway
<facundobatista> dobey, I can't reproduce it just with python, don't now if it's something so simple as scope searching
<dobey> facundobatista: probably because the enclosed function is a callback from a GObject from C
<facundobatista> dobey, it may be, yes
<dobey> facundobatista: but i have a question about event_queue.py in the syncdaemon :)
<facundobatista> dobey, shoot
<dobey> facundobatista: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/208369/ <- isn't that for loop a bit unneccessary?
<dobey> shouldn't it just be the if foo: return?
<facundobatista> dobey, we want to see if any component of the path is partial
<facundobatista> like /foo/bar/.partial/baz
<dobey> facundobatista: shouldn't it check against "part" then instead of "path"?
<facundobatista> dobey, yes it should!
 * dobey fixes
<dobey> meh, it's almost 3 pm
<facundobatista> jblount, ping
<facundobatista> jblount, see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubunet/+bug/393950
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 393950 in ubunet "I had a problem with russian symbols in uploaded file name." [Medium,Incomplete]
<CardinalFang> That's raises a good question.  Do we always expect filenames to be encoded in UTF8?
<verterok> CardinalFang: I think it's a yes
<verterok> at leats in the syncdaemon
<verterok> *least
<dobey> CardinalFang: i think the problem here is firefox 3.5, and not us
<dobey> facundobatista: hrmm. in test_eq_inotify.py in ubuntuone-client, what is the difference between the two test_suite() methods at the bottom of the file?
<facundobatista> dobey, the one with the X is not executed automagically, only test_suite(). The other one is to not run everything, only a couple of tests, used in dev time
<dobey> facundobatista: is the name "Xtest_suite" important, or could it be called "dev_test_suite" for example?
<facundobatista> dobey, it could be called "function_with_a_lot_of_stuff_in_the_name_instead_of_only_an_X_that_you_should_remove__test_suite", ;)
<facundobatista> dobey, if you're cleaning up, you can also remove it totally
<dobey> facundobatista: ok
<dobey> facundobatista: should i remove both then?
<dobey> test_suite as well?
<facundobatista> no no
<facundobatista> the other is necessary for the tests to run
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<jkakar> Is there anything in the way of an API available for the storage system yet?  I have ideas for apps that back their data on UbuntuOne that I want to start hacking on. :)
<jblount> jkakar: Oh man, I don't think there is yet.
<pfibiger> jblount: what about the stuff rodrigo is doing w/ tomboy sync
<pfibiger> there must be some sort of api, no?
<jblount> jkakar: I take it back, rodrigo is doing some stuff with CouchDB
<jblount> Oh, and there's the firefox plugin that urbanape is working on.
<verterok> jkakar: there is a "low level API", which is ubuntuone-storage-protocol, but that's only for files, if you want to store structured content, the couchdb bits is what you are looking for
<pfibiger> jkakar: the "desktop couch" stuff is what you want, i think. aquarius or rodrigo would almost certainly be the best person to check in with.
<jkakar> Thanks guys.
<urbanape> jblount: yeah, but it's not really a U1 "storage".
<urbanape> it just talks CouchDB
<jblount> urbanape: Good point.
<urbanape> (much to my own disappointment)
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 63, Protocol Revno is 47 | Release 0.90.3
#ubuntuone 2009-07-03
<selinuxium> hi all. I just created a symlink within the My Files folder for my Documents folder. nothing happened to sync...
<tcole> symlinks aren't supported at this time
<Nafallo> the reverse should work surely?
<Nafallo> (just throwing in a work around)
<selinuxium> Hi Nafallo, Happy Birthday!
<Nafallo> selinuxium: too late ;-)
<selinuxium> Nafallo: I know, but still.... Happy Birthday! Surely you are continuing the festivities tonight?  :)
<Nafallo> selinuxium: hopefully not. couldn't tell if I was sober or not when I woke up :-P
<Nafallo> selinuxium: anyway. thanks :-)
<ajmitch> Nafallo: surely sobriety is optional? :)
<ajmitch> just remind me never to use any server you admin :)
<Nafallo> ajmitch: depends what your tasks for the day are ;-)
<Nafallo> ajmitch: ehrm.. like stratos? :-P
<ajmitch> uh oh
<ajmitch> you probably saw that syklone is larger now
<jdobrien> Hello Ubuntu One'eers!
<jdobrien> Check the over-night log for #ubuntuone and deal with any issues
<jdobrien> hello everyone...there are some package issues with the nightlies as I understand it
<jdobrien> so if you get the nightlies (unstable-hot-off-the-press version) you're broken like me
<vds> Standup Meeting time!
<vds> me
<vds> aquarius teknico urbanape jblount
<aquarius> me
<vds> CardinalFang:
<teknico> me
<jdobrien> me... what's going on? this is my first day
<aquarius> jdobrien: desktop+ team standup :)
<jdobrien> oh ok
<jdobrien> i'll watch :)
<vds> :)
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta and Nightly builds have issues Fix Coming Soon| Current Beta Client Revno is 63, Protocol Revno is 47 | Release 0.90.3
<vds> who's missing?
<aquarius> everyone. :)
<aquarius> urbanape is on holiday today
<jdobrien> national holiday for US today
<aquarius> I assume most Americans are. jdo's just super-dedicated ;)
<teknico> jblount and CardinalFang too, I guess
<vds> ah
<vds> of course!
<CardinalFang> jo!
<CardinalFang> me
<vds> so that's going to be a very quick standup meeting
<aquarius> just the three of us...we can make it if we try...just the three of us...you and I (and teknico)
<vds> shall I start?
<jdobrien> aquarius: some silly think about independence from England
<teknico> four now
<teknico> now four, for now
<teknico> four for now
<vds> DONE: added tests for view in phone verification branch...on it's way for review now
<vds> TODO: on-call review
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> next aquarius
<aquarius> jdobrien: one year when you're all sittin' there drinkin' beer and celebratin' we're gonna come and take it back. :)
<aquarius> DONE: landed uber-branch for records API; worked with urbanape on FF extension; defined CouchDB "management" database; fixed lsof being broken on jdo's machine
<aquarius> TODO: finish FF extension ready for GCDS demos; write up
<aquarius> BLOCKED: still using the horror of lsof to find CouchDB port until the print-the-port logfile patch goes in
<aquarius> It's teknico, he rounds the last defender, teknico, still teknico, he shoots, GOOOOOOOAL!
<jdobrien> aquarius: you can have it if you pay our Bills to China
<teknico> DONE: more work on the web ui interface for resetting contact devices
<teknico> TODO: making the web ui interface for resetting contact devices work
<teknico> BLOCKED: nothing
<teknico> NEXT: CardinalFang
<teknico> aquarius, shut up
<CardinalFang> Er, I'm not ready anyway.  One minute.
<vds> CardinalFang: no
<teknico> CardinalFang, you're the last one anyway :-)
<vds> CardinalFang: np
<jdobrien> I completely uninstalled the client, deleted all the folders .cache/ubuntuone and /etc/xdg/ubuntuone ....
<jdobrien> I purged ubuntuone-client and everything ubuntuone
<jdobrien> rebooted
<jdobrien> then apt-get install ubuntuone-client
<jdobrien> When i start it...nothing happenes
<jdobrien> and there is no ~/.cache/ubuntuone
<jdobrien> no folder
<CardinalFang> DONE: Started overhauling network code to make room for SSL.  (Not "done" in any sense.)  Pushed some more changes to branch.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Get reviews and submit to PQM.  Probably take the day off.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> end?
<vds> EOM thanks!
<aquarius> cool, thanks vds
<jdobrien> quiet day in the ubuntuone worl
<jdobrien> d
<facundobatista> Hi all
<aquarius> jkakar: ping?
<rmcbride> jdobrien: currently users will need to install both ubuntuone-client and ubuntuone-client-gnome to get everything installed and working. I'll change the topic in a second.
<jdobrien> rmcbride: any specific order?
<rmcbride> jdobrien: specific order won't matter
<rmcbride> they have some deps in common but they won't step on each otehr.
<jdobrien> rmcbride: when i installed ubuntuone-client-gnome, python-ubuntuone-client was installed
<rmcbride> jdobrien: yes, you need ubuntuone-client too
<rmcbride> p-u-c is just the libraries
<jdobrien> k
<rmcbride> both u-c and u-c-g dep on p-u-c
<jdobrien> rmcbride: that did not work for me
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta and Nightly builds need both ubuntuone-client and ubuntuone-client-gnome | Current Beta Client Revno is 63, Protocol Revno is 47 | Release 0.90.3
<rmcbride> jdobrien: define "did not work"
<jdobrien> rmcbride: install everything...open Applications>Ubuntu One> .... Nothing happens
<jdobrien> rmcbride: also no .cache/ubuntuone folder
<rmcbride> jdobrien: what do you get at terminal?
<rmcbride> if you run the applet
<jdobrien> rmcbride: how do i run the applet from the cmd line?
<rmcbride> ubuntuone-client-applet
<jdobrien> Traceback (most recent call last):
<jdobrien>   File "/usr/local/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet", line 39, in <module>
<jdobrien>     from canonical.ubuntuone.oauthdesktop.main import Login
<jdobrien> ImportError: No module named canonical.ubuntuone.oauthdesktop.main
<rmcbride> alternately you would logout/back in, the client doesn't start automaticallyt
<jdobrien> import...canonical.ubuntuone.. is wrong
<rmcbride> THAT is old
<rmcbride> something is out of date.
<jdobrien> there is no canonical.ubuntuone
<rmcbride> yes
<rmcbride> but I don't get that. Mine runs. one second.
<jdobrien> do i need to uninstall oauthdesktop. is that it's own package now?
<rmcbride> jdobrien: no that gets pulled in with the packages you have. Something is not rigt about your client-applet
<jdobrien> rmcbride: hmm after uninstalling, I still have a menu item
<rmcbride> jdobrien: you've got an old client-applet somehow. That import is correct witht he current package. Also I think yours is in the wrong spot.... which ubuntuone-client-applet has it in /usr/bin for me, not /usr/local/bin
<rmcbride> jdobrien: that's a bug
<rmcbride> jdobrien: and one that I haven't seen written up yet
<rmcbride> jdobrien: do you still have ubuntuone-client-applet with the package uninstalled?
<jdobrien> rmcbride: which package?
<rmcbride> client
<rmcbride> the main client one...
<rmcbride> and gnome
<rmcbride> client-gnome that is
<jdobrien> john@Monolith:/usr/bin$ sudo apt-get purge ubuntuone-client
<jdobrien> Reading package lists... Done
<jdobrien> Building dependency tree
<jdobrien> Reading state information... Done
<jdobrien> Package ubuntuone-client is not installed, so not removed
<jdobrien> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<jdobrien> john@Monolith:/usr/bin$ ls -l /usr/local/bin/ubuntuone*
<jdobrien> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  22K 2009-06-01 15:34 /usr/local/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet*
<jdobrien> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 5.2K 2009-06-01 15:34 /usr/local/bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon*
<rmcbride> jdobrien: pastebin that next time please :)
<rmcbride> yea that stuff sh ould not be there
<jdobrien> rmcbride: it's two lines
<jdobrien> ok 10 lines
<rmcbride> jdobrien: remove ubuntuone-client-gnome as well to be certain
<jdobrien> rmcbride: same result
<rmcbride> but the executables don't get put in that path.
<rmcbride> you'll need to remove those manually I think
<rmcbride> and then 'apt-get install ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client-gnome'
<rmcbride> jdobrien: look at the dates on those executables as well
<rmcbride> jdobrien: june 1
<rmcbride> way old
<jdobrien> rmcbride: i got an oauth page!
<jdobrien> \o/
<rmcbride> \o/
<jdobrien> rmcbride: ok new problem
<jdobrien> rm i have an applet
<rmcbride> jdobrien: ok
<jdobrien> oops
<jdobrien> i have an applet...it looks normal...not spinning, no disconnected decoration
<jdobrien> the only options are connect and go to web...the "Open Folder" is greyed out
<rmcbride> jdobrien: OK try connect
<jdobrien> nothing
<rmcbride> jdobrien: tail -f ~/.cache/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.log
<jdobrien> no syncdaemon.log
<jdobrien> rmcbride: ^^
<rmcbride> ok open a terminal
<jdobrien> oops
<jdobrien> forgot the log/folder
<rmcbride> ah
<jdobrien> oh
<jdobrien> still no syncdaemon
<rmcbride> ok do /lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-synchdaemon
<rmcbride> no h
<verterok> jdobrien: dpkg -L ubuntuone-client && dpkg -L python-ubuntuone-client
<jdobrien> verterok: ok
<jdobrien> rmcbride: did you mean: /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<jdobrien> rmcbride: because that got the applet running ^^
<jdobrien> oh wow...lots of old folders files back
<jdobrien> rmcbride: is that file in the wrong spot?
<rmcbride> jdobrien: that's the right spot
<jdobrien> k
<rmcbride> jdobrien: I mistyped
<jdobrien> well it's working now
<jdobrien> oops
<jdobrien> just disconnected
<rmcbride> log?
<jdobrien> hmm
<jdobrien> rmcbride: it shows disconnected, but syncdaemon log is still updating
<rmcbride> jdobrien: the applet might have issues again. After it finishes syncing, logout and back in and see if it can get daemon status correctly
<jdobrien> rmcbride: clicked connect again and it's spinning
<rmcbride> jdobrien: interesting
<jdobrien> rmcbride: odd thing is...folders and files I deleted yesterday are uploading now :(
<jdobrien> rmcbride: I didn't delete my local files
<jdobrien> rmcbride: so now im going to upload 4.6 GB again i guess
<rmcbride> jdobrien: hmm
<verterok> jdobrien: that's because you deleted all the metadata
<rmcbride> yea
<jdobrien> rmcbride: however
<rmcbride> that's right,, you did
<jdobrien> rmcbride: folders/files that I deleted long ago are coming back
<rmcbride> jdobrien: also probably because the meta data is gone. Not sure why the server would still have them
<verterok> jdobrien: syncdaemon found the files, don't have metadata, not matching file in the server, upload them!
<rmcbride> jdobrien: but I'm going to go shower and do holiday stuff now.
<jdobrien> verterok: yeah i understand that about files I deleted on the web but never synced
<jdobrien> verterok: but I see folders that I deleted on the client and had sycned months ago
<verterok> jdobrien: that's *bad*, do you see that files in the webui?
 * jdobrien checks
<jdobrien> they are back now
<jdobrien> hmm
<verterok> jdobrien: all of them?
<jdobrien> verterok: yes.
<verterok> jdobrien: I think a change landed on the server that might be causing this, let me check
<jdobrien> verterok: the Music folder, the big one. is uploading as I would expect
<jdobrien> verterok: but the folder/files that I deleted long ago are back both in the web ui and desktop.
<verterok> jdobrien: indeed weird
<jdobrien> verterok: the only existing folder now has a conflict folder
<Ng> if one is on karmic, should one use ubuntuone from the karmic repositories, or the beta ppa?
<BUGabundo> karmic here
<Ng> looks like the PPA has newer versions
<verterok> Ng: as the topic says, there are some issues with the ppa packages, you need to manually install both: ubuntuone-client and ubuntuone-client-gnome
 * Ng nods
<verterok> Ng: but you get all the bells and whistles ;)
<Ng> I have to say it seems kinda the same as it did before ;)
<Ng> is it more than just a packaging split?
<verterok> Ng: bugfixes FTW!
<verterok> Ng: basically: bring back sharing from Nautilus, and a minor improvement in the local rescan
<Ng> aha, good good :)
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> coming late! what do I need in karmic to have U1 runnnig?
<verterok> BUGabundo: if the packages are ok, the ppa, and both: ubuntuone-client and ubuntuone-client-gnome installed
<BUGabundo> it was crashing for me on boot
<BUGabundo> and it isn't starting verterok
<verterok> BUGabundo: crashing how? do you have a traceback?
<BUGabundo> $ sudo aptitude install ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client-gnome
<BUGabundo> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<BUGabundo>   python-ubuntuone-client{a} python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol{a} ubuntuone-client-gnome
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<BUGabundo>   ubuntuone-storage-protocol{a}
<BUGabundo> verterok: better: apport crash
<BUGabundo> but let me isntall that and test again
<verterok> ok
<BUGabundo> verterok: fixed. now it starts
<verterok> BUGabundo: cool!
<BUGabundo> why didn't I get the update on its own?
<verterok> BUGabundo: maybe the package renaming?
<BUGabundo> still I make the same question
<BUGabundo> why didn't I get the update on its own?
<verterok> BUGabundo: I have no idea :)
<stevepearce> hello all
#ubuntuone 2009-07-04
<stevepearce> first of all, many thanks for the invitation.
<BUGabundo> hey steve
<stevepearce> I am experiencing an problem that prevents me from being able to add a device to my account.
<BUGabundo> hey stevepearce
<stevepearce> hello BUGabundo
<stevepearce> basically, the panel applet launches (as in the process is running), but it doesn't launch Firefox.
<stevepearce> stage 3 in the installation instructions
<stevepearce> im curious as to whether this is a bug, or my system is set up incorrectly.
<stevepearce> as far as I am aware, Gnome uses Firefox as it's prefered application for launching urls.
<stevepearce> launching the service from the terminal (after killing it) doesn't provide any output.
<Oceanwatcher> Really disappointed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UbuntuOne install procedure installed a bunch of stuff I never asked for nor wanted. Please help me get it out!!! This is a complete NO NO!
<Oceanwatcher> I got an invitation today and clicked to install the PPA. Nothing fancy about that, I have installed several PPA's myself and thought they might have a smart way of doint it.
<Oceanwatcher> I got a deb package that I then proceeded to install, and when it was finished looked around to find the program/client for it. I found a "Program" called software sources and I found Synaptic package manager. Strange, since I did not install it, do not need it and most of all do want it!
<Oceanwatcher> I am using Kubuntu and do not want any extra Gnome stuff on my laptop.
<Oceanwatcher> Yes, I know they can happily coexist. But why should I? I have apt-get and I am perfectly able to use it.
<Oceanwatcher> Why did I not get any questions if I wanted to install all this? No warnings at all. I was led to believe that I was adding a PPA!!
<stevepearce> I am also experiencing some interesting folder duplication problems with the web management client
 * stevepearce takes notes and creates screenshots
<stevepearce> it seems if I create several new folders, and then click away from them, each folder in that directory is duplicated.
<stevepearce> seeing as I cannot yet use the ubuntuone-client-applet, I can't see if these folders are "real".
<stevepearce> oh, it seems that is a known issue (just read the welcoming email)
<stevepearce> regarding the client, is it compatible only with 32bit Ubuntu installations?
<stevepearce> im running 64bit, could that be the problem?
<banny> I can't get Ubuntu one to start.  Nothing in notification tray and firefox don't start
<banny> process' shows it started
<banny> any help
<banny> I also tried from terminal, it doesn't work there either
<curiouscat> hello
<curiouscat> i just installed the ubuntuone applet, but when I run it, it doesn't show the site that would add my computer.
<curiouscat> also, the applet icon isn't showing on my panel
<curiouscat> is there anything i could do to be able to add my computer and see the applet icon?
<curiouscat> hello?
<curiouscat> Is anyone here to help me?
<tritium> I'm experiencing exactly the same thing just desribed by curiouscat.
<apoth> hi
<apoth> i just installed the ubuntuone client, but not working yet
<MementoMori> hi
<MementoMori> I've a problem completing the installation process
<MementoMori> running application->internet->ubuntu one does nothing
<MementoMori> $ ps aux | grep ubuntuone-client
<MementoMori> filippo   5441  0.2  0.8  30460 17724 ?        S    08:59   0:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet --signup
<MementoMori> but the applet seems running...
<MementoMori> anyway I can browse the file view via web
<MementoMori> any idea?
<MementoMori> ok i solved
<MementoMori> the solution was in the chan topic ;)
<packet-sent> Just setup the ubuntuone client however when I run it nothing happens, ubuntuone-client-applet  it appears in my process list , and if I run in terminal it also hangs with messages
<packet-sent> ^^^no messages in teminal
<packet-sent> Shop !
<BUGabundo> bom dia ppl
<howefield> anyone around ?
<BUGabundo> howefield: pong
<howefield> hmm :)
<BUGabundo> what's you p?
<BUGabundo> what's up?
<howefield> I have an issue with ubuntuone, after going through the install process, I do not get an icon on the panel to control ubuntuone although the applet is running
<howefield> I ahve restarted the machine and installed ubuntuone-client-tools, but still no icon on starting the applet
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> there was some brokage last two days
<BUGabundo> you need to packages
<howefield> oh
<BUGabundo> can't remember their names
<BUGabundo> let me check
<BUGabundo> ubuntuone-client-gnome & ubuntuone-client
<bjorn__> Hello, I've just installed the ubuntuone client and it is up and running but won't launch the webpage for adding my compouter
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> bjorn__:  howefield was just saying the same thing
<howefield> thanks BUGabundo
<bjorn__> :)
<howefield> THAT SEEMS TO HAVE DONE IT
<howefield> oops
<BUGabundo> please make sure you have this packages installed
<BUGabundo> ubuntuone-client-gnome & ubuntuone-client
<bjorn__> will check...
<howefield> ubuntuone-client-gnome was installed but ubuntuone-clinet was not
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> happened to me too
<BUGabundo> :((
<BUGabundo> bad dependecies updates
<howefield> right
<BUGabundo> will any of you chaps file a bug please?
<BUGabundo> then let me know so I can sub to it !?
<howefield> sure
<howefield> I got it, the panel icon appears after adding the computer
<bjorn__> cool, that solved my problem as well!
<bjorn__> thanks!
<BUGabundo> np
 * BUGabundo $ dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/time; echo bbl
<BUGabundo> memo me or sub me to that bug please howefield
<bjorn__> bye
<howefield> BUGubundu :been reported already #369038
<stevepearce> ahh, that solves the problem I have been experiencing on each of my boxes so far.
<stevepearce> thanks howefield
<howefield> :) np
 * stevepearce adds his lappy
<packet-sent> Is there any magic needed to get the ubuntu0ne-client-applet to pop up ?  mine seems shy........
<lamalex> just give it a couple or drinks
<sladen> packet-sent: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+filebug  if enough people file dups, that bug might get worked up
<stevepearce> sladen, is filling duplicate bugs a good idea? all of the problems I have experienced  so far are known issues.
<sladen> stevepearce: there's two schools of thought;  personally I prefer to have duplicates as I get several _independent_ reports (some of which might indentical little important details missed by other reporteres) rather tan just having me weigh in "me too!" when they might well have something else
<stevepearce> ok
<BUGabundo> sladen: why not complete the already existing reports?
<BUGabundo> sure me toos don't help
<sladen> stevepearce: eg. I used to do quite a bit of work on laptops and "my computer doesn't suspend" is a different issue if one is a Compaq CQ27 and the other is an IBM-123
<BUGabundo> but dupes just increase load on devs
<BUGabundo> sladen: sure... that's Kernel bugs, which are usually HW bugs, so even though
<BUGabundo> the prob seems the same, the cause can and usually is on very diff place
<sladen> stevepearce: the other school of thought is to concentrate comments in one place (which is why you are offered a listed of suspect similar issues when reporting a bug).  In this case, the minimum you should do is state that you also have the problem and click the "affects me too" box at the top
<stevepearce> ok
<sladen> stevepearce: personally, I find the "this bug has 14 duplicates" is a fairly good hammer to hit somebody with if they're hestitatnt about fixing something.  But whatever you do just remain silent in the blind presumption that it's important enough that it'll fix itself
<sladen> *don't* just remain...
<BUGabundo> sladen: +1
<BUGabundo> ppl must put into their heads that they need to report probs!
<BUGabundo> assuming every, even easy,small , bug is known is a bad idea
<DonkeyBOB> Have a question
<DonkeyBOB> My applet is running but I can't find it on a panel
<DonkeyBOB> its installed per instructions, but i need t to add my computer
<tritium> DonkeyBOB: I'm having the same issue.  If you find the applet, let me know.  ;)
<DonkeyBOB> i'm also running gnome do docky
<DonkeyBOB> which i have on the bottom of the screen
<DonkeyBOB> but i closed that
<stevepearce> DonkeyBOB, tritium see the manual solution here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/369038
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 369038 in ubuntuone-client "step 4 didn't launch a web page" [High,Triaged]
<tritium> stevepearce: thanks
<stevepearce> worked for me after applying those changes
<DonkeyBOB> thanks steve
<tritium> stevepearce: interesting, I am also on amd64
<BUGabundo> DonkeyBOB: please make sure you have this packages installed: ubuntuone-client-gnome & ubuntuone-client ; then restart your session!
<DonkeyBOB> ubuntuone-client-tools too?
<BUGabundo> didn't need it
<DonkeyBOB> ok cool
<DonkeyBOB> guess install didn't install ubuntuone-client
<DonkeyBOB> perfect . . .worked!
<DonkeyBOB> thanks
<sladen> statik: things are delicate/tense enough; "Won't Fix" is likely to inflame so I've (politely) reverted it
<sladen> statik: I appreciate that it means that it still there on your personal bug list
<BUGabundo> sladen: what bug?
<sladen> statik: OTOH, the concerns expressed by people _are_ still prevalent
<sladen> BUGabundo: if you're subscribed to it, you'll know, and if you're not, you probably don't have anything to worry about :)
<BUGabundo> :(((
 * BUGabundo doesn't handle sladen with complementary yogurt 
<BUGabundo> sladen: Bug 375345
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375345 in ubuntu ""Ubuntu One" name creates confusion" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375345
<toros> hi
<BUGabundo> hey tor
<BUGabundo> hey toros
<toros> hi BUGabundo, nice to see you :)
<BUGabundo> back at you
<infamy_> Can anyone tell me why the ubuntuone server code remains proprietary?
<BUGabundo> infamy_: €€€€€€
<infamy_> Hm
<sladen> infamy_: Mark's choice.  Since Mark puts alot of money into Ubuntu and its infrastructure, one generally has to accept it
<sladen> infamy_: if the server software comes with a licence that you don't agree with, just don't use it
<howefield> sladen: spot on
<infamy_> Heh, that is exactly it, I can't find the server software period, is it available?
<Nafallo> infamy_: no
<infamy_> Right, my point exactly
<infamy_> Oh well
 * Nafallo doesn't really see the point, but oh well :-)
<sladen> infamy_: if you're interested in whats there, I've tried to provide somekind of overview at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne#Technical%20details
<infamy_> The point being that you can't host your own
<infamy_> Nor can it be improved by the community
<sladen> infamy_: correct, but from what I've reverse-engineered so far, you wouldn't want to
<infamy_> Hahaha
<hakonaj> Hi. I got just got my ubuntuone invite. When I start the Ubuntu One Client nothing happens. Is this a know issue?
<BUGabundo> yes
<hakonaj> Found it : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/369038
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 369038 in ubuntuone-client "step 4 didn't launch a web page" [High,Triaged]
<hakonaj> Thanks
<BUGabundo> please make sure you have this packages installed: ubuntuone-client-gnome & ubuntuone-client, and restart your session
<yml> hello I have created an account on ubuntuone and added a symlink to an existing folder in My Files. I would like to know how to sync it with ubuntuone ?
<BUGabundo> yml: AFAIK U1 doesn't support symlinks
<yml> I am not sure to underestand how this work. let say I have a folder in /home/yml/my-folder
<yml> how can I start to replicate it in ubuntuone
<BUGabundo> copy it or move it inside ~/one ?
<yml> BUGabundo: I have copied it inside "My Files" but I stilll cannot see in the web interface ?
<yml> do i need to do something to get the syncronisation running ?
<yml> I can see ubuntu one applet inside the toolbar.
<BUGabundo> yml: please make sure you have this packages installed: ubuntuone-client-gnome & ubuntuone-client, and restart your session
<yml> the packages are installed but I have not restarted my session
<yml> doing it now so I will be back in a while tahnk you for your kind help
<BUGabundo> ok
<taisa> hello
<hakonaj_> Is it possible to change the Ubuntu One folder name? I don't like spaces in folders that much.
<BUGabundo> hakonaj ahaha
<BUGabundo> hey taisa
<taisa> may I state my Problem with the UbuntuOne Applet, please?
<BUGabundo> !question | taisa
<ubottu> taisa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<taisa> hehe, ok: My UbuntuOne Apllet does not connect to the Server, it did once and I could register my machine, but now I`m unable to sync any data.
<BUGabundo> taisa:  please make sure you have this packages installed: ubuntuone-client-gnome & ubuntuone-client, and restart your session
 * BUGabundo is wearing the up key
<taisa> i have/had and I`m reinstalling now, but it had no effects before
<sladen> BUGabundo: might be worth checking the end of taisa' log files
<BUGabundo> sladen: I leave that to you :p
<BUGabundo> taisa: can please pastebin your logs?
<sladen> BUGabundo: well.  I'm not even a user, ...
<BUGabundo> !paste > taisa
<ubottu> taisa, please see my private message
<BUGabundo> sladen: ahaha
<taisa> ok
<taisa> but where can I find UbuntuOne`s logfiles?
<BUGabundo> .cache/ubuntuone/log/
<taisa> thank you, all of them or just oauth-login ?
<BUGabundo> oauth-login.log
<taisa> thank you for your help
<BUGabundo> taisa: not that I can help much (im no dev) but try to update your system
<BUGabundo> you have a python trace in there
<BUGabundo> $ sudo aptitude update && sudo apitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> dobey: where dart you ?
<yml> BUGabundo: I have rebooted and still my file does not appear into the web interface. also while I have rebooted the cumputer booted under gnome which is not my default settings
<BUGabundo> ahah
<yml> I have no idea why my desktop get changed from kubuntu to gnome
<yml> BUGabundo: to tell you the truth I didn't find it funny  :-)
<BUGabundo> I do! ahah
<taisa> nothing to update, system is really up to date, shall I delete UbuntuOne cache folder and reinstall all?
<BUGabundo> it seems to be trying to tell you something
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<yml> I think I even said a couple of french to express my emotion :-)
<BUGabundo> taisa: no idea. better wait for a dev and give him/her the logs
<BUGabundo> yml: aaahahaahahahahah
<taisa> ok, but thanks anyway ;)
<BUGabundo> np
<yml> does unbuntu one is a secret weappon from the french government to take over the linguistic world again
<yml> I guess i am not the first one that try to install ubuntuone on kubuntu
<sladen> yml: is there a message at the end of any of the files  eg.  last -3 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/*
<taisa> wohooo, deleted /.cache/ubuntuone and the Apllet started scanning and connecting to the servers :)
<tritium> When I run the ubuntuone-client, the applet does not appear in the notification area.  Per bug 369038, I manually installed ubuntuone-client-tools (ubuntuone-client was already installed).  Killing any running ubuntuone-client-applet processes, and running ubuntuone-client-applet --signup still does absolutely nothing.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369038 in ubuntuone-client "step 4 didn't launch a web page" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369038
<tritium> Note that I am on amd64.
<BUGabundo> tritium: taisa just fixed her prob by deleting /.cache/ubuntuone
<tritium> I've tried a few times now.  No webpage is brought up, so I still can't add this new machine.
<yml> sladen: yes logs are not empty
<tritium> BUGabundo: hmm, thanks.  I will try that.
<taisa> lol, taisa is male
<tritium> BUGabundo: no luck for me.
 * BUGabundo headslaps
<BUGabundo> taisa: all names ended in 'a' in Portugal are female!
<yml> ls
<taisa> taisa is a japanese term, but I`m German and taisa has nothing to do with my real name
<tritium> There appears to be no way to manually add my computer here https://ubuntuone.com/account/machines/
<tritium> I guess I'm dead in the water, if the client applet won't work.
<tritium> Does this mean anything to anyone?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/209989/
<BUGabundo> missing package?
<tritium> BUGabundo: like what?  I already had ubuntuone-client installed.  I added ubuntuone-client-tools manually.
<BUGabundo> and client-gnome ?
<tritium> It's installed.  Probably a depenency of something else.
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> some python thing
<tritium> BUGabundo: I guess so.  Surprising it's considered beta quality...
 * BUGabundo takes a look at the web interface for the 1st time in weeks
<BUGabundo> humm looks good. files uploaded
<BUGabundo> WFM
#ubuntuone 2009-07-05
 * BUGabundo $off ; $echo You can't off me; $sudo off; $echo ahaha you trieeeddddddzzzzzzzz
<juvenn> hello
<juvenn> I have installed ubuntu client with no error propagated, but it failed to start-up
<juvenn> anyone help? Thanks in advance
<hakonaj> juvenn: I did the same thing yesterday. You need to install some extra packages. Brb.
<hakonaj> ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client-tools
<juvenn> hakonaj:  thanks, i'll try it
<hakonaj> Make sure to kill the running client before you start it again. Good luck.
<juvenn> ok
<juvenn> hakonaj: it works fine now, thank you
<w0jrl> hello all
<w0jrl> I was wondering if anyone could tell me how I can signup using the ubuntuone client? I have an account with ubuntu one, and i have followed the installation instructions.
<w0jrl> the issue that I'm having is that I am running the orca screen reader and can not find the ubuntu one icon in the panel. What can I do to authorize my computer?
<w0jrl> is anyone awake?
<w0jrl> !authorization
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about authorization
<w0jrl> !ubuntuone-client
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<w0jrl> !ubuntu one
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu one
<w0jrl> !grrrrrrr! dam bot!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<w0jrl> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<w0jrl> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuone
<w0jrl> hello all
<w0jrl> hello all
<andrea-bs> !weekend
<ubottu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<Darael> After following instructions on web page for setup, clicking the menu item fails to bring up the web page that I am informed should be opened.  Any ideas?
<Darael> wait.  Problem solved by additional installation of ubuntuone-client as well as ubuntuone-client-gnome.
<w0jrl> hello all
<BUGabundo> hey w0jrl
<w0jrl> is there a way for a blind person to authorize there computer to work with the ubuntu one client? I followed the installation instructions at the site, and no luck! the application is supposed to appear in the panel, but I can't find it with the orca screen reader.
<BUGabundo> known bug w0jrl
<BUGabundo> w0jrl: make sure you have both ubuntuone-client and ubuntuone-client-gnome
<BUGabundo> and restart your session
<w0jrl> I feel dum! I have ubuntuone-client-gnome, but not ubuntuone-client
<w0jrl> I think there should be some command line instructions, not just gui ones
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> w0jrl: yeah this last few days, there was a transition and depencies have been broken
<w0jrl> I would never have known that I needed both packages! thanks for the help BUgabundo
<BUGabundo> w0jrl: np. I was hit by it too
<giacomo> buonasera a tutti
<giacomo> qualcuno è italiano?
<BUGabundo> !eng | giacomo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eng
<BUGabundo> !it | giacomo
<ubottu> giacomo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
 * BUGabundo grinds
<BUGabundo> giacomo: what can we do for you ?
<giacomo> mi serve assistenza su ubuntuone
<BUGabundo> anyone here speaks italian fluently ?
<BUGabundo> giacomo: you better speak in english or most of us won't be able to help you out!
<giacomo> ubuntuone I installed but when I click on nothing happens, can someone help me?
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> known bug
<BUGabundo> giacomo: make sure you have both ubuntuone-client and ubuntuone-client-gnome  and restart your session
<giacomo> ubuntu gnome client is not started
<andrea-bs> BUGabundo, I'm from Italy :)
<andrea-bs> giacomo, ti posso aiutare?
<BUGabundo> andrea-bs: neat!
<BUGabundo> andrea-bs: please email me some pasta for dinner :PP
<giacomo> Thank you I solved by installing ubuntu-one client
<andrea-bs> :)
<giacomo> BUGabundo: thank
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> as I said: known depency bug
<BUGabundo> this guys are slacking!
<BUGabundo> the bug already has 8 dupes
#ubuntuone 2010-07-05
<umaru> Neither my Desktop (Evolution) sync or phone Funambol sync seems to be working for my contacts. Nothing is showing up on one.ubuntu.com x.x
<duanedesign> hello umaru
<duanedesign> umaru: contact sync is down for maintenance. Should be back up in the next couple of days
<umaru> oh i see, ok, guess it was just a bad time for me to migrate my contact syncing
<Georgius> Chipaca: Hi John, just a reminder on UbuntuOne and Python 2.5 ...
<Georgius> Chipaca: any progress on python 2.5 ?
<augustin> hi all
<augustin> i'm struggling with Ubuntu One, and following the FAQ (in particular, the steps to uninstall/reinstall) didn't fix the problem (token rejected).
<augustin> is there something more in-depth, or is it accepted that U1 just doesn't work for some people? I'm using a fresh 64-bit Lucid install
<rye> augustin, hello, what version are you running?
<rye> ah
<augustin> hello rye, thank you for helping
<rye> augustin, ok, when you attempt to authorize you get the web page, you add your machine but your files are not being synced, right?
<augustin> exactly, and cat ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log ends with a denied access
<augustin> i followed this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#How do I completely remove and reinstall the Ubuntu One client software?
<augustin> (sorry for the broken link)
<augustin> i'm also unable to delete some previously sync'ed folders (without files in them) from the web interface, but i assume it's another problem...
<rye> augustin, ok, could you please go to https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/ and verify that you have the tokens there. The tokens that are used by syncdaemon can be found in Applications / Accessories / Passwords & Encryption Keys (seahorse)
<rye> augustin, let's fix the general sync issue first then we'll move to web interface
<augustin> it's the same token on the web and in the Pass & Keys program
<rye> augustin, the token entry that syncdaemon is using is called UbuntuOne token for https://ubuntuone.com, the part that is displayed in the web interface is oauth_token=... part
<augustin> yes, and they match
<rye> augustin, ok, could you please open a bug report against ubuntuone-client with ubuntu-bug ubuntuone-client then make it private and we will use it to attach the log files
<augustin> i'm afraid i'm not familiar with how to do that
<rye> augustin, in order not to use public pastebin
<augustin> i could manually obfuscate the keys, if it makes it simpler
<rye> augustin, just run $ ubuntu-bug ubuntuone-client  in the terminal and it will gather the info about the installation
<augustin> ok
<rye> augustin, .. and will post the bug report to the launchpad
<augustin> in progress
<augustin> so i should report a new bug, right?
<augustin> rye (sorry, forgot to prefix the previous message)
<rye> augustin, yes, in case we'll find that this is a known issue then it will be just marked as a duplicate
<augustin> it most likely is, i've tried looking at a few bugs in launchpad, they seemed to apply, and none of the solutions worked
<augustin> ok, done and privatized
<augustin> rye
<rye> augustin, great, let me take a look...
<augustin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/601892
<ubot4> augustin: Error: Bug #601892 is private.
<augustin> how can i "invite" you to see it?
<augustin> rye i've subscribed you, but it's weird, it says that i have subscribed like 50 people
<augustin> i haven't... not willingly =)
<rye> augustin, that's ok, so, could you please open the terminal and run u1sdtool --status ?
<augustin> should i paste the result over there?
<augustin> rye (sorry, dammit...)
<rye> augustin, that can go to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<rye> augustin, i will need the URL of the pasted text though :)
<augustin> i assumed you would ;)
<augustin> rye http://paste.ubuntu.com/459454/
<rye> hm, okay...
<rye> augustin, could you please re-run that line and paste the current status - it looks like syncdaemon has just started
<rye> augustin, syncdaemon = application that actually is in charge of syncing the files, seen in the processes as ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<augustin> it says "connection: Not User With Network" "description: ready to connect" and "queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH"
<rye> augustin, okay, could you please run u1sdtool --connect ?
<rye> augustin, and now run u1sdtool --status
<augustin> rye i did twice and it changed, so i'll wait a bit to make sure it's stabilized
<augustin> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/459457/
<rye> augustin, hm
<rye> augustin, it is now synchronizing the files
<augustin> i'll check
<augustin> rye: the test.txt file i put in the Ubuntu One folder is still not there
<augustin> there being the web interface showing the files
<rye> augustin, you can check the metadata / content queue using u1sdtool --waiting-meta / u1sdtool --waiting-content to see how many files it needs to process to catch up
<augustin> that text file is 5 octet ^^
<augustin> okay
<augustin> there's an awful lot of files there
<augustin> rye: from previous shares that i'd like to remove, incidentally
<rye> augustin, ok, just to make sure you can find the info on that u1sdtool utility - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/ClientControl
<augustin> thanks
<augustin> rye: i have tried a few times to remove the selected folders using the command line, but it's as if i was not doing anything
<rye> augustin, so you have some UDF that you want to remove? I.e. folders outside of ~/Ubuntu One or that are the shares from other people?
<augustin> rye: yes, my ~/Videos and ~/Documents
<rye> augustin, "it's as if i was not doing anything" - the request was queued in the metadata queue and it is not immediately processed therefore no visible changes were there
<rye> augustin, ok, there is a trick that can make it go faster, u1sdtool --disconnect
<rye> augustin, this will disconnect syncdaemon so that it will not attempt to process the folders
<augustin> ok, it seems now my test file has been uploaded
<augustin> and my Videos folder removed
<rye> augustin, by the way, just to make sure, have you deleted anything in the web interface from Videos and Documents folders?
<augustin> what that means is i should manually play with the waiting-meta, waiting-content, etc. when something seems to be stuck, right?
<augustin> rye: i can't remember, i don't think so
<augustin> rye:  but i couldn't deleted the folders themselves, the option was not present, only "share"
<augustin> and for the record, i used to sync the folders using right-click from Nautilus
<augustin> so, just for the record
<augustin> rye: i've selected all the folders i'd like to backup, and they total 410 files and 366 MB
<augustin> rye:  what is the expected time for this to be backed up?
<augustin> rye: should i panick if it takes longer than 30 min ? 1 hour ? my network connection is very fast (40 Mbps upload)
<rye> augustin, 2 seconds per file for initial MakeFile and then it is limited by your bandwidth for upload, so that would be ~ 15 minutes + the time to transfer that 366 MB
<augustin> okay
<augustin> i'll go progressively
<augustin> dir by dir
<augustin> i'll get back to you if anything gets stuck and i cannot fix it by using the commands
<rye> augustin, but now your syncdaemon is disconnected
<augustin> rye: thank you very very much for taking the time to walk me through this
<augustin> ah?
<rye> augustin, to reconnect you will need to do u1sdtool --connect (if you have executed u1sdtool --disconnect)
<augustin> no, i hadn't yet
<rye> augustin, it was one of the things i wanted you to do ... ah, ok
<augustin> rye: i just deleted all my shared folders, and it cleared the content queue
<augustin> obviously
<rye> augustin, by the way, there is a project by our syncdaemon people to provide more info abou the upload process
<rye> augustin, https://launchpad.net/~chicharreros/+archive/ppa
<augustin> rye: is that supposed to be a more verbose client for when you upload?
<rye> augustin, it shows the queues in the GUI mode and has the buttons to control syncdaemon + some additional features
<augustin> rye: it's really missing from the main client, at least according to everything i saw on the forums...
<augustin> rye: so, in the end, what was causing the rejection of my token?
<rye> augustin, i am currenlty trying to reproduce this problem in the vm with the live servers so assigning myself to the bug report
<augustin> ok
<augustin> rye: one last thing, if i may
<augustin> rye: i have successfully synchronized my Desktop and Documents folder, however, there isn't the green "tick" mark on them
<augustin> the mark is present on the Ubuntu One folder, as well as on the files inside the Desktop and Documents folder
<augustin> wait, scratch that, only for the Documents folder
<augustin> and for the files in a subfolder of Desktop (but not on the subfolder itself)
<augustin> that's a bit confusing ^^
<rye> augustin, the code to provide check marks on the folders is not entirely accurate, this is bug #440848
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 440848 in ubuntuone-client "UbuntuOne sync status emblems should apply to folders as well as files (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 30)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440848
<augustin> rye: ah ok, sorry about that... i'll go and add that it affects me. Unless that's extraneous?
<rye> augustin, that would be helpful, I really want this to be implemented in a reliable way
<augustin> rye: i did =) how can i help with the other project?
<rye> augustin, the other = ?
<augustin> rye: sorry, the GUI to control the syncdaemon, https://launchpad.net/~chicharreros/+archive/ppa
<rye> augustin, I believe only by using, requesting features and reporting bugs. The team plans to add more features to it but they do not really like to say that this is GUI for syncdaemon :)
<augustin> i'll install it on my non-work machine, when i get home
<augustin> rye: and i'll try to feed you guys with bugreports =)
<kklimonda> honk, I'm even afraid to ask - is contact syncing with phone broken again? what does 511 return code even mean?
<Georgius> \lastlog
<rye> kklimonda, checking
<rye> kklimonda, successfully synced contacts just now, checking what can also be wrong
<kklimonda> bah, nothing like using a custon phone os, a beta sync tool and unstable server... so many points of failure :/
<Georgius> kklimonda: Salut, just tried beta sync on Conboy on Maemo 5 and did not encounter any problems
<Georgius> (Nokia N900 obviously)
<rye> kklimonda, syncml server is separate from tomboy api so that might not be an indication of the failure
<kklimonda> rye: I get "com.funambol.syncml.spds.SyncException: Server responded 511 to command SyncHdr" in my phone logs..
<rye> kklimonda, yes, will sync the logs now to see whether I can find anything
<Atluxity> I have lost the bug-number for the bug that affected me, and I cant seem to navigate the bugtracker to find it back, could someone help me with that?
<rye> Atluxity, just a moment, will get back to you as soon as I finish with previous request
<augustin> Atluxity: maybe i didn't do it correctly, but the launchpad page for atluxity shows no bug subscribed/commented/reported/assigned
<rye> augustin, affected me too does not appear there
<Atluxity> augustin, it was not me who reported it
<rye> HEY, why is affected bugs link ?
<augustin> i knew i'd be wrong, but i tried anyway =)
<Atluxity> I tried too
<rye> Atluxity, try this search - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&fie
<rye> ld.subscriber=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.affects_me=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches.used=&search=Search
<rye> erm
<Atluxity> o rly?
<Atluxity> i'll try
<rye> Atluxity, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bugs?field.affects_me=on
<Atluxity> There are currently no open bugs.
<rye> Atluxity, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bugs?field.affects_me=on
<Atluxity> There are currently no open bugs.
<rye> Atluxity, or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/+bugs?field.affects_me=on
<rye> Atluxity, to get more projects involved
<Atluxity> nope, not their either...
<Atluxity> did I get a mail when I marked it as affected?
<rye> Atluxity, no, that does not trigger an e-mail, do you remember what it was about, I keep the cache of most issues so I may come up with the relevant info
<Atluxity> it affected about 3-4 people
<Atluxity> it was about some error in the translation with Norwegian bokmaal
<Atluxity> made the ubuntuone preferences freeze
<hemanth> are there any cli api for ubuntuone?
<rye> hemanth, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/ClientControl - for u1sdtool ?
<rye> Atluxity, due to translation error? what locale are you using ?
<Atluxity> NO_nb
<Atluxity> (at least i think that is what you are asking for)
<hemanth> rye, thanks checking it out, just want to automate backup to cloud
<rye> Atluxity, bug #571616
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 571616 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ubuntuone-preferences freezes with Norwegian locale (affects: 7) (dups: 2) (heat: 81)" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571616
<rye> hemanth, well, whatever goes to Ubuntu One folder is synced to the servers
<Atluxity> rye, thanks alot! :D
<rye> kklimonda, are you using funambol client ?
<rye> Atluxity, you are welcome!
<hemanth> rye, can i do --delete-folder and sync again?
<kklimonda> rye: yes
<rye> hemanth, --delete-folder can be used only for User-Defined folders, i.e. not ~/Ubuntu One, which is always there, are you trying to remove all the files/folders from your ubuntuone account?
<hemanth> rye, not all only one particular tgz will keeps changing from a cron
<rye> hemanth, hm, if you remove the file locally then it will be removed remotely. Ubuntu One folder is not a special filesystem but is simply a folder on your machine that is monitored by a special daemon
<hemanth> rye, ya i have observed that, i have a server which has ubuntu install it, how do i go about adding that machine to my account or rather syncing it with an ubuntuone account
<hemanth> rye, unlike my desktop, i don find a ~/Ubuntu One folder
<hemanth> server is karmic! could that be the issue?
<rye> hemanth, headless usage is not supported at the moment officially
<hemanth> rye, okies will upgrade
<eklem> Hi, Any chance of Ubuntu One supporting HTC Legend?
<rye> eklem, are you talking about contact sync or file sync ?
<eklem> @rye contact sync. I see that a lot of HTC-phones are supported, but none of the Androids
<rye> eklem, ah, you mean android phones, the changes that are required to run android phones will be applied once we receive the updated source from Funambol, currently it is possible to get Funambol android client and start synchronizing pointing at ubuntuone syncml service but there are some issues with that and additional handling for android phones is required, as I have been told.
<rye> kklimonda, are you able to fetch client log from your device?
<kklimonda> rye: sure
<eklem> @rye Thanks!
<rye> kklimonda, could you please open a bug against ubuntuone-servers and attach that log to it?
<kklimonda> rye: can I make it private? I'm not sure how safe it is (as I can see raw xml in log)
<kklimonda> ah, it's set to private by default
<kklimonda> rye: bug 601932
<ubot4> kklimonda: Bug 601932 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/601932 is private
<rye> kklimonda, i will look into the issue in 2 hours, need to get afk right now, this is Funambol on Android, right?
<kklimonda> yes
<augustin> rye: thanks again for your help, earlier, i'm gonna leave now. Bye!
<newboon2age> apachelogger: may i ask a few questions about your (pre)alpha ubuntuone-kde instructions you posted on the kubuntu-dev mailing list?  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2010-June/004436.html
<duanedesign> rye: looks like you had  a busy day :) /me is reading scrollback
<newboon2age> apachelogger: it looks like the same time i started my inquiry you stepped away from irc.  I'll leave a message to say mostly it seems like its 'just working'. but one point in your instructions were missing
<newboon2age> apachelogger: there must be some packages that have to be installed before step one of your instructions because on a new install of Kubuntu i ran step one and i got an error, basically the main.py the patch was for wasn't there.
<newboon2age> apachelogger: i solved it by just installing all the ubuntuone packages kpackagekit allowed me to and then running the patch again.
<newboon2age> apachelogger: but it would be better for me to ask you which packages (in addition to ubuntuone-kde) need to be installed/will work with ubuntuone-kde?
<newboon2age> apachelogger: after running the patch i went to System Settings, ran the ubuntuone settings and that took me to Ubuntu One and prompted me to add this machine to the account.  I did that.
<newboon2age> apachelogger: then i started the ubuntuone notifier, told it to connect to Ubuntu One.  I checked and found all the files from Ubuntu One showed up on the kubuntu (wubi install) computer.  Yeah!!!  I didn't try Dolphin integration yet.
<newboon2age> apachelogger: The second and last question i have is in your instructions you refer to 'KCM'.  What is KCM?  Thanks ahead of time for your hard work on this project and for taking the time to respond to questions.
<newboon2age> apachelogger: i got the second question answered over on the Kubuntu channel:  KCM is an acronym for KDE Configuration Module, each "applet" that you find in "System Settings" is a kcm.
#ubuntuone 2010-07-06
<GeorgiusCz> Chipaca: honk, Hi John, just a reminder on UbuntuOne and Python 2.5 ...
<duanedesign> morning all
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<duanedesign> rye: getting a couple of new buugs in regards to limit bandwidth not working
<rye> duanedesign, hmmm
<duanedesign> rye: i asked for more info. Specifically of interest what version they are on
<duanedesign> so we can test it
 * rye is testing lucid client w/ bw throttling...
<duanedesign> bug 598922
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 598922 in ubuntuone-client "synchronization slows the computer even with bandwidth limits (affects: 1) (heat: 90)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598922
<duanedesign> bug 600832
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 600832 in ubuntuone-client "Bandwidth limit not taken into account (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600832
<rye> duanedesign, updating testing lucid machine to see whether that is an issue
<tetobbe> honk
<rye> tetobbe, hi!
<tetobbe> hi!
<tetobbe> Yesterday I bought an album threw the ubuntu one music store but it never downloaded, when I click on the downloads section in rhythmbox a page appears that says that something has gone wrong. Also when I try to access my dashboard threw the ubuntu one website it also returns the 'something has gone wrong' page.
<tetobbe> I have tried to purge and reinstall the client on my computer but it didn't help
<duanedesign> tetobbe: are you able to visit  https://one.ubuntu.com/files/
<tetobbe> no I am not, I can only access /Account, /Contacts and /Notes
<tetobbe> btw this is my first time on irc so if I am doing anything wrong please tell me!
<duanedesign> tetobbe: your doing great :)
<duanedesign> tetobbe: accessing the Music Store through Rhythmbox works until you click on 'My Downloads'?
<tetobbe> yes that is right
<rye> tetobbe, you said you cannot access https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ - what error do you get if any?
<tetobbe> rye, I get the same error that I get everywhere else: 'Something has gone wrong'
<rye> tetobbe, everywhere else? is there an OOPS-ID ?
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<rye> ubot4, you are not really helping!
<ubot4> rye: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<duanedesign> ha
<tetobbe> If i don't succeed in getting it to work is there any way to cancel my purchase and get my money back?
<duanedesign> tetobbe: did you get an OOPS ID while trying to access 'My Downloads'?
<rye> tetobbe, yes, this can be done, there are billing questions form in the support page, but first, could you please try visiting https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ and see whether the page that has Something has gone wrong has an OOPS-ID which should be a long string of integers/characters
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<rye> tetobbe, that string maps to our internal logs and we will be able to trace the problem faster
<tetobbe> should I post the OOPS ID's here?
<tetobbe> from the rhythmbox 'my downloads' error page: OOPS-ID-1648appserverZIHCFIBAJHGeHEIIDJEFDdIaDaaABbfDd314091
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<rye> tetobbe, ok, great, looking.
<tetobbe> from the /files page: OOPS-ID-1648appserverZaBdEcGbdGfbIEdcJbeHDfAIcEFJCEcfd315884
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<tetobbe> any idea what it could be?
<rye> tetobbe, the oops sync finished a minute ago, now searching for the actual error message
<tetobbe> okay:)
<rye> tetobbe, hm, have you subscribed to Ubuntu One service earler?
<tetobbe> rye, I believe so yes, If my memory serves me right I signed up quite some time ago
<rye> tetobbe, i.e. when you go directly to https://one.ubuntu.com and click sign in where you are taken after you provide your SSO details?
<tetobbe> i am taken to the ubuntu one dashboard that displays an error
<rye> tetobbe, actually this is the reason why music downloads are not working, I have contacted jdobrien for more info on this issue. Were you able to sync files earlier?
<tetobbe> I do not believe so, not in the last couple of weeks at least
<rye> tetobbe, could you please run http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-account-info and paste the Id line here?
<rye> tetobbe, i.e. download the script to your machine and then run $ python ./ubuntuone-account-info
<tetobbe> rye, I will do that!
<tetobbe> rye, Id: 353137
<jdobrien> rye, you can't go to /file without first logging in. Looks like a new bug
<jdobrien> tetobbe, ^^
<jdobrien> tetobbe, are you logged in before you got to /files?
<tetobbe> jdobrien, yes I am
<duanedesign> rye: saw another report of dropbox folder being synced by U1. Havent been able to reproduce yet. Will continue to use DropBox and U1 simultaneously for a few weeks and see if i discover anything.
<tetobbe> rye, any progress? :)
<rye> tetobbe, quick summary: the code that will allow getting more information about your account by the members of the team is now under review, after that it will be applied to the edge server and we will be able to find out the status of your account. By the way, are you able to access /files/ on https://edge.one.ubuntu.com ?
<tetobbe> rye, thank you for the update. No it displays the same error
<rye> duanedesign, could you please grep dropbox for SyncDaemon ?
<kklimonda> rye: have you had time to check bug 601932 ?
<ubot4> kklimonda: Bug 601932 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/601932 is private
<rye> kklimonda, could you please provide the IMEI number to that bug report, i am having hard time mapping the request/response
<kklimonda> rye: done
<Shii> Hello, the music I just purchased is stuck at 0% of "Transferring to your Ubuntu One storage", is there something I should be doing?
<Shii> u1sdtool says I am connected
<Shii> honk
<rye> Shii, transferring to your Ubuntu one storage = transferring from the publisher to your online storage
<Shii> i was able to download a song from my ubuntu one folder on the web though
<Shii> i'm just waiting for it to appear in rhythmbox but so far nothing
<Shii> is there something i should do to hurry it along?
<Shii> honk, it's still at 0%, is the store just utterly broken?
<rye> Shii, so this song _is_ present in your ubuntuone storage now, i.e. you can see it in https://one.ubuntu.com/files/, right?
<Shii> yes, but the .ubuntuone folder is empty
<rye> Shii, ok, ubuntuone-preferences say that you are completely synchronized, right?
<Shii> yes
<zkriesse> rye: ping
<rye> Shii, could you please try the following - go to ~/.ubuntuone/Purchasef from Ubuntu One folder using nautilus and create an empty file there
<zkriesse> rye:
<rye> Shii, then please run u1sdtool --quit; u1sdtool --connect in the terminal to restart the service
<rye> i was almost sure this was fixed
<Shii> it looks like it disconnected me automatically when i typed "touch test" then
<rye> Shii, hmmm
<Shii> ok, reconnecting...
<rye> Shii, try reconnecting
<zkriesse> Excuse me rye?
<Shii> $ u1sdtool -s
<Shii> State: WAITING
<Shii> now it's in State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<rye> Shii, ok, are queues IDLE?
<Shii> yeah
<rye> Shii, is the file available locally?
<Shii> nope, nothing happened
<newboon2age> apachelogger: when you return, i've posted a question for you about ubuntuone-kde at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client-kde/+question/116847  Thanks!
<rye> Shii, ok, so, to sum it up - the file _is_ available in one.ubuntu.com but the message in the rhythmbox store says that it is still transferring, right?
<Shii> yes
<rye> Shii, could you please file a bug with ubuntuone-bug ubuntuone-client, make it private and attach the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/ directory?
<rye> rye, and give the bug number to me
<Shii> ok, i will. thanks for your help
<Shii> couldn't figure out how to make this private https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+bug/602391
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 602391 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu) "files will not sync (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<Shii> there you go rye
<Chipaca> what was debian stable? lenny?
<rye> Shii, could you please attach the log files from ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log ?
<rye> Shii, archived
<Shii> ok
<siempreflorido> Hi
<siempreflorido> I need somebody to help me with Ubunto One
<newboon2age> siempreflorido: if you state the question and then direct it to rye or honk for attention, you'll probably get the help you need.
<siempreflorido> ok thanks
<siempreflorido> rye: would you be so kind to help me with some trouble with ubuntu one. I can't sycronize my address book in Evolution. When I try to copy my contacts to the CouchDB-Ubuntu One list, I receive this message: "It is not possible to open this address book. You have introduced a wrong URI or the LDAP server is not accesible".
<newboon2age> siempreflorido: hopefully rye will pop up to give more detail, but i see that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status#Contacts gives some info relevant to your question.
<IdleOne> is there a multifile upload option on the web interface?
<IdleOne> I don't see it
<IdleOne> doesn't appear to be :/
<siempreflorido> Thanks, newboon2age, I'll try to find something useful
<newboon2age> siempreflorido: It looks like some of the features are being brought on-line, and that is one.
<siempreflorido> By the way, newboon2age, could you explain me why it replies to me that I have some duplicated contacts when I try to copy my personal list into Ubuntu One's list, even when it is completely empty?
<siempreflorido> newboon2age, thanks again
<newboon2age> siempreflorido: ooh, i'm also a newbie w/ U1 and i hadn't played with the contacts feature yet.  rye ?
<newboon2age> honk
<siempreflorido> Ok, I'll try later, 'cause I've got to leave now. It was really kind of you. Bye.
<newboon2age> have a good ubuntu day!
<duffydack> Anyone use nautilus elementary?
<duffydack> It crashes when I try to publish a file.
<duffydack> I guess I should go annoy the elementary dev.....
<duanedesign> hello duffydack
<duanedesign> duffydack: I have beenn following the project and thinking of trying it
<duanedesign> sorry, i know that is of no help to you. :)
<duffydack> duanedesign, well for me, when I empty the trash it crashes, and when I publish a file with U1, it crashes... so hmmm.
<duffydack> and when it does crash, I no longer see any folders set to sync with U1.. I have to reboot
<duffydack> shame, because it puts nautilus devs to shame...
<duffydack> by default nautilus looks big, dumpy and ugly..  but I guess I`m gonna revert back to standard packages since this one doesnt work properly.
<duanedesign> https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus-elementary
<duffydack> that mean I have to file a bug or 1 already exists.?
<duanedesign> i dont see a bug on the issue.
<duanedesign> sorry,, got distracted.
<duffydack> duanedesign,  I`m not sure who needs to fix it more, U1 or nautilus.  As U1 is so closely integrated ito nautilus, I dunno...
<duffydack> not nautilus, I mean elementary
<nettrot> File the bug and attach it to both.
<duanedesign> good idea
<duanedesign> i think elementary has apport hooks. You might be able to file a bug by running.  ubuntu-bug  nautilus-elementary
<duffydack> https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus-elementary/+bug/602482
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 602482 in nautilus-elementary "Nautilus crash when publishing file to UbuntuOne (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<duffydack> are contacts working yet?
<duffydack> everything else is great.. file sync is instant (to start anyway, then there is my sucky connection in the way)
<duanedesign> duffydack: good job you found a bug
<duffydack> duanedesign, I made it :)
<duanedesign> lol
<duffydack> thinks only seem to happen to me
<newboon2age> apachelogger: Thank you for your response.  However my experience didn't match your answer.  Please see my follow up at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client-kde/+question/116847
<duanedesign> duffydack: its good to post it here. I will pass it on to the devs in the morning
<duffydack> What?  facebook uses nautilus to upload photos?
<duanedesign> can you compress your  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/  folder and attach it to the bug. That will help in determining the root issue
<duffydack> attach my u1 logs to the elementary bug?
<duanedesign> duffydack: actually
<duanedesign> duffydack: can you run this command in a Terminal:  cat /var/log/messages | grep nautilus
<duanedesign> their are reports of DropBox causing a similar issue
<duffydack> Lots...
<duffydack> http://pastebin.com/c4niXhH0
<duanedesign> duffydack: i would attach that to your bug report. Greek to me but the nautilus devs might be able to twll something from that
<duffydack> done
#ubuntuone 2010-07-07
<seltix> hi... any one has ubuntu 10.04 plz?
<seltix> ??
<seltix> hi... any one has ubuntu 10.04 plz?
<seltix> somebody alive?
<duanedesign> morning rye
<rye> duanedesign, mornings!
<duanedesign> rye: you mentioned grep'ing the dropbox code for syncdaemon?
<rye> duanedesign, yes, Chipaca was interested in the results for some reason
<duanedesign> rye: ok. I have not found anything. i grep'ed all the directories and files i found with a 'locate dropbox'
<popey> alan@bishop:~/.dropbox-dist$ strings * | grep -i syncdaemon
<popey> returns nowt
<duanedesign> rye: the OP responded to a request for more info and confirmed that the dropbox folder was shoowing up under 'u1sdtool --list-folders'
<duanedesign> hello popey. You use both simultaneously?
<popey> yes
<duanedesign> i signed up yesterday to try and reproduce the issue with no luck.
<popey> not on the same folder though
<popey> sorry, i dont know what the issue is
<popey> is there a bug report?
<duanedesign> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/116758
<popey> the default name of the dropbox folder is ~/Dropbox, note the OP has ~/Dropbox _and_ ~/DropBox - the latter can only have been made manually
<rye> kklimonda, hi, are you able to access the contacts via the web interface?
<kklimonda> rye: most of them but I just got OOPS-ID-1649appserverZADGBdIHcDAFEECGFIefHCdIJHaAIeECe244990
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<rye> kklimonda, hmmm, on the contacts, right?
<kklimonda> rye: on one of them, yes
<gord> are there problems with the music store on maverick? i haven't been able to buy anything from there on maverick ever. it just gets to the "Connecting you to the Ubuntu One Music Store..." stage and sits there forever. ubuntu one seems to work fine though
<gord> this is in rhythmbox
<gord> FYI it works okay in banshee
<duanedesign> gord: hmm. I am checking mine
<rye> kklimonda, i believe the service fails to work properly due to a malformed contact record that causes the server to break causing funambol sync and contact sync to be broken
<rye> kklimonda, updating the bug report
<Hendrik1> hi AnxiousNut
<AnxiousNut> Hendrik1, hey XD
<Hendrik1> OK Hi evereone I've got a problem with ubuntuone I've got a folder Public that contains als my public files and it got rename with a .u1conflict anotherthing the cloud icon doesn't appear in the panel is that normal?
<nettrot> The cloud icon by default only appears when syncing is actually happening. That can be changed in System->Preferences->Ubuntu One
<nettrot> And I've never seen an enitre folder conflict before
<Hendrik1> every file in it got renamed too
<Hendrik1> (ONLY 4 FILES IN IT)
<Hendrik1> sry capslock
<nettrot> I'd suggest filing a bug, mark it private, then create a tarball of your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log directory, and attach it to the bug. Then give that bug number to honk.
<Hendrik1> hmm don't see an option for the icon
<nettrot> Hendrik1: Let me check, I know something used to be there.
<nettrot> Hendrik1: Hmm, I'm not seeing it on Maverick right now either.
<Hendrik1> ok
<nettrot> Hendrik1: As for the conflict thing, that usually results when the folder can't be cleanly synced between two systems. Like, you changed the file at the same time on two different systems, and one of the systems can't update to u1's servers cleanly.
<Hendrik1> hmm i only have one pc registered
<nettrot> Yeah, definitely a bug. File it using 'ubuntu-bug ubuntuone-client'
<Hendrik1> I already removed the folder and tried syncing before should i still post the logs?
<nettrot> Yeah, the logs should still have relevant information.
<nettrot> I'd mark the bug private before posting the logs though.
<Hendrik1> is there personal data in the logs?
<nettrot> Uh, filenames and paths, but I don't think anything more personal than that. I've just seen the u1 developers suggest marking private on those. I'm not intimately familiar with those logs.
<Hendrik1> honk Bug #602780
<ubot4> Hendrik1: Bug 602780 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/602780 is private
<Hendrik1> nettrot: right so far?
<nettrot> Hendrik1: Should be good. One of the U1 sync daemon devs should be able to do something with it now.
<Hendrik1> ok good
<AJenbo> Hi, about 3 dayes ago i sendt in a tick about having payed for 50GB but only getting 2GB, can I please have this solved now?
<AJenbo> case number 00011103, it's 5 days old and no one has replied to it
<AJenbo> No takers?
<nettrot> AJenbo: I haven't seen any of the u1 developers from Canonical active on this channel yet today.
<AJenbo> oh :/
<AJenbo> any idea how i might get there attention then?
<nettrot> As it says in the topic, just honk.
<nettrot> Otherwise, I'm not sure what more can be done, since you already have a support ticket in.
<AJenbo> yeah but 5 days waiting for an acknolegment seems a bit much :/
<AJenbo> nettrot, what do you mean by honk?
<AJenbo> oh, i was only seeing part of the topic, i get it now
<AJenbo> honk
<Chipaca> AJenbo_away: let me look
<Chipaca> AJenbo_away: ping
<AJenbo_away> Chipaca, pong
<Chipaca> AJenbo: hi
<Chipaca> AJenbo: are you still seeing the issue?
<AJenbo> did you have a look at my issue?
<AJenbo> yes it has been very presistant for the last 5 days
<AJenbo> account page sayes "Your Ubuntu One plan 50 GB"
<AJenbo> Dashboard sayes "You are currently using 2.0 GB of your 2.0 GB"
<Chipaca> jdobrien: ping
<Chipaca> AJenbo: I'm seeing that. I'll fix it or have somebody fix it before EOD. Sorry it's taken us so long to get back to you.
<AJenbo> ok grate
<AJenbo> any news on the mearge function for contacts, or syncing contacts?
<Chipaca> beuno: that one's for you
<AJenbo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/599989
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 599989 in ubuntuone-servers "Merge contacts is broken in the web ui (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [High,Triaged]
<AJenbo> i was told it would be fixed during the weekend, and i really need it as long as there are issues with the android sync
<AJenbo> nice bot :)
<Kaptain> I am in the same position with a 50 GB subscription
<AJenbo> Chipaca, ^
<Kaptain> quota registers 2 GB but payed for 50 GB
<Chipaca> the cronjob that updates the database when those payments come through is broken, a horde of people are working on it right now :)
<Kaptain> filed bug report Bug #602580
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 602580 in ubuntuone-client "Incorrect quota being enforced (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602580
<Kaptain> ok
<Kaptain> I also use gnucash and find that the main file (it creates timestamped backups) sometimes is tagged with u1conflict
<Kaptain> anybody else experiencing that?
<duanedesign> Kaptain: i have heard of this before
<Kaptain> is there a bug filed for it?
<duanedesign> let me see if i can find a bug report
<AJenbo> Yeah i get a few random conflicts here an there, but it's mostly when i am impatient and start doing changes from multiple machines and the web interface befor it syncs
<Kaptain> duanedesign: I searched for a bug specific to gnucash but there was nothing that stood out
<duanedesign> Kaptain: i am only finding it in comments of another bug
<duanedesign> example: bug 475079
<Kaptain> I will keep an eye on it but it may be due to how it performs  back up of the current file
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 475079 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon causes 100% cpu usage shortly after starting up (dup-of: 407762)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/475079
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 407762 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon maxes out system resources when trying to hash a file with root permissions (affects: 24) (dups: 2) (heat: 63)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407762
<duanedesign> it would be the firsst one^^
<Kaptain> great... I think I will file a bug when they fix my quota issue, otherwise I will cut the losses and pay for another service
<jdobrien> Chipaca, pong
<duanedesign> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/583322
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 583322 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu One renamed critical files for some reason to .conflict (affects: 1) (heat: 67)" [Low,New]
<duanedesign> Kaptain the file above is for the gnucash issue
<duanedesign> d'ohh
<duffydack> who was I speaking to the other night about nautilus elementary crashing with u1?
<duffydack> think it was you duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello duffydack
<duffydack> hi
<duanedesign> duffydack: how goes it?
<duffydack> the publishing via nautilus elementary according to them is an U1 bug , I dunno but anyway here is the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus-elementary/+bug/602482
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 602482 in nautilus-elementary "Nautilus crash when publishing file to UbuntuOne (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
 * duanedesign looking
<duffydack> I think i`ll just revert to old ugly bones nautilus for now.. I dont see a fix anytime soon.
<nettrot> There, I linked to to u1client as well
<duanedesign> thanks nettrot
<nettrot> duanedesign: It's that 'Also affects project' link on the bug page, if you want to know how to do that in the future.
<duffydack> Would you believe it, it didnt crash when I just did a publish..
<duffydack> every other time it has
<duanedesign> duffydack: i also attached the pastebin from the log grep we did last night
<duanedesign> to the bug report
#ubuntuone 2010-07-08
<sadiel> hey there! I'm trying to sync a folder in my home folder with ubuntuone. I have already opened an account, and according to the this tutorial [https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/] Y should see some "add this computer" button in my ubuntuone home page at my browser. But there is  no such button, and my computer is not listed in the devices synched with my account! Could I get some hits on how to get this going?
<duanedesign> sadiel: hello
<duanedesign> sadiel: that is a bug that has been affecting some  users. Fortunately the work around is easy
<duanedesign> follow the three steps here and you should be good to go:
<duanedesign> sadiel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#How%20do%20I%20add%20my%20computer?
<sadiel> thanks duanedesing, I'll try that!
<duanedesign> sadiel: let me know if you have any trouble
<sadiel> Hey, that worked alright, duanedesign! Thanks a lot!
<jdobrien> duanedesign, thank you for all the bug triaging. if a user complains about their quota being wrong, feel free to assign the bug to me. I can fix it
<duanedesign> sure thing jdobrien  thanks
<duanedesign> jdobrien: i'll keep an eye out on the forums as well. As Forum Staff I try and keep an eye on the Ubuntu One section of the Forums
<jdobrien> duanedesign, thank you
<Chipaca> jdobrien: user ajenbo's quota is still wrong
<Chipaca> and with that, I say good night
<Zeu5> hi i have a Pcitures folder in home folder. used to be sync, now no matter how many times i tried it just wont sync even when i did right click > sync with ubuntu one
<duanedesign> Zeu5: hello
<Zeu5> duanedesign: hello?
<duanedesign> Zeu5: can you run the command:   u1sdtool --list-folders
<Zeu5> hangon
<duanedesign> and see if your folder is listed
<Zeu5> yes it is lsited
<Zeu5> duanedesign: but the folder does not display the tick sign
<duanedesign> Zeu5: and the contents are not syncing to the cloud
<duanedesign> Zeu5: can you run the command:   u1sdtool -s
<Zeu5> duanedesign: yup u are right they are not syncing
<Zeu5> hang on
<Zeu5> queue is idle
<Zeu5> duanedesign: queue is idle
<duanedesign> is_connected and is_online = true
<Zeu5> duanedesign: yes
<duanedesign> and connection: With User With Network
<Zeu5> is_error = false
<Zeu5> duanedesign: yes
<duanedesign> hmm. ok
<Zeu5> duanedesign: connection with user with network des: processign queues connected:true error: false online :true queses: idle
<duanedesign> can you try:     u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<Zeu5> duanedesign: hang on
<Zeu5> duanedesign: i think the result is 0
<duanedesign> ok
<Zeu5> duanedesign:  or the letter o
<Zeu5> duanedesign:  shd be zero
<duanedesign> lets restart the syncdaemon. run command:  u1sdtool-d ;u1sdtool -q ; u1sdtool -c
<Zeu5> duanedesign: complete
<duanedesign> ok
<Zeu5> duanedesign: same thing as before
<duanedesign> well give it a minute to do its local rescan and connect
<duanedesign> can you look in ~/.cache/.ubuntuone/
<Zeu5> duanedesign: i have opened up the ubuntu one preferences and looking at it .. it quickly disconnected and reconnected and in progress and quickly says competle
<Zeu5> duanedesign: ok
<Zeu5> duanedesign: there is a log and partials folder
<Zeu5> duanedesign: wat to do next?
<duanedesign> syncdaemon-exception.log
<Zeu5> duanedesign: okie and?
<duanedesign> is it empty?
<Zeu5> yes
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> try:   u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<duanedesign> still 0
<duanedesign> also check: u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<Zeu5> duanedesign: both 0
<duanedesign> ok now look at  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<duanedesign> and paste the contents at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<duanedesign> post the address when done and Ill take a look
<Zeu5> duanedesign: http://paste.ubuntu.com/460511
<duanedesign> Zeu5: one other thing to ttry while i look at that. run the command:  touch ~/Pictures
<duanedesign> or whatever the folder is
<Zeu5> okie i touched it
<Zeu5> wat do i expect to see?
<duanedesign> ideally we would see  u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<duanedesign> not be 0
<duanedesign> and  u1sdtool -s  will not be IDLE
<Zeu5> after i run touch and immediately followed by wc -l i still get 0
<Zeu5> duanedesign: and -s gives me idle
<duanedesign> Zeu5: at https://one.ubuntu.com/files/    do you see the Pictures folder?
<Zeu5> yes i do
<Zeu5> duanedesign: this situation only happens for my PC. on my laptop my pictures sync perfectly
<Zeu5> duanedesign: previously my PC was fine with this as well, until recently
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --info=/home/kei/Pictures
<duanedesign> could you please run that
<duanedesign> should look like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/460516/
<Zeu5> duanedesign: nope i got some keyerror message
<Zeu5> duanedesign: do u wan me to paste it for you?
<duanedesign> Zeu5: ok i think we are getting somewhere
<duanedesign> Zeu5:  could you please
<Zeu5> duanedesign: http://paste.ubuntu.com/460517
<duanedesign> i saw this a couple of days ago. Let me grep some logs real quick
<Zeu5> duanedesign: u are right because on my laptop i get the correct message as you described in 460516
<Zeu5> duanedesign: alllo? are u still there?
<duanedesign> yes
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> i know this was mentioned the other day
<duanedesign> i am looking for it in the logs.
<Zeu5> duanedesign: oh thank you very much. i tot you had been disconnected
<duanedesign> Zeu5: ok getting close
<duanedesign> i found the log :)
<Zeu5> duanedesign: :)
<Zeu5> duanedesign: tat is awesome. if u can give me the link i will bookmark it incase the same situation occurs again
<duanedesign> seems that the UDF root node info ins't in syncdaemon metadata
<duanedesign> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/05/19/%23ubuntuone.html
<duanedesign> Elvis is the user with the same issue as you
<Zeu5> duanedesign: i have no idea wat you are talking about :D so how do i fix this UDF root thing?
<duanedesign> Zeu5: was the pictures folder already present
<duanedesign> or did U1 create it
<Zeu5> duanedesign: i believe it was already created
<duanedesign> Zeu5: can you run
<duanedesign> python -c "import cPickle; print cPickle.load(open('/home/elvis/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/vm/udfs/8/b/8/8b8c9fc3-dde8-4a1f-808c-1877effe9097', 'r'))"
<duanedesign> nonon
<duanedesign> sorry
<duanedesign> python -c "import cPickle; print cPickle.load(open('/home/kei/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/vm/udfs/8/b/8/8b8c9fc3-dde8-4a1f-808c-1877effe9097', 'r'))"
<Zeu5> duanedesign: okie so now wat?
<duanedesign> ok now the commadn
<duanedesign> rm ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/vm/udfs/8/b/8/8b8c9fc3-dde8-4a1f-808c-1877effe9097
<Zeu5> duanedesign: i ve put it in my terminal so i see some instructions. i paste it for you hang on
<Zeu5> duanedesign: http://paste.ubuntu.com/460531
<duanedesign> Zeu5: run u1sdtool -q
<Zeu5> duanedesign: do u wan me to run the rm first or just go straight to u1sdtool -q?
<Zeu5> duanedesign: i ve only runned the python instruction so far
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> so first u1sdtool -q
<duanedesign> then
<duanedesign> rm ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/vm/udfs/8/b/8/8b8c9fc3-dde8-4a1f-808c-1877effe9097
<Zeu5> okie the u1 syncdaemon stopped
<duanedesign> then the rm command ^^
<Zeu5> duanedesign: okie the rm is done
<duanedesign> ok now
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --start; u1sdtool -c
<Zeu5> duanedesign: http://paste.ubuntu.com/460533
<duanedesign> looks ok so far
<duanedesign> lets start the syncdaemon and see what we get
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --start; u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> itll take a minute or so to connect
<Zeu5> duanedesign: hey i think its working!!
<duanedesign> it has to scan the local disk first to check for changes
<Zeu5> duanedesign: i have no idea how u did this
<duanedesign> Zeu5: its a fairly new and not common bug
<duanedesign> :P
<Zeu5> duanedesign: and i ve no time to learn. can i just use these same instructions the enxt time this occurred?
<duanedesign> yes the hint was the info command
<Zeu5> duanedesign: i supposed this 8/b/8/8b8c9fc3-dde8-4a1f-808c-1877effe9097 canot be reused?
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --info=/home/kei/Pictures
<Zeu5> duanedesign:  inc ase it happened to another folder?
<Zeu5> okie i am lookin at the info
<duanedesign> ok that nimber comes from
<duanedesign> http://paste.ubuntu.com/460511/
<duanedesign> line 241
<duanedesign> of your log
<duanedesign> you can also get that number with
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --list-folders
<duanedesign> the format is  a/b/c/abc...
<duanedesign> 8/b/8/8b8
<duanedesign> does that make sense
<Zeu5> ah i see.
<duanedesign> it shouldnt happen again but just in case keep the link
<duanedesign> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/05/19/%23ubuntuone.html
<duanedesign> iths the convo between Elvis, joshua hoover, and veterok
<Zeu5> okie thanks
<duanedesign> Zeu5: and you can always get help here. During the day there are lots of devs on.
<Zeu5> duanedesign: i am on +8 UTC
<duanedesign> well 'day' in US/Europe
<duanedesign> :)
<Zeu5> duanedesign: so you guys are 12 hours behind?
<Zeu5> ur time zone is -8?
<duanedesign> I am -5
<duanedesign> my client is always on so you can leave me a message too
<Zeu5> hey thanks duanedesign , so what time is best to come here?
<Zeu5> u can give me the -5 version of the timing
<duanedesign> 13:00 - 20:00 utc
<duanedesign> actually rye shows up in about an hour or two
<Zeu5> duanedesign: oh i see. so for me it means around 9pm onwards
<duanedesign> yeah its 8:00 utc
<Zeu5> 13 + 8 = 21 hence 9pm - 4am here in +8
<duanedesign> like i said rye and a few others get here probably 7pm your time
<Zeu5> duanedesign: so its like 3 am for you there.. sorry.. i kept u up
<duanedesign> no i keep odd hours :)
<duanedesign> you can use u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l  and u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<duanedesign> to gauge progresss
<duanedesign> the numbers will get smaller. It will do metadata first, then content
<duanedesign> if you take off the | wc -l it will show a verbose output of the files/data it is syncing
<Zeu5> thanks
<duanedesign> np
<Zeu5> duanedesign:  i gtg. bye
<duanedesign> cya Zeu5
<rye> duanedesign, morning, i've been testing uploads with rate-limiting, so far setting up 10 Kbyte/s gives 10-16 kbyte upload, so for upload it looks fine
<duanedesign> morning sir
<duanedesign> rye: had a user this morning with the UDF that showed up in --list-folder, but --info=directory returned a key error.
<duanedesign> rye: removing the offending metadata fixed it.
<rye> hm
<duanedesign> the user synced three folders. 2 of the 3 synced fine. All 3 showed up onder --list-folders
<duanedesign> under*
<duanedesign> but a u1sdtool --info=<path> returned  http://paste.ubuntu.com/460517/
<duanedesign> veterok and josh helped a user with this issue back in May
<duanedesign> rm ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/vm/udfs/d/b/1/db1c87e3-d0cc-4376-8c12-48bb916cffca   fixed it.
<duanedesign> rye: what are you using to measure upload/download speed?
<rye> duanedesign, iptraf on a vm which has nothing else to upload/download
<rye> duanedesign, download rate limiting works as well, hmm
<NickL> honk
<jdobrien> NickL, what's up?
<NickL> hi, hope someone can help. Over the past couple of weeks when I've gone to purchase something from the u1 music store, I fill my basket, then click checkout, and it says "Connecting you to the Ubuntu One Music Store..." but just hangs there. Is that a known issue?
<jdobrien> NickL, not that I know of
<jdobrien> joshuahoover, ^^
<joshuahoover> NickL: no, this is not a known issue
<joshuahoover> NickL: do you have ubuntu one setup on your computer already?
<NickL> joshuahoover: yes
<joshuahoover> NickL: can you open a terminal session and run: u1sdtool --status
<joshuahoover> NickL: and let me know what it reports
<NickL> joshuahoover: State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<NickL>     connection: With User With Network
<NickL>     description: processing queues
<NickL>     is_connected: True
<NickL>     is_error: False
<NickL>     is_online: True
<NickL>     queues: IDLE
<joshuahoover> NickL: ok, that looks fine
<joshuahoover> NickL: if you quit rhythmbox and then start it back up, do you continue to get this problem?
<NickL> joshuahoover: I'll try again. It's happened a few times in the past few days, but my computer may have just been suspended at night. 2 minutes.
<NickL> joshuahoover: looks to be okay now.
<NickL> thanks.
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: hello
<joshuahoover> NickL: yeah, that is a known issue, where if rhythmbox or banshee is open for a while, the store will have problems making that connection, i forgot about that one, i mis spoke before
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: hello
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: had someone in here early this morning with an issue that you and  veterok came across in May.
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: what was that?
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: it was the UDF not syncing. It was showing up with --list-folders but when you did --info=<path> you got a key error
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: rm ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/vm/udfs/8/b/8/8b8c9fc3-dde8-4a1f-808c-1877effe9097 fixed it.
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: just wanted to mention it, just in case. Here are the logs from the original troubleshooting you and veterok did. the user is Elvis. http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/05/19/%23ubuntuone.html
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: ok, i reviewed that chat log...i remember that now...i don't believe we (really verterok) ever found out what may be the root cause on this...he's out the rest of this week...i'm making a note to follow up on it since it's happen again
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: here was the users original pastebin of syncdaemon.log  http://paste.ubuntu.com/460511/  and the error from u1sdtool --info=<path> http://paste.ubuntu.com/460517/
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: thanks!
#ubuntuone 2010-07-09
<AnxiousNut> how do i add a new computer to my account i cant find any "add this pc" buttons on the site!
<AnxiousNut> how do i get to this step https://media.one.ubuntu.com/media/2892/img/install/u1_add_computer.png?
<duanedesign> hello AnxiousNut
<AnxiousNut> hello there
<duanedesign> AnxiousNut: that is a bug that some are experiencing. Fortunately the workaround is easy
<duanedesign> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#How%20do%20I%20add%20my%20computer?
<duanedesign> follow the three steps in the link
<duanedesign> after you run the command in step3 a browser should open and prompt you to add your computer
<duanedesign> with the button :)
<AnxiousNut> finally! for a moment i thought cant see well seeing that i couldnt find the button! BUT thanks a lot duanedesign! you're the best, without your help i would never be able to do it!
<duanedesign> np
<duanedesign> happy syncing
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> what kind of bugs should be assigned to the ubuntuone-ops+ team?
<duanedesign> i have noticed that I usually assign -desktop+ or -foundations+
<beuno> duanedesign, -foundations and -ops have merged
<beuno> -foundations is now just the syncdaemon client
<beuno> and it's counterparts on the server
<duanedesign> beuno: thank you
<duanedesign> rye: honk
<rye> duanedesign, pong
<duanedesign> i have a bug report where a user lost some Tomboy notes
<rye> duanedesign, bug #
<rye> rodrigo_, ^
<rodrigo_> duanedesign, yeah, bug #?
<duanedesign> bug 598617
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 598617 in ubuntuone-client "Bad Syncronization (affects: 1) (heat: 90)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598617
<Tyriel> Anyone around?
<Tyriel> I can't access my Ubuntu One Account, my contacts are saved there and I cannot sync to my Evolution Client, neither access it through internet. why?
<Tyriel> Since I setup the 10.04 TLC it doesn't work
<beuno> Tyriel, couchdb replication has been disabled for a few weeks now due to performance issues
<beuno> rye, have a bug number for that?
<Tyriel> jesus :(
<Tyriel> 2 months already :(
<rye> bug #585530
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 585530 in ubuntuone-servers "Desktopcouch Replication is disabled - evolution contacts and bookmarks are not syncing (affects: 59) (dups: 5) (heat: 361)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585530
<rye> :-( grrrr
<rye> Tyriel, you say you cannot access them via the internet, i.e. the web site?
<Tyriel> yes
<Tyriel> it shows this error
<Tyriel> Invalid OpenID transaction
<rye> o_O
<rye> Tyriel, is there anything else printed on the web page and what is the URL that this page is on?
<Tyriel> one second actually it showed here to me to re-enter a new password
<Tyriel> now I am on this Ubuntu Single Sign on and it doesn't get out of there... can't go further
<rye> Tyriel, ok, can you try going to https://one.ubuntu.com again ?
<Tyriel> let's see
<Tyriel> finally worked ;)
<Tyriel> any eta of when it will work on the evolution?
<mr_chris> So I just purchased an album from the music store. The songs show transferred on the Ubuntu one website. I see the files showing up in the command line. Rhythmbox still shows everything as "Transferring to you Ubuntu One storage".
<duanedesign> hello mr_chris
<mr_chris> For me, I don't mind so long as I get the music. However, I give Ubuntu to a lot of people with little computer experience and encourage them to support Canonical by using the music store. This will really confuse them.
<mr_chris> duanedesign: hello there
<duanedesign> mr_chris: do you see the songs at https://one.ubuntu.com/files
<mr_chris> duanedesign: Yes. I also see them showing up in ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One/. Rhythmbox is just showing the status incorrectly.
<duanedesign> in the Purchased Music folder
<mr_chris> duanedesign: yes
<duanedesign> ahh ok
<mr_chris> I should also mention that you still have to manually refresh the My Downloads page to see the status change from "syncing" to "Transferring"
<duanedesign> mr_chris: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<mr_chris> duanedesign: Songs are all downloaded now. Rhythmbox status still claims "Transferring to your Ubuntu one storage"
<rye> mr_chris, is the status stays the same after you restart rhythmbox?
<mr_chris> rhy: It does
<mr_chris> rye: It does
<mr_chris> rye: Hello there. Thanks for the help again.
<rye> mr_chris, ok, rodrigo_just told me that the default state for rhythmbox is to show "Transferring to your storage" and then it updates the string to show the real state, could you please try quitting the rhythmbox and starting it from the terminal
<rye> mr_chris, then copy/paste the output from the terminal to http://paste.ubuntu.com and give the URL of the paste, maybe there's something that was not caught during the testing
<mr_chris> rye: Made your own pasting service I see. Nice. http://paste.ubuntu.com/461180/
#ubuntuone 2010-07-10
<kost-bebix> Hi everyone! Please help me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/591744
<kost-bebix> I can't figure out what's wrong.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 591744 in ubuntuone-client "TypeError: __init__() got an unexpected keyword argument 'delay' (affects: 1) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,New]
<kost-bebix> How do I clear ubuntu one log?
<kost-bebix> found the problem))
<kost-bebix> logging is too new
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> Ubuntu User Days session using Ubuntu One starting in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: hi!
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: i totally forgot.. when is/was the UDW ?
<mkarnicki> this week?!
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: ubuntu user day is today and tom.  ubuntu developer week starts Monday
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: fewww ^ ^`
<mkarnicki> thanks duanedesign
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: haha :D we've got Ubuntu One session right now, what a luck
<abhi_nav> hello
<abhi_nav> hey I cant login to ubuntu one. this is the error firefox gives: http://imagebin.org/104774
<abhi_nav> any help?
<duanedesign> hello
<duanedesign> looks like noscript is blocking the authentification
<duanedesign> abhi_nav: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/957
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, i have allwed ubuntu.com in noscript
<funigtor_fr> Who speak french?
<abhi_nav> !fr
<ubot4> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<duanedesign> hello
<duanedesign> abhi_nav: have you tried to create a new SYSTEM ABE rule in NoScript. Or you can turn off NoScript and turn it back on after you authenticate.
<abhi_nav> QUESTION: as explained on this page: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/957 if enable no script to allow lan access to ubuntu one how much it is secured considering any other third party getting lan access to my pc?
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, ^^
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, ok so I enabled it and it is working it now . thnks
<duanedesign> abhi_nav: abhi_nav only allows GET requests from one.ubuntu.com to local private IP, instead of allowing all kinds of requests
<duanedesign> abhi_nav: you got it, good. \o/
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, after reading it  carefully i got it!!! :D
<gmorales_> Hi, can somebody help me - I can't get ubuntu one contacts into evolution.
<gmorales> hi - can someone advice - I can't see my contacts stored in ubuntu one into evolution
<gmorales> after looking on google, Ubuntu one help and Faq, it seems that couchdb is not working properly on my side.
<duanedesign> hello
<duanedesign> gmorales:
<duanedesign> can you put this address in your browser, replace USERNAME, and see if the COuchDB interface shows up.
<duanedesign> file:///home/YOURUSERNAME/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<gmorales> duane - yep, this work, but it shows 0 contacts
<gmorales> this is where I am stuck
<duanedesign> gmorales: ok, couch replication is currently turned off. So contacts from another computer wont be synced to your computer
<duanedesign> last i heard they were trying to turn it back on but had to do it a little at a time so they did not overwhelm the service
<gmorales> Duane, do you mean there is nothing I have to do to make it work?
<gmorales> kind of /replicator and remote database: http://...
<duanedesign> gmorales: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Contacts
<duanedesign> that guide will get all your local contacts into Ubuntu onE
<gmorales> I did all that already.
<gmorales> contacts are in ubuntu one (373) - but nothing appear in couch (file:///home/YOURUSERNAME/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html)
<duanedesign> gmorales: so you see them in the CouchDB browser interface?
<duanedesign> err
<duanedesign> you dont see them in couch
<duanedesign> gmorales: you can see them online but not on your computer?
<gmorales> no :-) I see my contacts in the ubuntu one interface online. When I go to couch.html, the list of items ie. contacts, management, etc... shows no contact
<gmorales> I mean 0 contact
<gmorales> shouldn't it indicate 373 in front of contacts? for 373 contacts
<duanedesign> ok. right now nothing is going to move between the server and your computer  (as far as contacts)
<duanedesign> until they turn contact syncing back on
<gmorales> aaaaaaaahhhh I get it.
<duanedesign> once the sync happens you will have the contacts locally
<gmorales> sorry, it's difficult to explain simple things. Thank you very much for helping me, otherwise, I could spend some more hours trying to get it working :-)
<duanedesign> the same for bookmarks :(
<duanedesign> gmorales: it ok i enjoy helping users
<duanedesign> gmorales: dont hesitate to come by and ask any questions you have
<duanedesign> the whole U1 dev team is here on weekdays between 12:00-20:00utc
<gmorales> Great Any idea where I should look to be informed on this update?
<duanedesign> do you have a link to the /status page
<duanedesign> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<gmorales> excellent!
<duanedesign> and you can  ask in here of course :P
<duanedesign> i mean :)
<gmorales> these big cross look to me like a big light after messing around so long.
<gmorales> Thank you again
<duanedesign> heh
<duanedesign> no problem, anytime
<abhi_nav> i compted the procedure to syn my nokia 2700 classsic phone. but i can sync it it give error that data transer not possible. check data connection
<abhi_nav> hey
<abhi_nav> anyone help?
<abhi_nav> !ping
<ubot4> pong
<abhi_nav> hello
<abhi_nav> firefrox hangs after installd adon for firefox bookmars sync
<abhi_nav> :(
<duanedesign> hello abhi_nav
<abhi_nav> hi duanedesign
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, can you help me syncing mobile to u1?
<duanedesign> abhi_nav: currently contact and bookmark sync are off
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, yah that bookmark issue is sovled ff working
<duanedesign> ahh
<abhi_nav> ??
<duanedesign> what is your question aobout mobile sync
<duanedesign> mobile sync should work though abhi_nav
<duanedesign> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status  <--you can get the latest about the services here.
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, i done all settings but when go to sync it says "Data transer not possible. check data connection."
<duanedesign> beuno: ping
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, any idea?
<duanedesign> similar bug here, but nothing useful on  it. bug 572071
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 572071 in ubuntuone-client "Nokia 1680 / 1681, "data transfer not possible. Check data connection" (affects: 1) (heat: 11)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572071
<duanedesign> abhi_nav: i am trying to see if i can find out something for you
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, ok.
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, mine is Nokia 2700 classic series
<beuno> duanedesign, hi
<beuno> abhi_nav, do you hve an internet connection set up on your phone?
<abhi_nav> beuno, yes.
<beuno> hm
<beuno> the servers seem up and responding
<beuno> abhi_nav, I need to run now
<beuno> but if you add your mobile username to that bug
<beuno> I'll take a look at the server logs later on
<abhi_nav> beuno, ok
<duanedesign> abhi_nav: yes i do not know alot about troubleshooting the phone sync. [b]euno is definetly the one you want to help you. Leave a comment on that bug with any info you think is useful and not already provided, along with your mobile username as [b]euno
<duanedesign> said :)
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, sure
<duanedesign> it was nice of him to pop in though. Today is their day off. Mon-Fri all the developers are heree. On the weekend you only get volunteer community support :)
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, its ok. i wll try later. :)
<abhi_nav> beuno, when you will be free?
<mkarnicki> I don't like weekends, when Aquarius and Verterok are hardly seen here ;)
<abhi_nav> mkarnicki, who are Aquarius and Verterok?
<mkarnicki> abhi_nav: designer of U1 and protocol developer. both of them are developers, which I need quite often ;)
<mkarnicki> /s/which/who
<abhi_nav> mkarnicki, hmm :)
<duffydack> To save me the trouble of reinstalling the addon and setting up firefox again (im using chrome) does bookmark backups work yet?
<johnM_> hi
<johnM_> does anyone know how long will the Notes be down ?
<johnM_> ?
<jdstrand> hey
<jdstrand> I tried using the ubuntu one music store several times today, and it intermittently works
<jdstrand> sometimes it got stuck in the 'Connecting to UbuntuOne' state, other times it worked fine
<jdstrand> I am behind a transparent proxy. could this be the issue?
<duanedesign> duffydack: i am fairly certain bookmark sync is still down.
<duanedesign> hello jdstrand
<duffydack> duanedesign, back to chrome sync :(
<duffydack> its near instantaneuous sync is how see U1`s feature to work, when it does..
<jdstrand> actually, I am only behind a proxy for port 80, not 443
<duanedesign> jdstrand: did you get the error after trying to 'checkout'?
<jdstrand> duanedesign: yes
<duanedesign> ok
<jdstrand> duanedesign: what happened was that I added a bunch of songs, bought them, and it synced fine
<jdstrand> duanedesign: went back a 2nd time, added songs, clicked checkout and then it hung on Connecting...
<jdstrand> this is 10.04 LTS with rhythmbox
<duanedesign> can you run this command in a Terminal:  u1sdtool -s
<jdstrand> on another computer with a different account, I tried to buy songs, clicked checkout and it told me I needed to add the computer, so I did, and then rhythmbox was stuck in the Connecting... stage
<jdstrand> duanedesign: well, it's too late for that, I got it to connect again eventually
<jdstrand> duanedesign: I was mostly wondering if transparently proxying port 80 (and not 443) would be an issue
<jdstrand> and cause intermittent connection problems to the store
<duanedesign> i know proxys can cause issues. I am not sure if transparent proxies are more or less vulnerable to these issues
<jdstrand> reading the FAQ and bug reports, it suggests (to me) the proxy is only a problem with getting the files from ubuntu one to my computer
<jdstrand> and I don't seem to have any problems syncing the files
<jdstrand> it was just the 'Connecting to UbuntuOne...' message in rhythmbox after clicking checkout that was an issue
<jdstrand> and that was only a problem half the time
<duanedesign> then i would say the transparent proxy is not an issue.
<jdstrand> it was kinda a bummer cause I was showing my wife how cool it was... then it wasn't so cool for a bit
<jdstrand> oh well
<duanedesign> jdstrand: if that happens again the best steps to ake are
<duanedesign> quit rhythmbox and run this command:  u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> then start rhythmbox again
<duanedesign> I am looking to see if there is a bug report pertaining to this
<jdstrand> I'm assuming '-q' and '-c' are 'Disconnect' and 'Connect' in the Me Menu/Ubuntu One gui interface
<duanedesign> you are correct
<jdstrand> duanedesign: so then I will have lost the contents of my basket, no?
<duanedesign> jdstrand: let me see
<duanedesign> there are free mp3s you can download
<duanedesign>  i use them to test the service
<jdstrand> ah, that would be good. forking over $ to test a bug is less than ideal :P
<duanedesign> http://www.7digital.com/free-mp3-downloads
<duanedesign> in case you  are interestes
<jdstrand> thanks
<duanedesign> they are regular artist that put a free track on their song
<duanedesign> album*
<jdstrand> I've jotted down the info you gave. I appreciate your help
<duanedesign> jdstrand: the whole dev team is here weekdays
<duanedesign> between 12-20:00utc
<jdstrand> k
<duanedesign> and they are very helpful
<jdstrand> I know a few of them, but since it just happened, I thought I'd ask
<jdstrand> I'll bring it up on monday
<MGD> If anyone can help... I am receiving an error in Rhythmbox that "Unable to activate plugin Ubuntu One Music Store"  but cannot figure it out. I tried reinstalling and nothing.
<logdog> HI PEOPLE
<logdog> CAN i GET HELP?
<logdog> HON K
<logdog> HONK
<logdog> pls help me
<logdog> please
#ubuntuone 2010-07-11
<duanedesign> logdog hello
<duanedesign> oop, that was an hour ago :P
<ottermaton> From what I've been able to tell One doesn't seem to work with linked files. Is that correct?
<duanedesign> ottermaton: hello
<ottermaton> duanedesign, hi
<duanedesign> ottermaton: ubuntu one will not follow sym links. You can put the syn link where the directory was and pput the directory in the U1 folder
<duanedesign> you can choose any folder in your $Home to sync with Ubuntu One
<ottermaton> duanedesign, that's an idea. I may try that
<ottermaton> Speaking of syncing folders in ~, I've just started playing around with One and I synced a folder just to test it, now I can't unsync it
<ottermaton> That option is greyed out
<duanedesign> you can also unsync from the command line with the u1sdtool
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --list-folders
<duanedesign> will list all your UDFs (user designated folders)
<ottermaton> ah, cool. I couldn't find any reference to CLI tools. Much better
<duanedesign> to delete a folder fom the server and stop syncing it run
<duanedesign> u1ssdtool --delete-folder=FOLDER_ID
<duanedesign> to just stop syncing it
<duanedesign> u1ssdtool --unsubscribe-folder=FOLDER_ID
<ottermaton> yea. I was just looking at --help
<duanedesign> the Folder id you get from the u1sdtool --list folder command
<duanedesign> ohh :) ok
<ottermaton> damn. That's a crazy long ID
<ottermaton> duanedesign, Cool. That worked. Thanks for pointing me to the CLI tool
<duanedesign> sure thing
<duanedesign> there is another tool u1sync. But it is not recommended. it is for testing primarily
<ottermaton> Yea, I'll probably leave that one alone then.
<ottermaton> Now that I've unsyched that folder it looks like I need to delete the files out one at a time. Unless, I guess, if I synced it again the used the u1sdtool --delete-folder
<duanedesign> correct
<ottermaton> Doesn't seem like a very good way of doing things of the web interface side.
<duanedesign> yeah. That and batch upload in the web interface are on the to do list
<duanedesign> you can delete folders in your U1 folder from the web interface
<duanedesign> click the 'more' for more options
<ottermaton> I saw a delete option on files, but on folders it was only showing Share
<ottermaton> I think, may have been publish
<ottermaton> Either way, delete wasn't a choice
<ottermaton> Do you know anything more about the not following of symlinks thing? Is that a design choice or a technical obstacle? Is it on the table to be included?
<ottermaton> Seems to me that would be a nice feature to have
<duanedesign> it has been discussed. I dont think it made it on the to do list this cycle though
<duanedesign> i am not sure everyone is in agreement about how to handle them
<ottermaton> I take it that you're a part of it?
<duanedesign> i am just a community member who volunteers to help out
<ottermaton> Would you know anything about possible inclusion of Claws mail address book for U1 contacts?
<ottermaton> Or, for that matter, any way I could export it in a manner U1 would recognize it? I haven't been able to find any info on export Claws -> Evolution
<duanedesign> Claws Mail can import vCards of your contacts by using "Book/New vCard".
<duanedesign> so if can output that format...
<duanedesign> you might be in business
<ottermaton> duanedesign, The only thing I've been able to find is outputting to csv. Will U1 be able to do anything with that?
<duanedesign> yes
<ottermaton> sweet
<duanedesign> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-907289.html
<duanedesign> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=948031
<duanedesign> you can use the command in the second post to make sure all the appings are correct
<duanedesign> example: claws uses 'sur name' but evo expects 'last name'
<ottermaton> Correct if I'm wrong - it looks like I first have to get the claws address book into csv format, then have evo turn it into vcard, then U1 can deal with it.
<ottermaton> U1 can't deal directly with csv, right?
<duanedesign> You can also export to a csv file in Outlook and then use the csv2vcard utility that is shipped with Evolution
<duanedesign> replace outlook with claws :)
<ottermaton> haha. exactly
<duanedesign>  it can but all the 'headings or mappings have to be right
<duanedesign> as I understand it
<ottermaton> But, still I would have to get it to a vcard so that u1 can deal with it, right?
<duanedesign> Usage: /usr/bin/csv2vcard [infile outfile]
<duanedesign> so from a terminal:  /usr/bin/csv2vcard  clawsContacts.csv  evoContacts.vcard
<duanedesign> ottermaton: i guess so
<duanedesign> i thought it supported .csv directly in newer versions. But i cant seem to find info to confirm that
<ottermaton> Ok, I'm seeing how I could do this and write a script to cron it all automagically. One question remains: if I stick the evoContacts into ~/Ubuntu One will it just upload it as a file or will it actually add it into the Contacts?
<ottermaton> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Contacts only gives instructions on how to sync it through the Evo gui
<ottermaton> I hope I'm being clear
<duanedesign> convert the csv to vcard then import the contacts into evolution then follow the u1 tutorial
<duanedesign> in evo under contacts file > import
<ottermaton> I was trying to avoid using Evo altogether
<ottermaton> As it is it looks like I have to 3 conversions: claws to csv to vcard to evo.
<ottermaton> Looks like too much of a pain. And I still wouldn't be able to script and cron it
<duanedesign> if you want to just sync the .csv file you could put it in ~/Ubuntu One
<ottermaton> Yea, but then I might as well just put the original xml file that claws uses in there because I won't have the functionality of having it as an Contact
<duanedesign> i think my contacts synced \o/
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, mobile? or pc?
<annaimkonki> hello all!
<annaimkonki> can ubuntu one be used to share files w/other members?
<Jordan_U> Is "honk" a way of weeding out the people who don't read the topic?
<annaimkonki> LOL! honk!
<kermiac> annaimkonki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/FileSharing#Publish%20files
<annaimkonki> thanks kermiac
<kermiac> Jordan_U: "honk" is a magic word in here, a lot of the u1 devs & triagers have it setup as a highlight :)
<annaimkonki> thanks again kermiac.. will keep that in mind
<kermiac> no problem annaimkonki :)
<gmorales> hello, je viens d'installer ubuntu sur une machine, et il n'affiche qu'une ligne de commande au démarrage. Je dois écrire quelle commande pour arriver sur l'interface normale ?
<gmorales> sorry,  wrong chanel.
<Orionnebel> fghfhgf
<papertigers> is there a developer channel for ubuntuone stuff?
#ubuntuone 2011-07-04
<mandel> morning!
<fagan> morning
<wimpunk> hi, I'm just wondering, is desktopcouch synchronisation broken?  I'm getting a 503 Server Error since almost a month.
<ralsina> good morning!
<fagan>  morning ralsina your up a bit early
<ralsina> fagan: yep, need to EOD early too, so making up for it
<fagan> ahh ok
<fagan> I think I might spread my day well today and see if its better
<ralsina> fagan: ok
<Chipaca> ralsina: morning!
 * Chipaca looks around for news from DiegoSarmentero
<ralsina> morning chipaca
<ralsina> Anyone feel like giving me a dozen reviews/ ;-)
<Chipaca> ralsina: sure
<fagan> ralsina: I can if you want
<Chipaca> ralsina: where should I start?
<ralsina> Chipaca, fagan, gathering the links
<fagan> cool
 * ralsina had a kinda productive friday night
<ralsina> Chipaca: this one can probably pass with just your review: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix_804271/+merge/66595
<ralsina> fagan: this one already has a code review from eric, so it needs a test in real life: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_804352/+merge/66663
<Chipaca> ralsina: why not str_bytes = str_bytes[1:].rstrip('0.')?
<ralsina> Chipaca: because I had no idea rstrip could take arguments!
<fagan> ralsina: ill give it a poke
 * ralsina fixes accordingly
<Chipaca> ralsina: however
<ralsina> Oh, and because if it's 0.0 it's not the same
<Chipaca> ralsina: why?
<Chipaca> ralsina: also, please add a test for 102400
<ralsina> Oh, it's the same and it fails in both cases ;-)
<ralsina> Chipaca: ok, adding
<Chipaca> I *think* it won't DWYM
<Chipaca> '0.0' will be left as '0' in both cases
<Chipaca> '100.0' will be left as '1', however, which is probably not what you want
<Chipaca> also in both cases
<ralsina> "0.0".rstrip('0.') gives me ''
<Chipaca> the [1:] was important
<ralsina> ok, then it fails for 100.0 ;-)
<Chipaca> so does yours :)
<ralsina> Indeed, since they are equivalent ;-)
<Chipaca> exactly my point
<ralsina> Have to do two strips
<Chipaca> I *think* what you mean is
<Chipaca> if str_bytes[-1] == '0': str_bytes = str_bytes[:-2]
<Chipaca> i.e. that '100.0' goes to '100', but '100.3' is left alone
<Chipaca> anyway
<Chipaca> more tests, dude :)
<Chipaca> this is a bit of code that is actually *fun* to do TDD-ly
<Chipaca> in the YAGNI sense
<ralsina> haha
<ralsina> Can you believe this is nessita's code and it had NO tests! ;-)
<Chipaca> 1. test that humanize (1k) gives 1k.  1b. def humanize(number): return '1k'
<Chipaca> truly, these are desperate times
<ralsina> it's not meant to handle already humanized values
<Chipaca> your pseudocodeish parser sucks
<Chipaca> but it's probably not tdd so whatever
<Chipaca> (including the hand gesture aquarius showed me for that)
<ralsina> oh, got it
<ralsina> grmbl, tests don't run on windows for u1cp
<ralsina> Chipaca: ok, this branch is going to be updated in 5' or so, after I start the natty VM
<Chipaca> ralsina: ok. sorry to piss on your parade
<ralsina> Chipaca: nah, I treated that as a throwaway, got what I deserved
<Chipaca> more reviews!
 * Chipaca has tasted blood
<ralsina> Chipaca: then you can try bugs #804569 and #804562 which, together, make the TOS page look pretty ;-)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 804569 in ubuntu-sso-client "Cleanup TOS page in the Qt UI (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804569
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 804562 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "The TOS page is not up to spec (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804562
<ralsina> And by "try bugs" I mean try the attached and proposed branches to fix them
 * fagan break for a little bit
<ralsina> mandel: I gave you a needs_fixing because of a typo in fix-803984
<mandel> ralsina: ok, will look in a second, fighting right now with a diff bug..
<ralsina> Chipaca: humanize 2.0 ready for your perusal. Now with floating point division!
<Chipaca> ralsina: afraid i'm off to meetings, now
<Chipaca> oh ok just a quick peek
<ralsina> Chipaca: ok, have fun ;-)
<jo-erlend> any news about the couch service?
 * ralsina is doing DDT: Debug Driven Testing
<ralsina> it's about as good as it souds
<fagan> ralsina: welcome to the devel practice that I do
<fagan> :D
<Chipaca> ralsina: you realize test_trailing_zero didn't actually test_trailing_zero ?
<Chipaca> ralsina: because you used 12400 instead of 102400
 * fagan now hates how he was thought to approach development 
<ralsina> Chipaca: yes it does.. The extra 0 in 102400 is not trailing :-)
 * ralsina adds test_mistrerious_nmber_from_chipaca
<Chipaca> ralsina: but you %.1f !
<Chipaca> ralsina: there'd never be a trailing zero there!
<ralsina> My point exactly
<ralsina> That's why I don't [1:] the strips
<ralsina> "zeros at the end"? naming is *hard*
<ralsina> test_12400 :-)
<ralsina> 102400 gives "100 KiB" so it works
<mandel> ralsina: typo fixed
<mandel> Chipaca: can you review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-803984/+merge/66758
<mandel> Chipaca, ralsina: can I get reviews for: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-805372/+merge/66771
<ralsina> mandel: queuing!
<mandel> cool
<Chipaca> mandel: what encoding is 's' in?
<Chipaca> mandel: in the latter branch i mean
<Chipaca> mandel: in the former branch, have you run that code? self.mocke.replace is probably a typo
<mandel> Chipaca: did run it, I did not catch the typo.. scary
<mandel> Chipaca: ecoding was ascii
<Chipaca> mandel: ascii is already utf8, so why the ascii -> unicode -> utf8 thing?
<Chipaca> mandel: something awry there
<Chipaca> big whopping red flags going off
<mandel> Chipaca: I was getting some error regarding the path from a song I have… and this comes from the filesystem… maybe is mbcs or waht ever that thing is, I'm going to look closer
<Chipaca> mandel: I'd bet it's mbcs, yes, and not just ascii
<Chipaca> mandel: unicode(s) is almost always wrong
<mandel> I'm preaty sur I dont understand this correctly… I hate encodings…
<Chipaca> mandel: you want it to be, always, unicode(s, "expected encoding", "what to do if it's not")
<Chipaca> e.g. unicode(s, "mbcs", "error")
<mandel> ok, will see if that does the expected thing
<Chipaca> mandel: note that's also true for the unicode() call in 'simple()'
<mandel> Chipaca: yes, I already thugh about simple
<Chipaca> you thugh a lot.
<mandel> hahah
<mandel> typo :P
 * mandel walks dog + lunch
<Chipaca> DiegoSarmentero: and hello over here. Got a branch for us?
 * Chipaca is trying hard not to salivate
<DiegoSarmentero> Chipaca, jeje yes, I've my vm with me... now I'm going to try to submit the code
<Chipaca> DiegoSarmentero: awesome.
<DiegoSarmentero> there are only very few things missing, do you want me to tell you now, or later in the scrum?
<DiegoSarmentero> Chipaca, ^
<Chipaca> DiegoSarmentero: i'm sure we'll find a lot of things needing more work ... :)
<Chipaca> DiegoSarmentero: this is the first time we'll be seeing it getting closer, though
<DiegoSarmentero> Chipaca, yeah, pretty sure, the eye of a designer probably will find some details, but I really try to make look exact as the psd
<Chipaca> ok. I'm going to go have lunch, so I don't drive you crazy with "can i see it now? and now? and now?"
<DiegoSarmentero> Chipaca, jeje oka, i will start working on submit the branch now
<ralsina> launchpad is sloooooooow to scan branches today
<ralsina> mandel: quick review for almost-trivial branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_805405/+merge/66784 ?
<jo-erlend> Is there somewhere I can read about progress? I'm really anxious to know about the couchdb sync service because that's a major part of an application I'm writing.
<fagan> ralsina: I got some things to pass on from my college, for reviews and all that jazz for the internship ill forward them to you.
<ralsina> fagan: cool, go ahead
<ralsina> fagan, mandel alecu, DiegoSarmentero, standup in 9'
<fagan> ralsina: nothing too taxing anyway and its not due till the end so its all good
<ralsina> dobey and thisfred are on natl holiday
<fagan> oh 4th of july I forgot about that one
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, ok
<fagan> ralsina: I have an idea for standup for something I can do that would be helpful
<ralsina> fagan: cool
<ralsina> fagan: did you try my branch?
<fagan> ralsina: doing it now
<ralsina> ok
 * ralsina has never has as many proposed branches anywhere, ever
<fagan> moi
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: say me :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> me
<ralsina> ok, alecu seems to be late, so let's start. Fagan, go
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * 90% of the rst port of the wiki
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * test branch for ralsina
<fagan> * finish off the rst branch
<fagan> * college admin (boring stuff and 2 blog posts)
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> NOTE: I really should get more organised about that stuff so im going to set aside monday afternoons for admin and other stuff unless something comes up that I should be looking into. I was thinking of doing better posts and maybe get into the api stuff and do some tutorials..etc maybe.
<fagan> ralsina: go
<ralsina> DONE: proposed branches for bugs #804352, #804271, #804562, #804569, #804600, #805290, #805405, windows call, support call, reviews
<ralsina> TODO: bugs #804610, #805461, #805460, #805296
<ralsina> BLOCKED: nope
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 804352 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "The "Sign Up" page is not up to spec (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804352
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 804271 in ubuntuone-control-panel "humanize returns things like "1.0 Bytes" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804271
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 804562 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "The TOS page is not up to spec (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804562
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 804569 in ubuntu-sso-client "Cleanup TOS page in the Qt UI (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804569
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 804600 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "The Choose Sign In page is not up to spec (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804600
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 804610 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Missing page: No network detected (affects: 1) (heat: 104)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804610
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805461 in ubuntu-sso-client "In the Qt "Enter verification code" page, you can see %(email) and %(app_name) instead of the values (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805461
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805460 in ubuntu-sso-client "Entering the wrong verification code should give error (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805460
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805296 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Missing bandwidth settings page (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805296
<ralsina> next, DiegoSarmentero
<DiegoSarmentero> DONE
<DiegoSarmentero> Styling UI almost complete, just some minor details on devices and folders missing. Loading animation created, but it is not connected to the loading progress yet. Creating the branch right now.
<mandel> me?
<DiegoSarmentero> BLOCKED: nope
 * ralsina forgot mandel! Sorry!
<mandel> evil...
<ralsina> mandel, go
<mandel> DONE: worked on bug 805372 and bug 803984 and bug 803591
<mandel> TODO: Fix branches for above bugs due to reviews. Pack and take a ferry to the islands.
<mandel> BlOCKED: no, yet I'll off as 6:00 o'clock here (I usually stay 'til 8:00)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805372 in ubuntuone-client "Windows pyinotify implementation cannot deal with utf8 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805372
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803984 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: Inifite loop between upload started -> upload error (TRY_AGAIN) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803984
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803591 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: Logs shoul not be stored under "Temporary Internet Files" (affects: 1) (heat: 92)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803591
<mandel> ralsina: is there a mumble today?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<ralsina> Chipaca, mandel, is a mumble in 57 minutes instead of 27 ok?
<mandel> so at next o'clock, right?
<fagan> ralsina: so what do you think should I do some more detailed blog posts and have some set aside time for that
<ralsina> fagan: howare you doing with the rst stuff?
<fagan> ralsina: like examples of how to do stuff with the api..etc
<ralsina> mandel: exactly
<fagan> ralsina: well I finished off the majority of it on friday
<ralsina> fagan: "finished" and "majority" are contradictory. ENOPARSE!
<fagan> ralsina: I just need to fix the links since they are all over the place and the pictures
<ralsina> fagan: then I think you should do that :-()
<ralsina> That was meant to be a :-)
<fagan> ralsina: yep doing that first
<ralsina> ok, after you finish that ping me
<fagan> ralsina: cool testing that branch first since it wont take too long
<ralsina> fagan: cool
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, I'm creating the branch right now to propose a merge
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: coooooool :-)
<fagan> ralsina: to test that branch you need cp and client trunk?
<ralsina> fagan: yes
<fagan> cool was just making sure
<fagan> ralsina: after doing the testing instructions im getting no module ubuntuone-installer
<alecu> hello all, sorry I missed the standup.
<alecu> me
<alecu> DONE: worked finding and fixing signals not being removed bug (# 805471)
<alecu> TODO: finish above branch, find and fix more sd->sso errors
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> ralsina, mandel: what time are we mumbling?
<fagan> alecu: 41 minutes from now
 * fagan read the scrollback 
<ralsina> fagan: then you are not following the instructions. Specifically the PYTHONPATH setting
<fagan> ralsina: hmmmm must have screwed it up
<ralsina> fagan: you must have missed the final period at the set PYTHONPATH
<fagan> ahhhh correct
<ralsina> Also, run the tests before trying to run the program, or it will fail because of not running "python setup.py build"
<ralsina> fagan: it also may need trunk ubuntu-sso-client and adding it to PYTHONPATH (not sure about that one)
<fagan> ralsina: yeah its missing credentials thats in sso right?
<ralsina> fagan: yes.
<fagan> cool
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, I'm trying to push the code, but bazaar is throwing me an error in subprocess.py regarding unicode characters... i'm trying to fix it :S
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, "subprocess.py" is a bazaar file, not related to the project
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: no idea whatsoever what that may be :-(
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, ok, I will try to fix it to push the code :S
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: cool
 * ralsina only knows enough bzr to push branches
<fagan> ralsina: still not finding credentials with client cp and sso in the python path
<ralsina> fagan: pastebin the error, please
<fagan> kk
<fagan> ralsina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/637935
<ralsina> fagan: that means controlpanel is not on your pythonpath
<fagan> ralsina: well its set like the others, ill check for a typo
<ralsina> fagan: wait, wait, give me 1'
<fagan> sure
<ralsina> fagan: sorry, that is from ubuntuone-client not control panel
<ralsina> fagan: can you type "set" in your cmd, and paste your PYTHONPATH here?
<fagan> ralsina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/637939
<fagan> oh you mean just set itself
<fagan> whoops
<ralsina> fagan: spaces between .. and \ everywhere...
<ralsina> fagan: yes, type set, look for pythonpath and paste it right here
 * ralsina twiddles thumbs
<fagan> ralsina: sorry was just trying a few things http://paste.ubuntu.com/637945
<ralsina> fagan: see my message at 10:40:45 or so
<ralsina> And why are there no \s in that???
<ralsina> fagan: go to the merge proposal, I corrected the PYTHONPATH there, so you should be able to just copy that and paste it into your cmd
<ralsina> but what you just pasted, that's nuts
<fagan> ralsina: Ill give it a go
<fagan> ralsina: well thats me trying a bit of everything to see if I could get it working
<ralsina> fagan: let's not talk about you and not following instructions, please
<fagan> ralsina: ok just copied it in and still the same but I found something weird
<fagan> ill paste it
<ralsina> ok
<fagan> ralsina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/637952 when I run python setup.py build on the branch
<ralsina> fagan: that's ok
<fagan> ah ok
<ralsina> fagan: so, run-tests? Does it do anything?
<fagan> ralsina: clientdefs just a sec I know how to fix that one :)
<fagan> ralsina: ok up and running was a typo
<fagan> ralsina: im not seeing the captcha other than that looks ok
<ralsina> fagan: did you start the sso client on another terminal like the merge proposal says?
<fagan> ralsina: yep
<ralsina> can you pastebin the output from the insteller's terminal?
<fagan> oh screwed up
<fagan> fixed just started it wrong
<fagan> ralsina: perfect approved
<mandel> ralsina: , Chipaca, alecumumcble?
<ralsina> fagan: did you try what happens when you fill the different fields?
<mandel> alecu: ^
<ralsina> mandel, alecu Chipaca: mumble indeed!
<alecu> hero!
<fagan> ralsina: well its comparing values fine and detects when the fields are empty and all that
<fagan> ralsina: oh one bug with the captcha there isnt any visual to say its wrong for me
<ralsina> faga: I Don't get what you mean
<Chipaca> DiegoSarmentero: if you can't do a 'push', maybe you can do a 'send'?
<fagan> ralsina: well if the captcha is wrong it doesnt say anything
<DiegoSarmentero> Chipaca, i'm trying to push from linux now... but i'm receiving a timeout
<DiegoSarmentero> Chipaca, i will keep tryinh
<DiegoSarmentero> trying
<Chipaca> DiegoSarmentero: bzr send! bzr send! :)
<fagan> ralsina: like I typed it wrong and click on the set up account button and it doesnt give any info about whats wrong
<DiegoSarmentero> Chipaca, ok, i'll try that now
<ralsina> fagan: ok, that's another bug :-)
<fagan> ralsina: want me to file one?
<ralsina> launchpad is crazy slow today for me
<ralsina> fagan, filed it earlier  today already, I think, don't worry
<fagan> ralsina: cool the rest of it is working fine so its still approved anyway and I checked it pretty well
<ralsina> fagan: ok
<fagan> ok break then back to the rst thing
<ralsina> fagan: thanks!
<fagan> sorry bout messing up there
<DiegoSarmentero> Chipaca, where do i send the e-mail from bzr send?
<fagan> hadnt been on the windows stuff for a while
<fagan> :)
<ralsina> fagan: do NOT set branches to approved, please :-)
<Chipaca> DiegoSarmentero: john.lenton@canonical.com :-D
<fagan> oh ok
<ralsina> fagan: usually the  owner does it, unless there is a very god reason (like, he wn't be arund for 12 hours)
<fagan> ralsina: ah ok thats actually the first time I did it. Was thinking it would save you doing it since lp is slow for you
<DiegoSarmentero> Chipaca, sending... i'll let you know when it ends
<ralsina> Alecu, mandel: It's pretty obvious I hate phone calls, right?
<alecu> ralsina, :-)
<mandel> hehe
<Chipaca> DiegoSarmentero: thanks
<mandel> Chipaca: I found the unicone problem: http://i.imgur.com/LqbiT.jpg
<Chipaca> mandel: I'm at millbank. Darest I open that file?
<mandel> Chipaca: yes :)
<beuno> Chipaca, it's in a public channel
<beuno> you can claim ignorance
<Chipaca> beuno: I can *always* claim that
<ralsina> mandel: I saw a horsicorn once! http://definitious.com/words/horsicorn
<Chipaca> that's why I became a manager, so I could clame ignorance
<Chipaca> *claim
<ralsina> Chipaca: it's SFW
<DiegoSarmentero> Chipaca, please let me know if you receive the e-mail and it's ok (my first time using bzr send)... I just send it!
<ralsina> not safe for keyboard, though. Spit a liiiiitle bit of coffee through my nose.
<Chipaca> DiegoSarmentero: checking...
<fagan> ralsina: ok sent on that form. Obviously appropriate dress is off the list of things to fill in :)
<ralsina> fagan: nahhhh... we just have a very relaxed desscode
<Chipaca> DiegoSarmentero: not got i tyet
<fagan> ralsina: sure I turn up to work in a suit
<fagan> you guys just dont get the pleasure
<ralsina> fagan: me too! A Zoot Suit!
<fagan> ralsina: the best kind
<Chipaca> DiegoSarmentero: ... still not here
<Chipaca> DiegoSarmentero: can you try jlenton@gmail.com also just in case ?
<DiegoSarmentero> Chipaca, nope, still in outbox... i'll send it manually :S
<Chipaca> ah!
<Chipaca> ok :)
<Chipaca> I'd forgotten people had outboxes
<DiegoSarmentero> Chipaca, evolution is slowwwwwwwww
<DiegoSarmentero> Chipaca, i'll send it directly from gmail
<Chipaca> DiegoSarmentero: isn't that the origin of its name?
<DiegoSarmentero> Chipaca, jjeje
<ralsina> alecu, mandel: for your next review slot: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_804600/+merge/66731
<fagan> oh my college only need a 1 line summary of what im doing each day. Ill continue doing the blog posts but will do a watered down version for the college
<alecu> |ack
<ralsina> Chipaca: I can use your re-review of https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix_804271/+merge/66595
<ralsina> fagan: Report for 7/4/2011: Working
<fagan> ralsina: hah well it would be more like fixed a bug in X or ported wiki Y
<ralsina> fagan: at least it isn't "Shoveled coal"
<DiegoSarmentero> Chipaca, now should be ready!
<fagan> ralsina: but I suppose it would be helpful since they do a hour long interview at the end where they decide if you actually did anything
<DiegoSarmentero> Chipaca, please let me know if you receive it
<fagan> ralsina: shoveling coal yes sir point me to it
<fagan> :D
<Chipaca> DiegoSarmentero: got it
<DiegoSarmentero> Chipaca, the changes are only being applied on windows, but it you want, this should work in Linux too... I don't know what are the plans for that
<DiegoSarmentero> Chipaca, I did it only on windows, because I understand thats the only UI needing styling
<Chipaca> /home/john/canonical/ubuntuone-control-panel/ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/folders.py:124: GtkWarning: IA__gtk_widget_style_get: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<Chipaca> something seems wrong with that warning
<ralsina> fagan: did you know that Coal Services International, in Dublin, produces the " Internatiional Coal Encyclopedia (ICE on CD-ROM).", with 1600+ coal related companies and each listing has contact details, key personnel, production figures, mine/plant details, coal grades and coal quality analysis? Now you do!
<Chipaca> anyway
<Chipaca> DiegoSarmentero: got it, applies ok, need to test it on windows some now
<tntc> is there a beta version of the Android client that I can test out for youse guys?
<Chipaca> tntc: of which android client?
<DiegoSarmentero> Chipaca, please let me know of any issues or something that you found
<Chipaca> ralsina: any trick to launch ubuntuone-control-panel-qt on ubuntu?
<tntc> the ubuntuone music android client. sorry, should've been more specific
<ralsina> Chipaca: nope, just run it
<ralsina> Chipaca: as in, no trick needed
<Chipaca> ralsina: it seems to pick up a mix of gtk and qt
<ralsina> Chipaca: worked for me a few days ago. Let me try...
<Chipaca> ralsina: oh, a window comes up, but you get those warnings (like what i pasted above)
<ralsina> Chipaca: well, no idea about the warnings, really.
<ralsina> what's on line 124 of folders.py, I wonder
<fagan> ralsina: didnt know that and im sure it will come in handy on who wants to be a millionare
<ralsina> Chipaca: that line has absolutely nothing to do with gtk, so I am really confused
<Chipaca> ralsina: me too
<Chipaca> /home/john/canonical/ubuntuone-control-panel/ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/ui/folders_ui.py:25: GtkWarning: IA__gtk_widget_style_get: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<Chipaca>   self.folders = QtGui.QTreeWidget(Form)
<Chipaca> etc
<Chipaca> anyway
<ralsina> Maybe it's something from the gtk+-qt style bridge!
<Chipaca> ah! maybe :)
<ralsina> you can verify by using qtconfig to change the default style to something else
<ralsina> like, motif, if you miss Netscape 2 :-)
 * fagan has only used ie, firefox, chrome and safari
<fagan> and motif if I remember right was made before I was born
<Chipaca> oh my god
<Chipaca> ohmygod
<Chipaca> omigodomigodomigodomigodomigodomigod
 * Chipaca runs around dancing
 * Chipaca gives DiegoSarmentero a big, wet, politically correct smooch
<ralsina> Chipaca: pictures
<DiegoSarmentero> Chipaca, jejej did you like it?
<ralsina> not of the smoch, if at all possible
<fagan> damn mixed up motif and mosaic and I was 5
<DiegoSarmentero> Chipaca, that style can also be applied in Linux with no changes... i don't know if you plan to make the UI in linux looks exactly as in windows or not
<Chipaca> DiegoSarmentero: my ubuntu, it's buggy right now
<Chipaca> although my ubuntu is always ubuntu+1, that's a bit of an oxi-moron
<Chipaca> https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~john/OMGWTFBBQWIN32.png
<Chipaca> ralsina: ^
<ralsina> Ohm the cute!
<Chipaca> DiegoSarmentero: that is *awesome*. I can push this into the project now, or would you rather I wait ... for ... i dunno, you mentioned there were things you wanted to tweak still?
<Chipaca> the designers have seen it, but won't get round to reviewing it until tomorrow
 * ralsina pushes for pushing so he can steal^w reuse it
<DiegoSarmentero> Chipaca, push... I can work in the thinks that are missing and send that to you later
<DiegoSarmentero> things*
<Chipaca> DiegoSarmentero: ok!
<DiegoSarmentero> Chipaca, ahhh one really important thing... it's that the application it's not using ubuntu font as in the psd, this font maybe should be included in the application... what do you think?
<Chipaca> https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntuone-control-panel/diego-sarmentero-delivers/+merge/66803
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: it will ne included
<ralsina> s/ne/be
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, ok
<DiegoSarmentero> :D
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: in the diff at https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntuone-control-panel/diego-sarmentero-delivers/+merge/66803, line 984 ...
 * DiegoSarmentero looking...
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: where is the "Hi" coming from now? The label in the .ui file?
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, yes
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: that breaks translations :-(
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, and I'm change the LABEL in the code
<DiegoSarmentero> I changed*
<ralsina> So "Hi pepe" is now on two labels?
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, yes, "Hi" is a label in the .ui, and the name is another label, with another orientation and size that is changed dinamically..... do you want me to change and try to include both in the same label?
<DiegoSarmentero> change it* (not very well today :P)
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: yes, it's usually a bad idea to break a message into two widgets because then translations are much harder
<ralsina> Not that we are doing any translations now, but anyway
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, ok, I will try to include both in the same label
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, a little of html inside the qlabel and should be ready
<ralsina> Cool. Other than that, +1 :-)
<Chipaca> did you know you could +1 your own branches? i didn't
<ralsina> Chipaca: oh, interesting :-)
<ralsina> Ask the voices in your head, you can probably get two reviews :-)
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: I am approving as-is, you cna do that on the next branch
 * mandel starts requiring just a single +1
<ralsina> mandel: can that +1 be from mandel? :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, ok, I'll do that and some other minor changes...
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, i have a question
<ralsina> shoot!
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, actually you have a progress bar in every panel in the qtabwidget, that progress bar should be replace with the overlay widget with the five dots, isn't it?
<ralsina> I think so, yes
<DiegoSarmentero> I've already made the widget with the animation, but i should replace it in the code to allow the panels to use that
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, ok, i'll do that too
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: hmmmm.... I would ask lisette
<alecu> mandel, ralsina: can I have a few reviews? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/removable-signals/+merge/66807
<ralsina> lisette: ping
<ralsina> alecu: sure!
<lisette> ralsina: hi
<mandel> ralsina: this https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-803984/+merge/66758 was updated, take a look if you want
<ralsina> hi lisette, DiegoSarmenterohas a question for you
<Chipaca> lisette: DiegoSarmentero is god
<ralsina> mandel: on it!
<ralsina> And still, he has a question for you, so be proud ;-)
<DiegoSarmentero> jejeej
<lisette> ralsina, chipaca, DiegoSarmentero, god: shoot :)
<Chipaca> I'm just happy to see the control panel styled at last :)
<ralsina> mandel: that branch has a +1 from me already, you need facundobatista's
<mandel> ralsina: yes, but in case you anted to change your mind :P
<DiegoSarmentero> lisette, jeje sould I replace the progress bar that it is in every panel inside the tab widget with the overlay panel with the animated dots?
<mandel> ralsina: is a completely diff merge hhe
<ralsina> mandel: nah, it's ok
<lisette> DiegoSarmentero: could you pop me an email with the image you are working from?
<lisette> DiegoSarmentero: lisette.slegers@canonical.com
<DiegoSarmentero> lisette, ok
<ralsina> ok, lunchtime!
<kristianpaul> There is a Ubuntu One client for non-ubuntu systems?
<kristianpaul> Also, does ubuntu one encrypt files on the fly, i mean not that i have to do it my self
<fagan> kristianpaul: well you can run Ubuntu one on linux, windows beta and android phone
<fagan> kristianpaul: we dont encrypt files except during transport
<fagan> kristianpaul: but the files are secure server side and they are secured during transport so it is safe and secure
<fagan> kristianpaul: if you have questions have a look at our FAQ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ
<kristianpaul> Ok
<kristianpaul> bye then
<DiegoSarmentero> lisette, e-mail sent
<lisette> DiegoSarmentero: and replied; let me know if you want to mumble
<DiegoSarmentero> lisette, ok, I let you know
 * DiegoSarmentero lunch
<mandel> guys I need to pack or I'l loose the ferry, will see you tom at the same time
 * mandel EOD
<Chipaca> ralsina: DiegoSarmentero's branch failed with some line-to-long errors
<Chipaca> DiegoSarmentero: ^ not sure why i went via ralsina, there
<ralsina> alecu: +1 on removable-signals.
<ralsina> Since the windows team is now you and I, we are going to have trouble with reviews for the rest of the day :-(
<ralsina> alecu, chipaca,  a trivial review? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_805461/+merge/66820
<DiegoSarmentero> Chipaca, i'm here
<DiegoSarmentero> Chipaca, do you have the log? which files has line-to-long?
<DiegoSarmentero> :S
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: if you can install pep8.py  just use that :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> yes, i was using pep8... and i thought i didn't exceed the 80 chars... i'll check that
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, sorry, found it
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, i've made the changes, should i send the code to you?? or try to make a push and request a merge?
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: only chipaca can push to chipaca's branch, so I suppose a send?
<DiegoSarmentero> okas
<DiegoSarmentero> Chipaca, i've just send you an e-mail with the new changes... cc: ralsina
<fagan>  /win 2
<fagan> crap
<ralsina> fagan: ?
<fagan> ralsina: was on irssi and the page I was looking for was on window 2
<fagan> :)
<ralsina> oops
<fagan> must have hit spacebar
<alecu> ralsina, regarding the trival review above: the "email" appears empty
<ralsina> alecu: ?
<ralsina> alecu: did you put an email on the previous page?
<alecu> ralsina, that is: I typed an email twice in the "register" screen, yes. But the subtitle in the "type secrit code" page has no email
<ralsina> alecu: weird
 * ralsina re-checks
<alecu> I'm trying again too
<alecu> ralsina, tried again, and the email is blank too. The text says "Check  for an email from..." (two spaces between Check and for)
<alecu> ralsina, and no errors show up on stdout, I'll check the logs.
<ralsina> Eso es el app_name
<ralsina> Lo estas llamando con show_gui?
<alecu> ralsina, yup. But the app_name is shown right.
<alecu> ralsina, tried again, and the email is blank too. The text says "Check  for an email from Ubuntu One" (two spaces between Check and for)
<ralsina> Oh, ok
<alecu> the Ubuntu One is shown right.
<alecu> sorry
<ralsina> alecu: http://screencast.com/t/L1HE5EFk
<alecu> ralsina, it says "from Ubuntu Single Sign On", sorry. "Ubuntu One" is shown below, as expected.
<ralsina> So it's ok?
<alecu> ralsina, no.
<ralsina> Oh, right, no email
<ralsina> oops
<alecu> gotcha!
 * ralsina is kinda numb already
<alecu> :-)
<ralsina> I think this is because of the duplicated field error :-(
<alecu> :-(
<alecu> ralsina, I'm getting something to eat; please send me some other branches for review when I return.
<ralsina> alecu: I have only 7! ;-)
<alecu> one or two will do :-)
<ralsina> hehe
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, sorry to botter you... do you know if the merge is working now?
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: I can check!
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: no, it's stuck until chipaca applies the latest patch
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, ok, thanks
<ralsina> alecu: the last one you reviewed, I fixed it, but the fix is kinda creepy, in that it calls a _method in one of the classes, but I could think of no other way. The problem is that we have to _set_titles in  the email verif. page AFTER the previous page is filled.
<ralsina> And for review requests: that one, and these two branches that together fix the TOS page, bug #804562 and bug #804569 (look for the merge proposals in the bugs)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 804562 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "The TOS page is not up to spec (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804562
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 804569 in ubuntu-sso-client "Cleanup TOS page in the Qt UI (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804569
<alecu> ralsina, cool, looking.
<ralsina> alecu: if you have any reviews you need throw them this way, too
<alecu> ralsina, I have not done large branches for the past week or more; mostly chasing bugs, and then fixing them with some small branch.
<ralsina> alecu: I review small branches too ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, you have reviewed them already :-)
<ralsina> je
<ralsina> I would love to merge a few of mine today, but if I do them on one review, I will suffer the wrath of the nessita
<alecu> ralsina, what about renaming it to "set_titles" in EmailVerificationController?
<ralsina> alecu: could be. I don't expect it to be called from anywhere
<ralsina> Yeah, let's
<alecu> ralsina, well, it will be only called from within that module... so I'm not sure what the rules for this are.
<alecu> ralsina, so, I'm approving anyway, change it if you feel it improves the readability.
<alecu> oh, I better test it on windows too.
<ralsina> You have SSO+qt working on Linux?
<ralsina> Alecu, I am adding a set_titles() that calls _set_titles() because lots of other controllers have a _set_titles and don't want to break symmetry
<ralsina> That sounds good?
<alecu> ralsina, sounds very good.
<alecu> ralsina, approved.
<ralsina> alecu: cool, thx
<alecu> ralsina, btw: I think we should move forward with one review on u1-control-panel and u1-windows-installer branches
<ralsina> alecu: yeah, me too
<alecu> ralsina, and keep two for sso and u1-client. (since those are more "delicate" and are used by other projects)
<ralsina> I have way too many open things and it's going to conflict like crazy if I don't start merging
<ralsina> At least for branches with decent testing, 1 review it is
<alecu> ralsina, also, we should discuss tomorrow some kind of policy, because having more than two unlanded branches leads to trouble.
<ralsina> alecu: yes.
<ralsina> alecu: the thing is, if I had limited myself to two branches, I would have been idle since friday afternoon
<alecu> ralsina, I think we should all stop and land your branches before we keep developing or fixing.
<ralsina> alecu: ok then
<ralsina> go on with the two I sent you, I will land this one
<alecu> ralsina, this is -sso
<alecu> ralsina, oh, but the qt stuff.
<ralsina> alecu: yes, but the qt side of SSO is only used by the wizard
<alecu> ralsina, I guess we can go ahead.
<alecu> cool then.
<Crates> ... buh... Hi.
<Crates> I'm hoping to switch to UbuntuOne from Dropbox because I looked at your pricing model and it's... you know... um, better.
<ralsina> Crates: cool :-)
<Crates> I needed more than 100GB from Dropbox, and they said no problem, just give us $800, which lead me to a flat... "no".
<ralsina> 800? Yikes.
<Crates> ... because I don't need 350GB with five users... I need 120GB with one user. But that's the only option they offered above 100GB.
<Crates> So, here's the thing... I signed up for Ubuntu One... and I had to use a symbolic link to point to my old Dropbox folder
<Crates> Which I was hoping wouldn't be a problem
<Crates> Except... maybe it is.
<beuno-lunch> well, we don't do symlinks
<Crates> =(
<Crates> Yeah, you do though
<beuno> but, you can just right-click on the folder and sync the Dropbox folder directly
<Crates> The "Shared With Me" folder is a symlink
<Crates> I'm going to try it your way though =)
<beuno> it's a secret internal symlink  :)
<ralsina> Crates: but we don't sync that symlink, it's only there so you can find the things. The actual folders are synced.
<alecu> ralsina, there's a merge conflict in the first one: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_804562/+merge/66672
<ralsina> Crates: one caveat, don't sync the same folder with ubuntu one and dropbox at the same time. Things will break.
<ralsina> alecu: ok, fixing!
<Crates> No, I've got the Dropbox service offline
<Crates> That's what you mean, right?
<Crates> Don't r/w the same folder at once?
<Crates> Hmm
<Crates> I might have other problems though
<Crates> Lots of my Dropbox files were set up via symlinks
<ralsina> alecu: fix pushed
<ralsina> Crates: right
<Crates> So here's another question
<Crates> It looks like the Dropbox folders were set up to be the "real" folders
<ralsina> Crates: you can sync as many folders as you want wth Ubuntu one, so not as much need to do symlinks
<Crates> The symlinks I set up were replacements for the other folders in my home directory
<Crates> Documents, Music, etc
<Crates> Can I still right-click sync?
<ralsina> Crates: exactly. Just sync each folder separately.
<Crates> ... but... hang on
<ralsina> But you have to sync the "real" folders, not the symlinks
<Crates> I deleted, for instance, my ~/Documents folder and symlinked that location to ~/Dropbox/Documents
<Crates> So I should be all set to just share the Dropbox folder
<ralsina> Crates: ok, then remove the symlink, move the real folder out, and sync it. Or just sync the dropbox folder.
<ralsina> Syncing each folder separately gives you a way to sync selectively to other devices (example, phone)
<ralsina> ok,not phone, but, say, netbook ;-)
<Crates> Outstanding
<Crates> When do I start seeing any of my files?
<Crates> Hmm
<Crates> It's disconnected again
<Crates> Keeps doing that
<ralsina> Disconnected/
<Crates> Also it won't save my value for "Maximum Download Speed"
<Crates> Although the minimum speed field is retained
<ralsina> Crates: could you check if a "syncdaemon" process is running?
<alecu> ralsina, in the latest branch there's a dangling print "PRINT"
<Crates> affirmative
<ralsina> alecu: gack
<Crates> ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<ralsina> alecu: on which one?
<alecu> ralsina, I'm guessing that's not the way to print from qt, right? :-)
<alecu> ralsina, the one you've just pushed.
<ralsina> alecu: no, that's me being old fashioned about debugging, and then my alzheimer kicking in ;-)
<mans25> Whats up with the notes contact and bookmarks section of ubuntu one it is broken
<Crates> Ok... it says "Synchronization complete" now that I reconnected...
<Crates> Still no joy
<Crates> No files in the online interface... 0.0 KB used
 * alecu is very old fashioned about debugging too.
<Crates> I told it to share a bunch of those physical files and the icon status just changed them all to "Not Synchronized"
<ralsina> Crates: usually it takes a little while to start uploading
<ralsina> Crates: specially with many files
<ralsina> Crates: try "u1sdtool -s" on a terminal for geekier status
<Crates> Queues idle
<Crates> Doesn't look good
<Crates> Wait, stand by
<Crates> Processing queues
<Crates> I probably gave it too much to do
<Crates> =/
<ralsina> Crates: then give it a few minutes. 10 should be enough
<Crates> Super!
<Crates> I feel uber-productive
<ralsina> alecu: pushed without the print, sorry!
<alecu> ralsina, your branch was approved already :-)
<ralsina> alecu: oh, right :-)
<Crates> Holy crap, you guys work fast
<alecu> ralsina, should I set it to approved?
<ralsina> alecu: with or without the print? ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, I mean, as the "branch status", with only one review.
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<alecu> done
<alecu> ralsina, I'll move to the sso one now.
<ralsina> alecu: cool
<alecu> and I need to do it in 8 minutes, cause I need to go to the kinder to pick up amelia :-)
<Crates> okay
<ralsina> haha
<Crates> It's definitely not retaining my bandwidth limiting settings
<ralsina> Crates: weird, we fixed a bug about that a while ago
<beuno> Crates, what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Crates> 10.04 LTS
<beuno> right, it has a pretty old client
<Crates> :(
<beuno> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/nightlies
<beuno> Crates, you can install the latest and greatest ^
<beuno> ralsina, is that right?
<ralsina> I think so, yes
 * ralsina is scared to put a paying customer in nightlies though :-)
<Crates> Well, I'm looking at that page and I'm super confused anyhow
<alecu> ralsina, one small comment for your branch: it makes i18n people life easier if we use " %(app_name)s" formatting instead of plain "%s" formatting.
<Crates> Oh
<Crates> Okay, I see now
<alecu> (not that I always do it that way :P)
<Crates> I'd have to add it as an apt repo
<ralsina> alecu: ok, I can change that
<alecu> ralsina, cool
<Crates> I
<Crates> I'll just upgrade to the latest stable release then
<ralsina> alecu
<ralsina> oops
<alecu> that's me!
<ralsina> alecu: sso is full of %s
<Crates> "The following packages have been kept back:   libubuntuone-1.0-1 python-ubuntuone python-ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client-gnome"
<ralsina> So, I will file a bug "make i18n easier on sso" instead
<Crates> Hmm... wonder why
<alecu> ralsina, yes, probably. Because i18n people started complaining *after* we did most of it.
<ralsina> and if we change now, we screw them again :-(
<ralsina> ok, will change the new ones
<Crates> I should be able to force these package updates through, right?
<Crates> Well we're about to find out :)
<alecu> ralsina, another comment: I see that the line at the bottom with "You can also find this terms at..." has the same background color as the webkit with the t&c
<ralsina> alecu: that's styling
<alecu> ralsina, perhaps there should be a small boder line...
<alecu> ralsina, oh, we'll change that background.
<ralsina> styling ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, I see.
<alecu> cool.
<ralsina> Pushed with %(key) style now
<Crates> Once I have updated the packages, should I just restart the sync service?
<ralsina> Crates: it's probably a good idea to logout and login
<Crates> Hmm... I'd like to avoid that if possible
<alecu> ralsina, I think you forgot the s after %(key)
<Crates> It takes like 15 to 20 minutes to get all of my windows back up
<ralsina> alecu: argh it's late for me it seems
<Crates> 3 virtual machines, each with their own browsers and browser tabs, etc.
<alecu> ralsina, anyway, please test before pushing :-)
<Crates> 9 workspaces
<alecu> ralsina, I'm approving and I'm gone.
<ralsina> alecu: ok, promise to double-test before pushing again ;-)
<alecu> :-)
<alecu> done.
<alecu> ralsina, I may review another branch this evening, please mail me about it.
<alecu> byeeeeee
<ralsina> alecu, ok, will do on the daily report
<Crates> ok, thanks for your help guys
<Crates> I'll try to get everything working
<amurciac> Do you known something about notes function on "ubunto one" ?
<lalejand> Hi, I have seen that the server side evo contact sync problem is still there since the 8th of june, and that for some people the problem is solved. I still can't use my couchDB contacts in evo :/ Does someone have  some news ?
<lalejand> it says that the server is not reachable
#ubuntuone 2011-07-05
<mandel> morning all!
 * mandel is surprise how good 3g works in mallorca...
<fagan> morning
<wimpunk> morning
<rye> mandel, 3g... mmmm.... do want...
<mandel> rye: I'm surprise it works this well…. I'll upload a pict of my new office :)
<mandel> rye: working looking at the mediterranean is great :P
<rye> mandel, I'll send you a postcard full of envy
<mandel> hahaha
<fagan> Ireland is sunny too
<fagan> :)
<mandel> rye: at least you are not working on windows and dealing with its stupid encoding errors… god I hate the windows file system...
<fagan> mandel: do you not develop on mac and pull into the vm?
<rye> mandel, well, you know... there were 3 standard encoding for cyrillic, koi8-r, windows-1251 and, finally, utf-8. I had all of the filenames encoding on my machines resulting in so many issues... ext fs do not specify the encoding of the filenames at all
<rye> mandel, but not working on windows is good enough
<mandel> fagan: I do, but I'm dealing with a bug I can only reproduce irl… I need to understand how windows deals with this kind of paths. Funny thing, I just discovered it because I have some nordic music and the bastards use some funny char in the songs name :P
<mandel> rye: yeah.. at least in spanish we just have accents and ñ :)
<fagan> mandel: ahhh ok now I get it
<rye> mandel, here, have a cyrillic letter Zh, Ж :)
<mandel> rye: that is fucked up hahaha
<fagan> wow its raining now but its still really sunny
 * mandel wainsting time while windows updates...
<duanedesign> morning all
<fagan> morning duanedesign
 * fagan needs to head to the shop real quick 
<wimpunk> I see there regularly are people asking about couchdb sync but never get an answer. Is there any good place to ask about it?
<duanedesign> rye: what is the latest news about the couch sync?
<rye> duanedesign, new couchdb is being tested on staging. The beautiberry shard (user ids 0 - 475000) has replication disabled, all other shards are working
<duanedesign> wimpunk: ^
<wimpunk> duanedesign: thx!
<duanedesign> your very welcome
<duanedesign> .5
<mandel> rye: are we allowed to answer with such techy things to users...
 * mandel is going to love to answer windows bugs..
<rye> mandel, well, the user id is public info, the shard names are not secret (and they are not visible from outside) and it is better to give a definite answer for technical question (and replication is somehow a technical term)
<rye> duanedesign, let me update ubuntuone-account-info script so that it works in natty, it will print the account id and other info out
<mandel> rye:  :P
<rye> mandel, speaking of windows bugs...
 * mandel hides
<mandel> rye: tell me :)
<rye> mandel, I don't have a hands on experience with windaemon yet and i need some assistance for...
<wimpunk> rye: btw, tnx for those beautiful scripts. Pretty useful for people who wants to know what's going on.
<rye> wimpunk, thanks for the kind words. I just hate when i don't know what's happening
<wimpunk> rye: +1 :-)
 * rye feels writing scripts for windows is quite a bit harder :(
 * fagan tea break
<lalejand> Hi, no news about that ? "2011-06-16 Syncing of contacts in Evolution is not working for some users due to a server issue. We are looking into this and trying to resolve it ASAP. " My couchDB addressbook crash makes the personal one unusable also after a while.
<jo-erlend> lalejand, I'm no expert, but I don't see how the couchdb server outage could cause your addressbook to crash.
<lalejand> jo-erlend : maybe it's not related then :)
<lalejand> I will see that when the couchDB one will be fixed.
<lalejand> reading the comments in launchpad about a related bug, I understood that the problem was fixed for users one by one. I just wanted to say "not yet fixed for me" :)
<jo-erlend> lalejand, perhaps it would be wise to say which bug you're referring to?
<lalejand> on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status#Contacts it says "'An issue preventing Evolution contacts and Firefox bookmarks from syncing has been discovered and we're working on fixing it. Bug 788206"
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 788206 in ubuntuone-servers "Oauth authentication against couchdb.one.ubuntu.com fails (affects: 16) (heat: 86)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/788206
<jo-erlend> lalejand, that may not be the current issue. If you look in ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log, you can see if you get errors about a server returning an error 503. I don't think that's caused by OAuth issues.
<lalejand> jo-erlend : this file ends with "HTTPError: HTTP Error 400: BAD REQUEST 2011-07-05 11:50:16,039 DEBUG    finished replicating"
<lalejand> but file sync looks okay
<jo-erlend> ah. Ok.
<lalejand> ho, but ine U1 window it says that my internet connection is bad :/
<jo-erlend> lalejand, have you tried to delete the key from your gnome keyring  and log back on?
<lalejand> "L'information n'a pas pu être récupérée. Vérifiez votre connexion à Internet."
<lalejand> jo-erlend : nope, I try right now
<lalejand> jo-erlend : is it that : "UbuntuOne token for https://ubuntuone.com" I just delete it ?
<jo-erlend> yes.
<jo-erlend> then, when you open the Ubuntu One client, it should ask you to log on.
<lalejand> jo-erlend : it says "an exception representing a server-side error"
<jo-erlend> lalejand, what says that and when?
<lalejand> jo-erlend : I deleted the key, disconnected from U1 and reconnected in the U1 param window, it asked me to create an account or click on some button if I have already one, I clicked the button, I entered my email and password (login/pwd that I use to connect to the web interface) and I have a red message in the window saying that
<jo-erlend> what does your logfile say?
<lalejand> jo-erlend, Ho I just tryed again, it worked now
<lalejand> let me check if things are ok now
<jo-erlend> because that is correct. It should now say something about an error 503. That means the OAuth issue was corrected and that you now only have the same problem everyone else has. :)
<jo-erlend> no, I don't think your couchdb will sync. That's what the server-side error is about.
<lalejand> jo-erlend : in the main tab of U1 window it says something like "information couldn't be retrieved. Please check your internet connexion"
<jo-erlend> it is much more helpful if you paste the past entries from your logfile.
<lalejand> jo-erlend : ok so the server-side bug isn't fixed since one month now ?
<lalejand> ok
<lalejand> I paste
<jo-erlend> I don't think it's been down so long. I encountered it before this weekend.
<lalejand> jo-erlend : http://pastebin.com/qwLsHWpR
<jo-erlend> oh, I haven't seen that before. I don't understand what it means either.
<jo-erlend> what version of Ubuntu are you using, btw?
<lalejand> argh, if I go to the "connected devices" tab, I see 3 times my laptop :(
<Chipaca> how often does tarmac run? mandel, do you know?
<lalejand> jo-erlend : and all 3 added today pfff
<jo-erlend> lalejand, what operating system do you use?
<mandel> that is weird, a 400 error… I would have expected something completely diff
<lalejand> natty
<lalejand> in the web-interface I see also 3 times my laptop
<jo-erlend> mandel, yes, me too. But he said something about an addressbook crash. Perhaps that's caused some issues?
<jo-erlend> lalejand, I've seen that too, and I don't know why it happens, but I don't think that's caused any problems for me.
<lalejand> jo-erlend : ok, but it's weird :)
<lalejand> what if I delete all the associated devices, and connect again ? It will replicate what is on the server to my laptop and then I will loose last version on my files here ?
<jo-erlend> no, I don't think so. What you can do, is to create a new user, log in as that user and open Ubuntu One there.
<jo-erlend> but as I said before; couchdb sync doesn't work for anyone at the moment, so your databases won't work. But the error 400 might go away.
<lalejand> jo-erlend : in order to verify what ?
<jo-erlend> the connected devices shouldn't cause that problem.
<lalejand> jo-erlend : ok
<jo-erlend> but if you want to see if it's a problem on your local data, you can create a new user and log onto ubuntu one with that. Since that'll be a blank account, there isn't anything on it to cause any problems so you should be able to log in.
<jo-erlend> I mean a new account on your PC, not Ubuntu One.
<lalejand> in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status#Contacts they say the bug is present since the 16th of june !
<lalejand> jo-erlend : ok
<jo-erlend> lalejand, "the bug"?
<jo-erlend> there might be several different ones.
<lalejand> jo-erlend : "2011-06-16 Syncing of contacts in Evolution is not working for some users due to a server issue. We are looking into this and trying to resolve it ASAP."
<karni> Can someone translate this for me? Google Translate can't handle it well: "Вовремя появилась. Аналогичные удалил."
<jo-erlend> right. But now, no couchdb sync works at all, and I think that's a new issue. But that will also affect Evolution. So I think they're two different bugs.
<jo-erlend> two different issues, I should say.
<lalejand> jo-erlend : ok
<jo-erlend> lalejand, can you try what I suggested, just to confirm?
<lalejand> jo-erlend : ok
<lalejand> jo-erlend : should I close my session ?
<jo-erlend> lalejand, no, that's not necessary.
<lalejand> ok
<jo-erlend> you can just switch to that other user and log onto Ubuntu One.
<jo-erlend> I would be more than a little surprised if that didn't just work.
<lalejand> jo-erlend : ok I have the same error message on the main tab in U1 window ("information could not be retrieved, ..."). U1 is downloading stuff to my HD, looks like things that are in my U1 folder.
<jo-erlend> lalejand, please paste the logfile from that account.
<lalejand> replicating log ?
<jo-erlend> yes.
<lalejand> jo-erlend : http://pastebin.com/gSQ2d8kD
<jo-erlend> no errors there. That's the complete file?
<lalejand> yes
<jo-erlend> well, as I said, I'm no expert. But at least now you have something to show the experts. :)
<lalejand> ups, now I got errors
<lalejand> http://pastebin.com/Cta6SJ2Z
<lalejand> this is the complete file from 1 min ago
<jo-erlend> yes, that looks more like the ones we're all getting... Except, I get 503.
<lalejand> arf
<jo-erlend> but that probably means there are some issues on your clientside. But I have no idea how to troubleshoot them, so that's for someone else.
<lalejand> jo-erlend : on my alternative session I have error 500, and on mine I have error 400 :/
<jo-erlend> yes, but 500 is not a problem. That's on the serverside, so that'll be fixed. :)
<jo-erlend> I have to go. Good luck :)
<mandel1> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<lalejand> jo-erlend : thx for yout help
<lalejand> "your"
<mandel> where are all the argentinians?
<lalejand> is there a specific help/hotline for paying U1 users ?
<rye> lalejand, /me is reading the scrollback
<rye> hmmm
<rye> ok, ATM the sso/u1 login is working, reading further
<ralsina> good morning!
<rye> karni, <karni> Can someone translate this for me? Google Translate can't handle it well: "Вовремя появилась. Аналогичные удалил." - "Appeared in time. Removed the similar ones" but i need more context
<rye> karni, for cyrillic you can poke me directly
<mandel> ralsina: morning!
<mandel> I was wondering where everyone was...
<rye> lalejand, so, regarding 400 BAD REQUEST (which should be 401 UNAUTHORIZED soon, actually) - this means that the account tokens that are stored locally are not usable, i.e. they have been removed from the server etc. Since it appears like you have reauthorized your machine the desktopcouch might not have picked up the new credentials (which looks like a bug)
<lalejand> rye : just filed a bug report : https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution-couchdb/+bug/805897
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805897 in evolution-couchdb "couchDB adressbook doesn't work (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<rye> lalejand, you can restart desktopcouch - /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop; killall desktopcouch-service; and then run /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-get-port - that will restart replication with new token for sure
<rye> lalejand, what I am very interested is the internal server error message
<lalejand> rye : I try that on my alternative session ? or mine ?
<rye> lalejand, let me check your account
<lalejand> rye : one precision : I have nightly PPA packages for U1
<rye> lalejand, that should not matter for server-side errors, so that's ok
<ralsina> mandel: sorry, I started working at 8AM today! Lazy me! ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: you lazy!!!
<mandel> hehe
<fagan> ralsina: you can always say there are lazier and get up at 7AM
<mandel> ralsina: I fixed correctly the encoding issue in that last branch and I'm waiting for the bzr push to finish… I hope it does not brake due to my connection :P
 * fagan needs to do a big find and replace on this rst thingy 
<fagan> muffinresearch: little question I have the names of all of the images but I dont know what to put in before it so I can have the right link to it. What will the url be for the images?
<fagan> I can just do a s/::/::url and it would be good
<fagan> (at least for all the images)
<mandel> ralsina: can you please take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-805372/+merge/66887
<karni> rye: sweet, thanks. it means the person installed Ubuntu One Files, and removed similar software ;) \o/
<mandel> ralsina: and remind me to ping alecu or nessita about it :P
 * karni goes back to sleep
<fagan> night karni
<rye> karni, night :)
<karni> \o =)
<rye> lalejand, ok, it is a server-side bug, currently filed as critical and i am starting to poke developers
<lalejand> rye : ok I will have news via my bug report ?
<ralsina> mandel: looking
<lalejand> rye : is there something I can do ?
<mandel> cheers
<ralsina> mandel: much better
<rye> lalejand, could you please confirm that it was working before thursday/friday last week?
<mandel> ralsina: yes, that does the trick in a nicer way, and will only put funny chars in the logs since __str__ is just used for logging…
<rye> lalejand, OTOH the couchdb/evolution nightlies may be an issue that prevents it from working in natty. rodrigo_, ping - do you have any way to test latest ubuntuone nightlies with evolution couchdb?
<rye> rodrigo_, on natty
<rodrigo_> rye, the nightlies don't build afaik, but once they do, they should be available for natty, shouldn't they?
<lalejand> rye : nope, it was not working before thursday/friday las week
<ralsina> mandel: +1 but wait for someone that knows more syncdaemon's approval
<lalejand> rye : mi couchDB addressbook is broken from a longer time (maybe related to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status#Contacts "2011-06-16 Syncing of contacts in Evolution is not working for some users due to a server issue. We are looking into this and trying to resolve it ASAP")
<rye> rodrigo_, hm, i mean that latest nightlies for natty do not work with evolution at all, leading to weird timeout problem dialogs
 * fagan break 
<rye> lalejand, let me finally update the script to find out the account info... which will not work due to the bug
<rye> grrr
<rodrigo_> rye, ah, haven't tested in natty for long, so will have a look
<lalejand> rye : should I leave PPA packages and use regular ones ?
<rye> lalejand, to get ubuntuone addressbook locally working, i am afraid, yes
<lalejand> rye : ok, How can I downgrade ?
<rye> lalejand, there is a ppa-purge application in ubuntu repositories
<mandel> ralsina: ok, although is more of a 'someone that know more sd on windows...'
<mandel> and we are not that many ;)
<ralsina> mandel: exclusive club that one :-)
<czajkowski> mandel: oi i hope you have a lot of bugs there today mister!! cheeky
<mandel> precisely that one :P
<mandel> czajkowski: hahaa it was an easy comment to make ;)
 * mandel thinks opera turbo is a placebo...
<czajkowski> mandel: may the karma gods be evil to you today and fill your inbox full of bugs! :p
<mandel> czajkowski: or a very slow connection hehehe
<nessita> hello everyone!
<ralsina> hola nessita!
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<lalejand> rye : I just noticed that I have also rye/ubuntunone-extras :)
<lalejand> rye : this is for the icon in the tray, right ? I don't remember
<rye> lalejand, that will work... most likely
<lalejand> ry : I can leave it then
<lalejand> rye : I purge the ppa:ubuntuone/nightly, should I do something special now ?
<rye> yeah, /api/quota is not affected, accessing /api/account crashes
<rye> lalejand, u1sdtool --quit; and stop desktopcouch - /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop; killall desktopcouch-service
<lalejand> rye : ok
<lalejand> rye : stop: Unknown job: desktopcouch
<lalejand> ah sorry
<rye> lalejand, um...
<rye> ok
<lalejand> what do I have to write ,
<lalejand> stop desktopcouch - /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop ?
<lalejand> or /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop ?
 * ralsina <=======[coffee]
<rye> lalejand, just /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop
<rye> ralsina << coffee;
 * rye hates bitwise overloading of C++ for streams
<ralsina> rye: I am C++ incompatible ;-)
<lalejand> rye : ok everything done
<lalejand> I start it again ?
<rye> lalejand, start ubuntuone-control-panel, it will start syncdaemon as well, but will show errors regarding account information, desktopcouch replication may be working and evolution.. you need to restart evolution too -- evolution --force-shutdown
<rye> and start evolution again
<nessita> mandel: hi there! Could you please send your report from yesterday?
<lalejand> rye : my laptop appears 4 times now in "connected devices"
<lalejand> rye : \o/ couchDB addressbook looks ok
<rye> lalejand, that's ok, you can delete other laptop entries from control panel/devices
<lalejand> rye : ok
<mandel> nessita: sure, sorry I left early and forgot
<lalejand> rye : about mobile contact sync --> so we should not use it ?
<lalejand> "on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status#MobileContacts it says that Mobile contacts are inactive. On http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=943 it repeats that Mobile Contact is OFF. But on https://one.ubuntu.com/mobile/ Contact sync is still present. So it is working or not ? We should use it or not ?"
<nessita> facundobatista: hola! and ping
<rye> lalejand, hm, i am editing the wiki now and the service has been shut down, the /mobile/ page will need a copy update which I am sure is being done at the moment
<lalejand> rye : so no mobile contact sync for now. Do we have an idea of when the new service will be available ?
<nessita> facundobatista: regarding your review in https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-803984/+merge/66758, the solution that mandel proposed is what we discussed in a call with Chipaca and ralsina. We decided we will force the 'b' everywhere, except when the caller explicatively states that he does not want the binary mode on.
<rye> lalejand, i don't have a timeframe at the moment
<nessita> facundobatista: the sentence "those who know how to use open" has proven to be False, since the syncdaemon code did not have the open calls with the proper mode
<lalejand> rye : ok
<nessita> mandel: you reverted the changes in the branch?
<mandel> nessita: yes I did
<nessita> mandel: why?
<mandel> nessita: I mentioned yesterday, the changes are not big and in python 3 you will have to pass the b on linux, so why not doing it?
<nessita> mandel: not following. What we will do with all the new bugs because we forgot a 'b' until we migrate to python 3? :-)
<mandel> nessita: fix them?
<nessita> mandel: we can *avoid* them, remember, "it just works". If we forget even one 'b', we will have thousand of users that will not be able to use the service
<mandel> nessita: I mean, I dont know, I had a needs fixing with a very decent reasoning behind it from a devel from chicharra…
<nessita> mandel: but in the meeting we agreed something else, and we even discussed what facundobatista mentioned
<mandel> nessita: and then I mentioned it on the meeting on monday with ralsina and Chipaca, and we dicussed the comment from facu
<nessita> mandel: and what did you agree on?
<mandel> nessita: to follow facus comment...
<ralsina> nessita: reverting, as suggested by one of the chicharra developers.
<Chipaca> nessita: can you take a look at the vm plz
<rye> lalejand, the server release today will fix the account issue
<nessita> Chipaca: which one? :1 or :3?
<Chipaca> nessita: :1
<Chipaca> nessita: :3 is gone
<nessita> Chipaca: that looks like the contents of :3
<Chipaca> nope, :3 was win7_base, this is win7_001
<nessita> Chipaca: ah, true, my confussion
<nessita> Chipaca: well, that looks really good :-)
<Chipaca> nessita: still a lot of issues with it, but yes
<nessita> Chipaca: you started only the control panel there?
<Chipaca> nessita: yes
<nessita> ok, I'll try with the other services
<Chipaca> nessita: syncdaemon gives a bunch of key errors
<nessita> Chipaca: do we have that in trunk?
<nessita> (the styling)
<Chipaca> nessita: not yet, pep8 issues
<Chipaca> speaking of the devil
 * Chipaca grins at DiegoSarmentero 
<ralsina> Can I get a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_804600/+merge/66731 ? It has screenshots!
<nessita> alecu: hi there! could you please send  the report from yesterday? I'm hungry to know what happened with the u1cp :-)
<nessita> ralsina: sure
<ralsina> nessita: thx!
<alecu> nessita, hi there. My branch to make signals removeable needs one more review: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/removable-signals/+merge/66807
<alecu> nessita, it's for the error where deferreds where being called twice.
<nessita> alecu: I'll review after ralsina's
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: ping
<alecu> s/where/were/
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, pong
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: hi there! how is it going?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, fine, i've to polish some ui, but it is on the path :P
<nessita> ralsina: these two should be swapped, right?
<nessita> 181+    congratulations_ui,
<nessita> 182+    choose_sign_in_ui,
<ralsina> nessita: alphabetical! Forgot :-(
<ralsina> they are so close ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: pushing in 1'
<ralsina> nessita: pushed
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<Chipaca> ralsina: you could say 'ch' comes after 'c'
<Chipaca> ralsina: and then we'd all laugh at how *old* you are
<ralsina> Hmmmm.... ch came after c until 15 years ago. I amover 15, indeed :-)
<ralsina> mandel alecu fagan nessita thisfred dobey DiegoSarmentero standup in 9'
<thisfred> ack
<DiegoSarmentero> ack
<fagan> I wonder why my nick doesnt highlight comments if my name isnt the first line
<fagan> weird
<dobey> meh
<dobey> because your irc client is lame
<duanedesign> fagan: i had that issue too...trying to remember how i fixed it
<fagan> dobey: its irssi
<nessita> hi dobey! question: was this fixed by your branch in ussoc? bug #805244 (report says ussoc 1.3.1 was used, so I guess no?)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805244 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "Method "Create Collection" with signature "a{sv}" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Service" doesn't exist (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805244
<dobey> ralsina: btw, your branch yesterday with the voting issue; it was because you requested two reviews, not because two are required.
<ralsina> dobey: I know
<dobey> nessita: that is a different issue than the one i fixed, so maybe an update in gnome-keyring broke some other API :(
<ralsina> dobey: I couldn't find how to remove one after I asked, though, so I voted it myself :-)
<facundobatista> nessita, ping
<nessita> dobey: can I assign that bug to you?
<ralsina> fagan: crappy irc client?
<dobey> nessita: sure
<nessita> facundobatista: pong (about to have standup)
<nessita> dobey: thanks!
<facundobatista> nessita, hola!
<fagan> ralsina: is irssi crappy?
 * fagan always thought it was nice 
<facundobatista> nessita, che, should I tell visual c++ to install mssql server?
<ralsina> fagan: no idea, never used it. But if it doesn't highlight your name, by definition, it is
<nessita> facundobatista: hola! and nopes
<facundobatista> nessita, or it is not needed?
<facundobatista> nessita, thanks!
<nessita> facundobatista: anytime
<fagan> ralsina: I think it might have something to do with my config
<mandel> ralsina: why do you always choose an odd number to let us know about the stand up?
<dobey> fagan: irc clients are like cars. stock is lame.
<ralsina> mandel: the alarm starts at 10, then I notice, the I finish something, then I ping. Usually takes 1-3 minutes :-)
<fagan> dobey: yeah irssi would be pretty lame if you didnt config it at all
<fagan> :D
<mandel> ralsina: that is what she said :P
<dobey> lol
<fagan> dobey: I was looking into plugins but it seemed like a lot of effort
<mandel> hehe
<dobey> fagan: you don't need an extension for that
<dobey> fagan: /help hilight
<fagan> ahhh ok then
<fagan> thanks dobey
<duanedesign> fagan: this is what I had in my ~/.irssi/config. Looks like I had to specify my nick. Hope that helps http://pastebin.com/WgVwGvkq
<nessita> mandel: aft5er an issue that DiegoSarmentero had during the weekend with our xdg, I reported:  #805927
<nessita> bug #805927
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805927 in ubuntuone-client "UnicodeEncodeError when importing windows' version of xdg (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805927
<ralsina> me
<nessita> me
<DiegoSarmentero> me
<fagan> me
<fagan> duanedesign: nice thanks
<thisfred> me
<mandel> me
<alecu> me
<fagan> go ralsina
<nessita> dobey: me?
<ralsina> DONE: windows call, closed #805461 #804562 #804569 #804271, proposed branches for #805405 #805290 #803929
<ralsina> TODO: close the ones I have proposed, #804610 #800376, calls
<ralsina> YOUR TODOS: objectives
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> NEXT: nessita
<ralsina> fagan: bit premature there
<fagan> ralsina: ah sorry forgot about dobey
<dobey> me
<nessita> DONE: day off. The day before that: support to DiegoSarmentero so he had his setup ready to go for development, tested and fixed instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Contribute/WindowsTesting (they are certified now!)
<nessita> TODO: make control panel tests pass, assitye the rest, have 'account api' call with web team?
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: DiegoSarmentero
<DiegoSarmentero> DONE
<dobey> ralsina: that's what she said ;)
<DiegoSarmentero> Some minor improves in the UI, ProgressBar in the right upper corner replaced for an overlay animation while Ubuntu One is connecting to the server.
<DiegoSarmentero> TODO
<DiegoSarmentero> Working on Table style. Polish ConnectingWidget and add Ubuntu Font.
<DiegoSarmentero> BLOCKED
<DiegoSarmentero> no
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Fixed some of the photo bits in the rst
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * Finish off the branch
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> thisfred: go
<thisfred> DONE: Celebrated the birth of grilling hamburgers or something like that TODO: Check mail | Bug #762722 BLOCKED: no NEXT: mandel
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762722 in ubuntuone-control-panel (and 1 other project) "Opening the Control Panel during sync removes progress indicator (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762722
<mandel> DONE: finished bug 803984 and bug 805372, looked at the other encoding bus, we should be suing str for paths, pass the to sd, and encode them to mbcs later so ensure things do not brake
<mandel> TODO: Ensure filesystem notifications do not use utf8
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> alecu, go
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803984 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: Inifite loop between upload started -> upload error (TRY_AGAIN) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803984
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805372 in ubuntuone-client "Windows pyinotify implementation cannot deal with utf8 (affects: 1) (heat: 360)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805372
<alecu> DONE: a branch to fix signals not being removed (bug #805471); a few reviews for ralsina; more debugging on u1cp->sso
<alecu> TODO: more debugging. expenses! objectives?
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805471 in ubuntuone-client "Signals not removed means deferreds called twice (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805471
<alecu> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: hack day, us holiday
<dobey> λ TODO: bug #805244, start the shiv^Hm?, more fixes/triage/etc
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805244 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "Method "Create Collection" with signature "a{sv}" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Service" doesn't exist (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805244
<ralsina> ok, comments!
<ralsina> Please everyone, objectives?
<ralsina> thisfred and dobey, got yours, need to approve them
 * fagan has a standing objective to be awesome if that counts 
<thisfred> ambitious!
<nessita> ralsina: yes, objectives. Can we mumble about them after our daily mumble?
<ralsina> nessita: of course
<mandel> ralsina, nessita, alecu: when do we have mumble?
<ralsina> fagan: you are excepted from the objectives TODO
<mandel> I need to have lunch...
<nessita> Chipaca, ralsina, alecu, mandel: mumble at 10:30 ART?
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<fagan> ralsina: yeah I know :)
<mandel> agg objectives..
<nessita> mandel: you have 25 minutes, if that's enough
<mandel> nessita: would not mind 10/15 more, just because I'm at my parents place and they are old people...
<mandel> they could choke ;)
<nessita> mandel: so, not sure what you prefer then
<mandel> nessita: at 45 is ok for you?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, did you submit how to fix the bug reported about xdg?
<nessita> it is to me, let me ask Chipaca
<nessita> Chipaca: can you make it to the mumble in 33 minutes?
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: yes, is bug #805927, you can subscribe :-)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805927 in ubuntuone-client "UnicodeEncodeError when importing windows' version of xdg (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805927
<mandel> DiegoSarmentero: I fixed it, you have to pull from lp:~mandel/+junk/xdg
<DiegoSarmentero> mandel, ok!
<mandel> DiegoSarmentero: wait, I'm talking about a diff bug, is there a unicode error in xdg?
<mandel> mierda..
<mandel> puto fs de windows y la madre que lo pario
<mandel> DiegoSarmentero: I'll take a look at it asap
<DiegoSarmentero> mandel, no problem, i fix it on my machine... so it's working here
<nessita> mandel: go have lunch, we will wait for you
<mandel> DiegoSarmentero: can you put that changes in the bug, that way I dont have to think much ;)
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> nessita: pong
<nessita> ralsina: run-tests will not finish in my machine
<ralsina> nessita: weird
 * ralsina checks
<DiegoSarmentero> mandel, nessita already put the changes... it was just converting the string to unicode: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/805927
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805927 in ubuntuone-client "UnicodeEncodeError when importing windows' version of xdg (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged]
<nessita> ralsina: any clues?
<ralsina> nessita: what's the last thing it printed?
<nessita> mandel: so, how long you estimate for us to have the meeting?
<nessita> ralsina: all test run OK, then,. nothing else was printed, and the command never returned
<ralsina> nessita: if you ctrl+c/
<ralsina> I meant what happens if you ctrl+c?
<nessita> ralsina: "Terminate batch job? Y/N"
<ralsina> nessita: it happened to me once, I re-ran and it finished
<nessita> ralsina: so, the script is running
<nessita> let me check
<nessita> alecu: about to approve your branch
<ralsina> and now it stuck again. Seems to happen "sometimes", although pretty often
<ralsina> nessita: for some reason u1trial never ends
<nessita> ralsina: is it u1trial or the style chek?
<nessita> ralsina: is never ending here
<ralsina> nessita: u1trial
<ralsina> nessita: run            "C:\Python27\\python.exe" "C:\Python27\\Scripts\u1trial" ubuntuone_installer --gui --reactor=qt4
<nessita> yeah, doing that right now
<nessita> ralsina: yes, same behvior here
<ralsina> Since all the tests end, I have no idea why u1trial does that
<nessita> ralsina: did you ask dobey?
<ralsina> nessita: no, but let's :-)
<ralsina> dobey, I hav a problem! ^
<dobey> hrmm?
<ralsina> nessita: never noticed because I always ctrl+c the run-tests to avoid the style checks when testing :-(
<ralsina> dobey: for some reason u1trial is not stopping after all the tests are finished
<nessita> ralsina: you should not avoid style check while developing!!!!!!
<dobey> ralsina: on windows, or on linux?
<ralsina> nessita: style checks on windows show hundreds of useless lines (about Ui files) and push the tests out of the buffer
<ralsina> dobey: windows
<dobey> weird
<ralsina> nessita: I forgot chipaca and I have the mgmt call in 6 minutes.
<alecu> dobey, ralsina: I get the same when running "u1trial --reactor=qt" in windows.
<dobey> yay qt :(
<nessita> ralsina: how long is that meeting? can you please talk about plans and account API?
<nessita> ralsina: ping? ^
<nessita> alecu: your branch approved
<nessita> ralsina: how can I IRL test yours?
<nessita> ralsina: also, I don't think we should offer "Back" in that screen
<alecu> nessita, thanks. I saw that a few minutes ago :-)
<ralsina> nessita: it's a one-line change nt to offer it, but why?
<nessita> alecu: ah! re: the unicode stuff, we should talk about that during the mumble call, which will take place soon in the future (we need to align mandel's and bosses' agendas)
<nessita> ralsina: because at that point, I think, it makes no sense?
<nessita> re looking the screenshot
<ralsina> nessita: it just sends you back to the license page. Unless the user did something that can't be undone, there's not much reason not to offer the expected "Back"
<nessita> ralsina: the screen says "UBUntu one installed!", what can teh user do if he goes back?
<ralsina> nessita: read the license again :-)
<nessita> ralsina: but the message say "ubuntu one has installed" <- is done and can't be undone by going back
<ralsina> nessita: ok, convinced. Will push without a back button in 1'
<nessita> ralsina: can you please add IRL testing isntructions? I will run it here
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nessita> ralsina: also, any answer to: "how long is that meeting? can you please talk about plans and account API?" (I want to make some mate if I have time)
<ralsina> nessita: 1 hour usually. I will ask about accounts
<nessita> thanks, please let us know when you guys are free
<gord> hey hey all, its now got to the point where i have so much stuff in u1 i can't sync it all on to my /home partition for lack of space. any plans of following symlinks or something this cycle so i can use my slow HDD's to sync to rather than the fast SSD i use on my home partition?
<ralsina> nessita: pushed without "Back" and added IRL instructions
<ralsina> volunteers for bug #805899 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805899 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "Can't sign in to U1 from Live session (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805899
<ralsina> thisfred, dobey? ^
<alecu> gord, I think there's no plan for symlinks during this cycle.
 * thisfred looks
<dobey> ralsina: dup
<thisfred> ralsina: hmm, looks like we're missing dependencies on the CD
<mandel1> nessita: I'm bacl
<mandel1> back
<dobey> thisfred: eh?
<ralsina> dobey: can you mark it dup?
<dobey> ralsina: already done
<ralsina> dobey: cool
<ralsina> dobey: thanks!
<gord> alecu, oh thats a shame, i guess there is no solution to my problem other than stop syncing things or get a larger SSD right?
<mandel> nessita: ups, the irc client let me down...
<thisfred> dobey: well if the dbus service we need isn't running, I'm guessing something on the live CD is missing that we need (and that may not be explicitly listed in our dependencies)
<dobey> gord: is it all in ~/Ubuntu One, or in other folders that you've synchronized as well?
<thisfred> dobey: oh, already known, nm
<dobey> gord: because you can choose to not sync some of those other folders to that disk
<thisfred> dobey: I think gord wants to sync more, not less,
<alecu> gord, perhaps mounting your hdd as /home (or /home/gord) and having symlinks to the sdd for the folders you want to be fast. But it sounds like a lot of trouble.
<nessita> mandel: you had lunch already?
<mandel> alecu: so, regarding the encoding, the problem is that pyinotify gets the paths as a sequence of bytes (str in my email, ups!) and sd has the logic to deal with them and use utf-8 against the server, on the windows side we get the paths as a encoded string in mbcs, so we have to make the pyinotify implementation to use bytes so that we need to change nothing on the other side
<mandel> nessita: yes I have
<nessita> mandel: ok. Bosses remembered they have the weekly management call, so we're waiting for them
<alecu> nessita, do you know if we can have udfs for folders symlinked in /home from another filesystem?
<dobey> alecu: you can't
<dobey> alecu: symlinks get nothing
<gord> yeah i need to sync more but not on my /home partition, what are the requirements u1 needs to allow syncing? does it have to be in /home? certain filesystems?
<thisfred> alecu: afaik no links, sym or hard will ever be synced
<nessita> alecu: nopes, and the reason is we don't allow UDFs to be symlinks
<dobey> gord: has to be under /home
<nessita> alecu: part of UDF validation is checking that the path is not a link
<thisfred> which I still disagree with, but there you go. I think dropbox shows it can be done in a non-confusing way
<alecu> nessita, so there's no solution to gord's problem above? having a small fast ssd as /home, and no way to sync a bigger hdd?
<dobey> gord: because there is no way for us to guarantee we can sync to the same place outside of /home on other systems.
<dobey> precognition is not a feature of u1 :)
<thisfred> dobey: which is why we should sync them as real files
<nessita> alecu: not at the moment, unless mounting the FS via some fancy mount method
<dobey> thisfred: sync what?
<alecu> thisfred, gord, I agree that we should sync symlinks too.
<alecu> nessita, who may know what that fancy method is?
<dobey> syncing symlinks is useless
<thisfred> dobey: sync symlinks as actual files they represent, just like dropbox does (I think). Unless they exist as symlinks on the target system
<alecu> dobey, s/syncing symlinks/syncing stuff from other filesystems/
<dobey> thisfred: i see no actual value in it
<thisfred> dobey: I've used it and I do
<gord> yeah i don't actually want to sync symlinks, i just want to "mv ~/Music/ /storage/Music; ln -s /storage/Music ." and have u1 play nice with it
<thisfred> right
<dobey> which is basically impossible to do
<thisfred> so u1 should follow symlinks
<thisfred> why?
<thisfred> well if the disk is not mounted you want to not delete it all I guess
<rye> in case /storage is a mountpoint and it gets unmounted, syncdaemon will be happily removing the files from online storage
<rye> been there, done that
<nessita> alecu: let me look the bug report with some instructions
<thisfred> but you could maybe autounsubscribe folders on filesystems that are not mounted
<dobey> because we don't necessarily have write access to same place on ohter systems
<dobey> and what happens if it's an external disk, and it gets plugged into another system, that's also synced with u1
<thisfred> dobey: If we treat it as a folder in the place it is mounted, it will just create a new folder on the other system
<dobey> until we are providing a proper back-up service, handling anything outside home is not feasible
<gord> well you don't sync the symlink surely? in my case the music folder on system B would just get created and populated as a directory Music in home
<thisfred> unless you already have that folder there, and then it will sync into it
<thisfred> what gord says
<joshuahoover> fagan: ping
<dobey> the problem is that pretty much anything we decide to do with symlinks/folders outside home, will never actually be what the user wants, as long as we are a sync service, and not a back-up service.
<thisfred> gord: This discussion has been had 3 years ago, though, so I don't hold out much hope for a policy change
<alecu> thisfred, we should push for one, because gord is not the first user to ask for it.
<alecu> at least a policy review.
<thisfred> dobey: it will be what the user wants: if the user knows what symlinks are, they are sophisticated enough to understand the solution we provide, which will have some corner cases, I admit
<alecu> I have the exact same issue on my new desktop.
<dobey> the only people really asking for it are hackers at canonical, and ubuntu/debian developers. :)
<thisfred> yes, but if we can help them without breaking it for the other users, why not?
<dobey> thisfred: it will never be what the user wants, unless the user already knows what we're going to do and they consciously decide that is what they want, after the fact
<nessita> alecu: can't find the bug report, but I think jdo was a commenter there
<thisfred> dobey: again, like it is with dropbox
<dobey> thisfred: but going into it, it's almost never what they want
<thisfred> dobey: I agree you have to find out how it works, and then adapt to that
<dobey> i don't know what dropbox does with symlinks, but i guarantee it's the wrong thing
<thisfred> dobey: but it makes things possible that are not possible now
<dobey> if it doesn't Just Work (TM), then it's broken.
<thisfred> dobey: no it's not, it works just fune
<thisfred> fine
<dobey> no it doesn't
<thisfred> fine
<dobey> how do you sync a symlink to windows?
<thisfred> It does what I want it to do
<dobey> yes, and you are not anywhere near a typical use case :)
<thisfred> dobey: As I keep saying, it's only a symlink on the original system
<thisfred> dobey: which is the problem people keep asking us to solve, nothing more
<dobey> that is only the first time you've said that
<thisfred> no
<gord> i don't actually care about symlinks, its just there doesn't seem to be a solution to having a lot of data in ubuntu one and trying to use ubuntu one with small drives
<dobey> yes :)
<dobey> and it's not the problem people keep asking us to solve, unfortunately
<dobey> but anyway, whatever
<alecu> gord, so, as a temp solution, you may "mount /dev/hdd ~/mount"; then make udfs out of ~/mount/Music, etc, then symlinks in ~/Music to ~/mount/Music
<dobey> there are much worse problems to deal with
<thisfred> dobey: read what gord is asking, that is exactly the problem he is having, he wants to sync stuff not in his home. He doesn't care about symlinks
<alecu> gord, but be very careful with the thing that rye commented above, about not unmounting that while syncdaemon is running
<dobey> i read what gord is asking.
<thisfred> alecu: still have to be very careful with that: unmount your external HD, and it might delete all your music
<alecu> gord, because if it detects that those files were deleted, it will start deleting them on the cloud.
<thisfred> right
<alecu> gord, it's not external, right?
<gord> alecu, huh and that should work? will have to have a play, and yeah its internal
<thisfred> alecu: I think if SD knew about symlinks, or was just plain able to sync stuff outside home, we could detect unmounted filesystems and unsubscribe them or mask them temporarily pretty easily
<dobey> gord: if you're going to do the mount thing, make sure it gets mounted before you log in from gdm/lightdm
<thisfred> This is what my music player does for disks that aren't mounted
<alecu> thisfred, absolutely. Sounds great.
<dobey> the problem is that sd uses pyinotify directly
<dobey> the problem is that "sync stuff outside of home" is not feasible.
<thisfred> Well I don't know much about pyinotify, but I very much doubt it sends 'deleted' events for files on disks that are unmounted
<dobey> there is "back-up stuff outside home" which is a different thing
<dobey> and we are not a back-up service yet
<dobey> thisfred: what i mean, is that if it used gio, a lot more useful info would be available
<thisfred> It's totally feasible, as long as you let go of the idea that all UDFs have to live in the same place on each device
 * nessita -> brbs
<dobey> (plus it would be cross-platform already)
<thisfred> which assumption the mobile clients have already broken
<dobey> thisfred: as long as you ignore the fact that we are a sync service, yes
<thisfred> dobey: well let's switch to that
<dobey> the mobile client doesn't sync
<thisfred> dobey: we're syncing files and folders, not filesystems
<thisfred> dobey: yes it does, on a file by file basis
<dobey> no, it browses and lets you download a file. it's the same as the web client
<thisfred> anyway, discussion interesting, but not going anywhere :)
<dobey> so hell, just use the web client then; it's a solved problem
<thisfred> well in that case it should be made to
<dobey> ∎ :)
<dobey> i'm sure making 10000 folders and uploading 5000 files individually would make an interesting 6 years of one's live
<dobey> life
<thisfred> I don't understand what you're saying there
<thisfred> If I explicitly download a file from U1 to my mobile client, I don't see why it shouldn't be kept in sync
<dobey> i'm saying the argument that android breaks the sync assumption in some way is moot, because it's the same as the web client
<thisfred> well, that's great for a first iteration, but I'm sure we're more ambitious than that in the long run
<dobey> no i think it does keep it in sync on android
<dobey> but it's nothing at all like solving the problem of syncing external drives on a PC
<dobey> they are very different problem spaces
<thisfred> well it's all sync, it has nothing to do with backup
<dobey> it isn't all sync
<dobey> anyway, this is going nowhere
<thisfred> dobey: well then you use confusing language since that's what you just called it
<mandel> kiss kiss kiss
<mandel> :P
<thisfred> :)
<thisfred> pistols at dawn? ;)
<dobey> too early
<thisfred> true
<thisfred> drinking contest at midnight?
<dobey> that works
<mandel> hehehe
<nessita> mandel: where are logs now, in windows, using latest xdg?
<mandel> AppData\Local\xdg\cache\
<mandel> nessita: we are using the xdg_cache path for logs and partial files
<nessita> mandel: ack, thanks. I m about to report 2 not-minor bugs in syncdaemon. One makes local rescan crash so syncdaemon does nothing else
<mandel> nessita: ok, I'm close to be done with the UploadCMd tests so that facundo can give the green light and will move to those before I deal with the utf-8 issue
<nessita> ack
<mandel> nessita: that way we can talk about the udf8 issue at the meeting, but it is a no brainer :P
<nessita> mandel: no brainer?
<nessita> not sure what that means in this context
<mandel> nessita: facil
<nessita> mandel: hum, I doubt it :-) unicode and file path names are never easy
<mandel> nessita: well, I know where the code has to go, and I should be able to understand it… and I have no brain :P
<mandel> nessita: have you had any news regading the mumble?
<nessita> mandel: as soon as the manager finish their call. ralsina, Chipaca: any ETA for our daily mumble?
<ralsina> sorry guys, it started a bit late, and we are all a bit late
<nessita> mandel: I'm about to report paste.ubuntu.com/638446
<nessita> ralsina: you added IRL testing instructions to the commit message in https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_804600/+merge/66731 :-)
<dobey> grr, power blip
<mandel> nessita: can you do me a favour, can you get into mumble and let me know if you can hear me?
<ralsina> nessita: yikes, fixing
<nessita> mandel: yes, let me report this bug first
<mandel> nessita: sure
<ralsina> nessita: there
<alecu> mandel, back to the unicode issue. Above you said "on the windows side we get the paths as a encoded string in mbcs"
<mandel> alecu: yes
<alecu> mandel, in python, it means either a secuence of bytes in "UTF-16/UCS-2" encoding, or either a unicode object.
<alecu> mandel, what do you mean by mbcs?
<alecu> mandel, so, how does pyinotify gets the paths on windows?
<mandel> alecu: http://docs.python.org/howto/unicode.html#unicode-filenames
<alecu> looking
<alecu> ooook.
<mandel> alecu: the paths are returned by a call to COM
<mandel> alecu: does it make sense?
<alecu> mandel, ok. But that COM call returns a type(unicode) object, right?
<mandel> alecu: yes
<mandel> alecu: the code works as following, we get the events from COM, get the to a Q so we do not loose any events, in a diff thread, read the Q and create pyinotify events as the ones you would get on Linux
<alecu> mandel, ok, and internally syncdaemon handles everything as type(unicode). The conversion from "linux filesystem encoding" to type(unicode) is done on the linux platform specific stuff.
<alecu> mandel, ahhhh ok.
<nessita> mandel: bug #805981
<alecu> mandel, then that means that the "synthetic pyinotify events" you are creating should have "bytes"
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805981 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: KeyError during local rescan, which makes syncdaemon do nothing else (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805981
<mandel> alecu: yes, exactly
<alecu> mandel, should have "bytes in some encoding" as the filenames
<alecu> mandel, that's why you'll convert the type(unicode) filenames as returned from COM into the "bytes" required by the pyinotify events using some encoding. Say "utf-8".
<alecu> did I understand correctly?
<CardinalFang> Eww, found why Android music app doesn't load some  album art.  "GraphicsJNI  E  VM won't let us allocate 5120000 bytes"
<CardinalFang> "bitmap size exceeds VM budget"
 * CardinalFang boggles.
<ralsina> CardinalFang: WTF is that image? A 1024x768 BMP/ :-)
<mandel> alecu: yes, that is what we have to do
<beuno> CardinalFang, nice!
<alecu> CardinalFang, here's ten bucks. Get a gig'o'ram.
<beuno> CardinalFang, that's because we don't resize the images on the server
<ralsina> alecu: in a phone? Good luck with that :-)
<beuno> we send whatever is embeded
<CardinalFang> alecu, in my phone?  Yes please.
<mandel> alecu: but ofcourse we also have to make sure that the os_helper layer knows about this too
<beuno> CardinalFang, in 3 months or so we should be able to resize images, but, you know, 3 months
<CardinalFang> beuno, I can do it at download time.
<alecu> ralsina, as long as the image has to be uncompressed before displaying, packing it with jpeg2000 would not be useful either :-)
<beuno> CardinalFang, that'd be awesemoner
<alecu> mandel, why does the os_helper layer need to knows about this too?
 * alecu does not know about the os_helper layer.
<Chipaca> nessita: now?
<dobey> grr, evil broken APIs
<alecu> mandel, btw: please let me review those branches.
<mandel> alecu: sure, I'll add you as a requested review
<mandel> alecu: the os_layer wants to be writing to the fs in the correct encoding, that is mbcs which ever that is in your installation
<mandel> not plain utf8
<mandel> I mean, not the utf8 we use in the server side
<alecu> mandel, let's not care about server side.
<alecu> mandel, server side we use type(unicode), we use utf8 for the network, and we use type(unicode) internally in syncdaemon as well.
<nessita> Chipaca: yes!
<mandel> alecu: god…
<alecu> mandel, but for writing on windows from python we should be using the same type(unicode) objects we use inside syncdaemon.
<ralsina> sorry, was fetching coffee
<mandel> alecu: are you sure about that?
<alecu> mandel, we should not be converting that to the encoding specified by mcbs, because python should do that in the best way.
<mandel> alecu: ha.. should do that, we need to confirm that assumption :P
<alecu> mandel, as a general python knowledge, I am sure. But perhaps syncdaemon does something different I am missing.
<nessita> Chipaca: coming to mumble?
<Chipaca> nessita: am there
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> nessita: why is sso tests printing log messages to console in middle of tests?
<nessita> dobey: got a trace? (we changed nothing related AFAIK)
<dobey>     test_delete ... ERROR:dbus.connection:Unable to set arguments ({'org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection.Label': dbus.String(u'sample_keyring', variant_level=1)}, '') according to signature u'a{sv}': <type 'exceptions.TypeError'>: Fewer items found in D-Bus signature than in Python arguments
<dobey>                                                        [OK]
<dobey> i am getting that in trying to fix bug #805244
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805244 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Method "Create Collection" with signature "a{sv}" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Service" doesn't exist (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805244
<dobey> and trying to maintain compat with older version
<dobey> and i am trapping TypeError and not re-raising it, so not even sure why it would end up in a log message, since i'm not logging it
<joshuahoover> fagan: ping
<ralsina> manuel: lost you on mumble
<nessita> dobey: we saw this behavior a lot in the past, when something "breaks" in the background somehow the debug mode gets enabled
<dobey> makes no sense :(
<dobey> soi'm surprised that people are actually hitting this bug
<dobey> it implies there's no default keyring set up yet, which would be very odd
<dobey> i guess maybe on a fresh install is possible, but still quite odd
<dobey> especially if on wifi
<dobey> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-805244/+merge/66918
<dobey> nessita: i am pretty sure that solves the bug, but the test thing is bugging me still :-/
<thisfred> dobey: well the latest report was from someone running the live CD, there it's less surprising I gyess
<dobey> eh, i just wish people would stop breaking API with no sane way to keep compat
<mandel> alecu: ping
<alecu> mandel, pong
<mandel> alecu: got an encoding related branch for review, got time for it?
<mandel> this is the one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-805372/+merge/66887
<dobey> Chipaca: the lint issues need to be fixed in the branch from DiegoSarmentero you are trying to land. why is it not proposed/owned by DiegoSarmentero directly?
<alecu> mandel, looking
<mandel> thx
<nessita> dobey: ack, sorry for the delay was on a call
 * mandel walks dog
<Chipaca> dobey: because his 'push' was failing. But he's got it working, and fixed the lint issues, and will be pushing it later today.
<dobey> ok
<jo-erlend> why does computers show up several times in the u1 client?
<dobey> nessita: no worries; i'm going to head off to lunch right now. thanks :)
<dobey> bbiab
<Chipaca> jo-erlend: http://askubuntu.com/q/19792/711
 * ralsina goes eat
<jo-erlend> Chipaca, that seems to indicate that the computer will be listed once per application
<jo-erlend> ? That can't be right?
<Chipaca> jo-erlend: not sure what you mean
<Chipaca> jo-erlend: what part indicates that? once per what application? what do you mean by 'application'?
<jo-erlend> Chipaca, not your answer, but the other one. Your answer doesn't really answer the question, I think. Why is a computer authorized several times?
<Chipaca> jo-erlend: because you deleted the key from your keyring, for example
<Chipaca> jo-erlend: several ways, but that's probably the most common
<jo-erlend> Chipaca, «If you have multiple device entries for Ubuntu One you can use the following steps to determine which devices to keep and which to delete. Be aware that it is not uncommon to have two entries. One for Ubuntu One and one for Tomboy.»
<jo-erlend> that's what I meant. That didn't sound right.
<Chipaca> that is absolutely correct
<Chipaca> jo-erlend: *in seahorse*, there'll be one key per application
<jo-erlend> ah! I misunderstood then.
<Chipaca> jo-erlend: if you log in to software centre (to purchase things, for example), you'll have a key for it also
<Chipaca> the ubuntuone-control-panel (or in older ubuntus, ubuntuone-preferences) will list only those that are for Ubuntu One
<Chipaca> jo-erlend: server-side, on the sso site you'll also have one key per app, whereas on the u1 site you'll only have the u1 keys
<jo-erlend> right. Think those keys in gnome-keyring should be better labeled.
<nessita> mandel: poing
<nessita> mandel: ping
<nessita> mandel: ping
<nessita> ok, lunchtime
<mandel> nessita: pong
 * mandel back
<alecu> mandel, ping
<mandel> alecu: pong
<alecu> mandel, I'm trying to understand the branch that fixes pyinotify.py
<mandel> ok
<alecu> mandel, it seems that the only place used for that output_format is in the __repr__ of the event, right?
<alecu> mandel, that means that the pyinotify in the windows dir is handling file names as type(unicode)
<mandel> alecu: yes, that is correct, which was giving an exception when we wanted to write the logs
<alecu> mandel, ok. And btw: why do we include pyinotify inside our own code?
<mandel> alecu: because that is a subset of pyinotify, is just the events, i has no code regarding how those events are gotten from the OS
<mandel> alecu: so instead of implementing something similar, I grabbed the minimun I needed and used it
<mandel> the license etc is ok, right?
<alecu> mandel, I think not. If the owner signed a contributor agreement... blah blah blah.
<mandel> alecu: really? mierda contributor agreement...
<mandel> alecu: so wants the point of open source if we cannot use it, and ofcourse I cannot do easy_install pyinotify on windows...
<alecu> mandel, also... I understood from what we talked before that we were going to handle all the filenames in the "windows synthetic pyinotify events" as byte. But this clearly shows that we are handling them as unicode, so I'm puzzled.
<alecu> mandel, good point on the open source bit.
<mandel> alecu: well, right now, the formatter brakes if the data is unicode, which only happens with path, but nevertheless it should ot brake
<mandel> s/ot/not
<mandel> alecu: so, we fix that in case we have unicode comming from somewhere, next we deal with the file paths so that they use byte and not unicode, which the formatter per encapsulation, should not care about
 * mandel hopes he makes sense
<alecu> mandel, oh, ok. that makes sense.
<mandel> :D
<alecu> mandel, I'm approving the branch, and we'll ask everybody on the contrib agreement after they return from lunch. Or tomorrow.
<mandel> alecu: ok… but this contributor agreement is a PITA...
<alecu> mandel, I know.
<nessita> mandel: any updates regarding the bug you filed to pywin32 upstream?
<nessita> mandel: I'm running a non patched version and I'm having no issues at all
<mandel> nessita: I was going to send the version of pywin32 I was using, but I need to use a clean vm.. will do later this evening
<mandel> I don't want to loose time on the vm right now
<nessita> mandel: ok, for now I removed those steps (the patching of the win32) from the instructions
<nessita> dobey: approved
<mandel> ok
<nessita> ralsina_eating: you need more reviews?
<nessita> mandel, alecu: you need reviews? (IRL @ win7 in particular)
<nessita> if not, I'll start making the u1cp tests run in win7
<alecu> I'm fine, thanks.
<mandel> nessita: so far I don't
<mandel> nessita: I'm moving to your rescan issue
<nessita> mandel: yey!
<nessita> mandel: I had to remove the file in order to have a working syncdaemon
<nessita> mandel: so you may need to create your own ugly?.png file to play with :-)
<mandel> nessita: got plenty of those :)
<nessita> mandel: then how come you did not hit this bug?
<mandel> nessita: because I never did I rescan… I always got them and remove the files because I was testing other things...
<mandel> nessita: you got further than I did in the IRL tests
<mandel> I think I hit something else before that...
<nessita> mandel: the rescan is just the LOCAL_RESCAN stage, which takes place before any other action (INIT -> LOCAL_RESCAN -> [LOCAL_RESCAN_DONE] -> everything else
<nessita> so I'm puzzled
<mandel> puzzled? why>
<mandel> ???
<nessita> mandel: why you did not hit this
<mandel> I got to the point where the files where written on the fs, then removed everything Ubuntu One/ xdg etc...
<mandel> and never got to do a rescan with data in the hd
<nessita> mandel: ah, I see4
 * alecu lunches
<mandel> nessita: I found the issue with the local_rescan, listdir has to be fixed to ensure that the paths are not returned with utf8 chars, got the test done will push as soon as I have fixed the method
<nessita> mandel: on mumble, one sec
<facundobatista> mandel, what do you mean "with utf8 chars"?
<mandel> facundobatista: fear not ;) I mean that we swap ? for an interrobang so that the user can see his illegal path on windows, the pyinotify implementation we have takes care of that case and swaps it, but listdir was not doing so
<mandel> facundobatista: so metadata ignores the fact that we have funny utf8 char, and we do not loose files so that the user can have them synced.. also the chars are very strange ones I'd would be very very strange if the create a file with that path on windows
<rye> mandel, we have files causing oopses having \n in them
<rye> mandel, i mean real newline
<mandel> rye: really… people should take a test to be able to use a computer… why would they have a \n?
<mandel> that most be an app doing something stupid...
<mandel> well, I'm going to call it a day, catch you all tom
 * mandel EOD
<nessita> mandel: report pliz?
<ralsina> I'm back but will have to babysit for a little while. Will make up for it late tonight. Ping me because I am around!
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> is there a nifty way to get the byte difference between two strings in python?
<dobey> hrmm, or maybe that's not what i want
<ralsina> byte difference? As in "what bytes are different?"
<dobey> yes, or if there are any different bytes
<dobey> am having problem with launchpad api :(
<ralsina> alecu: different bytes? s1 != s2 :-)
<dobey> and str() of an entry object in the launchpadlib api, gives the URL for the resource, but to my eyes they look the same
<alecu> ralsina, what?
<dobey> though python is saying 1 != 2
<ralsina> dobey: using filter?
<nessita> ralsina: since humanize is defined in ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/__init__.py, the test should be in ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/tests/ (and you put it inside qt tree). I'll move it
<dobey> ralsina: no. i'm just doing if foo == bar:
<ralsina> dobey: apply a filter function over zip(s1,s2) and you should get the exact difference
<dobey> and it's failing, when it shouldn't
<dobey> it's quite weird
<ralsina> nessita: I put it there because the gtk tree doesn't use this humanize, but that's ok
<dobey> because it's not failing for everyone :(
<ralsina> dobey: but you have a case that fails?
<dobey> ralsina: yes, multiple it seems, and multiple that work. is very weird
<ralsina> dobey: if s1 and s2 are the allegedly alike strings: filter(lambda t: t if t[0] == t[1] else None, zip(s1,s2)) [untested like crazy]
<ralsina> dobey: sorry I meant you have a specific example copied somewhere that fails :-)
<dobey> WTF: https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~adorilson != https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~adorilson
<nessita> ralsina: did you talk to Claire re: sso spec?
<ralsina> nessita: pinged her, got no response
<nessita> ralsina: could you please write her an email?
<ralsina> nessita: sure, with you an copy
<nessita> thanks!
<ralsina> dobey, are those two copied and pasted?
<dobey> ralsina: that line is a copy and paste of a direct print statement. i added quotes around them after that, and no visible character differences within quotes :(
<ralsina> dobey: could there have been a trailing space?
<nessita> dobey: can you print repr of the strings?
<dobey> WTF: "<person at https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~adorilson>" != "<person at https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~adorilson>"
<dobey> is repr
<nessita> dobey: you're using == for comparing objects that do not define __eq__?
<nessita> that will compare id's of the objects
<dobey> i don't know if they define __eq__ or not
<nessita> seems like no?
<dobey> then why would it work sometimes?
<ralsina> dobey print thingie.__eq__ and you will know
<dobey> <bound method Entry.__eq__ of <person at https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~adorilson>>
<dobey> so it is defined
<dobey> so wtf :)
<ralsina> dobey, therefore, it sometimes fails because __eq__ is buggy ;-)
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> the etag is different for some reason
<ralsina> dobey: could be different apaches answering?
<dobey> i hope not
<dobey> ralsina: and i'm not sure it matters as i think this is a value stored in the db
<ralsina> etag? In the db? weird.
<dobey> well not sure
<dobey> but the etag seems to have two hashes in it
<dobey> and the first one is different, but the second is the same
<dobey> it's quite odd
<dobey> and this is a very annoying bug for us :(
<ralsina> etags are for cache invalidation, comparing objects based on their etags is kinky, at least.
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> and #launchpad-dev is totally dead
<beuno> dobey, it's post-thunderdome sprint
<beuno> I'd guess people are jetlagged, on holiday and tires
<nessita> dobey: did you and ralsina find any solution to the issue where u1trial gets "stuck" when using qt4reactor in windows?
<ralsina> nessita: I have been looking at it
<dobey> nessita: no, i'm not sure what to say about it. and i fixed the sso bug, and ran into this lp bug
<ralsina> nessita: without much success. It seems there is a thread leftover or something like that, based on a message I get when stopping it
<dobey> it would be nice to know what is keeping it running exactly, and if the same thing happens on linux with qt4
<nessita> ralsina: QOject ::killTimers: bla?
<ralsina> nessita: right
<nessita> dobey: it does not happen on linux, confirmed
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> beuno: people should not do sprints in the thunderdome. Not ergnonomic at all.
<ralsina> nessita: and debugging stuff on windows is... semi-impossible?
<dobey> ralsina: well, it makes room for new hires
<nessita> ralsina: we can always move the style check to the top, before the tests are run
<ralsina> dobey: yes, but HHRR complains about the turnover, and maintenance about the blood.... not worth it.
<ralsina> nessita: agreed
<ralsina> That way It's "fixed" with a Ctrl+C
<ralsina> nessita: want me to add it to the branch you review?
<nessita> ralsina: does your branch pass stule checks?
<ralsina> nessita: yes!
<nessita> ralsina: then please!
<dobey> ralsina: is something in the windows tests creating another qt main loop or thread or something?
<dobey> and not properly disposing of it
<nessita> dobey: in the control panel case, it's the exact same suite on both ends
<ralsina> dobey: could be
<nessita> dobey: so not sure how that can be happening
<ralsina> nessita: pushed with the tests at the bottom
<nessita> ralsina: that branch was already approved by me, you knew that, didn't you? :-)
<ralsina> nessita: for some reason some launchpad mails take foreeeeeeever to arrive
<ralsina> So no
<nessita> ralsina: ah :-)
<ralsina> But hey, that means I can merge it ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: are you ok with 1-review for the installer?
<nessita> ralsina: yes (given the shortage of reviewrs)
<ralsina> nessita: ok, +1ing myself and will stop asking for 2nd reviews
<nessita> ralsina: heh, I mean I'm ok with this branch, but i think in general ew should aks 2 reviews
<ralsina> nessita: ok ;-)
<ralsina> let's take it case by case
<ralsina> nessita, alecu: review please (not urgent): https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_803929/+merge/66827
<pandinus> Hello what's exactly the problem "Our Notes, Contacts and Bookmarks database is not responding at the moment."
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: I need your opinion on some matter...
<ralsina> alecu: sire
<nessita> alecu: shoot
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: in syncdaemon tool, I have a long number of methods. Long.
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: I need to apply a new decorator to *most* of them
<nessita> but not all?
<alecu> *all* of syncdaemon tool public methods, except for __init__ and a few others.
<ralsina> alecu, nessita: and a tiny tiy branch for SSO ready for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_805405/+merge/66784
<ralsina> alecu: want to do it via instrospection?
<alecu> (__init__ and _get_dict and wait_connected are the ones that do not need it)
<alecu> ralsina, I was thinking metaclasses. Or something like that.
<nessita> alecu: override __get_attribute__?
<alecu> perhaps I can even rename wait_connected to some other thing...
<ralsina> alecu: well, it does bring python black magic into syncdaemon which is scary. I prefer nessita's idea
<nessita> ralsina: needs tests, also, question: you know that error['__all__'] will not show all the errors?
<ralsina> nessita: how unintuitive :-)
<nessita> ralsina: heh
<nessita> ralsina: __all__ are those errores at form level
<ralsina> nessita: it's used on a specific case (bad answer to recaptcha) and there, the only field is __all__
<alecu> (just counted, it's 51 methods :P)
<nessita> ralsina: not sure what you meant. The __all__ is sent by the SSO server and can have a variety of errors, not only bad captchas
<alecu> nessita, so, __get_attribute__ sounds reasonable, but I wonder if it is a bit of black magic also.
<alecu> perhaps adding the 51 decorators makes more sense. Or perhaps not, because if we add yet another method we'll have to remember to add the decorator.
<ralsina> nessita: then what should I display? There is nothing else when the problem is the recaptcha
<nessita> alecu: yes to __get_attribute__ being a bit of black magic, but since the def will be in the same module, I prefer this solution to 51 decorators
<ralsina> I prefer __get_attriute__ to metaclasses
<nessita> ralsina: you need to handle all the fields from that error dict. You can have specific errors for specific bits, such as 'email' and 'password'
<alecu> ok, you guys have convinced me. Thanks!
<nessita> ralsina: when you get a __all__ error, you *also* need to show an error at form level
<alecu> guys and gals :-)
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> ralsina: not sure if what I say is clear...
<ralsina> nessita: I am getting *only* a __all__ saying "Bad recaptcha solution"
<nessita> ralsina: well, that is your particular case. But the spec is different
<ralsina> Or I may be wrong, will test different errors
<nessita> ralsina: the API says:
<nessita> "we'll send a dict with errors back to you"
<nessita> just like django validation does
<nessita> (and, implementarion detail, right now is the same dict, AFAIK)
<ralsina> nessita: will try it and get back to you on the report then :-)
<nessita> ralsina: so, despite your IRL tests can't display any other field, we need to handle the error dict according to the spec
<nessita> ralsina: GTK version already does this, we may need to move that to a common location
<ralsina> nessita: I will look at that code, too
<nessita> ralsina: see gtk/gui.py _build_general_error_message and
<nessita> on_user_registration_error for example
<ralsina> nessita: but if it's like a django validation, the recaptcha error shouldnot be form level, so there is some other bug there.
<nessita> ralsina: we handle error['email'], error['password'], error['message'] and error['__all__']
<nessita> ralsina: There may be a bug there, yes. In that case we need to handle in client and report to upstream
<ralsina> nessita: yep, will double-check and report
<nessita> thanks
<dobey> alright all. have a good evening
<ralsina> nessita: here's the current behaviour: If the captcha is wrong, only the "wrong captcha" message is given in __all__, even if other fields are wrong too. Then again, I suspect that is intentional.
<nessita> ralsina: not sure what your conclusion is then
<nessita> (I still think we need to properly handle the error dict, since this can change server side and our client will blow up)
<ralsina> That I had to reimplement the method, and it will be done in 2' ;-)
<ralsina> OTOH, the GTK code doesn't seem to handle __all__ in on_user_registration_error and the docstring for that method is just wrong.
<ralsina> Ok, it does handle __all__ sorry. The docstring is still wrong.
<nessita> ralsina: why?
<nessita> (may be outdated)
<ralsina> Because it says """""Captcha image generation failed."""
<nessita> """Concatenate __all__ and message from the errordict.""" <- seems correct... am I too sick? (this running nose is killing me)
<ralsina> And that's the docstring for another method
<nessita> ah, that's another line, let me find it
<nessita> what method?
<nessita>  on_user_registration_error ?
<ralsina> on_user_registration_error, right
<nessita> ralsina: definitely bad copy and paste
<ralsina> I can add that change to this branch
<nessita> please
<ralsina> nessita: care to take another look? I'm afraid I crossed your "needs tests" threshold on https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_805405/+merge/66784
<nessita> ralsina: from my POV, that change needs tests
<ralsina> jajajaja
 * ralsina goes write a test
<ralsina> I hate writing tests in sso-client with the replay mocker
<nessita> ralsina: I hate that too. I hate that record-and-play mocker lib
<nessita> I never use it
<ralsina> Me neither. Last night I wasted 1 hour trying to find the right incantation to make the number of calls match
<nessita> can I have a couple of reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/run-tests-windows/+merge/66972 ?
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nessita> and, test for u1cp now run in windows!
<ralsina> yay!
<ralsina> nessita: I have no idea how to test that branch. Should I fake critical() and write tests that send different kind of error dicts?
<ralsina> I meant my branch
<nessita> looking
<nessita> ralsina: yes, and you should call  on_user_registration_error with different error dicts
<alecu> nessita, all tests pass on windows????
<alecu> nessita, congrats!
<ralsina> nessita: ok, will do that
<ralsina> NOOOOO I HATE YOU BZR ON WINDOWS!
<ralsina> bzr: ERROR: Failed to rename C:/Users/ROBERTO/canonical/run-tests-windows/.bzr/c
<ralsina> heckout/limbo/new-7 to C:/Users/ROBERTO/canonical/run-tests-windows/data: [Error
<ralsina>  5] Access is denied
<ralsina> That means I have to whack my whole ~/canonical where all my branches are
<thisfred> dog + walk = later
<nessita> alecu: yes! the tweaks needed were very little :-)
<ralsina> nessita: indeed they pass! cool!
<ralsina> And changes are minimal, so +1 from me
<nessita> thanks
<nessita> I'm gonna to bed now, I'm, not feeling particularly well
<nessita> (the running nose is morphing into a not minor cold)
<nessita> see ya later!
<ralsina> alecu: still here?
<alecu> still
<ralsina> I don't  understand the mocker we use in ubuntu-sso-client :-(
<facundobatista> alecu, I save a file, SD uploads that file, the bubble notifies about a file uploaded three days ago
<alecu> facundobatista, juas! Please open a bug, let thisfred know about it.
<ralsina> alecu: if you do understand that mocker, could you tell me how to write a single test for on_user_registration_error from this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_805405/+merge/66784
<alecu> ralsina, my recommendation is "don't use that mocker for new tests"
<ralsina> alecu: it's an idea. But I don't have patch, and the test case makes me use replay and so on.
<ralsina> And self.view.message_box is already mocked
<ralsina> And I want to put that file on fire :-)
<alecu> ralsina, then create a different TestCase class, make it inherit from twisted.trial.unittest.TestCase and you'll have patch...
<ralsina> ok, I will go that way
<alecu> ralsina, but if you really want to use mocker....
<alecu> ralsina, let's see.
<ralsina> Honestly, I don't but crating a whole testcase different from all the others just to avoid the mocker... fun, but it smells
<alecu> ralsina, that's the issue with mocker. Every time we have to go and fix a test, or create a new one, it's a long time getting again in the mocker mindset. And the weird error messages and...
<thisfred> facundobatista: that is very strange, please assign the bug to me and tell me the number
<alecu> ralsina, so, let's say you make it with mocker. What do you want to assert in the test?
<alecu> ralsina, do you have a specific question or just need a pointer into how to use mocker?
<ralsina> alecu: a simple test where I call on_user_registration_error with error={} would be a good start
<alecu> facundobatista, does the "file uploaded three days ago" shows on the latest logs?
<ralsina> alecu: I also suspect we are not testing much beyond "things are called in the right order" in lots of tests
<alecu> ralsina, you said "self.view.message_box is already mocked". Where is that?
<ralsina> alecu: SetUpAccountControllerTestCase.setUp
<alecu> ralsina, well, that's just an instance of the mocker class, it's not mocked the way we mock it when we are not using mocker.
<ralsina> alecu: ooooooooooook ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, so, that object that's already mocked is no big deal.
<alecu> (I know that phrase above sounded very confusing :-) )
<ralsina> no kidding ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, so my recommendation stands: no more mocker :-)
<alecu> ralsina, do you still want me to build an example with it?
<ralsina> alecu: ok, I will do a non-mocker testcase. Hope nessita doesn't hate it.
<alecu> ralsina, nessita hates mocker. I started using it, and she made me see how awful it was.
<ralsina> alecu: ha
<ralsina> alecu: ok, should be no problem then
<ralsina> but now, I EOD
<alecu> bye!
<facundobatista> thisfred, alecu, ok!
#ubuntuone 2011-07-06
<subone> I uploaded a file from my android phone using the ubuntuone app, but im not seeing it on my PC's ubuntu one folder. any idea why?
<fagan> morning
<duanedesign> morning all, morning fagan
<mandel> morning all!!
<mandel> sorry I'm late, I had so solve some family matters...
<fagan> mandel: for shame
<fagan> :)
<mandel> yeah, I know...
<fagan> oh mandel have you gotten onto google+ yet?
<mandel> fagan: I'm trying, I got 2 invites so far, but I have not managed to get in yet...
<mandel> really anoying
<fagan> mandel: yeah they had holes thats how people got in (like me)
<fagan> mandel: like if you started a video chat thing and invited people who werent on it invited them
<mandel> fagan: I'm got friends that dont give a fuck and are in… really annoying
<fagan> mandel: yeah apparently google are having load issues because of it or something so they are trying to keep the numbers down
<duanedesign> fagan: you are on Google+?
<fagan> duanedesign: yep
<fagan> I love that you can have circles with people who arent on it and it works like a mailing list sort of thing
<fagan> So you actually dont need to be on it
<mandel> seems like a lot of people is really tired of facebook, they might have a problem ;)
<fagan> mandel: yeah facebook's apps thing killed it for me
<duanedesign> fagan: aha, found you :)
<mandel> fagan: I get spammed a lot, and I'm ired of having that many friends and not have a decent way to organize them
<mandel> and is not that I'm a friendly person :P
<fagan> mandel: haha well the circles do that for you I suppose
<duanedesign> yes seems like Google+ is growing at a steady pace
<mandel> fagan: can you have circles within circles?
<mandel> like rugby and within all the diff rugby teams I have been
<fagan> mandel: nope but you can always have people that are in a few different circles
<fagan> so you can just make a big one for rugby and smaller ones for the teams
<mandel> ok, tat could do
<fagan> Oh I just realised its the day before my birthday
<mandel> fagan: do drink tequila in your bday
<fagan> mandel: no no learned my lesson
<fagan> mandel: and that lesson was if mandel brings it to you it must be bad
<mandel> fagan: oh… common is fun, and you did not even reach the rugby teams level, last time they got me drunk was 20 of them :)
<fagan> mandel: well 6 was enough to put me on the floor :D
<mandel> fagan: as everything, is a matter of practice :)
<fagan> mandel: hah I might just get 1 since one of my friends has stopped drinking jagerbombs
<fagan> so I have to turn him off a different drink
<mandel> fagan: do get drunk now that you can recover, once you pass 25 is not the same...
<fagan> mandel: well your talking to king fall on the floor
<fagan> I think I have the worst history for waking up with big massive cuts and bruses
<fagan> :D
<fagan> and not remembering how they got there
<mandel> fagan: popcorn in my underwear… that is all
<fagan> mandel: hahah well popcorn isnt as bad as certain women
<fagan> :)
 * fagan break 
<duanedesign> mandel: +1 i used to recover from a good night of spirits the next day in a few hours. Now it takes alllll day and then some :P
<mandel> duanedesign: yes.. I used to be able to last 3 days none sleep and drinking, now I go to bed at 3am thinking it was a crazy night...
<mandel> we are getting old :P
<fagan> mandel: I could never go a night without sleeping with drink in me
<mandel> fagan: I can do it now with no driks, my record is 5 days… I don't sleep much, that is why I have migraines..
<fagan> mandel: I get like 3 hours sleep a night generally
<fagan> on a normal week
<teknico> mandel, *five* days without sleeping?!? yikes!
<duanedesign> yeahthats crazy
<duanedesign> yeah thats*
<mandel> teknico: back in the day… not any more. And ended up bleeding through the nose etc.. it was a bad idea
<teknico> oh wow
<duanedesign> if i miss sleep by noon the next day I am toast
<ralsina> good morninr!
<fagan> morning ralsina
 * ralsina has serious problems context-switching to/from development.
<ralsina> When I start coding I can do crap else, and when I do other stuff I can't code. It's weird.
<duanedesign> ralsina: like rubbing your stomach while patting your head :)
<ralsina> duanedesign: yeah, but as if patting my head meant I can't rub my stomach for 30 minutes :-)
<mandel> ralsina: clarita was looking for you
<ralsina> mandel: thanks
<alecu> hello!
<clarita> or ubuntuone-one-one
<clarita> ignore! that was aimed at ralsina :-)
 * fagan break
<ralsina> mandel: can I get a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_805405/+merge/66784 please?
<mandel> sure
<mandel> ralsina: can I get a review for: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-805981/+merge/67025
<ralsina> sure!
<mandel> ralsina: main changes, ensure that we do not use os.listdir so we have always utf-8 paths, and then remove the utf8 chars from the path so that we do have the illegal chars during the rescan
 * mandel away for some mins
<ralsina> mandel: there is a problem in that utf-8 doesn't have "chars" per se, but hey, will run the tests and +1 if they pas
<ralsina> pass
 * fagan thought that sentence was in spanish at a glace because per se and pas
<fagan> ralsina: I think ill swap friday if thats ok. Im having a party in my house on thursday for my birthday and I expect not to be out of bed till like 2PM and ill have to clean my house and all that
<ralsina> fagan: ok
<nessita> hello everyone!
<ralsina> hello nessita
<fagan> ralsina: Ill do some bug reports or what ever on sat
<fagan> nessita: hello
<ralsina> mandel: I can't run the tests on ubuntuone-client, get ImportError: No module named ubuntu_sso.main.windows (ubuntu_sso is in PYTHONPATH)
<ralsina> fagan: I would rather you don't work on saturday
<ralsina> fagan: is there any national holidays in the next month? You can work that instead
<fagan> ralsina: ah ok ill swap it for some bank holiday then
<fagan> ralsina: yeah im sure there will be something
<ralsina> nessita: I took a rather drastic approach to the lack of tests in my sso branch, since mocker was driving me nuts
<ralsina> And I did the tests using twisted's TestCase
<ralsina> https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_805405/+merge/66784
<fagan> Wow just got some weird crashes with nautilus in 11.10
<blajk> lunch!
<fagan> you would think renaming something wouldn't cause a crash
<nessita> ralsina: looking
<nessita> I need to run an unexpected errand, brb
 * fagan is going to chase up this bug for a sec
<mandel> ralsina: which tests are you trying to run?
 * mandel back
<ralsina> mandel: just run-tests fails and no test runs
<mandel> ralsina: hmm no idea, is it is in the path, canpastebin the command and the error?
<mandel> nessita: the solution to the rescan problem: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-805981/+merge/67025
<ralsina> mandel: https://pastebin.canonical.com/49397/
<mandel> ralsina: in that branch you can run just the tests\platform\windows\test_os_helper.py
<mandel> ralsina: nevertheless the runtests.bat must work
<mandel> ralsina: try to do a normal import from the location you ran the batch
<ralsina> mandel, I think run-tests.bat resets PYTHONPATH
<mandel> ralsina: really? that would be a big bug.. I though alecu changed it
<ralsina> mandel: yes, that's it. You need to add %PYTHONPATH% when you set PYTHONPATH in run-tests
<alecu> what did I change?
<ralsina> So, it works if ubuntu-sso-client is *installed*
<ralsina> but not if it's just added in PYTHONPATH
<ralsina> aloha, alecu
<mandel> alecu: runtests.bat and my mistake with using PYTHONPATH instead of PYTHONPATHEXEC or something like that
<alecu> mandel, I think I changed PYTHONPATH to PYTHONEXEPATH in some run-test.bat, but probably not in every project
<ralsina> yes, PYTHONPATH is set to c:\python27 so I guess that's the problem
<mandel> ralsina: can you check that ^
<mandel> he, I'm stupid...
<ralsina> mandel: you can fix it on this same branch and I re-pull?
<ralsina> It's just search and replace :-)
<mandel> ralsina: sure, I can, I'll add a bug report so that we keep track of it
<mandel> s/blah/blahexe :)
<fagan> standup in 10
<ralsina> fagan: in 11'!
<ralsina> ok, in 10' now ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: hah it was 10 here
<fagan> :)
 * fagan has an extra minute on AR it seems so im going to use it wisely 
<alecu> ralsina, mandel: I can use some reviews on this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/pb-connect-decorator/+merge/67034
<dobey> hmm, it is quite dark here with the clouds, and the cthulhu
<ralsina> alecu: queued!
<ralsina> dobey: I hate it when it's cthulhu outside
<alecu> ralsina, mandel: and make sure you appreciate how beautiful that branch is, by testing it IRL and pointing control panel to it.
<alecu> making the tests work on that branch was double extra *painful*
<fagan> moi
<nessita> me
<DiegoSarmentero> me
<mandel> me
<dobey> me
<ralsina> me
<fagan> ralsina, dobey, thisfred
<thisfred> me
<nessita> alecu: ?
<nessita> fagan: go
<fagan> oh alecu I always forget someone :/
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Still refactoring, copying, pasting and replacing bits in that branch the rst branch. (Wow I didnt realise I did so many mistakes the first pass I did for everything but its still fixable)
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * Finish off the branch
<fagan> Blocked
<alecu> me
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> nessita: go
<nessita> DONE: IRL reviews @ windows, meetings, made U1CP tests run and pass in windows
<nessita> TODO: test shares and udfs in windows. Keep talking about plan/services information in the control panel.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: DiegoSarmentero
<DiegoSarmentero> DONE:
<DiegoSarmentero> Applied font and qss from resource, adding anti-aliasing to Connecting Animation, Polish Devices tab.
<DiegoSarmentero> TODO:
<DiegoSarmentero> Add Shadow to the connecting animation. Replace dots animation with gif. Finish Folders tab.
<DiegoSarmentero> BLOCKED:
<DiegoSarmentero> No
<ralsina> next, mandel!
<mandel> DONE: fixed bug 805981 and bug 806464 updated changes for branch related to bug 803984
<mandel> TODO: Add changes to pyinotify to use bytes and not unicode
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> next dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #805244, found/filed bug #806163
<dobey> λ TODO: start the shiv^Hm?, more fixes/triage/etc
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: you have to pass the ball :-)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805981 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: KeyError during local rescan, which makes syncdaemon do nothing else (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805981
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806464 in ubuntuone-client "runtests.bat reset the python path (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806464
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803984 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: Inifite loop between upload started -> upload error (TRY_AGAIN) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803984
<dobey> ralsina: go
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805244 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Method "Create Collection" with signature "a{sv}" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Service" doesn't exist (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805244
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806163 in launchpad "Different http_etag for same resource? (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806163
<ralsina> DONE: windows call, reviews, closed bug #804600, re-proposed branches for bugs #805405 #803929
<ralsina> TODO: close bug #805290, #804610, start work on setup.py and bundles
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, sorry, good to know :P
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 804600 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "The Choose Sign In page is not up to spec (affects: 1) (heat: 35)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804600
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805405 in ubuntu-sso-client "In the Qt UI, errors are shown as dictionaries in popups. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805405
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805290 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "The "Are you sure" dialog is missing. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805290
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 804610 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Missing page: No network detected (affects: 1) (heat: 104)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804610
<ralsina> next thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: Bug #762722 TODO: Bug #762722 BLOCKED: no NEXT: alecu
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762722 in ubuntuone-control-panel (and 1 other project) "Opening the Control Panel during sync removes progress indicator (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762722
<alecu> DONE: http://ubuntuone.com/p/133Y/ (bug #806468) https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/pb-connect-decorator/+merge/67034
<alecu> TODO: TCP activation
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806468 in ubuntuone-client "sdtool in windows does not connect to pb (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806468
<nessita> comments anyone?
<ralsina> OBJECTIVES PEOPLE
<ralsina> and by people I mean alecu, mandel
<alecu> nessita: comment: please look at my screenshot.
<nessita> ralsina: YES, sorry, doing that now
<mandel> ralsina: can we do it over mumble?
<ralsina> nessita: at least we talked about them ;-)
<mandel> me lazy :P
<nessita> alecu: looking. Weird the \\?\ should not be there
<ralsina> mandel: I'm not your secretary, I am not typing them for you :-)
<nessita> alecu: but... WOW, congrats
<mandel> ralsina: oh, I have to type them… dammed...
 * fagan hides before mandel asks the intern for the typing 
<nessita> mandel, Chipaca, ralsina, alecu: meeting in 25 minutes?
<nessita> Chipaca: or do you have web meeting today?
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<mandel> nessita: give me 10 min more, please...
<Chipaca> nessita: i want to have lunch :-/
<Chipaca> nessita: (and am otp still)
<nessita> Chipaca, mandel: ok, what time is better for you?
<mandel> at 15 to waht ever hour is in your time zone :)
<mandel> s/waht/what
<nessita> mandel: how long in the future is that? :-)
<nessita> 15 utc? 15 art? 15 madrid time?
<mandel> nessita: no, a menos cuarto de la siguiente hora
<mandel> so, 35 min more or less
<dobey> oh look, more rain :(
<fagan> dobey: give me back my rain
<nessita> Chipaca: 15:45 UTC works for you?
<nessita> Chipaca: sorry, I meant 13:45
<Chipaca> nessita: not really
<nessita> Chipaca: wanna suggest a time? :-)
<mandel> Chipaca: how much time you need
 * fagan errand for an hour or so
<mandel> nessita: I'm going now for lunch and will do it as fast as possible
<mandel> the more we wait the later we have it...
<fagan> (ordering some more books for my collection of stuff I dont have a clue about)
<nessita> mandel: ack, I don't think we'll start before the next hour
<nessita> mandel: enjoy
<mandel> thx!
 * ralsina goes refresh his rusty py2exe-fu
<Chipaca> nessita: mandel_lunch: I'll let you know as soon as I know. 30 minutes after this call endsw.
<nessita> ralsina, mandel_lunch: doing your reviews now
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thx
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> hello
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, I will be submitting the code i've working in my branch in a few minutes... should i propose a merge or not yet?
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> i need to ignaore all files in "/home/mahoru/.zsh/histories"
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> anyone can help me with the regexp ?
<dobey> Mahoru`Tsunemi: i don't understand what you're asking. what does that have to do with ubuntu one?
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> i'm sorry, i want to exclude with the sync some file
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> and i didn't take the good math
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> path*
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> in that path : /home/mahoru/Documents/.zsh/histories
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> i sync the Documents folder, and i want to ignore that path
<dobey> Mahoru`Tsunemi: the only way to do that is to put them in a folder that isn't synchronized. we don't have a way to avoid sync of individual files that are in synchronized folders
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> no
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> there is another way
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> with the ignore regexp
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> but i have some difficulties to ignore all file in that dir
<Rickyo> hello
<dobey> why don't you just ignore .zsh then?
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> dobey: because i sync the zsh config :)
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: sure
<DiegoSarmentero> ok, i'll do that! :D
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: ask for review from "ubuntu one hackers"
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, ok!
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<nessita> ralsina: there are lint issues in the ussoc branch. BEsides fixing that, would you please let me know what I should IRL test in windows?
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<facundobatista> alecu, ping
<facundobatista> or thisfred, ping
<thisfred> facundobatista: pong
<facundobatista> thisfred, where is logged what is sent to the notification bubble?
<alecu> facundobatista, pongo
<thisfred> let me look
<ralsina> nessita: is it ok if I change pylint's report from color to text? color doesn't work on windows
<alecu> facundobatista, does the "file uploaded three days ago" shows on the latest logs?
<thisfred> facundobatista: we use 'logger = logging.getLogger('ubuntuone.status')'
<nessita> ralsina: absolutely
<thisfred> facundobatista: not sure which log file that points to
<facundobatista> alecu, in which latest logs?
<alecu> ralsina, color does work on windows. I have my display set to 24bpp!
 * fagan needs to poke payroll :/
<ralsina> alecu: pylint's colour output. Someone should make it use colorama so it's cross-platform
<alecu> facundobatista, in the logs around the time the wrong bubble was shown. (sorry, I copypasted that question from yesterday)
<facundobatista> alecu, no
<facundobatista> alecu, however, I still don't know to which logs you mean
<alecu> facundobatista, in the "file synchronization" part of syncdaemon logs. Not the status aggregation ones.
<facundobatista> alecu, should the bubble always appear? I just saved a file and no bubble was shown :|
<alecu> facundobatista, it should not appear "always". It has some timeouts so it does not annoy.
<alecu> facundobatista, so, if you've seen a bubble in the past x minutes, it won't show again.
<facundobatista> alecu, I didn't
<nessita> alecu: you need a review?
<facundobatista> alecu, I only see "ubuntuone.SyncDaemon" lines in the syncdaemon.log file, no "ubuntuone.status"
<alecu> nessita: absolutely.
<thisfred> facundobatista: I think we only log at debug level for ubuntuone.status
<facundobatista> thisfred, I'm in DEBUG level
<thisfred> ok
<ralsina> nessita: re-pushed with lint fixes.
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<facundobatista> alecu, which is the timeout you mean? just to be sure and test again
<nessita> ralsina: pep8 issues now...
<ralsina> I just run pep8!
<nessita> ralsina: I just pasted what the branch run gave me. Maybe you forgot a push?
<alecu> facundobatista, the time between "new files found" bubbles is 300 seconds.
<ralsina> nessita: https://pastebin.canonical.com/49401/
<ralsina> nessita: are you on revno 743?
<thisfred> facundobatista: l427 in aggregator.py is the timeout:
<thisfred>     sleep_delay = 300.0
<facundobatista> thisfred, alecu: ok, I didn't have SD activity in the last 7 minutes
<facundobatista> now I'm saving a file
<nessita> ralsina: I'll confirm, but... if you run pep8 like that, shouldn't you be having a lot of errors re the _ui files? pep8 in windows is run with 2 swicthes:
<nessita> --repeat
<nessita> --exclude "pattern"
<ralsina> nessita: I did a setup.py build clean first
<ralsina> oops, without the build :-)
<nessita> ralsina: can you please run pep8 --repeat .
<thisfred> facundobatista: alecu: I wonder if somehow we no longer receive the 'Done with everything' event, and thus the shown filename is never reset, nor maybe some of the other timeouts
<ralsina> nessita: same thing. --repeat only makes it report the same error more than once
<facundobatista> alecu, thisfred: file saved, upload started and finished... no bubble
<alecu> facundobatista, for how long has your syncdaemon been running? minutes? days?
<facundobatista> alecu, thisfred
<facundobatista> 2011-07-06 10:42:19,284 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: SYS_QUEUE_DONE, kwargs: {}
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, I know. You ran it with '.'?
<thisfred> facundobatista: yeah, I don't mean that SD is no longer sending it, just wondering if I broke the processing
<facundobatista> facundo   2582     1  0 Jul05 ?        00:02:38 /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<facundobatista> alecu, yesterday
<ralsina> nessita: no, I checked ubuntu_sso. There are pep8 problems in setup.py but I have not touched it.
<nessita> ralsina: right
<facundobatista> alecu, I can get the exact time from the logs, if it's useful
<facundobatista> 2011-07-05 10:46:56,403
<nessita> ralsina: checking in my windows vm now (the report is from a linux station)
<facundobatista> little more than a day
<facundobatista> alecu, thisfred: I don't have any debug line with "ubuntuone.status" in the whole log
<thisfred> So logging is not working, or writing to somewhere strange
<facundobatista> thisfred, and the notification is not working either
<alecu> facundobatista, thisfred: logging is not working for me either.
<alecu> facundobatista, how did you find out the time it started?
<dobey> facundobatista: you don't have notifications disabled, do you?
<facundobatista> alecu, the time *what* started?
<alecu> facundobatista, the time syncdaemon started.
<facundobatista> dobey, how do I know if I have notifications disabled? (didn't know I could disable them)
<nessita> ralsina: pep8 does not return anything in windows for me too. But it certainly fails on linux, so we need to fix that (errors pasted in the MP)
<facundobatista> alecu, first line in the log
<alecu> facundobatista, my logs have rotated.
<Chipaca> nessita: ready to mumble
<Chipaca> alecu: oh noes! 90 degrees, or the full 180?
<nessita> Chipaca: ack, let me grab the rest
<facundobatista> alecu, [logging]
<facundobatista> backup_count = 0
<facundobatista> file_size = 0
<dobey> facundobatista: don't know where in the config files it is, but there is an option in the "devices" page of the control panel, next to the bw settings
<facundobatista> alecu, don't rotate by size, don't remove any file
<thisfred> facundobatista: does the progress bar work at all for you? (If you add a few big files, say?)
<nessita> mandel_lunch: let us know when you're back, we're ready to mumble
<facundobatista> thisfred, a progress bar?? a progress bar where?
<alecu> facundobatista, is syncdaemon restarted after a suspend/resume?
<facundobatista> alecu, no, I never suspend/resume my desktop
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<thisfred> facundobatista: on the unity launcher icon
<facundobatista> thisfred, I'm on Maverick in my desktop
<thisfred> ah
<thisfred> facundobatista: which version of u1client?
<thisfred> facundobatista:Also: do you have the same issues on natty/oneiric
<thisfred> ?
<facundobatista> thisfred, 1.7.0+r1039-40~maverick1
<thisfred> thx
<facundobatista> thisfred, I don't know, but alecu is on natty (IIRC) and sees no logs either (what about notifications?)
<thisfred> facundobatista: yeah, the logs are weird, but I'm not convinced that's the same issue
<alecu> facundobatista, I'm asking about suspend/resume because I suspended my laptop last night, resumed it this morning, and the logs were rotated an hour after I resumed.
<alecu> facundobatista, I'm on natty. And I do see the notifications.
<thisfred> I have 1.7.0+r1041-40~natty1 , so either the maverick builds are broken, or there's some updates (I doubt they have any notification changes though, so never mind)
<CardinalFang> dist-upgrade...  "debsums: invalid package name 'binutils'"  Aiee!
<facundobatista> dobey, I see "Show activity notifications" checkbox enabled in the control panel
<alecu> facundobatista, I just can't find any notification messages in the logs.
<ralsina> nessita: pushed with the pep8 fixes. I think it's  different pep8 versions. On windows we have 0.6.1, on Ubuntu 0.5.0 and that error is garbage (it's fixed adding the ugly trailing comma in the last argument)
<dobey> facundobatista: ok, hrmm
<mandel_lunch> nessita: I'm back and ready for mumble when needed
<nessita> ralsina: the adding of the comma at the end is good to reduce the diff lines when adding new imports :-)
<nessita> ralsina: regarding the code, can you please replace the whole "for key in keys:" (and the two lines above) with a list comprehension? something like:
<nessita> errors = [v for k, v in sorted(error.iteritems())]
<facundobatista> thisfred, I see that 1.7.0+r1041-40~maverick1 is available to install
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nessita> alecu, Chipaca, alecu, ralsina: mumble?
<alecu> nessita: I'm there and waiting for you gal and guys :-)
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<thisfred> facundobatista: yeah, I doubt anyone touched notifications in the last two revisions though.
<nessita> alecu, Chipaca, alecu, ralsina: mumble is not working in my laptop (I forgot), can we skype instead?
<mandel_lunch> nessita: I can try :)
<thisfred> facundobatista, alecu: ouch, I think why we'r not logging:
<thisfred> if os.environ.get('DEBUG_STATUS'):
<thisfred>     debug_handler = logging.StreamHandler(sys.stderr)
<thisfred>     debug_handler.setFormatter(basic_formatter)
<thisfred>     debug_handler.setLevel(LOG_LEVEL)
<thisfred>     logger.addHandler(debug_handler)
<thisfred> We have a special env variable...
<ralsina> nessita: pushed with the comprehension
<ralsina> skype? sure
<thisfred> We're also explicitly setting LOG_LEVEL = logging.DEBUG
<thisfred> I think we need to bring aggregator.py in line with what everything else in u1client does
 * thisfred starts branch
<alecu> skype? :-(
<ralsina> my skype is updating...
<mandel_lunch> ralsina: you have my username, right?
<nessita> alecu: too complicated for you?
<ralsina> mandel_lunch: yours, yes
<nessita> Chipaca: can we use your room?
<mandel> nessita: I'm confused, we use skype as mumble or we call to a conference room?
<nessita> mandel: log in to skype for now
<nessita> mandel: what's your username
<alecu> mandel, we'll set up a skype conference.
<mandel> nessita: mandel_macaque
<alecu> mandel, the conf room sounds awful.
<mandel> alecu: that is what I thouhg
<nessita> Chipaca: skype?
<Chipaca> nessita: sorry, what?
<Chipaca> yes, skype
<Chipaca> nessita: am on
<thisfred> facundobatista:  Bug #806500
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806500 in ubuntuone-client "logging in status/aggregator.py is broken (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806500
<facundobatista> thisfred, ok... so, should we debug "notifications not showing", or there's no point if we don't have logs?
<thisfred> facundobatista: I do want to look at that next, but yeah, logs would be very helpful there, so I'll do this first, so you can run the fix branch and see what it logs
<facundobatista> tb
<facundobatista> thisfred, you'll attack this bug now?
<thisfred> facundobatista: yes
<facundobatista> thisfred, great, thanks
<alecu> mandel, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/638908/
<mandel> alecu: ha interesting, can you check in the .zip if it is present?
<thisfred> Wow. I think we use four distinct logging implementations in ubuntuone-client
 * fagan break 
<ralsina> call me again, my son broke a wall mirror but he's ok
<ralsina> I ran out when I heard the noise and closed skyp
<nessita> ralsina: the branch looks great, I'm approving
<nessita> ralsina: I'm having an issue testing this IRL, when you come back, please let me know
<ralsina> nessita: still here, what issue?
<nessita> ralsina: KeyError: 'email' when runnng your branch + installer
<nessita> ralsina: let me take a screenshot for you
<ralsina> nessita: will have to add another test :-)
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> but yes, I guess installer will need a fix to work with this
<nessita> ralsina: the error is on SSO, not in installer
<nessita> ralsina: pasting traceback now
<nessita> ralsina: https://pastebin.canonical.com/638922
<nessita> ralsina: sorry, is in paste.ubuntu.com
<nessita> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/638922/
<ralsina> nessita: that's the pre-branch sso
<nessita> ralsina: it is? but I'm running your branch... let me check PYTHONPATHs
<ralsina> In my branch line 357 is self._refresh_captcha()
<nessita> ralsina: shit  + tab does not navigate the previous widget in qt?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, in qtabwidget not by default
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, you have to set a qshortcut
<DiegoSarmentero> or something
<nessita> ralsina: you're right, I had the proper PYTHONPATH in sso but not in the installer cmd. Approved!
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: ah, thanks
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, something like this will do:
<nessita> mandel: IRL reviewing your local rescan branch now
 * DiegoSarmentero looking for the example
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: no worries, I was mostly curious
<ralsina> nessita: cool!
<ralsina> ctrl+shift+tab does
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ralsina yes... my bad
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ralsina i was confusing it with something else
<ralsina> nessita: ^
<nessita> ralsina: ack, thanks. is that a windows specific thingy?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, standard platform shortcut
<nessita> ah, ok
 * nessita is very unfamiliar with that
<nessita> mandel: ping
<mandel> nessita: pong
<nessita> mandel: I cna't shurdown syncdaemon with ctrl-c in windows, any clues?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ralsina but that shortcut is also working on linux...... at least for me
<nessita> is very annoying to have to go to the process manager
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<ralsina> Ok, I am off to eat & clean & babysit & stuff
<mandel> nessita: sorry, irc died
<nessita> mandel: I cna't shurdown syncdaemon with ctrl-c in windows, any clues?
<mandel> nessita: I was saying, twisted should stop with ctrl+c
<nessita> mandel: and twisted does, but there is some other code running (related to syncdaemon tool I think) that won't die
<nessita> mandel: if I press ctrl-c more than once, I get the "can't stop a LoopincCall"
<nessita> alecu: ping
<mandel> nessita: no clues… try with cril+d
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> mandel: no luck
<nessita> alecu: the work you did with removable signals, shall we add that to ussoc?
<nessita> alecu: I'm getting traces within the ussoc code when syncdaemon dies
<nessita> alecu: like ussoc is trying to emit stuff to an end that is not there anymore
<alecu> nessita: regarding Ctrl-C: I experience the same issue, and I usually kill SD manually.
<mandel> nessita: ah.. I know who it is… can you file a bug saying that the pyinotify implementation ignores the termination?
<nessita> alecu: right, but is a "moco"
<alecu> nessita, right.
<mandel> nessita: did you get my last message...
<nessita> mandel: sure!
<nessita> mandel: the file a bug?
 * mandel internets is crap
<alecu> nessita, regarding ussoc and signals: this is related to the "subscribe_to_signals" "unsubscribe_from_signals" api, that I think we should get rid of.
<nessita> alecu: I'm +100 to that
<alecu> nessita, it's not really related to the removable signals.
<mandel> nessita: yes
<mandel> nessita: for somereason my internet when crap…
<nessita> alecu: do we have a bug for that?
<alecu> nessita, I'll add a bug for that, and I'll probably work on it next week.
<nessita> alecu: sounds great
<nessita> mandel: bug #806532
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806532 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: the pyinotify implementation ignores the termination (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806532
<mandel> thx
<nessita> alecu: I'll file the bug affecting both ussoc and u1client, so I can paste the trace I'm getting
<alecu> great, thanks.
<dobey> grr apport
<nessita> alecu: bug #806539
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806539 in ubuntuone-client (and 1 other project) "Cleanup API to connect to services (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806539
<alecu> great, thanks.
<thisfred> facundobatista: alecu  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/fix-status-logging/+merge/67057
<thisfred> facundobatista: if you run from that branch, you should get a new status.log file under ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<CardinalFang> ARGH. I'm going to get  stabby if Thunderbird keeps making my Messaging icon blue for useless crap.
<teknico> CardinalFang, email is not urgent by definition, turn off those notifications :-)
<facundobatista> thisfred, always log in debug? no matter what the config says?
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<facundobatista> same as before, though
<CardinalFang> teknico, I do not see a way to disable it.  There's a preference in Thunderbird for notifications, but it of course does nothing.
<teknico> CardinalFang, well, just use kde then ;-D
<CardinalFang> teknico, that is not better.
<nessita> mandel1: ping
<teknico> for some definition of "better" :-)
<CardinalFang> teknico, this notification thing is just days old.  I hope this is a bug.
<mandel1> nessita: pong
<nessita> mandel1: I tested your branch IRL and local rescan no longer dies when having a file named something?.png. But the, I copied the file within the Ubuntu One folder and got this:
<teknico> CardinalFang, of course, note the semicolon in the emoticon up there
<thisfred> facundobatista: yeah, I'm not sure I have it 100% right yet. As far as I understand logging is you log at a certain level, and then that gets ignored if the application is not run at that level, right? But I don't know how to effect that with the logging stuff we use.
<nessita> mandel1: paste.ubuntu.com/638937
<nessita> mandel1: is that more of the same encoding issues? (see that there are 2 exceptions there)
<thisfred> facundobatista: same as before as in nothing in the logs? Does the file get created?
<facundobatista> thisfred, you log at different levels... when you setup the logger, it only will send to the handlers what is setup (or more important)... also, each handler will only write what is setup (or more important)
<facundobatista> thisfred, no, I meant that you're logging always in DEBUG, same as before
<mandel1> nessita: so, we can deal with listdir.. but the problem is followed by stat_path
<thisfred> facundobatista:  I would expect to just have to use logger.debug() and then configuration would either log or ignore based on the level set. This is not part of python's/ubuntuone's logging API?
 * CardinalFang tries    $ echo /usr/share/applications/thunderbird.desktop > ~/.config/indicators/messages/applications-blacklist/thunderbird
<nessita> mandel1: I'm not sure I
<nessita> 'm following
<thisfred> facundobatista: I found at least 4 different ways of logging in u1client, so I'm completely confused atm
<nessita> mandel1: are those known bugs (with known solutions) or shall I file a new bug?
<nessita> mandel1: your branch seems to solve what is trying to solve, so I can approve it
<mandel1> nessita: file a new bug for stat, lisdir does the trick and the test ensures it will always do
<nessita> mandel1: did you see facundobatista's needs fixing?
<facundobatista> thisfred, well, you normally don't use just logger.debug(), but also logger.info(), logger.warning(), etc
<mandel1> nessita: yes I talked with him, I'm gone move to that, but first I want his green light in the previous one
<thisfred> facundobatista: sure, if you have anything more important to log
<nessita> mandel1: ok, so I will not approve until I test the new solution, since this test I just did is pointless
<facundobatista> thisfred, yeap
<mandel1> nessita: ok
<nessita> mandel1: please let me know
<thisfred> facundobatista: since notifications are ephemeral side effects,  I don't think there's much that needs logging there
<thisfred> unless things go wrong :)
<mandel1> nessita: will do, I dont want to be blocking because of this
<nessita> alecu: you still needing a review?
<facundobatista> thisfred, debug logging should provide enough info to debug a problem... but also it's good to log *something* in INFO, because it's the only that you'll see if a normal user complains about notification
<thisfred> well we can ask them to turn on debug, if there is a problem
<facundobatista> thisfred, that is if you respect the configured logging level (you're not doing that, you're always logging in debug)
<thisfred> right, so that I want to fix
<facundobatista> thisfred, we don't log in debug for normal users, to not be too invasive regarding disk usage
<thisfred> right, but if we then log everything in INFO anyway, we don't win much ;)
<thisfred> I mean we can ask a bug reporter to turn debug on temporarily, right?
<facundobatista> thisfred, not everything in INFO
<thisfred> facundobatista: so my question is, what do I need to add/remove to not mess with the logging level? Just those two lines?
<thisfred> logger.setLevel(_DEBUG_LOG_LEVEL)
<thisfred> handler.setLevel(_DEBUG_LOG_LEVEL)
<thisfred> ?
<thisfred> I thought importing that from ubuntuone.logger was the way to detect and set the right level
<thisfred> that's what it looks like the syncdaemon logger does
<thisfred> in init(), but maybe init() is only called in debug mode
 * thisfred reads python API docs
<facundobatista> thisfred, I'll test the branch later, after tennis
<thisfred> kk, thx!
<alecu> mandel1, ping
<mandel1> alecu: pong
<alecu> nessita: yes: I still need two reviews on https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/pb-connect-decorator/+merge/67034
<nessita> alecu: on it
<alecu> mandel1, hmmm... I forgot what I wanted to ask you.
<alecu> mandel1, oh, yeah: .zip on the exe
<mandel1> alecu: I'm indeed single
<mandel1> wasn't that?
<thisfred> I always get lost at this point. The python logging API is somewhat overengineered for 99% of the usecases, in my opinion
<alecu> mandel1, :-)
<alecu> mandel1, so, .zip on the .exe.
<thisfred> why do I have to set the level on the handler and the logger? Or do I?
<thisfred> Also how many applications have multiple handlers?
<alecu> mandel1, you asked for the exe that gave pyqt error: "is the pyqt dll on the zip"
<alecu> mandel1, but there's no .zip, only an exe
<mandel1> alecu: is there a build dir?
<alecu> mandel1, and the exe has no .zip headers (some do, and are able to be uncompressed by the zip command... etc, but not this one)
<alecu> mandel1, I'll check the build dir.
<nessita> thisfred: u1client does, is not that uncommon
<nessita> thisfred: for example, when setting DEBUG in u1cp, we add a new handler printing everything to stdout
<alecu> mandel1, the .dll seems to be in the build folder: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/638944/
<nessita> thisfred: for tests, we add another handler to keep track of the log records to assert over them
<mandel1> alecu: you might need to change the compression leve in the py2exe settings to see what is the bundle doing
<thisfred> nessita:  yeah, I would argue that you shouldn't need a different handler for that
<thisfred> well for the tests perhaps
<alecu> mandel1, oh, I see. good point, I'll check that.
<nessita> thisfred: is very handy to be able to set several handlers indepedently, you can think that as connecting several callbacks to widgets signals
<thisfred> I can see where it could be handy sometimes, but it's a big pain the rest of the time. Witness the no less than four different (and partly broken) ways we use it in u1client
<nessita> alecu: can you please add a "assert <value> not in SyncDaemonTool._DONT_VERIFY_CONNECTED" when testing against underscore-starting-attrs?
<thisfred> The API could be a lot more developer friendly
<thisfred> is all I'm saying
<alecu> nessita: I don't understand where should I put that assert.
<alecu> nessita: a new test? or an existing one?
<alecu> nessita, do you mean in test_should_not_wrap_underscore_attributes?
<nessita> alecu: yessir
<alecu> ok.
<nessita> alecu: just to show that te test pass because they start with _ and not becasue they are listed in th whitlist
<nessita> whitelist*
<nessita> alecu: also, the adding of yield self.register_to_signals() is not tested... I guess we can allow that since we plan on removing that code?
<alecu> nessita: yes, it's not tested. There were no tests at all for that bit of code, and right, we plan on removing it.
<nessita> alecu: ack
<alecu> nessita *that bit: the function that yields self.register_to_signals
<nessita> alecu: the rets looks great. When you're done pushing, I'll IRL test
<nessita> yeah
<alecu> nessita: changed, tested and pushed.
<ralsina> alecu: +1 on pb-connect-decorator
<nessita> alecu: yey
<ralsina> mandel: I could use a +1 on https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_805405/+merge/66784 so I can forget about SSO for a bit
<mandel1> on it
<nessita> ok lunchtime!
<mandel1> ralsina: only thing I would say is that importing twisted just for the TestCase from trial is a little too much, right?
<ralsina> mandel1: you know, if you do from twisted.x.y.z import foo it *does* import twisted, right? ;-)
<mandel1> yes, but is ugly..
<mandel1> ralsina: everything works ok, I'll run tests and will let you know
<ralsina> ok, I can change the import, no problem
<ralsina> mandel, pushed with a cleaner import
<mandel1> :)
<mandel1> ralsina: approved
 * mandel1 walking dog
<ralsina> mandel1: thanks@
<alecu> thisfred, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/638965/
<thisfred> alecu: oops, fixing
<alecu> thisfred, the rest looks great
<kristian-aalborg> hi
<dobey> hi
<kristian-aalborg> just joined... I'm on lucid, custom install... using fluxbox
<thisfred> alecu: facundo said it might be forcing debug level logging, so it might not be doing everything right yet, but I'll fix that if it is the case
<kristian-aalborg> I can't find out how to "add this computer"... the webpage just goes in circles
<alecu> thisfred, cool. Let me know and I'l re-review.
<dobey> kristian-aalborg: run ubuntuone-preferences.
<kristian-aalborg> dobey, it won't start
<kristian-aalborg> I'm rebooting the box, this seems to possibly be related to some daemon
<kristian-aalborg> hi again
<kristian-aalborg> still no workie
<dobey> whatwhy won't it start?
<dobey> kristian-aalborg: you do have ubuntuone-client-gnome installed, correct?
<kristian-aalborg> yes
<dobey> is it printing an error on console when you try to run it? or what is the problem exactly?
<kristian-aalborg> http://pastebin.com/Nkfxhdpr
<kristian-aalborg> here's the output
<dobey> oh, because you do not have gnome-keyring-daemon running
<dobey> kristian-aalborg: btw, why are you using lucid, as opposed to natty?
<kristian-aalborg> because it is supposed to be more stable?
<kristian-aalborg> gnomekeyring.IOError
<kristian-aalborg> can I paste the gnome-keyring-daemon here or would it jeopardize my safety?
<dobey> kristian-aalborg: it looks like you should put "gnome-keyring-daemon --start" in your ~/.fluxbox/startup file
<dobey> kristian-aalborg: then log out of fluxbox, log back in, and try to run ubuntuone-preferences again
<kristian-aalborg> ok
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: we may have a problem with the animated gif
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, why?
<kristian-aalborg> brb
<ralsina> basically, qt's image plugins are tricky to get working after it goes through py2exe
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, now is working without the gif, i made the animation programatically......
<ralsina> So, the one image format we *know* works in png
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, if there is a problem we can use what i have now
<ralsina> keeping it that way may be a good idea then :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, is the same animation but with a little few effects
<kristian-aalborg> still not
<dobey> doesn't qt have a widget that can animate a multi-frame PNG?
<ralsina> dobey: a MNG?
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, you can use gif with qmovie
<kristian-aalborg> I have to do some shopping, bb in 20 mins
<dobey> ralsina: no, a PNG
<kristian-aalborg> dobey, thanks for trying to help - see ya
<dobey> kristian-aalborg: ok, enjoy
<dobey> ralsina: a PNG like /usr/share/icons/gnome/48x48/animations/process-working.png on linux
<ralsina> dobey: I thought multi-frame pngs and mngs were the same thing
<dobey> ralsina: no
<ralsina> even better then
<dobey> ralsina: an MNG is multiple PNGs in a single file, with some extra data
<nessita> alecu: approved
<dobey> ralsina: there is APNG also, which is better than MNG, which is multi-layer PNG with animation data
<dobey> ralsina: and there is the classic hack of having a static image with multiple frames, and cycling through each frame programmatically
<dobey> ralsina: and i'm talking about the last one :)
<ralsina> dobey: yeah, there are many workarounds
<dobey> and .gif is uglier anyway because it is 1 bit alpha :(
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, dobey actually if you look at the animation is almost just like what it is expected and there is no need of any image
<ralsina> yay, demo programming, generating images in code like in the c64 :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> :P
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: that's fine by me. i'm just offering suggestions based on ralsina's comment about image format handling being weird on windows
<dobey> ralsina: well if you went with a .gif, it would look like it was made on a c64 :)
<dobey> meh, where is adorilson
<dobey> meh, and i need to think about this whole u1client on windows situation :(
 * mandel back
 * dobey wonders what the acceptable solution matrix is for that
<dobey> ugh, commented out code
<alecu> mandel, just by setting bundle_files to 3, I get: "ImportError: no module named oauth.oauth"
<alecu> mandel, I see that all libraries are there now.
<alecu> I mean, in the dist folder.
<mandel> alecu: hmm that is  a pain, is it called oaut.oauth for sure?
<mandel> alecu: also, make sure that you do not have eggs
<mandel> he, that sounds funny out of context
<alecu> mandel, the oauth* librarry is an egg
<alecu> that's what she said.
<mandel> alecu: then unzip it and try again
<alecu> ok
<mandel> alecu: I though we added a comment regarding that on the wiki… py2exe and eggs do not mix
<mandel> if we were talking about chips...
<alecu> mandel, great. Now I get the same with json... I'll start unzipping all eggs.
<alecu> mandel, also: we should add the easy_install option to the wiki, that makes it install the files and not the eggs.
<alecu> -Z
<alecu> easy_install -Z
<mandel> alecu: I though it was added… maybe we removed it when we moved it to the ubuntu wiki
<mandel> I've always isntalled everything with -Z on windows
<alecu> mandel, I've used that page before moving.... so probably I didn't read the -Z
<mandel> hmm well, lets readd it then
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: you are going to have to do a round of fixes in your other branch, it has lint issues
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: since you can do push now, I suggest you push it with another name, after you fix those, and we'll re-review it
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: and by "the other branch" I mean https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntuone-control-panel/diego-sarmentero-delivers/+merge/66803
<DiegoSarmentero> ok, nessita was pointing me out some issues too... i'll review that now
<dobey> ralsina: "the other branch" has been rejected, and a comment with link to the new one added. :)
<nessita> ralsina: I'm already reviewing it, so I think we can use your time better once DiegoSarmentero fixes all the things I requested
<mandel> DiegoSarmentero: whenever we are alone in the windows port we will commit without review <insert evil spaniard laught here>
<kristian-aalborg> still no luck
<ralsina> dobey, nessita: ok
<kristian-aalborg> there's a PPA I see, for Ubuntu One... should I add it?
<mandel> DiegoSarmentero: also add some swearing to make it realy spanish, like me cago en dios or something :P
<dobey> mandel: the robot knows where you live :)
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: ah, one mre thing, never believe what mandel says :-)
<mandel> wait, what?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, mandel jejejejjee
<dobey> kristian-aalborg: which PPA? we have several, actually :)
<mandel> dobey: that is what she said :P
<mandel> nessita: oi, I'm a person to be trusted bedore 10 am, but you are always too late :P
 * kristian-aalborg is a guy
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: the x flags for our executables are still missing, did I misunderstood you had fixed and pushed that?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, nope... i think it was just a coincidence
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: what I meant is that is not fixed yet ;-) I'll wait, let me know
<mandel> alecu: do you need more help with py2exe or can I run away...
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ok
<nessita> mandel: any branches for me before leaving?
<nessita> ralsina, alecu, mandel: and I didn't get your report from yesterday, did you send it?
<mandel> nessita: no, I wanted to talk with facundobatista about the one that has been fixed and he had to re-review and about listdir… do you know his timetable
<ralsina> I did!
<alecu> nessita, not me :-P
 * ralsina checks
<mandel> nessita: I know he starts early
<mandel> nessita: mine was sent!
<nessita> mandel: he should be getting back from tennis any time now
<nessita> mandel: you implemented the requested fixes?
<nessita> mandel: I didn't get any report from you (for the day of July 5)
<mandel> nessita: regarding the https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-803984/+merge/66758 yes, the other I wanted more clarification in a question I have
<nessita> alecu: bad alecu :-)
<mandel> but I can implement the solution and talkk about it
<mandel> nessita: I probably call it day after independence day
<mandel> nessita: I have that lame sense of humor…
<nessita> mandel: ok, I'm worry that you have a couple of blocked branches
<nessita> mandel: can you please email facundobatista before leaving, cc to me?
<ralsina> nessita: it seems I did not send it, sorry. Was sure I did.
<nessita> mandel: that way you can start your day tomorrow with the answers you need
<mandel> nessita: sure, did you find my email from yesterday?
<nessita> mandel: no, I don't have it. can you please re-send the same email, to confirm that I did not have it and debug my email client?
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: did you receive mandel's report from yesterday?
<mandel> nessita: debug the email client? what are you using?
<nessita> mandel: thunderbird
<nessita> but I need to debug it if it starts loosing emails
<alecu> nessita, I did: "Reprot post-idenpendence day"
<mandel> nessita: just fwd can you please check
 * CardinalFang yells at Java executors for not having exponential backoff.
<alecu> (sic)
<mandel> :P
<alecu> :-)
<nessita> mandel: nothing yet, overclicking 'get mail' now...
<dobey> hmm, i need a new desk
<nessita> mandel: you sure you send it to me? :-P
<alecu> mandel, after some fighting, I got the exe running!
<alecu> mandel, so, the only thing I needed to do was set "bundle_files": 3, and "easy_install -Z" some packages and uncompress some others.
<alecu> what was really weird was that it complained about elementtree not being installed, but it's been included in the past few major python versions. I easy_installed and it went out with fries.
<alecu> as in "salió con fritas"
<mandel> alecu: bundle_files:3 is the one that leaves behind the library.zip, right?
<kristian-aalborg> I did something or other
<mandel> alecu: can you try with the setting that was being used after you unzipped the eggs?
<kristian-aalborg> and I'm in... perhaps
<ralsina> alecu: there are like 4 ways to import elementtree
<ralsina> alecu: it's even worse than PIL
<alecu> ralsina, right. But py2exe should know about them by now.
<ralsina> alecu: check http://rst2pdf.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/gui/main.py for the only correct way to import it :-)
<alecu> ralsina, I mean, I first used py2exe in 2005!
<ralsina> Also, to make sure you use cElementTree if available
<kristian-aalborg> I just cp'd a file over... is that the wrong approach?
<kristian-aalborg> must I use the client or the web interface?
<alecu> mandel, if I set bundle_files to the original value, I get the same errors as earlier, when trying to import PyQt4 and other libraries.... let me paste.
<ralsina> I am feeling really sick. I will take a break see if it gets better.
<ralsina> I will try to put some extra hours late tonight from bed
<alecu> ralsina, oh, I wanted to discuss objectives with you :-(
<alecu> ralsina, ping me if you return, and we'll mumble.
<alecu> mandel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/639005/
<mandel> alecu: well, is not a big deal, the previous value was so that we got ony a single exe and I did experience some problems and had to hack around it… which is even more important, if we wanted to bundle things nicesely we would want all the shared libs in the library.zip and not several big .exe files...
<dobey> ooh
<ralsina> alecu: let's
<dobey> http://www.ballerhouse.com/2008/02/22/han-solo-desk-by-tom-spina-designs/
<alecu> mandel, we'll probably need to do one "setup.py" in a folder above all our projects.
<ralsina> alecu let's get ready to mumble!
<mandel> alecu: yes, I think so too
<alecu> mandel, and I don't care too much about lots of scattered files; the user will never see that.
<ralsina> does bzr have externals like svn?
<kristian-aalborg> when I "publish" files, who can see them? Only the ones I give the link or...?
<ralsina> if it does, we can create a master project that pulls everything
<alecu> ralsina, right. We should ask verterok about something like svn externals.
<ralsina> alecu: https://launchpad.net/bzr-externals
<alecu> ralsina, let me grab some headphones, and find a quiet place.
<mandel> alecu: I agree, if the look in the app folder they should be punished!
<ralsina> mandel: let's put a pamela-anderson-naked.exe (how 1999!)
<mandel> ralsina: good pamela, or bad pamela..
<ralsina> <stupid pun>two-pamela?</stupid pun>
<kristian-aalborg> Pam naked, where?
<dobey> kristian-aalborg: anyone who opens the link can see public files
<thisfred> children, children...
<kristian-aalborg> dobey, for instance, if I publish a text file and it says "omg pam anderson nude" will it show up on the internet per se?
<dobey> kristian-aalborg: it is by definition "on the internet" at that point. but as far as proliferation goes, it depends on where the link ends up at. if you post it on twitter or something, more people will obviously see it
<kristian-aalborg> yes
<kristian-aalborg> but only the link, not the contents of the file
<kristian-aalborg> http://ubuntuone.com/p/137S/
<kristian-aalborg> will this show up on google image search, for instance?
<kristian-aalborg> (it's an innocent wallpaper)
<thisfred> now that you've pasted it in a logged, public channel, it may well
<thisfred> It all depends on what google image search indexes
<dobey> right. if anyone has the link, they have the contents.
<thisfred> since it may not have any associated metadata, I don't know if it would show up under any searches
<dobey> well Content-Type will dictate whether it shows up in google image search or not
<thisfred> yeah, but unless there's some associated description or title, it may not be indexed
<thisfred> since it wouldn't be searchable
<alecu> kristian-aalborg, try searching for "site:ubuntuone.com" in google images.
<thisfred> But I would definitely not rely on that
<dobey> thisfred: google indexes link/image URLs. so all you'd have to search for is ubuntuone.com/p/
<thisfred> ah right
<dobey> you will also get other things that aren't public files themselves though, as it could be a link to something else, with screenshonts on the same page where the link is, so you'll get the screenshots in reference to that link, but the link might not be an image
<kristian-aalborg> alecu, thanks
<kristian-aalborg> yes, it seems that ubuntuone uploads are indeed indexed
<dobey> well, i don't think they are directly indexed. what is indexed is other sites with links to public files on u1
<dobey> and google follows links when indexing
<thisfred> alecu, could you approve my branch? seems like it's ok after all (I did remove the unused import)
<kristian-aalborg> it's not that it's problematic per se, it's just nice to know
<alecu> thisfred, done!
<kristian-aalborg> for example, if I write some Baywatch fanfic, and I only want dobey  to see it... I should encrypt it before publishing it
<thisfred> or not publish it, but share it with dobey instead
<kristian-aalborg> yes, but in case he does not have an account
<ralsina> kristian-aalborg: you should not publish it, you should share it.
<alecu> kristian-aalborg, right: you may share an Ubuntu One folder with him
 * nessita -> reboot
<kristian-aalborg> he must have a client then?
<ralsina> kristian-aalborg: just an account on ubuntu one. He can access it via the web then.
<kristian-aalborg> ok
<kristian-aalborg> I guess it's an okay solution
<kristian-aalborg> how well is this thing running on natty/oneric?
<dobey> well it works better on any version of ubuntu if you use gnome. but natty being newer, it also works better, since there's a year's worth of code that is there, which isn't in lucid
<dobey> oneiric is a bit of a boggle at the moment, with the switch to gnome3 stuff happening, so whether u1 works or not, may not be your main issue on it :)
<kristian-aalborg> are they switching to gnome3?
<kristian-aalborg> it seems to me that all of this cloud stuff is in beta
<kristian-aalborg> I tried dropbox and it was equally hairy
<dobey> ubuntu 11.10 will ship with gnome3 components, yes
<kristian-aalborg> should work well on Win, though
<kristian-aalborg> this stuff should not really be desktop dependent...?
<dobey> what stuff?
<kristian-aalborg> Ubuntu One
<dobey> you'd prefer it to have no user interface at all?
<kristian-aalborg> apart from adding it to whatever file manager people like
<dobey> do you want to write the other 50 file manager plug-ins?
<kristian-aalborg> dobey, no.. but I can't see why it should be bundled to gnome like that
<dobey> because I don't :)
<ralsina> kristian-aalborg: well, it's a file sync solution. Trust me, that's quite a bit of code right there ;-)
<dobey> kristian-aalborg: bundled to gnome like what?
<dobey> i'm confused about what your complaining about :)
<kristian-aalborg> I mean... I get a folder called Ubuntu One in my home dir
<kristian-aalborg> then, I should just be able to treat that like any other folder
<kristian-aalborg> and perhaps get a simple gtk client if I need some function or other
<dobey> i don't see why you can't?
<kristian-aalborg> then what's with the gnome talk?
<dobey> you asked a question, and i answered it
<dobey> oneiric is still in early state of development. you will run into issues beyond whether or not u1 works better on it, due to big changes happening in ubuntu
<kristian-aalborg> kk
<dobey> oh, more clouds coming. how quaint
<dobey> oh and thunder
<dobey> dark and stormy time
<nessita> ralsina: I have a bunch of questions for design team, I will try to setup a meeting tomorrow. Maybe is a good idea if you gather your concerns for the installer for tomorrow as well?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, please
<ralsina> dobey: it's all the cthulhu
<ralsina> dobey: you people should stop eating squid. It angers him.
<nessita> ralsina: did you and martin meet up? 'cause we'd need to talk about that too with them
<dobey> i don't eat squid
<ralsina> nessita: did. He promised to have a working "no-header no-footer" version of the plans and accounts pages on edge next tuesday
<ralsina> dobey: cthulhu is not so fine-grained in its anger
<nessita> ralsina: well, that's good news
<dobey> that is obvious
<ralsina> nessita: yup. In fact, it's a whole style for the site, so *any* page we need should work that way
<dobey> i could totally go for some swordfish though
<ralsina> dobey: you *don't* want to anger the swordfish-faced ancient one. Trust me on that one.
<nessita> ralsina: in the mean time, I'll create bugs to embed that as a webkit and I'll assign to you, if I recall correctly that is what we talked in the meeting, right? (I did not take notes for that)
<ralsina> nessita: yes, exactly.
<nessita> ralsina: on it!
<ralsina> nessita: I will try to do that over the weekend, sometime, and have it working for monday.
<ralsina> nessita:  so we can do our usual jolly back-and-forth ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: right. Please note you will need to mock the embed browser when building the tests for this ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: it's ok, I only have to fake "loadUrl()" ;-)
 * nessita subtle suggest do not forget tests
<dobey> :(
<nessita> ralsina: and we'll need tests for other navigation, and possible page load errors
<ralsina> nessita: there is a problem about testing the URL signing, since the output is time/date dependent
<nessita> ralsina: "other navigation" meaning clicking on links
<nessita> ralsina: our tests can't depend on time/date, so please mock stuff. In this case, oauth
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but how do you click on a mocked webkit?
<nessita> ralsina: you emit the signal with the proper arguments?
<ralsina> nessita: hmmmm that's the same as calling loadUrl again, really
<nessita> ralsina: if that's the case, then we need to add several tests cases for loadUrl: one for a fixed url, another for links within the site, another for links outside the site, etc
<ralsina> nessita: sounds reasonable
<nessita> ralsina: thanks
<nessita> (for doing that)
<ralsina> nessita: "thank me when it's actually done" (beuno's words)
<nessita> lol
<nessita> ralsina: bug #806654
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806654 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: replace current Services tab with an embedded browser (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806654
<ralsina> nessita: I can actually implement this before beuno has the site ready. Of course the user experience will be suboptimal ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, you can load the current URL and ignore the footer and headers
<ralsina> exactly
<thisfred> Anyone (who is not Roberto) have time for a small second review? https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/add-counter/+merge/66050
<nessita> alecu: ping
<nessita> thisfred: I can
<thisfred> nessita: awesome, thx!
<thisfred> nessita: there isn't much to test manually, yet, that will come with the next two branches
<nessita> thisfred: ack
<nessita> alecu: is this bug report understandable? does it make sense? bug #806655
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806655 in ubuntuone-control-panel (and 1 other project) "Windows: SyncDaemonTool should provide a way of registering a callback for status changed notifications (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806655
<nessita> alecu: I took the liberty of assigning it to you, but we can swap to me if needed
<alecu> nessita, yes, I understand the issue. thanks for the bug!
<nessita> alecu: :-)
<alecu> nessita, I know that we can't simply use deferreds for this, since it has to be called repeatedly.
<nessita> can't we just set a callback and call that for each status changed? or tracking each status changed within syncdaemon is the complicated part?
<nessita> alecu: well, not really (yes I'm answering myself :-P), since we can define a new listener and handle the event SYS_STATUS_CHANGED
<alecu> nessita, I think we should do some fixes at the signal marshaling thru pb at the sdtool layer; the SYS_STATUS_CHANGED part is already done on linux, so it should not be difficult.
<alecu> nessita, but don't worry, we can check when I get to that bug.
<ralsina> nessita: OMG, you posted a chunk of IRC in a bug report! Now I am a prisoner of my own words! I have to watch what I write now!
<ralsina> ;)
<nessita> ralsina: I usually do that. I also sync all my logs with Ubuntu One, so I can have your words (and everyone else's) available :-D
<nessita> WATCH OUT
<nessita> :-P
<ralsina> nessita: yet you are not using one of the things to let you have full backlogs when you are not logged.Want one? ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: if I can sync that to ubuntuone, yes. But as far as I know, I can't save that to u1
<ralsina> nessita: sure you can!
<nessita> ralsina: just like pidgin does? (one file per chat, per conversation)
<ralsina> nessita: let me check how quassel does it
<ralsina> nessita: even better: a sqlite database :-)
<nessita> ralsina: that is too difficult to sync without confilcts
<nessita> conflicts*
<ralsina> actually, what I would sync are periodic dumps of the DB
<nessita> ralsina: I'm happy with this, at least for now
<ralsina> Or process the DB and produce text dumps of the conversations
<ralsina> nessita: I'm just nerding out here
<nessita> ralsina: you may sync our logs since you management position may make better iuse of that ;-)
<ralsina> well, I have full logs for the last .... few weeks
<ralsina> 1228130 lines of backlog, precisely
<ralsina> Yikes, I have full IRC logs since I started using it!
<nessita> thisfred: so, I'm not very happy with having this multiple inheritance class LauncherTests(DBusTwistedTestCase, MockerTestCase):, since the setUp of the former class has to be yield'd on
<nessita> thisfred: and since you don't define setUp (which you don't need), I'm not sure if the proper thing will occur there
<dobey> it should work correctly
<thisfred> nessita: as long as the other two work this works
<dobey> as long as the DBus one is first, it shoudl be fine
<dobey> if it's not first, then things can get weird with MI from super and non-super classes
<nessita> thisfred: well, I'm just looking at TestStatusEmitSignals and the setUp there is wrong, we need to yield on it
<nessita> thisfred: same for TestEventsEmitSignals
<thisfred> nessita: I didn't touch those, or did I?
<nessita> and all the others that have the multiple inheritance
 * thisfred looks at diff
<nessita> thisfred: you did not, but they are wrong
<nessita> thisfred: so I think we should fix that
<thisfred> want me to do that on this branch?
<nessita> thisfred: well, not sure, shall I file a separate bug for this? maybe...
<nessita> I will
<nessita> thisfred: you can work on that? :-)
<thisfred> nessita: sure, assign it to me and give me the number
<ralsina> anyone needs a review that doesn't require me to thik much?
<nessita> thisfred: bug #806668
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806668 in ubuntuone-client "Tests inheriting from DBusTwistedTestCase sould yield setUp when calling super() (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806668
<dobey> i need a beer i think
<dobey> nessita: hrmm. that should probably be "MUST yield a call super(), and use @inlineCallbacks"
<nessita> dobey: yes to MUST. And using yield without inlineCallbacks is a nonsense, so is implicit
<nessita> thisfred: bug #806668
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806668 in ubuntuone-client "Tests inheriting from DBusTwistedTestCase must yield setUp when calling super() (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806668
<nessita> there :-)
<thisfred> thx!
<dobey> well, no. there are plenty of other things you could do with a generator being returned by the function. though yeah, it probably doesn't make sense to do much of anything else, inside a twisted app
<dobey> (except to maybe just not use twisted) ;)
<nessita> right
<nessita> thisfred: can you add tests for hide_count?
<nessita> a test*
<thisfred> nessita: sure, sorry, I thought I did
<nessita> thisfred: let me know when that is pushed to I can run tests
<thisfred> nessita: will do! (some of the tests were broken I just found out, by an innocent seeming change I did earlier, because the fake implementation is now out of sync)
<nessita> OH
<thisfred> nessita: 1020 pushed
<nessita> thisfred: ack
<dobey> alright, i am off. have a good evening all!
<nessita> thisfred: test pass, approving!
<thisfred> nessita: thx!
<nessita> ralsina: UDF creation does not work, FYI, filing bug now and sending that in the report so mandel sees that early in his morning
<nessita> alecu: were you aware of bug #806697?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806697 in ubuntu-sso-client "Windows: windows-ubuntu-sso-login finishes even if a UI is connected to it (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806697
<alecu> nessita, no. In fact, in my working copy I've set the timeout to 100000 seconds, because it was annoying for it to keep shutting down.
<nessita> alecu: right, I ran the show_gui so the service will not shut down, and the bastard shut down in my face! :-)
<alecu> :-)
<nessita> alecu: can you please commit that change, if you happen to submit a branch for ussoc?
<thisfred> nessita:  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/lp-806668/+merge/67094
<nessita> that change == increase timeout
<alecu> nessita, sure. As a stopgag till we have a better solution.
<thisfred> there were a *lot* of tests that were incorrect still :)
<nessita> alecu: yeap
<alecu> *stopgap
<nessita> thisfred: can you please file bugs for those? (at least the one you saw)
<thisfred> nessita: I mean I fixed them on that branch
<nessita> ah!
<nessita> ok, I'm soon to EOD, only thisfred's branch is pending
<thisfred> thx shouldn't be much work
<nessita> thisfred: indeed, code is approved, running tests now
<nessita> and this is a perfect candidate for one-review-approval
<thisfred> I was thinking the same thing
<nessita> thisfred: approved
<thisfred> thx
<nessita> ok, bye all!
<thisfred> have a nice evening!
<thisfred> I am also EOD
<nicofs> Hi there! IS there a simple way to monitor what Ubuntuone is doing? It's been synchronizing a few MB now for ages without apparent progress...
<nicofs> Why could my ubuntu one upload be far too slow?
#ubuntuone 2011-07-07
<mandel> morning all
<mandel> fagan: happy bday
<fagan> morning mandel thanks :)
 * mandel is really tired...
 * fagan takes a quick break to get some milk 
<fagan> connection issues mandel? :)
<mandel> fagan: 3G, so it sometimes decides to go… also adium is a bit shit regarding irc...
<fagan> mandel: my ma has one of those yokes and IRC doesnt even work on it
<mandel> fagan: in my case, I don't know why it just decides to crash...
<fagan> mandel: weird
<mandel> fagan: yes.. is a PITA but I can deal with it, 3G so far has been working very well, can browse etc… and Windows has updated several times so far...
<czajkowski> mandel: how is your brother???
<mandel> czajkowski: he is ok, apparently he decided to slid downhill with a plastic and water or something like that… went to hospital had an MIR and got told he was lucky :)
<mandel> czajkowski: is in our blood we are dangerously stupid :)
<czajkowski> mandel: spanish :p
<mandel> czajkowski: yes hehe
<lalejand> Hi, I have ubuntuone-sync and ubuntuone-indic both oscilating between 65 an 95% CPU :/
<lalejand> and u1sdtool is "processing the command pool"
<lalejand> Is ti normal taht it takes so much CPU ? Nautilus is barely usable
<mandel> lalejand: no, it is not normal at all
<mandel> lalejand: if you fill like taking a look on what is going on I recomend you use https://launchpad.net/magicicada
<ralsina> morning!
<mandel> lalejand: is a front end for sdtool that should make more sense and can show you WTF is syncdaemon doing...
<mandel> ralsina: morning!
<mandel> ralsina: fancy a nice mumble about utf8, file systems and their different mothers...
<mandel> ralsina: at least before I take a swim/walk to think about it...
<mandel> actually better skype
<ralsina> My son is asleep 2meters from here
<ralsina> so no talking for at least 90 miutes sorry :-(
<mandel> ralsina: then we type
<ralsina> basically, file names are bytes, andnot guaranteed to decode correctly in any way
<mandel> ralsina: exactly, so we can use unicode in all the windows operations with no problem
<mandel> ralsina: but sd wants bytes.. so we can deal with the diff paths but when we encode, we are fucked...
<ralsina> well...
<mandel> ralsina: we could use url encoding, is ugly but will fix that issue but then users can type paths like that
<ralsina> we could be bytes all the way
<mandel> which is when I'd tell them to stop screwing up with me :)
<fagan> oh hi ralsina
<ralsina> as in, taking the file names as-is
<mandel> ralsina: waht do you mean?
<ralsina> the problem you have is that you take a str from the filename, convert it to unicode, modify, and then you need to re-convert to str to use it on the fs again, right?
<ralsina> Or maybe I am understading the problem itself wrong
<ralsina> because if sd wants bytes, and windows gives you bytes... let's just use bytes
<mandel> ralsina: no, what I do is, convert to unicode, modify it and write it to the fs with no problem
<mandel> and windows can always give be utf8 with no problem
<ralsina> so, the problemis converting to bytes to give to sd?
<mandel> ralsina: actually know that I think about it I'm stupid… I know how to sort it out...
<lalejand> mandel : no deb for magicicada ?
<ralsina> a utf-8 string *is* bytes
<mandel> ralsina: actually, I'm lying, I do not know how to fix it… we can talk in 90 min, over irc is hard to explain the issue
<mandel> or solution for that matter
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> lalejand: let me look for it
<ralsina> I don't understand what you mean by "sd" for example, sice your code *is* in sd ;-)
<mandel> lalejand: which letter? M, N or O?
<lalejand> mandel : wich letter ? I don't understand
<lalejand> mandel : I downloaded the tgz and lauched it
<mandel> lalejand: Maverik, Natty or Oneric :)
<lalejand> what should I check in it ?
<lalejand> mandel : ah sorry, N
<mandel> lalejand: :)
<mandel> lalejand: looks like it is in universe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/magicicada
<mandel> lalejand: if you launch it and connect to sd you should be able to see the diff operations going on
<mandel> ralsina: the problem I have is the following, if you tell os_helper to give the abspath it must return byte with the illegal chars, and next os_helper operation should take those, change back to utf-8 and perform the operation.. and I think that would solve the issues
<mandel> ralsina: the annoying part is that we will move to unicode in the future, lo que me toca los huevos un poco...
<lalejand> mandel : yes I see them. meta queue --> a loooot of unlink, content queue --> a looot of upload
<ralsina> mandel: you know who knows a lot about unicode and such? facundobatista. And he also knows a lot about syncdaemon. Win win! ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: which is the person I was arguing with yesterday :)
<mandel> in a friendly manner, of course, you know me
<lalejand> mandel : the U1 indicator shows the same since almos 1h now : uploading 3 files : 8%, 0% and 0%
<mandel> lalejand: is that what you expected to see?
<mandel> lalejand: from magicicada you can tell to stop with those uploads (I think)
<lalejand> mandel : I suppose, yes. But it looks like it is stuck now. I am generating and regenerating a lot of files
<mandel> lalejand: lets see if the debugging god is around, rye are you here?
<rye> lalejand, mandel yep, looking
<mandel> lalejand: rye is way more intelligent than me, I'm just a code monkey, rye you take care of it? :)
<rye> lalejand, try killing ubuntuone-indicator first - that might be causing excessive SD interrupts in some weird cases
<mandel> ralsina: I'm of for 30 min to think about the utf8 but I think I got it
<rye> lalejand, are you uploading/downloading a large number of files?
<lalejand> rye : ok I will disconnect U1, but I was leaving it in case you needed some information about its actual state
 * rye needs to rate-limit some operations in indicator
<rye> lalejand, no no no
<rye> lalejand, killall ubuntuone-indicator
<rye> lalejand, it is an external process so it will not affect anything if it is killed
<lalejand> rye : I think so, yes. And worst than that : generating and regenerating a large number of files that are being uploaded
<lalejand> rye : u1-indicator ok
<lalejand> rye : U1-indic killed
<mandel> ralsina: we will fix it, but on Windows we are doing a stupid amount of extra work I do not like… and I wonder how it works in other OS...
<mandel> anyway I go, will be back soon
<lalejand> rye :u1sync is at 46% cpu right now
<lalejand> rye : now 3% :)
<lalejand> rye : indic was the problem
 * fagan calls mandel mande from now on :)
<lalejand> rye : oh no, 65% now
<ralsina> fagan, you don't want to
<ralsina> fagan: "mande" means "give me an order" :-)
<ralsina> fagan: btw, happy birthday
<fagan> ralsina: thanks :0
 * fagan even learns a bit of spanish
<lalejand> rye : 90% buuu :(
<rye> lalejand, okay, i think i know what can be causing this in indicator, sd is scanning the folders/queueing up things. Every single item being added causes SD to emit notification that something has changed. Indicator listens on these notifications and queries sd about the changes.
<rye> lalejand, could you please check how crazy is ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log is being written? (tail ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log)
<rye> lalejand,  tail -f
 * fagan break
<lalejand> rye : quite calm now
<rye> lalejand, and still using the cpu ?
<lalejand> rye : nope, not now
<lalejand> rye : but using 42% mem
<lalejand> rye : nothing happens in magicicada, no move
<lalejand> rye : 52% mem now
<rye> lalejand, could you please try tunning u1sdtool --waiting | wc -l
<lalejand> rye : 90% cpu, 69% mem now
<lalejand> rye : ok
<rye> lalejand, it should print out a number
<lalejand> rye : magicicada shows same list o meta & content queue
<rye> lalejand, ah, could you please try shutting down magicicada too?
<lalejand> rye : Traceback (most recent call last): Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken. 2
<rye> lalejand, and run u1sdtool --waiting | wc -l in terminal
<lalejand> rye : it says what I copi-pasted above
<lalejand> rye : 99%, 51%. Nautilus totally stuck
<facundobatista> Muy buenos días a todos!
<rye> lalejand, so it is too busy doing something and something is not right. Could you please pastebin the output of grep MARK ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log* ?
<lalejand> rye : it returns me nothing
<lalejand> rye : 7% 56%
<rye> lalejand, okay, so now neither ubuntuone-indicator nor magicicada is running, am I correct?
<lalejand> rye : correct
<lalejand> rye : nautilus still frozen
<rye> lalejand, hm, could you please pastebin the last 10 lines of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log - they may contain filenames (tail -n 10 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log) - feel free to remove the filenames from there if they are sensitive
<lalejand> rye : http://pastebin.com/0LU9d7gM
<lalejand> rye : nautilus is usable now
<rye> lalejand, is syncdaemon idle now (u1sdtool --status)
<lalejand> rye : can't check it : Oops, an error ocurred: Traceback (most recent call last): Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<duanedesign> mandel: that is one thing that really annoys me about Windows is the updates. I only boot my windows box once a month or so and it always wants to spend 30 minutes doing updates
<rye> duanedesign, the same would have happened if we booted ubuntu once a month... not 30 minutes though... probably
<mandel> duanedesign: yeah.. is a major PITA, yesterday I wasted a stupid amount of time due to that
<rye> facundobatista, how often does sd react on dbus requests? I mean is this a separate thread for serving dbus or just an idle handler?
<facundobatista> rye, for the deepest detail I'll need to check code or ask verterok, but it's immediate, as it's integrated in twisted's reactor
<rye> facundobatista, ah, ok, so if e.g. u1sdtool --waiting results in NoReply dbus exception it may mean that the amount of data being collected is quite large, right?
<facundobatista> rye, yes
<facundobatista> rye, see #754050 that will prevent that
<facundobatista> rye, feel free to upgrade it to "high" if you think it's important
<nessita> good morning everyone!
<facundobatista> Hola nessita
<ralsina> good morning nessita!
<nessita> hola facundobatista, ralsina
<rye> facundobatista, well, yes. I'd still like the remaining upload/download amount too though
<nessita> facundobatista, mandel: did you guys have sync regarding branches?
<lalejand> rye : sorry I can't see the status. Trying, but I walways get an error message. And everything is very slow
<rye> lalejand, ok, let's try this - "tail -f ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log* | grep MARK" and keep it running for some minutes (it won't affect the performance more than SD)
<rye> lalejand, i am trying to find out the number of files in the queue
<facundobatista> nessita, I answered the mail yesterday evening
<rye> facundobatista, should --status be less memory-heavy ^
<nessita> mandel: were you able to appply changes?
<facundobatista> rye, status is not memory-heavy at all
<facundobatista> rye, if SD is not answering then it may be working really too hard doing something else (maybe processing and trashing because the previous --waiting?)
<rye> facundobatista, ah, that can be it, and waiting request blocks all other operations, right?
<mandel> nessita: I'm on the middle of a big branch that ensures that all paths are byte and with the correct chars in every os_helper method + pyinotify, that should fix the listdir, stat etc errors… but I did not talk with facundobatista yet
<facundobatista> rye, not block, but make it to work too much to answer dbus in a timely manner
<nessita> mandel: ok, When you can context swicth, please try to have those 2 branches moving in the land queue (were those 2 or only 1?)
<mandel> nessita: there are 2, yet if the fix I'm doing know works correctly one of them will be supeseeded by it since the solution is cleaner, the other is regarding the test complexity
<nessita> mandel: yeah, and we talked about that yesterday in the meeting, so if you have any doubts about how to fix the test, please ping me
<mandel> nessita: yep, will do :)
<nessita> mandel: basically, when you need to replace something with a no-op, do not use mock but patch, yes?
<mandel> nessita: yep, got it
<nessita> mandel: for the tests you're doing mock gives you nothing better than using self.patch
<mandel> nessita: in that test precisely you are right.. also I wonder why removing 'b' did not brake the test correctly
<nessita> mandel: so, when you finish this branch you're currently working on, I will suggest removing all the mock calls and replace that by patchs (In the branch you need to fix)
<mandel> yep
<lalejand> rye : 2011-07-07 14:08:58,328 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'QUEUE_MANAGER'  (queues WORKING  connection 'With User With Network')>; queue: 59481; hash: 0)
<rye> omg
<nessita> ralsina: hey there! can I ask if sent your report yesterday? I'm worried since I only got alecu's, and maybe thunderbird is acting weird on me
<rye> 60k queue items. lalejand were these files originally in Ubuntu One or you have added them recently?
<ralsina> nessita: no, didn't, felt horrible so stayed in bed :-(
<nessita> ralsina: oh, you feeling better now?
<rye> facundobatista, do we have any benchmarks regarding cpu usage/upload eta of a large number of files (where large is 60k) ?
<ralsina> nessita: not really, but I have stuff to do :-)
<facundobatista> rye, we did a couple like 10 months ago
<nessita> ralsina: any chance you send your report now?
<ralsina> nessita: sure, in 2'
<nessita> thanks
<rye> lalejand, could you please wait for about 2 minutes more so that we see how the queue is progressing and can plot an approximate eta for files upload?
<ralsina> alecu, nessita, mandel: no hurry, this is for any time today, can I get reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_805290/+merge/66739 and https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_803929/+merge/66827 please?
<nessita> ralsina: queueing that up by opening tabs in FF
<ralsina> nessita: thanks!
<nessita> ralsina: that cancel message should be shown every single time the user clicks cancel, right?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<nessita> ok
<nessita> ralsina: can you please add tests for side_widget? basically everything not in an xml file or a generated ui files should have tests
<ralsina> nessita: it has no logic. It instantiates the .ui and sets the window caption
<nessita> ralsina: you can have typos, someone can screw something up. All the paths should be exercised by tests.
<nessita> ralsina: also, I can argue you have logic :-)
<ralsina> ok, I'll add a test for it. Checking that the title is right?
<nessita> ralsina: stage should 0 when started
<nessita> the stage should be assigned when calling set_stage
<ralsina> nessita: actually, no, because the wizard will reset it
<ralsina> ok, will check
<nessita> ralsina: when you call set_stage, you're doing 6 stuff, and each one should have have it's own test
<ralsina> nessita: ok, will add tests for that too
<nessita> ralsina: also, is there any chance you make test_stage_progression be a unit test? that means, splitting that test in several tests trying to test a single change
<ralsina> ok, will do that too
<nessita> thanks!!!
<ralsina> I think splitting test_stage_progression in 13 tests is overkill, but anything to make you happy!
<nessita> ralsina: well, do you have 13 different options when calling on_currentIdChanged?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<nessita> ralsina: then is expected to have 13 tests :-)
<nessita> when reading that code as is, using "new" eyes, is hard to understand (just happened to me)
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> ralsina: for the are you sure branch, I added a needs fixing (requested tests) and a question
<ralsina> ok, checking
<alecu> hello Ubuntu One!
<nessita> hi alecu!
<fagan> hey alecu
<alecu> hi there all :-)
<fagan> 15 mins to standup
<ralsina> nessita: I can set the text from python, sure. It will have a bit of HTML, but will be just a <br>
<nessita> ralsina: a '\n' will not work?
<ralsina> nessita: no, because there is a link: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/74511342/are_you_sure.png
<ralsina> nessita: in fact, a <h3> or similar is needed too.
<fagan> ralsina: could you not do that in 2 labels?
<nessita> ralsina: can we split that in a title, that the string definition has no tag, and when setting in the dialog you add the h3?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, I can do that, too. I can split it in paragraphs, too.
<nessita> and then the rest of the message without the link, and then you add the link, which is not translatable, at the end?
<nessita> something like:
<nessita> "If you need more go to %(ubuntu_one_link)s."
<nessita> and then you use that passing named parameters
<ralsina> yeah yeah
<nessita> that will ease the job for translators a lot
<ralsina> Ok
<ralsina> pushed the other one with 13 tests, and now it checks all the way up to the right labels being enabled for each possible value of page_id on a separate test.
<nessita> ralsina: could it be that you forgot to add test_side_widget?
<thisfred> standup in 6!
<fagan> thisfred: 5 :D
<nessita> all: Diego is taking an exam, so he sent me his standup, I will pasting that soon
<ralsina> nessita: the side widget is tested completely with 100% coverage over each path (I checked!) by the test_stage_progression tests.
<nessita> ralsina: since we're developing independent widgets, we need to have unit tests for that independent widget
<ralsina> but sure, I can do the exact same tests passing 1 through 6 for set_stage
<nessita> let me see the test_stage_progression in detail, we should no be crossing boundaries
<ralsina> nessita: sideWidget is not an independent widget. It can't be used anywhere else except as a side widget in this wizard, but don't worry, I'll repeat the tests.
<nessita> ralsina: ok
<lalejand> rye : "60k queue items. lalejand were these files originally in Ubuntu One or you have added them recently?" --> I think they have been added
<fagan> moi
<nessita> me
<thisfred> me
<alecu> me
<fagan> mandel ralsina dobey
<nessita> Diego says:
<nessita> DONE
<nessita> Some corrections in the branch has been applied.
<nessita> TODO
<nessita> Create Tests, Modified Loading animation with the new specification,
<nessita> polish minor ui details.
<nessita> BLOCKED
<nessita> no
<ralsina> me (no notes yet)
<dobey> me
<rye> lalejand, any more MARK items?
<nessita> mandel: ?
<nessita> fagan: go
<fagan> lets just go he can catch up
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Got some more finished but the refactoring still is taking ages.
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * Finish off the branch (id say it will be done monday)
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> NOTE: Birthday today so started work a little earlier so I could head off an hour early for errands for a party im having you all are invited but the plane journey would be a little expensive for even the best of parties :)
<fagan> nessita: go
<nessita> DONE: IRL reviews @ windows, meetings, tested UDF creation noticing that is not working, need to debug further. Reported lots of bugs in different projects.
<nessita> TODO: more IRL testing, meeting with design team
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: Bug #762722 Bug #806668 Bug #806500 TODO: Bug #762722 BLOCKED: No NEXT: alecu
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762722 in ubuntuone-control-panel (and 1 other project) "Opening the Control Panel during sync removes progress indicator (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762722
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806668 in ubuntuone-client "Tests inheriting from DBusTwistedTestCase must yield setUp when calling super() (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806668
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806500 in ubuntuone-client "logging in status/aggregator.py is broken (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806500
<alecu> DONE: started a branch for TCP activation for SSO and SD; will take care of inhibiting multiple activations as well; objectives; some reviews
<alecu> TODO: keep working on activation
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: windows call, call with beuno about embedding pages in u1cp and wizard, bug #805405 started working on bundles, objectives with nessita, alecu
<ralsina> TODO: push with bundles, merge two branches I have pending on installer, calls, approve objectives.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805405 in ubuntu-sso-client "In the Qt UI, errors are shown as dictionaries in popups. (affects: 1) (heat: 46)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805405
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> next: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: triage, discussion on #806163
<dobey> λ TODO: start the shiv^Hm?, more fixes/triage/etc
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> mandel: donde es?
<nessita> any comments anyone?
<alecu> I've got two turn tables and a microphone!
<nessita> alecu: yey!
<fagan> alecu: nice
<nessita> fagan: happy birthday
<thisfred> alecu: w00t!
<mandel> me
<fagan> nessita: thanks
<mandel> sorry
<nessita> mandel: go!
<mandel> DONE: Looked and the branches that need fixing. Though about how to deal with unicode and byte path representations so that sd deal with byte but we use unicode when dealing with the Windows fs. Implemented most of it in os_helper
<mandel> TODO: Fix test in branch refarding open_file. Finish implementation of previously mentioned solution.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no, should have unicode, byte support this afternoon
<alecu> thisfred, nessita, fagan: sorry, bad joke. It was a reply to "donde es?"
<thisfred> I thought I heard a beck quote in there :)
<fagan> alecu: :D
<nessita> Chipaca: can you meet a las y media?
<Chipaca> Neoti: yes
<nessita> lol
<Chipaca> Neoti: o hi.
<Chipaca> nessita: yes
<nessita> mandel, Chipaca, ralsina, alecu: meeting in 25 minutes (as scheduled on the calendar, I re-added the event so we don't need to sync the time every day :-))
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<alecu> ack
<nessita> ralsina: so, I got no ack from the deisgn crowd, did you?
<ralsina> no
<thisfred> alecu: at least it wasn't: "Get crazy with the Cheese Wizz"
<nessita> pinging people will not work, they may be having lunch I guess
<nessita> ok, mate time before mumble!
<mandel> nessita: ok, I'm going for lunch now then
<nessita> mandel: ejoy!
<nessita> n*
<lalejand> rye : "lalejand, any more MARK items?" --> didn't move since a long time
<mandel> thx
<rye> lalejand, could you please ctrl+c that command and then run again
<lalejand> rye : I just deleted almost all the new files (it was cache files for some packaging operations I'm doing)
<ralsina> nessita: pushed with separate tests for side_widget
<lalejand> rye : for the moment it returns nothing
<rye> lalejand, the log files are being rotated and so they disappear. could you please retry with "tail --follow=name  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log | grep MARK
<lalejand> rye : nothing neither for the moment
<alecu> nessita, ping. Again: what's the convention for the message in assertTrue?
<alecu> nessita, the message should say what should happen? or what was the error?
<nessita> alecu: "This condition must hold"
<alecu> ack
<alecu> nessita, thanks!
<nessita> alecu: :-)
<ralsina> nessita: pushed the "are you sure" branch with translator-friendly strings
<nessita> ralsina: great! what about the tests for the are_you_sure dialog?
<dobey> nessita: did diego fix all the issues you had in his branch?
<alecu> nessita, so the message rather than "the connection is dropped" should read "the connection must be dropped" instead. The "must" makes it clearer, right?
<nessita> dobey: not all, he will finish today, he's taking an exam now
<dobey> ah ok
<nessita> ralsina: usually we define all the constants to be translated on a separated file, and import and use that from the code and from the tests. That approach has the advantage of gathering all string in one place, and ease re-use and testing
 * ralsina reads backlog to figure out what tests he missed on "are you sure"
<nessita> alecu: exactly
<nessita> ralsina: is on the MP
<alecu> great
<ralsina> nessita: adding the tests now.
<lalejand> rye : still nothing
<nessita> alecu: so, if the assertion blows up, you get: AssertionError: the connection must be dropped <- since is an assertion-error, the assertion (which uses must) is not holding
<nessita> the water is about to boil!!!!
<ralsina> nessita: please file a bug for moving the strings to a separate file, it's not in the scope of this branch
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, I was saying for the new string, since you need to re use it for building the tests
<rye> lalejand, and u1sdtool --waiting errors out, right?
<ralsina> nessita: makes sense, will do it for the "are you sure" strings at least
<nessita> thanks
<nessita> ralsina, mandel, alecu, Chipaca, mumble?
<alecu> nessita, I'm coming
<nessita> mandel: ping
<lalejand> rye : yes. Error
<mandel> Neoti: sorry, I'm back
<nessita> mandel: mumble!
<mandel> nessita: booting
<mandel> I mean luanching
<lalejand> rye : I'm going to stop and restart u1, hoping that it will be ok. My PC is to slow
<dobey> oh, i need to take a couple days off
<nessita> dobey: we all do! :-)
<dobey> well, need to take several days off at some point too. :P
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> nessita: pong
<nessita> ralsina: any reason why the images are not in the installer? I'm referring to U1logo, and the icons for each "step" in the left
<ralsina> nessita: I was expecting Diego to add those after he was finished with the u1cp
<nessita> ralsina: ok, is that added programatically or with css?
<dobey> ugh @ duplicating locations of things
<ralsina> nessita: mostly CSS
<ralsina> or designer in some cases
<ralsina> but I don't think he will have to touch code anywhere
<nessita> ralsina: ok, fair enough. Can you please file a bug to add those images? And assign to him :-)
<ralsina> nessita: cool, on it
<ralsina> nessita: BTW, both branches should be up to testing standards now ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: great, I'm already IRL testing the side_widget now
<ralsina> There is no bug for the bundles, is there?
<nessita> ralsina: nopes, can you make some please?
<nessita> ralsina: ah, I forgot to ask, any feedback on my goals?
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on them from me
<ralsina> So load them up and I will approve them
<nessita> ack
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> dobey: yours too
 * ralsina wants to minimize cntext switches ;-)
 * fagan EOD/EOW
<fagan> see you guys monday
<fagan> gtg go party
<dobey> ralsina: i already put mine in allhands last week :)
<ralsina> dobey: I meant that I will approve them
<dobey> ok
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, nessita hi! I'm back... I will finish the ui for ubuntuone-control-panel today, make the tests and propose a new merge
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: cool
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: hey there! how did the exam go?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, 9 :D
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: groso! what subject?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, Tecnologia de Software de Base
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, java... *escalofrios*
<DiegoSarmentero> jejej
<nessita> AAAAAHHHHH
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: did you shower after that? :-P
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, not yet jeje
<ralsina> nessita: we all n mumble now!
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: you can just fix in the existing merge, you don't need to propose it again, btw
<dobey> unless you are making massive other changes, anyway
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, ah ok.... yes, i was planning to use the same that i've created
<dobey> ok, i'm off to get some lunch. bbiab
<facundobatista> generic question: how do I share a folder using nautilus? I chosen "Ubuntu One" -> "Compartir", but then I get a dialog that tells me to search something (I don't know what), it always says "found 0" nomatter what I search, and don't know how to continue
 * mandel walking dog
<facundobatista> ralsina, a friend of mine has the issue described in #576408
<facundobatista> ralsina, is it really "in progress"?
<ralsina> bug #576408
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 576408 in ubuntuone-client ""Share on Ubuntu One" and "Stop synchronizing on Ubuntu One" menu items disabled (affects: 10) (heat: 44)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576408
<ralsina> facundobatista: I have half-a-branch on it
<ralsina> facundobatista: then got sidetracked for a few months
<ralsina> facundobatista: but the honest answer is "no"
<dobey> facundobatista: hrmm, have we always allowed sharing from a UDF?
<dobey> hrmm, i guess so
<dobey> oh i see what's wrong
<dobey> facundobatista: does your friend have the UDF that folder is in, subscribed, on the machine where this bug is happening?
<ralsina> nessita: remember the 3PM thing for the bundles? Reschedule it for 6PM because I have to have lunch and have not advanced much.
<nessita> ralsina: ack.
<nessita> LUNCH!
<nessita> :-)
<alecu> facundobatista, in the dialog that tells you to search for something, the list of contacts from evolution-data-server are shown.
<alecu> facundobatista, you can just enter an email address, and it will be used and added to e-d-s.
<facundobatista> dobey, asking him right now
<facundobatista> alecu, I don't use evolution
<alecu> facundobatista, Me neither! You can just enter an email address.
<facundobatista> alecu, where? in the search field?
<alecu> right
<dobey> yeah, the contact picker UI sucks. and i think one of the requirements for TB being default in Oneiric, was integrating with EDS
 * dobey wonders why anyone is still running maverick anyway :)
<facundobatista> alecu, oh, "magically" appears one button that wasn't there before
<alecu> facundobatista, yeah, it's awful. And I've been doing some tests connecting e-d-s with canonical's ldap, and now that dialog is painfully slow.
<lalejand> Hi, U1 began to upload some large files. I deleted them, but U1 indicator still shows that U1 is uploading those files
<alecu> I'll open a bug for that.
<lalejand> alecu : which package ?
<alecu> lalejand, sorry, was talking about a different issue.
<dobey> lalejand: i think he's talking about something else
<dobey> lalejand: if you want to open a bug against u1 indicator, i think you need to file against one-indicator
<alecu> facundobatista, bug #807111. Perhaps you want to open a bug for the "magical" button.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 807111 in ubuntuone-client "The share contact picker is slow for 400 contacts (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807111
<nessita> mandel: ping
<lalejand> dobey : I don't know if it is u1-indicator's fault or not
<mandel> nessita: pong?
<dobey> lalejand: no, but filing a bug against the thing where you see the problem is a good start. if it's not the indicator applet's fault, then the bug can be moved. it's more about documenting it, than solving it
<nessita> mandel: how are branches going? (I'm catching up since you said 2 hours after the meeting)
<mandel> nessita: changes have been done but I have a failing test in test_vm due to having no access rights for some strange reason, I'm debugging right now
<nessita> mandel: that is for the unicode branch, right? any news on the in-review branch?
<mandel> nessita: I'm stuck with the unicode one, is more important since it should fix lots of issues
<lalejand> dobey : okay
<Chipaca> nessita: ping-u
<nessita> Chipaca: pong
<Chipaca> nessita: mumble plz?
<nessita> Chipaca: I'm about to have lunch (nuddles almost ready). Is it talkable in less than 3 min? :-)
<Chipaca> nessita: have lunch. try noodles instead nuddles next time.
<nessita> Chipaca: :-)
 * nessita -> lunch, brb
<ralsina> http://www.nuddleblanket.com/Celebs.html
<ralsina> LUNCH!
<nessita> Chipaca: I'm back, logging in...
<nessita> Chipaca: ready when you are
<Chipaca> nessita: ok, let's do this
<nessita> let's!
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/no-pycentral/+merge/67231
<dobey> pretty trivial review if anyone wants to do it :)
<Chipaca> ralsina: when you return, mumble plz
<ralsina> chipaca, now is ok?
<Chipaca> ralsina: depends, are you still chewing?
<ralsina> Chipaca: no, just having coffee
<ralsina> So don't worry!
<nessita> ralsina: when you finish your mumbling and chewing, I have a question/suggestion re: bandwith settings
<ralsina> nessita: ok!
<facundobatista> alecu, ping
<alecu> facundobatista, pong
<facundobatista> alecu, maybe you saw something like this when setting up your windoze vm?
<facundobatista> pywintypes.error: (1332, 'LookupAccountName', 'No se ha efectuado ninguna asignaci\xf3n entre los nombres de cuenta y los identificadores de seguridad.')
<alecu> facundobatista, while running the tests?
<facundobatista> alecu, I get that when starting ubuntuone-client, mandel has no idea of what could be happening
<mandel> alecu: first time I see it, sounds like chinese too me… or an exchange thing, but I have no idea
<alecu> mandel, isn't that related to the pywin32 module you've recompiled?
<ralsina> nessita: finished chewing and mumbling
<alecu> facundobatista, I have no further idea than the pywin32 module that mandel fixed.
<ralsina> dobey: checking!
<nessita> ralsina: that was fast :-)
<ralsina> nessita: yes it was!
<ralsina> Or "that's what she said" to preempt dobey & mandel
<nessita> ralsina: so, I was looking at the installer wireframes (https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/drawings/d/10Io1nRr0mGr_EW5mHTKErS6s2oxVnF7uCDdIzuqYB50/edit?hl=en_US), in particular wireframe 19
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> nessita: give me 1' to reach the right thingy
<ralsina> 19, yes!
<nessita> ralsina: if we could agree with design crowd to change the button "Check bandwidth settings" to "Check file sync settings", and show as frame 19 the same screen as the Preferences tab (from https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/drawings/d/1O_Q9EIJNbvnimroBTvoxvpFXuawEp8pA01iyfW-lHn4/edit?hl=en_US), we could save A  LOT of work
<nessita> ralsina: otherwise, separating the BW settings gets hairy due to the "restore default settings" and "apply" buttons
<nessita> ralsina: you think proposing that is a good idea?
<ralsina> nessita: I can always override the text on the wizard, if needed
<nessita> ralsina: override what?
<ralsina> Because in this case, "bandwidth" makes more sense (to me at least)
<mandel1> dobey: I think we are doing quite well when the n-1 ihas started with the jokes too :)
<nessita> ralsina: not sure if you understood my proposal (given that comment)
<dobey> :)
<ralsina> nessita: wait a sec, haven't checked the other wireframe you mentioned, o I may nort make sense right now
<nessita> right :-)
<ralsina> I am "the n-1"?
<ralsina> nessita: I get it now. With the extra options, it makes sense to keep the text
 * ralsina of course, has a perfectly hackish solution for this problem that would work perfectly
<nessita> ralsina: to keep or to change the text? (I'm proposing changing the text)
<ralsina> keep control panel's, change the wizard's
<nessita> ralsina: wait, I still think you are not following me :-)
<ralsina> You want to replace wireframe 19 with your perferences tab widget
<nessita> ralsina: well, we embed the preferences tab into that step
<ralsina> And the button in 18 with another text
<nessita> ralsina: right, so no change of text needed in the control panel
<nessita> ralsina: and within 18, you remove the checkbox under folders
<nessita> since we provide that in 19
 * mandel1 has to go to the roof.. dont ask
<ralsina> I am ok with both changes. If, however, design says it's not good because it's too geeky or whatever, there is another way to do it, which is "use the widget from u1cp, and hide the parts you don't want visible "
 * ralsina ducks
<nessita> ralsina: that can work, yes, but each you click on Apply, the whole settings will be changed (hidden and not hidden)
<nessita> ralsina: so I will strongly discourage that
<ralsina> but the hidden settings will not change anything, since they will contain the value from the config file anyway?
<ralsina> But I only propose that as a last resource if we can't make the change
<nessita> ralsina: it depends, are you offering to change settings somewhere else? like in frame 18?
<nessita> if so, we have a mismatch there
<ralsina> nessita: good question
<mandel1> facundobatista: ping
<ralsina> I agree that the setting in page 18 should move to 19 and the button's wording change
<ralsina> *at least*
<mandel1> verterok: ping
<facundobatista> mandel1, pong
<ralsina> And I don't think design is going to have problems with that
<nessita> ralsina: great. Can you please email/talk this with design people? (they already left, I think)
<mandel1> facundobatista: one question, the share.path is that unicode or byte?
<ralsina> afk, brb
<nessita> ralsina: or better, can you implement it that way (is very easy) and see what they say by looking at that?>
<facundobatista> mandel1, it should be bytes, IIRC (verterok?)
<mandel> facundobatista: also, udf.ancestors, are those meant to be using local paths, look at test_udf_ancestors in test_vm (line 1333)
<facundobatista> mandel, stop being schyzofrenic
<mandel> facundobatista: the expected result uses / is that correct for windows too?
<mandel> facundobatista: ein?
<facundobatista> mandel / mandel1 :)
<mandel> facundobatista: yes, stupid irc client seems to have a bad day...
<facundobatista> mandel, the expert in that area is verterok, but I think that udf.ancestors is all local path, so we really should be using os.path.sep, no '/'
<mandel> facundobatista: I though so too.. verterok is that correct?
<mandel> I know suggested path is correct and should be using /
<ralsina> nessita: you mean maybe they won't otice? ;-)
<ralsina> s/otice/notice/
<nessita> no! :-)
<nessita> I meant they may like better by looking at it
<nessita> not by trying to imagine it
<ralsina> agreed. Since it's much MUCH easier, we can hack if it is not good enough
<ralsina> In fact, I think that page is meaningless as part of the first setup, but hey, what do I know
<facundobatista> mandel, he was having lunch
<mandel> facundobatista:  np :)
<mandel> facundobatista: so, share.path is that byte of unicode, I was let down my irc just a second after I asked you the question...
<nessita> alecu: ping
<nessita> alecu: does this ring any bell? bug #807146 (I've assigned it to you for now, we'll see later who has an empty slot to work on that)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 807146 in ubuntu-sso-client "Windows: twisted.spread.pb.DeadReferenceError: Calling Stale Broker (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807146
<alecu> nessita, pong. looking
<alecu> nessita, yes, it rings
<nessita> alecu: is that already reported?
<alecu> nessita, I think that happens when a client disconnects and the server still wants to call the signals.
<alecu> nessita, I think it's reported, yes, but let me check.
<nessita> makes sense, given what I described happened
<ralsina> nessita: I get that all the time with SSO, it answers only one cnnection
<nessita> ralsina: you reported it somewhere? (is not good, it should answer to several)
<ralsina> nessita: no, because I thought it was related to the reactor problems we were having and later I forgot
<nessita> ok
<mandel> verterok: ping
<mandel> facundobatista: ping
 * mandel hates his irc client...
<alecu> nessita, I'm not sure again if it's the same bug, but it happens under similar conditions: bug #806539
<ralsina> what version of ubuntu-client are we to be shipping on windows?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806539 in ubuntuone-client (and 1 other project) "Cleanup API to connect to services (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806539
<ralsina> ubuntuone-client that is
<alecu> nessita, for now let's keep this as two separated bugs.
<nessita> alecu: right, the error does not look the same, so yes
<nessita> alecu: FYI, the last report is 100% reproducible (at least here(
<nessita> ))
<alecu> great
<nessita> ralsina: still reviewing your side-widget branch. Question: right after I logged in, the installer skipped the "Choose services" section marked in the left5
<nessita> and went thru directly to Select sync folders
<nessita> ralsina: also, the "add folder" does nothing, is that correct?
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: can I get reviews on this first branch of tcp activation? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/tcp-activation/+merge/67240
<ralsina> Choose services is the one where we will embed the browser
<alecu> this branch has all of the functionality; in a coming branch I'll make sso use it.
<ralsina> And "add folder" is waiting for the branch that embeds the actual u1cp widgets
<alecu> but first, lunch.
<ralsina> branch which I should finish now that u1cp can talk to syncdaemon :-)
<nessita> ralsina: ok, so I'm lost :-D both "issues" are expected and "normal"?
<ralsina> As of that branch ,yes, expected and normal
<nessita> ralsina: and the folders tab is also outdated, in that branch, right?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<ralsina> Damn distiutils-extra doesn't work if your setup.py is not called "setup.py"!!!!
<nessita> what?
<ralsina> nessita: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/639665/
<ralsina> I will just do it without distutils-extra
<nessita> ralsina: in the tests for the sidewidget branch, in all the test_stage_progression_X, I'm not why you have all the assertion over the state of self.ui.sideWidget(). From my POV, all the test_stage_progression_X shoul assert only over the sideWidget.stage value, and the rest is ensure by the sideWidget API and functionality
<nessita> otehrwise you're duplicating assertions that, if we sightly change what the sidewidget does, we need to modify them all
<ralsina> nessita: because those were done first, before the other ones. I can remove that, no problem.
<nessita> ralsina: thanks! it will make that code much easier to read and understand (and maintain)
<ralsina> nessita: ok, changing and pushing
<facundobatista> mandel, pong
<facundobatista> mandel, which irc client is yours?
<verterok> mandel: pong
<dobey> ralsina: were you reviewing my branch btw?
<ralsina> dobey: sorry, got sidetracked
<ralsina> dobey: reviewing now
<dobey> ralsina: hrmm, why would you not call the setup.py "setup.py"?
<ralsina> nessita: pushed without all those asserts
<nessita> ralsina: great!
<ralsina> dobey: because I don't want someone running it on linux
<ralsina> so I was calling it setup-windows.py
<dobey> if sys.platform == 'win32': setup(); else: print "GTFO."
<dobey> :)
<dobey> ralsina: hrmm, that's in ubuntuone-client? :(
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<ralsina> dobey: it's basically to build the exe
<czajkowski> mandel: how do
<dobey> ralsina: yeah, i know. but still. :(
<dobey> trying to think of a solution that makes sense, but alas
<nessita> ralsina: the branch looks great. Is pretty much approved, I just listed some lint and pep8 issues
<ralsina> nessita: I will try to get pep8 0.5 in windows because I got no pep8 issues here, again :-(
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, I imagine. I ran it in linux though
<ralsina> nessita: ok, will fix them soonish
<dobey> nessita, ralsina: i wonder what the acceptable requirements are for building u1client stuff on windows.
<ralsina> dobey: don't understand the question
<nessita> dobey: not sure what you mean. The acceptable requirements would be that "it builds and installs" :-)
<dobey> ralsina, nessita: i mean as far as fixing the build system issue. there are some things there which i think we still need to do on windows, but which aren't so easily doable from bzr checkout, but aren't an issue when installing from tarball, for example
<ralsina> dobey: such as?
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: ping
<dobey> ralsina: PNG icon generation from the SVG
<ralsina> dobey: how's that converted now?
<mandel> verterok: ping again, sorry I missed the pong
<dobey> ralsina: running inkscape during 'make' to generate the icons inside the build tree
<mandel> facundobatista: ping again..
<verterok> mandel: hi
<mandel> czajkowski: how do?
<facundobatista> mandel, pong
<facundobatista> mandel, which irc client is yours?
<ralsina> dobey: we are making inkscape a build dependency? Whoa.
<mandel> verterok: question, the ancestors from udf, do the use local paths (that is os.path.sep) or do they always use /
<mandel> facundobatista: adium… terrible client
<dobey> ralsina: it has been for a long time
<ralsina> still
<dobey> ralsina: well, to build from trunk, not from tarballs
<verterok> mandel: I think the ancestors are calculated from the local path
<mandel> facundobatista: share.path is that meant to be unicode?
<mandel> verterok: ok, so in the test_ancestors in test_vm we should be using os.path.sep, right?
<verterok> mandel: no idea, need to look at the code :)
<mandel> verterok: hehe, want the file and line number?
<verterok> mandel: no need to, gimme a few minutes to wrap what I'm doing
<mandel> verterok: gracias!
<nessita> ralsina: a couple of extra needs fixing in the areyousure branch, after code review
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> ralsina: also, maybe you forgot to add the test_are_you_sure file? I don't see it
<ralsina> nessita: turns out I did forget it. Pushed it.
<nessita> great
<verterok> mandel: the path should be the "native" path, as it's used during local rescan to add pyinotify watches to the udf ancestors
<mandel> verterok: ok, so I fixed the test :)
<mandel> looks like this branch is looking good :)
 * mandel dinner, will be back later
<nessita> ralsina: SyntaxError: invalid syntax (test_are_you_sure.py: 38)
<verterok> mandel: and probably you need to check the ancestors property in volume_manager.py @ line 316
<ralsina> nessita: uh? Let me check
<dobey> ok, gotta run to an appt. be back in a few
<nessita> ralsina: also, when running that branch and clicking on "Yes I want to cancel", I get an error in the terminal saying "QWaitCondition: Destroyed while threads are still waiting"
<ralsina> nessita: so sorry, seems I had not actually finished that branch before I started eith the phone calls
<nessita> ralsina: is ok, let me know when is done :-)
<ralsina> nessita: pushed with the fix and tests pass now
<ralsina> nessita: but let's try again that branch tomorrow ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: not sure what that means :-)
<ralsina> nessita: that I dn't want to waste your time before double-checking the branch again
<nessita> ralsina: I'm trying to have a screenshot of the latest installer since DiegoSarmentero will start working on that tomorrow
<ralsina> the changes should not affect screenshots :-)
<nessita> ralsina: well, having the latest may be better, specially the side widget
<nessita> but yes, is not mandatory
<ralsina> nessita: ok, pushed , passes pep8, pylint, pyflakes and tests ;-)
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Contribute/WindowsTesting <- a new section for the installer was added, running it is extremely similar to running the control panel
<nessita> ralsina: is that for side widget or are you sure? :-D
<ralsina> no, the areyousure
<nessita> ralsina: are you sure? :-P
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> I'll fix the sidewidget one now so diego can have that one, which is more important
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, ack
<nessita> ralsina: is tarmac landing your installer branches?
<nessita> ralsina: in the are you sure branch... did you apply the latest needs fixing from https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_805290/+merge/66739/comments/145569 ? (I don't have them)
<ralsina> nessita: had not seen them. Will fix and push. The problem with using clientdefs is that I basically import all of control panel to get a string, because of how the package is organized. But I'll do it anyway.
<nessita> ralsina: all the control panel? wow, why?
<nessita> (clientdefs is inside client)
<ralsina> nessita: because it imports the ubuntuone namespace, which imports controlpanel, sso, client and whatever else is in there because it has no __ALL__
<nessita> ralsina: I see. Anyway, installer already depend on control panel, right?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, which is why I did it anyway ;-)
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> nessita: fixed the needs_fixing in https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_805290/+merge/66739/
<ralsina> moving onto the other one
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> nessita: you are using pylint? We moved to pyflakes for this one
<nessita> ralsina: why?
<ralsina> dobey suggested it
<nessita> ralsina: errors from pylint makes sense here
<ralsina> pylint ignores don't work on windows
<nessita> I mean, those errors are not false positives
<ralsina> which means I have to re-check all the sources in another OS
<ralsina> but ok, I can do it
<nessita> ralsina: well, checking the sources in all platform is a requirement for all of us
<nessita> anyways, I wasn't aware pylint ignores the ignore
<ralsina> the style checks should not be platform dependent?
<nessita> should not be
<nessita> ralsina: running the tests in all paltform is the requirement, I mean. But if the ignore switch is not working, I see the problem there
<ralsina> exactly. pylint gives about 1200 lines of output on windows
<ralsina> complaining about gtk, dbus, how QWidget is not a valid parent class, how all tests are using super in old style classes and all sorts of wacky stuff
<nessita> ralsina: pylint --help does not list the ignore swicth :-/
<ralsina> it's on the pylintrc
<nessita> so seems like is not implemented, at least in the version I'm suing
<nessita> using*
<nessita> ralsina: what is in the pylintrc?
<ralsina> which is, of course, undocumented everywhere
<ralsina> the ignore option
<nessita> ralsina: right, but the pylint --help do not list that as a valid option, so seems like is not implemented in w :-/
<ralsina> it's not implemented as an option in the CLI, only from the pylintrc config file
<ralsina> in Linux, too
<nessita> ralsina: I beg to differ, you can use pylint --ignore=something, that is what we use in the control panel
<ralsina> nessita: did you try pylint --help on linux?
<nessita> yes
<nessita>     --ignore=<file>     Add <file or directory> to the black list. It should
<nessita>                         be a base name, not a path. You may set this option
<nessita>                         multiple times. [current: CVS]
<ralsina> the help in windows says exactly the same thing: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/639703/
<ralsina> Except it didn't work when I tried it, and that's why I talked with dobey and switched to pyflakes
<ralsina> or rather, added USE_PYFLAKES for u1lint
<nessita> ralsina: and it seems to work on windows: I just ran pylint --ignore="ui,reactor" ubuntuone_installer and I got only failures/errors for the rest of the project
<ralsina> (maybe it was a u1lint bug, not a pylint one)
<nessita> ralsina: maybe you're mixing u1lint with pylint?
<nessita> right
<nessita> ralsina: ok, we can leave using pylint and fixing the errors in another branch
<ralsina> nessita: this is what I get running pylint directly, with --ignore="ui,reactor"
<ralsina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/639705/
<alecu> BTW: if anybody wants review a nice branch... https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/tcp-activation/+merge/67240
<nessita> alecu: right, sorry, I'll do it
<alecu> nessita, thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: I think you'll agree it's not a very useful output :-)
<nessita> ralsina: is very useful right below the PyQT4 import, and we alrady fixed that (we need to import QtCore before QTGui or something similar)
<nessita> I mean, a lot of errors there make sense, o no?
<ralsina> nessita: from line 60 until 265 they don't
<ralsina> actually from 60 until the end
<nessita> ralsina: I'm not sure why you have that, look at my output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/639707/
<nessita> maybe some installation is a bit busted?
<ralsina> nessita: well, that's the problem, how do I figure that out? Should I fight pylint for a couple of hours?
<nessita> anyways, that can be done later. Can you at least fix the unused variables I reported?
<nessita> W0612: 57:CalculateSize.run: Unused variable 'dirnames'
<nessita> W0612:149:LocalFoldersPage.stop_threads: Unused variable 'path'
<nessita> and all the missing docstrings
<ralsina> I added all the missing docstrings. What's a variable name I can use that doesn't give that warning besides _?
<nessita> ralsina: to not using it? no other... are those unused variables, needed?
<ralsina> for example, when you use listdir() it returns tuples.
<ralsina> I am doing for dirpath, dirname, filenames in os.walk(self.path_name):
<nessita> right, so you can use _ there
<nessita> for _ , _, filenames in ...:
<ralsina> but then it complains I am overriding _ from the outer scope, which I can probably fix by moving strings to another file.
<nessita> right, which is even better! :-D (so we have all the to-translate-variables together)
<ralsina>  Invalid name "bad" .... pylint I hate you ;-)
<alecu> guys and gals: got to run to kinder. See you laters.
<ralsina> nessita: pushed sidewidget with the style fixes, pylint seems clean to me now, but I may be missing something in the noise
<nessita> ralsina: great
<dobey> nessita: because pylint is a royal PIA, and I'd like us to switch everything over to pyflakes if possible
<ralsina> dobey: OTOH pyflakes doesn't detect some real problems (like missing docstrings)
<dobey> ralsina: missing docstrings isn't a functional one, but a style issue.
<ralsina> dobey: yes, but we were using pylint for style checks
<ralsina> (too)
<dobey> well we were using pylint because it's what we started with 3 years ago
<dobey> we weren't exactly using *for* style checks per se, it just also does them
<dobey> ralsina: is the docstring thing the only additional thing here? i'd really like to get us a solution that moves us completely off of pylint, because it's a pain
<ralsina> dobey: bad top-level variable names, at least
<ralsina> I don't have a full list, as you may imagine :-)
<dobey> ralsina: well the toplevel variable names aren't bad necessarily either. it is just a style thing we're imposing via pylint :-/
<dobey> ralsina: also, pep8 is extensible, so we could presumably add these additional style checks to our pep8 checks
<ralsina> dobey: yes, but consistent style in a team is a good thing. I don't have strong feelings. I was happy with pyflakes because it never complained ;-)
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: in case it's not merged whe you want to start working on styling the wizard: you should really use trunk merged with https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_803929/+merge/66827
<ralsina> so you should branch from that, and use it as a prerequisite for your (eventual) merge proposal
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, ok! I will clone that repo
<ralsina> There are two or three other branches that will affect you but that one is a big thing visible on all pages :-)
<nessita> ralsina: let's merge those babies!
<nessita> ralsina: I'll re-review
<ralsina> nessita: do sidewidget, the other one is going to conflict like crazy now
<nessita> oooohhhoook
<ralsina> because sidewidget grew tentacles with the style fixes :-)
<nessita> ralsina: looks great, approving!
<ralsina> nessita: should I merge?
<nessita> ralsina: I guess so, yes
<nessita> I think I meeds with your head enough :-D
<nessita> messed*
<ralsina> hehehe
<ralsina> My excuse is that we were not using the same stylechecks
<ralsina> after this one merges, I should have areyousure de-conflicted quickly
<nessita> ralsina: ping me when that's done
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<ralsina> where's ubuntuone.storageprotocol supposed to come from? is it generated?
 * ralsina misses grep so much
<nessita> ralsina: from the project ubuntuone-storage-protocol. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Contribute/WindowsTesting
<nessita> ralsina: instructions are there
<ralsina> nessita: cool, fetching
<dobey> facundobatista: did you ever get an answer from your friend?
<facundobatista> dobey, it was in an UDF, yes, a locally created UDF
<facundobatista> dobey, which should be subscribed, but he didn't have access to that computer at that time to check that
<dobey> facundobatista: ok, weird
<ralsina> nessita: the syncdaemon bundle is close, i think.
<nessita> ralsina: you got your setup-windows.py working? :-)
<ralsina> nessita: it's mostly building, checking what module fails, add, retry
<ralsina> I am having problems with storageprotocol, yet
<nessita> ah, you need protoc
<nessita> and the protobuf module
<ralsina> it works, it doesn't bundle
<ralsina> but it's probably because of zipped eggs
<nessita> ah
<ralsina> need to hack some more, will try to have it by tomorrow early
 * nessita no idea
<nessita> ralsina: good luck
<ralsina> thx!
<ralsina> will EOD for a little bit
<thisfred> facundobatista: not much luck yet with bug #807005, but I'm pretty sure that the problem originated with the original upload (i.e. '2011-07-06.191137-0300ART.txt'). You did not see a notification for that one right? (I know you may have missed it, but if you did happen to see it, it will disprove my current theory)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 807005 in ubuntuone-client "Filename in notification does not reset. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807005
<thisfred> The actual showing of the notification resets everything, so my guess is, sometimes notifications are not shown (you indicated that that happened as well) and then the state is never reset
<thisfred> even if that is the case, no idea why that would happen yet. I'm digging through a forest of Twisted callback timeouts
<facundobatista> thisfred, it was too early (those files are cron-moved into u1)
<facundobatista> thisfred, also, not all notifications go to a bubble
<thisfred> If you happen to have the part of the log that deals with that file, it may help
<facundobatista> thisfred, I do
<thisfred> facundobatista: I know, but if they don't, the reset should still happen
<thisfred> this could be where the bug is
<facundobatista> thisfred, the part of the syncdaemon's log, or status'?
<thisfred> facundobatista: both, if there is anything in status, but I doubt that
<thisfred> I think I'm going to add errbacks to everything, as I don't think they are there
<facundobatista> thisfred, I'm using your branch since midday, not early morning, so I have only syncdaemon's log
<thisfred> and have them log
<thisfred> facundobatista: that's fine
<nessita> ok, I'm off for the day
<nessita> bye all!
<facundobatista> thisfred, no, I have both logs
<facundobatista> thisfred, I have to tell you... status log lines are not very informative :|
<thisfred> facundobatista: I know, working on that too
<thisfred> like adding a metric shitton more of them
<facundobatista> thisfred, logs sent
<dobey> adorilson: hi
<adorilson> hi, dobey
<thisfred> facundobatista: thanks! will continue investigating tonight or tomorrow, have to walk the dog first
<dobey> adorilson: can you change your diff in bug #801938 into a branch committed with --fixes=lp:801938 and propose it for merging please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 801938 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 3 other projects) "Make command gets error: variable 'result' set but not used (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801938
<facundobatista> thisfred, thank you!
<adorilson> dobey: of course
<dobey> adorilson: thanks!
<dobey> alright, i am out of here. good evening all
<karni> huh. why is this channel not listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList ?
<karni> If you guys haven't yet, I strongly encourage to "Preview Gmail's new look", I love it.
#ubuntuone 2011-07-08
<karni> Once again I need translation help. Portugese?
<karni> "Apesar de ainda ser experimental, seu uso é viável. Falta ainda uma forma de sincronizar os contatos. Instalado em um Galaxy 5."
<karni> The person is mentioning something about contacts sync, in a review of the Files app.
<duanedesign> morning all
<ralsina> morning!
<ralsina> morning nessita!
<nessita> hi ralsina, how are you?
<nessita> mandel: ping
<mandel> nessita: pong
<ralsina> nessita: better with my flu/clod/whatever.
<ralsina> nessita: stuck on the syncdaemon bundle, though
<nessita> mandel: hola! I just read your report. You mentioned you fixed the problem with UDF I'm having...
<nessita> mandel: yesterday I spent quite some time dealing with that, and I noticed a couple of smelly things there
<mandel> nessita: tell me!
<nessita> mandel: the first one, that I have a branch for, is that get_share_path should not be platform dependent, see bug #807216
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 807216 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: vm_helper.get_udf_path_name may be replacing slashes wrongly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807216
<nessita> mandel: that is not the bug, sorry :-)
<nessita> the bug I just pasted is another not minor issue, but I was referring to bug #807235
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 807235 in ubuntuone-client "get_share_path should not have a platform dependent implementation (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807235
<mandel> nessita: lets look at that one any way, the get_udf_path_name has to return the canonical name that is with / instead of \\ as well as deal with the local path.. or so I understand it
<mandel> nessita: regarding get_share_path I reached the same conclusion, at the moment in the branch I have the UDF problem fix they have the same implementation
<nessita> mandel: I will propose the get_share_path stuff, otherwise your branch will be too big (as you describe it)
<nessita> mandel: about your first comment, the info returned by get_udf_path_name is used to 2 big things:
<nessita> * build the suggested path, which yes, need to have / for the server
<nessita> * actually create the udf by calling self.m.action_q.create_udf(udf_path.decode('utf-8'), udf_name.decode('utf-8'), marker)
<nessita> as you can see, in the second part, we need to have //
<nessita> sorry, \\
<mandel> nessita: hmm that is a pain in the ass
<nessita> mandel: there is a 3rd issue, but I think is best if you try to keep your branch "to the minimum" regarding unicode, and
<nessita> we deal with this issues later
<hrw> hi
<hrw> karni: can I have one suggestion for android u1 files?
<mandel> nessita: there are two options, I propose the branch with fixes a number of issues as it is, yet there are a number of failing tests (5) and then fix those later
<karni> hrw: of course! always
<nessita> mandel: that option doesn't soon very good...
<hrw> karni: welcome screen has 'login' 'register' buttons - make them "Login | Register" instead of "Login \n Register" so easier to press proper one
<karni> hrw: just FYI AndroidU1 is the old codename for the app I made during GSoC. This one is 'Ubuntu One Files'
<karni> hrw: aha
<karni> hrw: I thought bigger buttons (with \n) would be easier to press =)
<karni> hrw: But, we're getting a new SSO component ready, so
<nessita> mandel: the other option which one is it?
<hrw> karni: I have 210 dpi on screen so they are quite low
<karni> hrw: the login/registration will look totally different. much nicer.
<mandel> nessita: fix all tests, leave the duplicated code and file bugs telling to unify it
<karni> hrw: Noted! They will be at the top/middle part of the screen
<nessita> mandel: what duplicated code?
<hrw> karni: I got U1 page in Miren Browser, press "Add this computer" button and got "Brak uprawnień do otwierania tej strony. x-ubuntuone-files://oauth?oauth_token=DATA&oauth_verifier=UUID&return=https://one.ubuntu.co"
<mandel> nessita: vm_helper seems to have very very similar code
<mandel> nessita: as well as the bug you just pasted
<karni> hrw: Yes, we're aware of the issue. Older versions of Opera also seem not to work.
<karni> hrw: Default browser or FF works great.
<nessita> mandel: right, I'm proposing a branch for that one, is already done
<hrw> thx
<nessita> mandel: so you can merge that in and make the tests pass, and then propose
<karni> hrw: So, if you can, try using the default browser to authorize. We'll have this fixed really soon.
<karni> Thanks!
<hrw> karni: ok
<mandel> nessita: so, merge your branch into mine and propose, or propose your to trunk, merge mine with trunk and propose?
<mandel> nessita: I prefer the idea of merging in trunk
<nessita> mandel: I propose my branch to merge with trunk, as usual
<nessita> mandel: you will need to merge it to avoid conflicts
<mandel> nessita: +100
<mandel> nessita: propose asap and I'll review right now
<nessita> ]sure!
<hrw> nice bug in desktop U1 app I found. Run U1 control panel, switch to 'devices' and remove one. You will get requester without title with "Are you sure to remove this device from Ubuntu One" and "No|Yes" buttons. then press TAB button few times. It will jump No -> Yes -> label...
<hrw> karni: can U1F have some progress bar in notification area? now it uploads 984 files and there is no information how much time it will take or how big % of them was already sent.
<karni> hrw: Yes, I plan to add progress bars (and, actually, even more fancier 'activity log'). For now, the number of files in the notification is the number of files _left_ to upload.
<karni> hrw: It will go down as it uploads files.
<nessita> mandel, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/fix-807235/+merge/67320
<hrw> noticed already
<karni> hrw: That seems to be a nice test, 984 files :)
<karni> hrw: Let me know how it went.
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<mandel> nessita: reviweing right now!
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, did you have the chance to take a look at my code?
<karni> hrw: If it fails to upload a few (say, there might be a timeout from time to time), it should automatically reupload them as well after a while (15min)
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, and my e-mail?:P
<hrw> karni: how to exclude photo from upload?
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: on it, I wanted to propose a branch so mandel and I will not overlap work
<karni> hrw: what do you mean. particular photo?
<hrw> karni: I have several photos which I prefer to keep only on phone for example
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ok, thanks... let me know if there is any problem!
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: of course I will :-)
<karni> hrw: Have you selected "Existing and future" ?
<hrw> yep
<hrw> bb in some - lunch
<karni> hrw: If you want to _take_ such a picture, if you turn auto-upload off, take the picture, and turn it on again - that picture will not upload. Since you have told it explicitly "upload my existing pictures", this is what it will do, I'm sorry.
<mandel> nessita: why the change of name get_share_dir_name?
<karni> hrw: You can try killing it and I'll tell you how to reconfigure.
<nessita> mandel: to avoid future confusion. The method does not return a path, but a directory name only
<mandel> ok
<karni> hrw: (as easy as "clear pending uploads", uncheck and check again the "Photo auto-upload" - this way you will only upload future pictures)
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: the executables have the x bit flag turned off
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: can you please revert that?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ok, can you tell me which ones?
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: look at the diff in your merge proposal, the first three lines say something like
<nessita> === modified file 'bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-backend' (properties changed: +x to -x)
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, i don't know why they change
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ahhhhhhhhh ok
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: if you moved the code from linux to windows back and forth, that can happen
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, mistery solved :P
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: why you removed the "Restore default configuration" button from the preferences tab?
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: notice that you also removed the +x bits of the files, such as run-tests (the bash script) and setup.py
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, :S ok... i'll take a look at that...
<nessita> thanks!
<mandel> nessita: code review ok, running tests on windows
<nessita> mandel: ack
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, about the restore default i didn't delete it, it was moved in the xml, but it is still there
<nessita> ah, let me re-check
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: you're right, sorry, it is below the apply button now
<ralsina> nessita, mandel, alecu, dobey, thisfred: standup in 10'
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, me?
<DiegoSarmentero> no?
<thisfred> ack
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: you too (/I forgot)
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, jeje
 * ralsina did it in a round number, because he listens to criticism.
<dobey> ralsina: you should have used an irrational number instead
<ralsina> dobey: ok, standup in 6+e minutes ;-)
<thisfred> √-2
<dobey> oh look. storms. :(
<mandel> me
<thisfred> me
<DiegoSarmentero> me
<alecu> hello
<alecu> me
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> nessita: ping?
<dobey> me
<nessita> me
<ralsina> mandel, go
<mandel> DONE: Lots of changes to ensure that only byte is used in the sd and unicode in the os_helper layer on windows. Fixed UDF issues (tests were broken in trunk and got fix by mere coincidence.)
<mandel> TODO: review nessitas branch, merge with it, fix few failing tests found in the encoding branch.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> thisfred, vamos, vamos, vamos!
<thisfred> DONE: Bug #807005 TODO Bug #807005 BLOCKED: No (though I have no idea what the cause is, I have not run out of places to look) NEXT: DiegoSarmentero
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 807005 in ubuntuone-client "Filename in notification does not reset. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807005
<DiegoSarmentero> DONE
<DiegoSarmentero> Tests for the UI changes. Loading Animation improved to fit designers requirements (gradients and timing). Markup uses fixed. Folders tab styled. Start working on ubuntuone installer ui.
<DiegoSarmentero> TODO
<DiegoSarmentero> Fix some issues in my branch for merging. Finish ubuntuone installer ui. Analize replacement of tree widget in Folders to table widget. Improve Device widget to allow insertions in layout and QListWidget
<DiegoSarmentero> BLOCKED
<DiegoSarmentero> no
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, go
<alecu> DONE: main TCP activation branch needing one re-review by nessita and one more review: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/tcp-activation/+merge/67240
<alecu> TODO: use this branch from sd and u1cp
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: worked on the bundle for syncdaemon, closed bug#803929, proposed branch for bug #805290, lots of meetings.
<ralsina> TODO: finish syncdaemon bundle and move onto control panel's
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805290 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "The "Are you sure" dialog is missing. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805290
<ralsina> next dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #807127, research on bug #576408
<dobey> λ TODO: start the shim
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 807127 in ubuntuone-client "Remove the --enable-pycentral option (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807127
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 576408 in ubuntuone-client ""Share on Ubuntu One" and "Stop synchronizing on Ubuntu One" menu items disabled (affects: 10) (heat: 44)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576408
<dobey> nessita: go
<nessita> DONE: IRL testing in windows, meetings, started debugging UDF creation, filed several bugs in that area, proposed branch for bug #807235
<nessita> TODO: assist Diego so branch can land soon, more UDF debugging/fixing
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: none!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 807235 in ubuntuone-client "get_share_path should not have a platform dependent implementation (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807235
<nessita> or is it fagan next?
<dobey> i don't see a fagan
<mandel> I think he has a hangover, bday was yesterday...
<mandel> ralsina: he did ask for half a day off, right?
 * mandel knows that fagan cannot drink tequila...
<ralsina> heasked for the day off
<nessita> any comments, anyone?
<dobey> mandel: haha. so true. :)
<ralsina> nessita: I could use a re-review of https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_805290/+merge/66739
<ralsina> mandel, alecu: I could use a hand with the bundle, because I am stuck on google.protobuf not bundling
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, did you use QTreeWidget in Folders (Control Panel) to see the folders for any particular reason?? or it will be ok for me to replace it for a QTableWidget
<nessita> ralsina: is there any chance you ping me back after our meeting? I have 2 on going reviews
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, in order to support multiple headers and so
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: I built the control panel
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: multiple headers?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ah sorry
<mandel> ralsina: sure, that is easy :)
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, same question
<alecu> "<DiegoSarmentero> [...] Analize replacement of tree widget in Folders to table widget" +1!
<mandel> ralsina: let me see the error
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: the lcoal folders tab is old :-(
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: I have a much better branch I will try to push right now
<nessita> ralsina: what do you mean with "old"?
<mandel> ralsina: although I can tell you that probably is that you either do not have the protobuf compiler, or you did not put it somewhere in the path...
<mandel> :)
<ralsina> nessita: I did that a long time ago, and have a better one :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, so, i should wait for the new branch?
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: wait!
<nessita> ralsina: wait!
<ralsina> mandel: protoc.exe is in path
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ok...
<mandel> ralsina: pastebin the error pls!
<nessita> ralsina: you're confusing DiegoSarmentero. He's talking about the folders tab in the control panel, and you are talking about the folders tab in the installer, I think
<ralsina> Oh, right
<mandel> ralsina: the problem you have is with our protocol or protobuf the lib?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ahhh... so.. again :P
<nessita> ralsina: the folders tab in the control panel was made by me and I don't consider it old :-) (it can use some improvements though)
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: ignore what I said. Control panel is nessita's :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, can i replace the tree widget with a table widget?? it seems more accurate in that way
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: so, installer == ralsina, control panel == nessita and alecu
<alecu> ralsina, but you can run syncdaemon in your branch, right? that means protoc.exe is found.
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, and i will be able to modified some things and support multiple headers as you can see in the psd specs
<mandel> DiegoSarmentero: and mandel == all the paths, encoding crap :(
<alecu> ralsina, it's google.protobuf that's not being packed, right?
<ralsina> alecu: yes, the problem is the generated bundle fails to import google.protobuf
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: can be, but let's go baby steps. The branch you're proposing right now is big enough
<hrw> karni: 921 files to go...
<mandel> ralsina: so, you can import it with no problems from python, right
<DiegoSarmentero> yes... i'll made that changes once this branch is merged :D
<ralsina> alecu, mandel: I'll push the branch and you can take alook.
<alecu> ralsina, how are you bundling? all in the same .exe? or the .dlls and .pyds are alone?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ^
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: and so far, design has seen nothing of what we're doing (our fault). So, we need a first round of feedback
<hrw> karni: I wonder how many days it need
<ralsina> mandel: yes, it imports just fine
<mandel> ralsina: take a look at library.zip and look if the  lib is there
<mandel> ralsina: also make sure is not an egg
<hrw> karni: and u1 does not preserve timestamp
<ralsina> mandel: it's an egg, but unzipped
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ok... no problem, was just a suggestion to make the ui more like the psd, but it doesn't seems critical
<mandel> ralsina: in your case, working on windows, you should just have to eggs, and you brought them with you :P
<ralsina> mandel: hehe
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: let's have your branch merged (I'm finding more things to fix :-/), and you move on with the installer. Once we get feedback from design, we'll make more changes. And thanks, the suggestion is great
<mandel> ralsina: on, unzip should work, can you share the build on ubuntuone so I can see it
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: I think we need to switch to the list, but not right-right now
<ralsina> mandel: no, I can't. I'm on windows ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: use the web interface ;)
<hrw> karni: also does not preserve directory structure
<mandel> that is multiplatform… or so they say, try it with IE 6 :P
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ok, let me know about the things need fixing... i don't know if i'll be able to submit the code now because the f***ing proxy in this place is blocking me... but i'll do it as soon i reach home
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: is ok, you can work on the installer, right?
<hrw> karni: on phone I have /mnt/sdcard/DCIM/{subfolders by date and event}/pictures. on U1: "Pictures - Nexus S" flat directory ;(
<mandel> ralsina: I'll be back in 20min, need to have lunch
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, yes
<nessita> ralsina, alecu, Chipaca, mandel: meeting in 20  min?
<ralsina> Indeed google package is not getting into library.zip. I'll see if I can make it do so.
<ralsina> nessita: ok by me
<alecu> nessita, I'll probably be a few minutes late to the meeting; I have fatherhood issues today.
<nessita> alecu: how late? to see if we can adjust
<hrw> other queston: how to tell desktop U1 to *not* create directories in $HOME?
<dobey> hrw: the ~/Ubuntu One directory must exist.
<dobey> oh
<nessita> hrw: U1 will always create the root dir (Ubuntu One). What directory you don't want?
<hrw> dobey, nessita: I have "~/Ubuntu One" dir
<nessita> hrw: yeah, you can not get rid of that
<hrw> on U1 (web) I have: "my synced folders": "~/Pictures - Nexus S" created by android u1f, "folders": gnotes, home - created by me on desktop + two shared ones from Canonical
<hrw> gnotes, home, shared appears in "~/Ubuntu One" directory
<dobey> yes
<hrw> but "~/Pictures - Nexus S" appears as "~/Pictures - Nexus S"
<dobey> yes
<hrw> not "~/Ubuntu One/Pictures - Nexus S"
<dobey> it is a separate synced folder
<dobey> not a folder inside the root
<hrw> and no way to move it?
<hrw> what if I will have two devices named "Nexus S" (which U1 allows iirc) - will they get one folder or two with same name?
<dobey> i think you will get one folder and it will sync the same photos to both
<hrw> auch...
<hrw> ok, I go to bugtracker to fill any annoyances found so they will not get lost
<nessita> mandel: how did the review go?
<hrw> bug 805821
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805821 in ubuntuone-android-files "Upload folder for photos should be configurable (affects: 4) (heat: 33)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805821
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: needs fixing added to the merge proposal. When fixing each item, can you please reply to the commnet I added stating is you fixed the issue or if there was nothing to fix because I misunderstood something?
<dobey> hrw: thanks
<dobey> karni: ^^
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ok, i'll do that
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: thanks! and ask me whatever you need clarification on
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ok, thanks!
<nessita> :-)
<alecu> I'm back
<hrw> bug 807528
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 807528 in ubuntuone-android-files "synced pictures lost timestamp (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807528
<nessita> alecu: great!
<nessita> alecu: did you push the xrange change?
<alecu> nessita, give me a min
<hrw> bug 807532
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 807532 in ubuntuone-android-files "syncing pictures results in flat directory instead of copying structure from phone (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807532
<hrw> karni: take a look at those 3 bugs
<ralsina> Looks like this is too much for py2exe: https://pastebin.canonical.com/49500/   :-(
<nessita> ralsina: mumble
<nessita> alecu, mandel: mumble
<nessita> ?
<ralsina> nessita: logging in
<alecu> nessita, tested and pushed
<nessita> alecu: yey
<nessita> mandel: iuuuuuhhhuuuuuu
<mandel> Neoti: I'm nback
<mandel> nessita: sorry ^
<mandel> Neoti: wrong auto-complete
<nessita> mandel: mumble!
<mandel> nessita: launching it right now
<dobey> mandel: between you and chipaca...
<mandel> dobey: what we did we do?
<dobey> mandel: autocomplete fail
<mandel> dobey: oh, hehehe
<mandel> alecu: ping
<nessita> alecu: approving
<alecu> mandel, pong
<alecu> nessita, great, thanks!
<mandel> alecu: can you review this for us: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/fix-807235/+merge/67320
<alecu> mandel, sure. I'll trade this branch for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/tcp-activation/+merge/67240
<mandel> ok
<nessita> mandel: my branch has already 2 approves... any reason why you're asking a 3rd review to alecu?
<duanedesign> rye: do you have second for a PM?
<mandel> nessita: oh, I just saw one...
<nessita> mandel: ralsina gave a second one
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<mandel> alecu: I will still review yours...
<ralsina>  nessita pong
 * alecu drops the branch he is reviewing.
<alecu> mandel, thanks!
<nessita> ralsina: what was the branch you need me to review?
<ralsina> the are you sure one
<ralsina> should be ok
<nessita> ralsina: have the link handy?
<ralsina> https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_805290/+merge/66739
<nessita> on it1
<nessita> mandel: can you please push the changes for your unicode branch to LP? I know is not ready for review, but I want to look at it and analyze possible conflicts with changes I'm about to make
<mandel> nessita: sure, I can right now
<mandel> nessita: lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-client/pyinotify-non-unicode
<nessita> mandel: thanks
<nessita> mandel: is there any chance you fix the MP with the ned fixing before you day ends?
<mandel> nessita: MP?
<nessita> merge proposal
<nessita> mandel: the longer we have that proposal unmerged, the more conflicts we can have in it
<mandel> oh, merge proposal, I can when I get mentally lock I'll move to that so I can rest
<nessita> mandel: not sure what that means. Is that a yes? :-)
<mandel> nessita: yes, it is a yes
<nessita> great!
<rye> duanedesign, sure
<jo-erlend> is there any news regarding when couchdb sync will be back up?
<nessita> ralsina: needs fixings added
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<ralsina> syncdaemon is now bundled! https://pastebin.canonical.com/49504/
<alecu> ralsina, cool!
<alecu> mandel, ping
<mandel> alecu: pong
<ralsina> I have to copy platform\windows\* onto platform though
<alecu> mandel, does our msi need to run as admin?
<mandel> alecu: is an msi
<mandel> ofcourse
<alecu> mandel, I'm asking because I want to know where should the activator look for the registry key with the paths to the .exes
<alecu> mandel, in the "system" part of the registry, right?
<alecu> mandel, and the .msi should set those registry keys to the path where our software was installed.
<mandel> alecu: yes, in LOCAL_MACHINE software I believe is the right path
<mandel> alecu: yes, that should be the msi role
<alecu> mandel, great. I'll start with a dev .py that sets those registry keys to a path set in the command line.
<alecu> mandel, and then we can set them from the .msi.
<ralsina> Chipaca: since ricardo seems to be not here today, are you the person to ask about configglue?
<alecu> mandel, one more thing: do you know if windows users have a "userid" number in addition to the username?
<alecu> mandel, (to use it as a base for the port number)
<mandel> alecu: yes, there is one, but you have to look in the SID if I'm correct
<dobey> ralsina: what about configglue?
<ralsina> dobey: that it fails miserably when used inside an exe, it seems
<dobey> ralsina: your pastebin?
<alecu> mandel, the SID! that's the sound chip of the commodore 64!
<ralsina> dobey: https://pastebin.canonical.com/49506/
<mandel> alecu: hahaha
<ralsina> dobey: looks like it's not getting defaults or something, and options.debug is just not there
<dobey> ralsina: i'm not sure syncdaemon-dev.conf is well maintained
<dobey> ralsina: or even used anywhere
<ralsina> dobey: dobey, pastebin using the other .conf, and with a print of options in it
<dobey> ralsina: but right, i am also not sure how well configglue works on windows
<ralsina> https://pastebin.canonical.com/49507/
<dobey> ralsina: you also need logging.conf
<Chipaca> ralsina: looks like it's not finding the conf
<dobey> ralsina: pass data/logging.conf as second arg
<alecu> mandel, so yes: it's the last part of the SID. I'll keep that in mind for the "port selection" branches.
<Chipaca> see? dobey knows more
<alecu> mandel, thanks!
<ralsina> I have to copy that from linux.
<mandel> alecu: np
<ralsina> The old .in file is of course not getting compiled
<ralsina> that explains it
<dobey> ralsina: or just copy the .in file to logging.conf and edit it to have appropriate values
<dobey> yeah, build systems and windows don't fit well together with python :(
<ralsina> with a handmade logging.conf passed as second argument, IT RUNS!
<nessita> mandel: so, after looking at your branch, I'm blocked on the UDF thingy until your propose yours. How's that coming? are tests passing?
<mandel> nessita: what is the issue?
<nessita> mandel: what issue?
<ralsina> BTW: the reason we were not getting the firewall warning is because we probably allowed python to open ports sometime in the past: http://screencast.com/t/d5Kv7IBOUX5Z
<mandel> nessita: the merge one, as in, why are you blocked
<nessita> mandel: I'm blocked to debug the UDF problem until your branch lands, since it modifies a lot in the os_helper layer
<dobey> ralsina: why is it that every time i click on a link to that site, it is a screenshot, and not a video
<nessita> ralsina: we use ubuntu one to publish files!!!! :-)
<ralsina> dobey: because I use jing and you can capture both things and upload both things
<mandel> nessita: ok, I though it was some specific code
<nessita> mandel: how's your branch going? are tests passing?
<dobey> ralsina: they should at least embed it in a video, and overlay it with smooth jazz or something, if it's just a screenshot
<mandel> nessita: tracking done a bug that is the solution to 2 out of 3 failing tests...
<mandel> nessita: but is kind of hard because I do not get a complete trace and pdb is a no no with twisted
<mandel> as in brain fuck situation
<nessita> mandel: ok, my branch already landed, and it conflicts with yours, so you may wanna merge trunk in before continue debugging.
<nessita> mandel: regarding debugging and twisted, if you use inlinecallbacks, you can easily use pdb
<mandel> nessita: doing it right now
<nessita> mandel: or, you can add tons of print messages :-)
<nessita> that is what usually helps me the most
<mandel> nessita: I'm in the adding tons of print message hehe
<ralsina> nessita, alecu, mandel: any volunteers to try the syncdaemon bundle? It won't hurt a bit ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: send it!
<ralsina> mandel: easier to build it yourself
<ralsina> bzr branch lp:~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/fix_807026
<mandel> ralsina: ok
<ralsina> and run build.bat
<nessita> ralsina: I can try it
<nessita> ralsina: does it install sso?
<ralsina> The bundle is 33MB right now
<ralsina> nessita: nope
<nessita> ralsina: it will, right?
<ralsina> nessita: that's another step
<nessita> ralsina: not sure what that means
<ralsina> nessita: first we build three bundles, then we find a way to make it not be 100MB, then we do an installer that just copied them in the right place
<nessita> ralsina: we're gonna deliver 3 bundles to people?
<ralsina> nessita: no, we are going to deliver one folder with everything in it
<nessita> ralsina: folder == bundle?
<ralsina> nessita: a bundle is a folder with everything required for the app to run. Not an installer.
<ralsina> Once everything runs on a clean machine from a single folder, the installer is semi-trivial
<nessita> ah, I see
<mandel> nessita: merge conflict with trnk and my encoding branch fixed, I'm back to debugging
<nessita> mandel: ack, please let me know, so I can reuse that branch and debug from there
<mandel> ralsina: semi-trivial with a tool to do it.. doing it by hand is a diff story
<ralsina> exactly, I am counting on a tool :-)
<mandel> nessita: ack
<mandel> ralsina: that is what she said....
<mandel> I'm getting good at this :)
<ralsina> mandel: that hardly makes sense :-)
<mandel> ralsina: in my twisted head it does… dobey what do you think ^
<dobey> what?
<mandel> dobey: the joke, does it make sense, few line up
<mandel> s/line/lines
<dobey> oh
<dobey> yes
<mandel> :D
<ralsina> you guys are weird
<dobey> lots of text, so i thought you were talking about building on windows, and i was reading the backlog and didn't even see the joke :P
<dobey> ralsina: not at all. the whole concept of twss, is that it pretty much always works
<nessita> ralsina: it definitely makes sense. You may need a tour about "tools".
<dobey> lol
<dobey> the album art for the first album from Tool might be enough to understand
<mandel> hahahahahaha
<nessita> ralsina: is the are you sure branch fixed?
<ralsina> nessita: not yet
<nessita> ack
<nessita> dobey: any link handy?
<dobey> nessita: http://static.rateyourmusic.com/album_images/e18e296f040631494cdba0fbead35391/304694.jpg
<nessita> :-)
<mandel> dobey: my internet connection is so slow it loaded reeeeeally slow… it was like browsing porn back in the day: Niiiiiiiiice lad… oh god, close close close!
<mandel> in those cases there was a tool too
<nessita> mandel: I'm waiting on your branch! get back to work! :-P
<mandel> nessita: on it..
<dobey> haha
<nessita> ralsina: what should I do after branching your branch?
<ralsina> nessita: run build.bat
<ralsina> nessita: then run dist\ubuntuone-syncdaemon.exe data\syncdae
<ralsina> mon.conf data\logging.conf
<nessita> ralsina: import error while running build.bat, let me paste the error
<nessita> ralsina: paste.ubuntu.com/640196
<ralsina> nessita: hmmmm let me check
<ralsina> nessita: reinstall the protobuf using python setup.py install_lib
<ralsina> I think
<ralsina> and delete the egg
<nessita> ralsina: should that be necessary to build the bundle?
<ralsina> If it fixes it for you, yes
<ralsina> and I will add it t the guide
<nessita> ralsina: import google works on the terminal
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but eggs and py2exe don't get along, and you probably have an egg
<nessita> confirming now
<nessita> ralsina: so, I have an .egg named protobuf-something
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<nessita> ralsina: so, not sure what you want me to do
<ralsina> nessita: delete the egg, and reinstall protobuf using "python setup.py install_lib"
<nessita> ralsina: setup.py install_lib where?
<ralsina> in the protobuf pythn sources, of course
<nessita> ralsina: not sure if I have those, let me confirm
<nessita> (this machine was not installed by me)
<ralsina> nessita: you can dwnload them from the URL given in the guide
<nessita> yes
<nessita> ralsina: I removed the egg, downloaded the sources, entered the python dir, and ran python setup.py install_lib
<nessita> ralsina: but in site-packages I have the same egg than before (with newer modification date)
<ralsina> nessita: weird
<nessita> ralsina: trying again, jic
<ralsina> worst case, I can send you a zip with my c:\python27\lib\site-packages\google in it
<nessita> ralsina: I would like to have a procedure that works from the branch, if we want others to replicate
<nessita> ralsina: so, I can't run install_lib again because I'm having this error:
<nessita> package init file 'google\protobuf\compiler\__init__.py' not found (or not a regular file)
<ralsina> nessita: no idea there
<ralsina> I can give you a zip with the google package and you can expand  it in the branch and add to PYTHONPATH
<nessita> ralsina: I understand that, but I was hoping we can make this a reproducible procedure for others. Don't we want that?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, want me to spend another couple of hours fighting protobuf? I can do that
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-801938/+merge/67348
<nessita> ralsina: I did not say that, seems to me you're overreacting :-)
<dobey> trivial change from adorilson that will make u1client build on oneiric again
<nessita> ralsina: I was wondering if we understand what's wrong and how to fix it, or we're trying stuff until it works
<ralsina> nessita: the problem is that it's installed as an egg
<ralsina> nessita: the solution is not to have it as an egg
<ralsina> :-)
<nessita> ralsina: ok, then maybe I need to remove something else other than the .egg?
<ralsina> nessita: do you have a gogle-something.pth?
<nessita> ralsina: no, but I had the protobug egg listed in easy_install.pth
<nessita> removing that
<ralsina> but you have no google folder in site-packages?
<nessita> ralsina: no
<nessita> trying agian
<nessita> again
<ralsina> ok, remove it from both places (egg, .pth), then try the install_lib again I suppose
<nessita> ralsina: I have the google folder now. Shall I retry the build.bat?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<nessita> ralsina: error: MSVC90.dll: No such file or directory
<nessita> (so, it moved on a bit further)
<ralsina> pastebin, please?
<nessita> ralsina: sure, but I only have that error
 * nessita pastes
<nessita> ralsina: paste.ubuntu.com/640211
<ralsina> bzrlib????
<ralsina> that's weird
<nessita> ralsina: but bzrblib "succeeded", the failure is when "finding dll needed"
<ralsina> nessita: but if your bundle has more stuff than mine it fails on things mine doesn't. Could you give me the full output?
<nessita> ralsina: yessir
<nessita> ralsina: paste.ubuntu.com/640215
<ralsina> nessita: could you pull and try build again?
<nessita> ralsina: sure
<nessita> ralsina: seems to be moving forward
<ralsina> nessita: I told it to not complain :-)
<nessita> ralsina: is that good? :-/
<ralsina> nessita: depends on whether we really need it or not
<nessita> ah
<ralsina> nessita: are you on python 2.6 or 2.7?
<nessita> ralsina: 2.7
<ralsina> nessita: pucha. I dn't know where that comes from. py2exe is waaaay too magical.
<dobey> lunch time. bbiab!
<nessita> ralsina: build.bat finished, next step?
<ralsina> cd dist
<ralsina> ubuntuone-syncdaemon ..\data\syncdaemon.conf ..\data\logging.conf
<nessita> ralsina: shouldn't we set the PYTHONPATH there, to ensure that the local libs are useD?
<nessita> (just wondering)
<ralsina> nessita: it should use no libraries at all
<nessita> ralsina: python modules I meant
<ralsina> nessita: should figure out by itself where everything is
<nessita> ralsina: ah, so this bundle will use the things installed in the system?
 * nessita no entiende nada
<ralsina> nessita: no, it will use what's in that folder.
<ralsina> nessita: doesn't need to use anything from outside, that's the point
<alecu> nessita, think of the user double clicking on the .exe file.
<alecu> nessita, in that case there would be no PYTHONPATH set at all.
<alecu> nessita, so the bundle should figure it out.
<alecu> nessita, and automatically use all libs, modules, python extensions and dlls in that folder.
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: right, so how can we ensure that this bundle will not access any library in site-packages because is not available "Locally"?
<ralsina> nessita: next step is taking this to a box without python
<nessita> alecu: I think that if the bundle has them, it will use them, if not, may look at system level
<alecu> nessita, by testing in a clean vm.
<nessita> ah
<nessita> crystal clear now
<ralsina> nessita: you are the guinea pig for the "roberto's machine should not be magical" test :-)
<alecu> nessita, it *should not* look at system level.
<nessita> ralsina: you calling me fat? :-/
<ralsina> ok, el cobayo ;-)
<nessita> are you calling me ugly? :-/
<alecu> nessita, in fact, while roberto was testing, his bundle didn't contain the google.protobuf library, and it didn't use one in site-packages either
<alecu> nessita, cobayos are way cute!
<nessita> alecu: right, but I thought that was caused by protobuf being a zipped egg
<alecu> nessita, perhaps he is calling you "furry"
<nessita> alecu: they are hairy and smelly!
<ralsina> nessita: ok, the testing unicorn? ;-)
<nessita> lol
<ralsina> And I mean fairy unicorns that don't eat or anything gross :-)
<nessita> ralsina: ImportError: no module named oauth.oauth
<alecu> ralsina, are you calling her "horny" ?
<ralsina> nessita: crapitude
<nessita> ralsina: when running ubuntuone-syncdaemon.exe
<ralsina> nessita: can you check if your oauth is an egg?
<nessita> looking
<alecu> uh! I had that same issue while building the sso bundle.
<ralsina> if it is, uninstall, and install using easy_install --always-unzip
<nessita> ralsina: yes it is
<nessita> ok
<nessita> ralsina: why the build.bat did not complain about it?
<ralsina> nessita: sometimes it notices, sometimes it doesn't, sometimes it notices things it doesn't need.
<nessita> ...
<ralsina> py2exe is like that
<alecu> ralsina, python is like that. py2exe does its best!
<ralsina> alecu: when you had the oauth problem, was it because of oauth was an egg?
<ralsina> alecu: yes, dynamical languages, this is not trivial
<alecu> ralsina, I think it was. I'll check.
<alecu> ralsina, oh, I remember erasing every egg and "easy_installing -Z" from scratch.
<ralsina> alecu: makes sense. With the current instructions this shouldn't happen
<alecu> ralsina, I even had to install some packages that I didn't have as eggs (elementtree comes to mind)
<nessita> ralsina: most of our dependencies are going to be egg, so that makes this issue more complicated
 * mandel walks dog
<alecu> nessita, no: we added the -Z to the instructions.
<mandel> ralsina, nessita: food for though: PyInstaller does eggs
<mandel> y morcilla too
 * mandel really walks the dog
<nessita> ralsina: ImportError in simplejson... re-installing it
<nessita> mandel: before you go
<ralsina> mandel: I tried PyInstaller a bit today, it's very different. It's an idea though.
<nessita> mandel: any ETA on your branch?
<mandel> ralsina: is a pita
<ralsina> are we imprting simplejson instead of json?
<alecu> ralsina, lazr.restfulclient uses it.
<alecu> ralsina, we use that in sso
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<mandel> nessita: debugging, I have not much clue of what is going on and I'm waiting for verterok to be back and get some pro help
<nessita> mandel: can you p[lease paste the errors? I can help as well
<nessita> mandel: I can investigate while you walk your beast
<ralsina> I am going to have lunch
<mandel> nessita: sure, the error is simple, timeout error, test takes longer that 5 seconds, but I've increased to 500 and there is no diff
<ralsina> see you all in a bit
<nessita> mandel: what test?
<mandel> nessita: the test is: tests.syncdaemon.test_vm.HandleListVolumesTestCase.test_handle_AQ_LIST_VOLUMES_unicode in test_vm
<nessita> ack
<mandel> nessita: I'm working with the same code I pushed to lp
<nessita> mandel: ack
<alecu> mandel, one more thing:
<mandel> yes?
<alecu> mandel, did you actually review my branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/tcp-activation/+merge/67240
<alecu> mandel, I see that you marked it as approved, but did not actually set the review comment.
<alecu> anyway, launchpad seems very broken today :P
<mandel> alecu: I did, but I clicked in the wrong place...
<alecu> mandel, no prob :-)
<mandel> alecu: or lp screwed it up, but I think I just added a +1...
<mandel> don't know, ut looks like human error
<alecu> ok, thanks!
<nessita> ralsina: ok, I reinstalled with --always-unzip the following: oauth, simplejson, mocker and pycrypto. Let's see how it goes
 * ralsina crosses fingers
<nessita> grrr
<nessita> httplib2
<thisfred> facundobatista: I much improved logging with this branch:  lp:~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/reset-filenames could you please run that, and see if the problem happens again? From looking at your logs, an empathy chatlog triggers it. Though that could be incidental, I wonder if a lot of upload started events for the same file trigger the bug.
<rodrigo_> nessita, alecu, can you please review, when time permits, this -> https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-787694 ?
<facundobatista> the other branch is in trunk already?
<facundobatista> thisfred, ^
<thisfred> facundobatista: which other one?
<facundobatista> thisfred, the one I tested, which add logs to status
<thisfred> yeah I think so
<facundobatista> thisfred, btw, don't use empathy, the log is from pidging, and it didn't uploaded it more than once, as I move it to u1 with a cron
<facundobatista> *pidgin
<nessita> ralsina: after several more egg replacement, seems like is working :-)
<facundobatista> thisfred, you can confirm that it wasn't uploaded more than once in the logs I sent you
<thisfred> facundobatista: well, I saw hundreds of events related to that file in a very short time
<thisfred> identical looking events
<alecu> rodrigo_, the branch looks good, thanks for working on that! I can't test it right now, because I'm still on natty :-(
<thisfred> perhaps I don't know how to read the sd logs :)
<thisfred> perfectly possible
<rodrigo_> alecu, and you need the very latest gnome-control-center upload
<facundobatista> thisfred, no you didn't
<thisfred> facundobatista: with my branch, much more will be logged in the status.log, so we can see what events the status aggregator actually receives
<facundobatista> thisfred, ok
<facundobatista> thisfred, I mean, I just checked the logs, the file is uploaded once
<alecu> rodrigo_, approved anyway :-)
<thisfred> facundobatista: yeah, I have no doubt about that, I know the bug is in the status aggregator, I only wonder if we're maybe not listening for the correct events
<nessita> ralsina: ok, so if we can also build the bundle for the control panel, we can give this to design
<nessita> rodrigo_: that branch does not break natty, right?
<nessita> rodrigo_: or maverick
<rodrigo_> nessita, hmm, I guess it does, yes
<nessita> rodrigo_: then we can't  land that
<rodrigo_> not sure though, the old control center might understand it
<rodrigo_> test it please on natty
<alecu> nessita, rodrigo_: why would it break natty?
<nessita> rodrigo_: I can't do it ATM, can you please ask dobey to review it?
<nessita> alecu: I don't know, that is why I asked
<facundobatista> thisfred, I merged your branch in, restarted the client to use that... will let you know when I find the problem again
<thisfred> facundobatista: awesome, thank you!
<thisfred> I'm looking on this end, but so far I haven't been able to reproduce it in a test
<dobey> hmm, i think lp diff generation is busted today
<ralsina> nessita: indeed. If I can get the control panel bundle today, I recovered the day I was behind (kinda)
<nessita> dobey: it is
<nessita> alecu: what reactor should I'll be using in syncdaemon? I would guess the common one, right?
<alecu> nessita, yes, the standard one.
<alecu> nessita, it is already using it.
<alecu> nessita, for u1trial, use --reactor=twisted
<nessita> dobey: any idea why I need to specify to u1trial, in windows, --reactor=twisted?
<nessita> alecu: yeap, I noticed, but I was expecting not needing to pass that
<alecu> nessita, it's because by default u1trial uses the glib reactor.
<nessita> ah!
<dobey> nessita: the default is glib
<nessita> ack, thanks
<nessita> mandel: your branch has conflicts with trunk, seems like you did not push the latests changes?
<nessita> OMG running the test suite in windows is terribly slow!
<nessita> ok, I'll have lunch while mandel's returns
<mandel> nessita: ok, psuhing the merge fixes
<ralsina> Chipaca: you said you had a way to give us/me a clean VM quickly?
<Chipaca> ralsina: yes. you need a throwaway one, or a stable one?
<Chipaca> s/stable/persistent/
<ralsina> Chipaca: throwaway is prbably ok
<ralsina> nessita just built the syncdaemon bundle on the one she was using, I would love to see if it works on a  clean VM
<Chipaca> ralsina: who needs to use it?
<ralsina> I would say me
<ralsina> Chipaca: me
<Chipaca> ralsina: please ack my PMs
<alecu> lunch now for me.
<nessita> mandel: your branch has pdbs! :-) that will always timeout, you now that?
<nessita> know*
 * nessita -> lunch
<mandel> nessita: yes :)
<mandel> nessita: i pushed it with the code I'm debugging right now, did not pay much attention, is work in progress...
<karni> dobey: thanks
<karni> hrw.. not here any more. wanted to thank for these bug reports.
<ralsina> Chipaca: sorry
<ralsina> vncviewer has athena scrollbars! How 1992 of them! :-)
 * nessita is back
<nessita> mandel: you still need help debugging? if so, can you please push removing the pdb's ?
<mandel> nessita: I'm adding prints everywhere to see wtf is going on
<mandel> nessita: when done I'll push
<nessita> ack
<mandel> with no pdb ofcourse
<nessita> mandel: I can tell you why the test is not finishing
<nessita> mandel: the udf is not being created
<nessita> mandel: did you look at the test logs?
<mandel> nessita: no, I did not look at the logs… where are those stored on windows during the tests?
<nessita> mandel: inside the same directory you're running tests, under _trial_temp/test_name/blabla
<mandel> nessita: nice, I did not know that!
 * mandel looks 
<nessita> mandel: how the hell have you been debugging so far? :-D
<nessita> I mean, I'm blind without logs
<mandel> nessita: print and debug mode :P
<nessita> lol
<mandel> and tried with pdb… which did not help
<nessita> mandel: there is a UNicodeDecodeError
<nessita> I can paste the whole trace
<mandel> please do!
 * mandel should have asked about the logs before...
<nessita> mandel: paste.ubuntu.com/640271
<nessita> mandel: that trace was taken after the test that you're having problems with in isolation (using the -t flag)
<nessita> mandel: the test log is located in: <branch>\_trial_temp\xdg_cache\ubuntuone\log\syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<mandel> nessita: those to little guys \\\xf1o\xf1o look terrible...
<mandel> where did the ñoño go?
<nessita> mandel: under <branch>\_trial_temp\xdg_cache\ubuntuone\log\syncdaemon.log you have the whole log for the3 whole test run
<mandel> nessita: in _trial_temp can you look if the path was created?
<nessita> mandel: I certainly can, and I will, but in the future is very important that you know how to get this info yourself, to avoid delays and frustrations after hours of debugging :-)
<mandel> nessita: I've learned the lesson
<mandel> trust me
<nessita> mandel: there is no directory there
<nessita> mandel: "when you have time" (tm) you should add trace log messages to the os_helper module, that will help debug A LOT
<nessita> mandel: can you try running this single test yourself? I can guide you:
<nessita> * rmdir /q /s _trial_temp
<mandel> nessita: actually I'm doing it now
<mandel> nessita: question, is there a trace method in logger?
<nessita> * python C:\Python27\Scripts\u1trial --reactor=twisted tests\syncdaemon\test_vm.py -t test_handle_AQ_LIST_VOLUMES_unicode
<nessita> mandel: yes, inside the ubuntuone.logger you can call log.trace(message)
<mandel> ah, ok is from ubuntuone.logger, ok
<nessita> mandel: let me know when you could successfully run the test in isolation, so we can compare logs
<ralsina> alecu, mandel, nessita, mumble?
<nessita> right!
<mandel> one sec phone
<nessita> mandel: the share is failing to be created, and so is the UDF
<nessita> ralsina: you're not there! :-)
<ralsina> nessita: my computer is collapsing. Trying to open mumble :-)
<nessita> mandel: because the  share name is u'\xf1o\xf1o'
<nessita> which is not a valid unicode nor a valid string bytes
<mandel> I'm ready for mumble
<mandel> nessita: I think is related to the changes made in os_helper and not in vm_helper
<ralsina> mandel: come in then :-)
<nessita> alecu: mumble?
<alecu> coming, sorry.
<brendand> hi - i've bought a track from u1 music store and it is stuck queuing
<brendand> not appeared in storage yet under Purchased Music
<brendand> not even in the web interface
<alecu> rye, do you know if there's some problem with the music download daemon? ^^^
<alecu> nessita, u'\xf1o\xf1o' sounds like valid unicode to me.
<brendand> i am on O, but that shouldn't make a difference right?
<alecu> brendand, it should not.
<rye> brendand, could you please pm me your e-mail address you are using for ubuntuone?
<dobey> brendand: try switching pages inside the music store, to home, and then back to "my downloads"
<brendand> done that many times
<nessita> alecu: yes, I miscopied from the log
<brendand> also on different systems
<brendand> after rebooting etc etc
<dobey> hmm, i'll leave you in the capable hands of rye then :)
<ralsina> alecu: that
<ralsina> oops
<ralsina> alecu: that's not unicode, that's valid utf-8 maybe
<alecu> ralsina, u'\xf1o\xf1o' is a valid python unicode string.
<ralsina> alecu: oops, of course it's unicode. Silly me.
<ralsina> Shouldn't that be \\xf1 though?
<ralsina> oh, it's a print, not a repr
<ralsina> OTOH, '\xf1o\xf1o' (without the u) is a valid mbcs string.
<nessita> ralsina: ./ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/tests/test_are_you_sure.py:41:1: W291 trailing whitespace
<ralsina> nessita: checking...
<alecu> ralsina, on your windows encoding, perhaps. mbcs is a name given to the current encoding set in a windows installation, not an encoding per se.
<nessita> is there any similar to CTRL-R in a linux terminal to use in a windows cmd?
<ralsina> nessita: no. You could use a terminal replacement. I had a nice one, let me find it...
<ralsina> nessita: fixed, sorry about that one
<nessita> ralsina: I will start charging you for those :-D
<nessita> one dollar each ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: you could let them pass, and tarmac will tell me ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: and miss all the fun and the money? no way
<ralsina> nessita: you may want to try this: https://github.com/bmatzelle/gow
<nessita> alecu: oh! I just got a CannotListenError in syncdaemon
<thisfred> facundobatista: I think I reproduced the bug, or at least I have fixed another bug, and now I see something very similar happening in the tests! (Not a solution yet, but that'll be easy)
<nessita> alecu: couldn't listen to 127.0.0.1:50002
<alecu> nessita, la-la-la-la. I cannot hear you!
<nessita> alecu: I did not have any other syncademon running....
<alecu> nessita, perhaps you are running tests?
<nessita> alecu: not any more
<nessita> alecu: I did run the bundle from ralsina, maybe that blocked the port "for ever"?
<mandel> nessita: ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<alecu> nessita, surely.
<alecu> nessita, try "netstat"
<facundobatista> thisfred, :)
<nessita> alecu: ja-ja-ja NOT
<nessita> alecu: or were you serious? :-)
<mandel> nessita: insteresting question, can you try to do os.makedirs('\\?\C:\\Users\Test\blah')
<mandel> nessita: or a valid path in your system using a literal path
<nessita> mandel: sure, right now
<nessita> alecu: netstat worked! though nothing in the 50002
<alecu> nessita, I'm trying to find out what's the parameter to see listening processes.
<nessita> mandel: that path is not right, right?
<karni> nessita: Hi! We're experiencing issues with the captcha API from Google. Could you quickly verify if you're correctly getting captcha in the installer?
<nessita> '\\?\C:\\Users\Test\blah' should be '\\?\C:\Users\Test\blah'?
<nessita> mandel: ^
<nessita> karni: are you running an ubuntu? I can show you how to quickly check that without me :-)
<alecu> nessita, it's "netstat -a - b", but you need to log in as admin first. It's much easier to just stop the bundle.
<nessita> alecu: the bundle was killed hours ago
<mandel> nessita: well, yes a valida path in your system using \\?\
<karni> nessita: yes, I'll happily learn! can I do this without logging out of my private U1 setup?
<mandel> nessita: with os.makedirs
<nessita> mandel: you added 2 \\ after the C>
<nessita> mandel: so the question is:
<alecu> nessita, try looking for any "python" process, and kill it.
<nessita> mandel: the valid path is '\\?\C:\\Users\Test\blah' or '\\?\C:\Users\Test\blah'?
<alecu> nessita, or perhaps some other process has claimed 50002, but I find that unlikely :P
<nessita> alecu: I have only one and is the current sycndaemon which can't listen
<nessita> karni: open the  U1 control panel, got to Devices tab. Remove your current device, you'll get the splash screen
<nessita> karni: click on "Join now", that will bring a captcha
<alecu> nessita, please try restarting it anyway.
<nessita> alecu: yeah
<nessita> mandel: do you understand my question?
<karni> nessita: all right, I thought you had a smarter way to do this =D thanks! I'll do that
<nessita> karni: I'm that dumb :-D
<karni> nessita: xD No you're not! Very smart!
<karni> haha
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> mandel: neither will work
<mandel> nessita: yes, it should be r'\\?\C:\path\to\test'
<mandel> nessita: sorry for the missing extra \\
<nessita> is not good
<mandel> nessita: what is the error?
<nessita> mandel: The filename, directory name, or volume label syntax is incorrect: '\\?'
<nessita> mandel: I tried with:
<nessita> '\\\\?\\C:\\Users\\Test\\foo' and it worked
<nessita> mandel: which makes sense
<nessita> since \\?\ is not the valid prefix, but \\\\?\\
<nessita> mandel: ^
<karni> That's very strange.. I removed the device. Clicked 'Join now", nothing happened. The second "Join now" took me back to the device list which I should not be visible. Now it threw me out telling 'There was a problem while retrieving the credentials' in red.
 * karni tries again
<mandel> nessita: oh, I forgot a \
<nessita> mandel: you forgot several \
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> I added them all, and makedirs worked perfectly
<karni> nessita: Clicking 'Join now' does nothing :O May this be caused by captcha API error?
<mandel> ok, so it was human error :)
<nessita> karni: not at all
<alecu> nessita, http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/cports.html or http://miketech.byethost16.com/article.php?gif=misc&article=54
<nessita> karni: can you please shutdown the control panel and re try?
<karni> yes
<nessita> mandel: anything else I can do for you?
<karni> nessita: 'Join now' does nothing :<
<nessita> karni: you ussoc is broken, somehow. WHat ubuntu are you running?
<mandel> nessita: not right now, but will ping you if I do need help :
<nessita> karni: ah, no, I know
<mandel> :)
<karni> nessita: 11.04
<nessita> karni: go to the keyring and remove the UBuntu One credential there
<nessita> karni: somehow the removal of the token did not succeeded, I ve seen this a couple pf times
<karni> nessita: ok!
<karni> nessita: (I just confirmed Jason, our iOS developer, also had problems with captcha today)
<nessita> ralsina: I need to restart the VM to finish tetsing your branch, syncdameon do not wnt to start
<karni> nessita: IT's loading the captcha forever in the installer. Captcha API is down.
<ralsina> nessita: well, that branch doesn't require syncdaemon much
<nessita> karni: you should ping someone in #isd
<ralsina> nessita: since the "cancel"  button is the same in all pages (it's in the wizard, not the page)
<nessita> ralsina: true
<karni> nessita: I'm talking to them right now
<ralsina> nessita, alecu, mandel: should our "setting up windows" wikipage include things about making development bearable? If yes, I will add items about GOW (gives you grep, less, etc) and console2 (a resizable, easier-to-copy/paste, tabbed console window)
<nessita> ralsina: I would leave that page to a minimum
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> ralsina: I still have the "QWaitCondition: Destroyed while threads are still waiting" when clicking cancel -> yes I want to cancel
<ralsina> nessita: AFAIK, that's harmless and unrelated to the branch
<ralsina> nessita: or maybe it's caused by the gc deleting things out of order (the popup later than the wizard), but really not important
<nessita> ...
<nessita> ok, approving then
<ralsina> nessita: feel free to file a bug low priority for it though
<nessita> nah
<nessita> ok, brb
<karni> nessita: we have this on natty http://ubuntuone.com/p/13US as well as this (sorry, it's kinda huge. captcha never appeared) http://people.canonical.com/~karni/screenshot.png
<thisfred> facundobatista: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/reset-filenames/+merge/67386 I am 67.12% sure this fixes your issue, so it would be great if you could run the updated version of the branch, even if you have no time to review, and shout at me if it does reoccur.
<thisfred> others: reviews on ^^ would be great
<dobey> ugh lp is still stuck
<thisfred> dobey:  could you rereview https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/i18n-test-strings/+merge/63982 please? I removed the offending string comparisons
<dobey> grr launchpad
<dobey> thisfred: approved
<thisfred> dobey: thx!
<nessita> karni: not sure what you're showing to me :-)
<nessita> mandel: ping
<karni> nessita: we have confirmed there may be some level caching somewhere on the proxies, some people have Google reCaptcha issues, some don't. I showed you one screen with correct captcha. The second screen never got the captcha. Spinner was there and nothing changed. I tried multiple times.
<karni> nessita: I have reported this on isd, we may prioritize this if issue persists.
<nessita> karni: ah, ok :-)
<ralsina> nessita, alecu: my bundle doesn't work on my test "clean" VM because that VM is 32 bit and my development box is 64. Any of you has a 64 clean VM or a 32-bit devel box to build a 32-bit bundle?
<nessita> ralsina: nopes
<alecu> ralsina, a 32-bit devel box
<ralsina> alecu: cool. could you see if you canbuild the syncdaemon bundle?
<alecu> ralsina, sure. Can you point me at the branch?
<ralsina> alecu: lookig for the link...
<ralsina> alecu: lp:~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/fix_807026
<alecu> uh, bundling sd is *slow*!
<ralsina> alecu: take about 30 seconds here
<alecu> ralsina, I get an error when running the .exe:
<alecu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/640337/
 * ralsina checks
<nessita> mandel: estás?
<dobey> alecu: arguments
<ralsina> alecu: cd dist ad the ubuntuone-syncdaemon ..\data\syncdaemon.conf ..\data\logging.conf
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: do you know if our projects are supposed to work on Vista?
<ralsina> syncdaemon doesn't like when you don't pass a config
<ralsina> nessita: if it works on xp and 7 it should work on vista
<ralsina> nessita: but surely we should check on vista, yes
<alecu> nessita, all our potential users have either downgraded to xp or upgraded to seven
<alecu> :-)
<dobey> too bad they haven't migrated to ubuntu
<ralsina> alecu: and since xp is EOL'd we hope they are all on 7
<ralsina> dobey: amen
<alecu> ralsina, hope is all we can do; for many-many users xp will be their os for many years still.
<ralsina> alecu: not many years. If you are using XP now, you are probably a bot-host and your computer is crawling.
<dobey> i still have xp
<alecu> ralsina, at least 3
<ralsina> alecu: that's akin to using Karmic in 2012. Sure, you can, but noone cares ;-)
<ralsina> alecu: buuuuut anyway, does it work with the arguments?
<dobey> ralsina: or lucid
<alecu> ralsina, and that's why we are working on the shiv, right?
<dobey> "we" ?
<alecu> ralsina, it says "no access token", so I'm looking around.
<ralsina> alecu: exactly. And why I am testing this thing in XP ;-)
<ralsina> alecu: that's ok
<alecu> dobey, yes, "we" as in "team". You know the word, right? :-)
<ralsina> alecu: it would need to have sso running to get an access token, but if it got that far, the bundle is "done"
<ralsina> could you put that one and the sso bundle somewhere I can download/
<ralsina> ?
<dobey> uhm, today is friday
<dobey> doh
<alecu> ralsina, sure, but it'll take a while
<dobey> oh well
<dobey> mmm, blade runner soundtrack
<ralsina> alecu: no rush
 * ralsina starts with the u1cp bundle
<alecu> ralsina, u1-client bundle 72% uploaded; I'm currently 7zipping the sso bundle.
<ralsina> alecu: cool
<alecu> ralsina, u1-client bundle: http://ubuntuone.com/p/13VN/
<alecu> ralsina, it's a .7z file
<ralsina> alecu: ack
<ralsina> alecu: what do I expand those with?
<alecu> ralsina, http://downloads.sourceforge.net/sevenzip/7z920.exe
<ralsina> alecu: I get "the system cannot execute the specified program"
<alecu> ralsina, where?
<ralsina> alecu: when trying to run ubuntuone-syncdaemon.exe
<alecu> ralsina, probably we should pack some system library.
<alecu> ralsina, is it an xp?
 * ralsina wishes windows hd ldd
<ralsina> alecu: yes, xp
<alecu> ralsina, py2exe says it very clearly when it finishes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/640360/
<ralsina> alecu: "you may or may not need to distribute them.". Most of those are part of windows itself.
<alecu> ralsina, most :-)
<ralsina> yes, figuring out the missing bits and adding them is the job I have ahead of me ;-)
<alecu> it's likely msvcrt.dll and friends.
<alecu> ralsina, ^
<ralsina> luckily I can do that without asking another bundle from you
<ralsina> yes, the VS runtime
<alecu> ralsina, we had some similar issue when bundling cdpedia... but don't recall the exact details.
<ralsina> since we "have licenses" we can actually ship those
<alecu> ralsina, I think we ended up using python 2.6 or 2.5 because it was compiled with an older version of visualstudio
<alecu> ralsina, and the msvcrt of that older version of visualstudio was already included in XP.
<ralsina> I can check that
<alecu> ralsina, we should ask SAn and diegoM in #pyar about this issue. But they are not around today :-(
<ralsina> ok, cool
<alecu> ralsina, perhaps in the pyar list itself.
<ralsina> alecu: yeah, good idea
<alecu> ralsina, the sso bundle has finished uploading! let me publish it.
<alecu> ralsina, http://ubuntuone.com/p/13VY/
<ralsina> ugh, seems there are captcha generation errors right now :-(
<alecu> ralsina, oh, right.
<dobey> alright kids, have a good weekend!
<thisfred> you too dobey, see you in a few months!
<nessita> ok, I gotta go buy some groceries
<RzRKNiF> hello?
 * nessita -> away
<RzRKNiF> anybody here?
<thisfred> http://www.experts123.com/q/what-is-the-proper-way-to-ask-questions-on-irc.html
<ralsina> i am off. see you all. email me if you need anything!
 * thisfred wraps too
<thisfred> have a nice weekend all!
<Scunizi> Is it possible to have 2 instance of Tomboy loaded and each synced with a different ubuntuone account?  My application is adding notes to my wife's account via tomboy on my PC.
<alecu> Scunizi, probably if you create a different ubuntu user account, and start the second tomboy instance with that user.
<alecu> Scunizi, hmmm... I'm trying and Tomboy fails with "Unable to open the session message bus.", so I guess it's not very simple to do.
<alecu> Scunizi, what about updating the second account notes thru a browser?
<Scunizi> alecu, I could do that.. a bit cumbersom.  I was hoping for an easier solution..
<alecu> eow!
#ubuntuone 2011-07-09
<jo-erlend> are people aware that couchdb isn't syncing? I haven't seen any notices about it or any news.
 * DiegoSarmentero is back (gone 00:00:56)
 * DiegoSarmentero is away: verdura...
 * DiegoSarmentero is back (gone 00:01:00)
 * DiegoSarmentero is away: Not here... send me an e-mail! :P
 * DiegoSarmentero is back (gone 00:00:02)
<jo-erlend> does any sync of any couchdb work for any users?
<jo-erlend> I keep seeing status updates like these: «    2011-07-08 Syncing of Firefox bookmarks is not working for some users due to a server issue. We are looking into this and trying to resolve it ASAP.» The dates seem to change, but nothing else. It's a little bit discouraging that the service can be down for weeks and weeks with no explanation or progress. It seems a little strange that is says "for some users". I haven't been able to tr
<jo-erlend> ack down anyone who's able to sync any couchdb.
<jo-erlend> I really _need_ to get my contacts soon. Can someone dump them for me? They're fairly useless for me now.
<Ademan> is it possible to rsync to ubuntu one?
<karni> Ademan: No, it is not possible.
<karni> Ademan: U1 uses custom binary protocol. Which is open source.
<Ademan> karni: thanks, that's too bad
#ubuntuone 2011-07-10
<lafon> how can i connect my ubuntuone account to my computer?
<jo-erlend> lafon, run ubuntu one client and log in?
<lafon> the client doesn't open up the browser to do that
<lafon> In fact what I'm really wondering is how do i login
<jo-erlend> I don't remember if it opened my browser at all when I connected for the first time here. I don't think so?
<lafon> oh. so what you are saying is that i need to go to the application panel: name>Ubuntu One...
<jo-erlend> I don't understand exactly what that means, but yes, you run the application called Ubuntu One.
<jo-erlend> then you click on "I already have an account" and it'll ask you for your passord and email.
<jo-erlend> I just tried it in a guest account to be sure.
<karni> lafon: Which version of ubuntu are you running?
<lafon> 10.04
<karni> lafon: Have you logged in before?
<jo-erlend> lafon, ah. That's relevant. I'm using 11.04.
<karni> lafon: Or is it this the first time you log in to U1
<karni> jo-erlend: ;)
<lafon> not on this computer. its been a few years
<lafon> 2 maybe
<karni> lafon: So you haven't logged in on this computer before?
<lafon> nope
<karni> o
<karni> ok
<lafon> last time was on 7.10
<karni> Open:
<karni> System -> Preferences -> Ubuntu One -- can you see it there?
<lafon> yup
<lafon> and opened
<karni> lafon: Can you click to _log in_ ?
<lafon> no such button
<karni> lafon: It should open the browser.
<lafon> yeah that doesn't happen
<karni> lafon: please open seahorse (You can use: Alt+F2 type in seahorse and Enter)
<lafon> I tried that before and waited for half an hour
<karni> lafon: and make sure you don't have "ubuntu one" entry in there
<karni> lafon: no need to wait so long.
<lafon> btw what is Desktop Couch?
<karni> lafon: If you somehow do have Ubuntu One entry in seahorse, please delete it.
<lafon> nope no ubuntuone entry
<karni> lafon: It's a database software that sits on users computer, it supports replciation so it can sync data with U1 (like, bookmarks)
<karni> lafon: All right. What do you see when you open the Sys -> Prefs -> Ubuntu One?
<lafon> so does everyone have two of them?
<lafon> The ubuntu one preferences window
<karni> lafon: Desktop Couch is a software. CouchDB is the database. And there's a corresponding CouchDB database on the server, if the uses uses it, yes.
<karni> lafon: Can you go to 'Devices' seciton?
<karni> *section
<jo-erlend> any ideas how I can get my contacts soon? It's important to me and I really don't want to copy them by hand.
<lafon> yup
<karni> lafon: I know it's that window. I mean what is in that window :)
<karni> lafon: Interesting. Then you have your U1 configured already. You would not see it otherwise.
<lafon> <LOCAL MACHINE>
<karni> lafon: Click delete next to it (or 'Remove')
<lafon> limit bandwith
<lafon> can't
<karni> jo-erlend: Please come back tomorrow and ask rye, he'll know better.
<karni> lafon: can't?
<lafon> the only buttons are connect and restart
<karni> lafon: try connect
<karni> lafon: if you have no U1 in seahorse, it doesn't have your credentials
<karni> so it should ask you to log in in the end.
<lafon> alright
<karni> lafon: I'll be back in 2min
<lafon> so the connect box has been greyed out
<karni> lafon: type this in the terminal and paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com: u1sdtool --status
<karni> or: u1sdtool -s
<karni> (same command)
<lafon> karni:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/641448/
<karni> lafon: try u1sdtool --connect , wait short moment, and paste u1sdtool --status again
<lafon> status is identical
<karni> lafon: Are you using default NetworkManager to manage your connection or something else, like WiCD ?
<lafon> no its a dial-up connection so wvdial
<karni> lafon: Probably U1 this there's no network connection. It bases on NM to track network. I'm not 100%, please come back tomorrow and ask again. There will be support guys around :)
<lafon> ok
<lafon> so can i remove networkmanager without damaging my system?
<jo-erlend> if you don't use network-manager, then you can remove it. You can always reinstall it later if you want to.
<karni> lafon: ↑ true. But I think it's a U1 dependency.
<karni> Which theoretically is a bug, but.. Not something I want to talk about right now :)
<lafon> does look like it. i uninstalled and u1 doesn't even startup
<lafon> so i need to reinstall, and find a way to disable rather than remove
<lafon> huh. just used firefox for an unrelated reason and i got the message that it was already running
<dobey> karni: it is not a dependency
<karni> dobey: doesn't U1 require NM ?
<dobey> no
<dobey> it assumes there is network, if there isn't a networkmanager to talk to
<karni> dobey: cool
<karni> thanks
<karni> I'll know next time.
#ubuntuone 2012-07-02
<mandel_> morning all!
<rye> mornings
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<rye> compiz desaturated firefox window during high i/o and dimmed in. Upon i/o load drop it undimmed the window but forgot to draw colors
<rye> now I have black and white firefox
<gatox> good morning!
<alecu> I think I forgot to say "hello" today.
<alecu> there you go.
<alecu> gatox: ping!
<gatox> alecu, pong
<gatox> and hello
<alecu> hi gatox!
<alecu> gatox, I heard that you were cursing twisted before leaving on friday...
<alecu> gatox: is there anything I can give a hand on?
<gatox> alecu, yes, i don't know exactly if the problem is twisted, i "finish" refactoring everything and now everything is working except the tests that involved: _perform_operations function..... which is exactly the same..... so i'm trying to figure that out
<gatox> but i like to curse twisted :P jeje
<alecu> gatox: if you want me to take a look, please give me an url to the branch.
<gatox> alecu, ok, just a sec..... i'll upload my changes
<gatox> alecu, here: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin4-fsevents
<gatox> alecu, the problem is running tests/platform/filesystem_notifications/test_windows.py
<gatox> alecu, but you can test it with u1trial and run just test_dir_create for example, which is one of the tests that fail
<gatox> for what i see, it looks like that the event is not being generated.... so i'm debugging that
<alecu> gatox: congrats on the release, btw!
<gatox> alecu, thanks!! :D i truly believe that is an awesome version with really cool features!
<alecu> gatox: and you are quite the salesman :-)
<gatox> alecu, jejejeje
<gatox> passion
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<mandel_> gatox, hello :)
<mandel_> gatox, you own me reviews :P
<gatox> mandel_, hi.... looking....
<mandel_> gatox, hehe
<mandel_> gatox, how was fgirday?
<ralsina> y felicitaciones mias tambien  gatox!
<mandel_> uh, friday?
<mandel_> ralsina, what? what?
<mandel_> ralsina, why 'felicitations'?
<ralsina> mandel_: Ninja release
<mandel_> ralsina, ohh gatox kudos!
<gatox> ralsina, gracias! :D
<gatox> mandel_, thx!
<mandel_> gatox, does it have vim support yet?
<mandel_> :P
<gatox> mandel_, friday wass lot of tests refactoring.... and asking for tests in reviews (like a bad ass)
<gatox> jeeje
<gatox> mandel_, ¬¬ jeje
<mandel_> ralsina, did we get something to try on friday? package or something of the kind
<ralsina> mandel_: not before I EODd
<ralsina> mandel_: we'll have to wait for mmcc
<mandel_> ralsina, we need to talk about the fart that the shebang does not longer uses the env python but the one from /usr/bin/python
<ralsina> mandel_: hope that was "fact"
<mandel_> ralsina, which means that right now we cannot launch the diff processes correctly from trunk if you followed the instructs to set the machine
<mandel_> ralsina, yes, sorry, stupid autocomplete from mac os x...
<ralsina> mandel_: that was because of ubuntu packaging guidelines
<mandel_> ralsina, but fart sounds funny enough :P
<ralsina> mandel_: so, the only alternative I can think of is to patch the shebang on install, which is fragile
<mandel_> ralsina, yes, I wonder how are we suppose to deal with that with py2app
<ralsina> mandel_: patching it before packaging?
<mandel_> ralsina, I was thinking of making the code that creates the new process to call it with the correct python directly
<mandel_> ralsina, like, python ubuntu-sso-login instead of ubuntu-sso-login
<ralsina> mandel_: why not. On windows brian had once done something like it IIRC
<ralsina> patching the command line to insert a python
<mandel_> ralsina, seems like a little nicer that patching the shebang al time, right?
<ralsina> mandel_: also, after py2app that doesn't matter because we have .app files that don't have a shebang, right?
<ralsina> mandel_: also, objectives
<mandel_> ralsina, no idea, is something I wanted you to know while I'm not 'here'
<ralsina> mandel_: haha
<mandel_> ralsina, fuuuu objectives, I forgot!
<alecu> gatox: perhaps I'm not looking right, but it seems that -4 is over 4k lines long...
<gatox> looking.....
<gatox> ohhhhhhhhhh god....... what happend here!!!!1
<gatox> it tooks common as a new file..... i did bzr mv
<mandel_> gatox, was it present in the previous branch?
<mandel_> gatox, http://wiki.bazaar.canonical.com/BzrPipeline
<gatox> mandel_, no.... but and in this branch i did a bzr mv to that file
<gatox> alecu, i'll try to revert and do a bzr mv again
<mandel_> gatox, so if it was not present in the previous file it makes sense that the mv is like a new file
<mandel_> gatox, try bzr diff --old lp:gatox-darwin-3-branch
<gatox> mandel_, but bzr mv, does a rename, so you don't see this kind of changes, i've use it a lot of times
<gatox> alecu, i'll try to fix the tests first.... and then fight with bzr
<mandel_> gatox, yes, unless the file was not present, that is, bzr add and later bzr mv is a simple bzr add in the diff
<mandel_> gatox, that is why I'm saying it would be nice to know what bzr thinks it happened
<gatox> mandel_, now it says just added.... so, i'll check doing add and the mv.... but i never did it that way..... :S
<gatox> usually it works just with mv without the file being there
<mandel_> gatox, well, maybe there was a problem in the merge
<mandel_> gatox, lets hope you don't have to divide it again … :(
<gatox> anyway..... i'm going to fix the tests that i don't know why they are failing.... and then clean up the diff
<dobey> hmm
<mandel_> gatox, alecu, let me know if you need reviews, I'll be 'available'
<gatox> mandel_, wow... that pycon should be really boring jejeje
<mandel_> gatox, no, is just that I like to code while I listen, also, I'm easily distracted :)
<ralsina> mandel_: if you run into a guy called Kay Hayen, say I said hi
<mandel_> ralsina, ok, will do
<ralsina> Everyone, your objectives are approved, please countersign ASAP
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<alecu> ralsina: already done
<dobey> ralsina: done. and disturbed by the grammar on the screen after doing so :)
<ralsina> dobey: ha
<ralsina> dobey: allhands is much nicer in the original klingon
<dobey> "can't be anymore updated"
<joshuahoover> ralsina: any update on bug #1017019? we have a workaround but do we have a new build in the works to fix this?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1017019 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "3.0.2 not run on XP and Vista" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017019
<ralsina> joshuahoover: we have an updated installer uploaded already :-)
<dobey> well, i /am/ using th_QS as my language
<ralsina> joshuahoover: should just redownload (since if you have the problem by definition you can't autoupdate)
<joshuahoover> ralsina: ok, the bug never showed any progress/status update, thus my question :)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: adding a comment and marking fixed now
<ralsina> joshuahoover: we tend to rely on launchpad to notice things and this was not done through launchpad ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: does installing the new one actually remove the old un-needed files, or does uninstall happen first?
<ralsina> dobey: ooooooh good question. It's supposed to uninstall first.
<joshuahoover> dobey: good question
<dobey> heh. i'm pretty sure lp will never notice things about windows :)
<ralsina> dobey: but I don't think we actually *tried* it.
<dobey> someone should try it :)
<rye> alecu: do you happen to know if it is possible to find out whether SD is currently hashing something via some sort of api, not by peeking at the log file?
<rye> joshuahoover: so, re: cpu usage/ecryptfs - ecryptfs access is itself slower than raw fs access but we are writing the compressed file to /tmp at the speed of disk (if the CPU is fast enough) thus preventing any other I/O. I am now compressing a 20Gb file and can only IRC only because I am on a remote server
<joshuahoover> rye: ah, ok
<ralsina> rye: would that be alleviated if we ionice'd and nice'd our processes?
<rye> ralsina: ioniced to 2 (best effort) and it does not appear to change much, there are spikes in activity though, renicing to 19 makes the computer still be hot but no noticeable delays, so my machine is disk bound, if there is enough to write - all processes will wait until that gets written
<dobey> rye: there should be events for hashing things in the event_queue which should be monitorable internally; and i think there's a way to get them over dbus as well, but enabling that will result in dbus getting flooded with sd events stuff, iirc
<diogobaeder> Hi, guys, I'm new here. About the Windows installer, I'm not sure if this is what you needed, but I downloaded the installer from a Windows a VM and installed it successfully. No problems so far, files synced normally.
<rye> diogobaeder: hello!
<diogobaeder> rye: hi :-)
<dobey> wow. my hard drives are surprisingly cool at the moment
<rye> CPU is at +45, compressing the file
<ralsina> diogobaeder: thanks, the thing is,we had a broken installer before. And welcome aboard :-)
<diogobaeder> ralsina: nice, if it was broken, now it's not anymore. At least in Windows XP.
<rye> joshuahoover: also, compressing 20Gb file took around 20 minutes, the user claimed that it took several hours, it looks like there is a real issue with the hard drive, nevermind
<rye> ralsina: you deleted the .dlls ?
<ralsina> rye: the new package doesn't have them
<rye> yay
<ralsina> rye: and when we build it again, it doesn't include them
<ralsina> rye: so how they got there is a bit of a mistery
<rye> ralsina: uhm, why is it required to uninstall the previous version before installing the new one?
<dobey> brb
<alecu> rye: btw: I can't find any current way to get the state of the hash queue only. Though I can see that "u1sdtool -w" waits for the hash queue to be clean (among a few other things, like all transfers done).
<gatox> alecu, can you please take a look at this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin3-fsevents/+merge/111666
<gatox> alecu, i think i'm going to revert darwin4 (it hasn't any review yet), and merge carefully with what i did..... there's something really screw up with the last push
<alecu> gatox: a revert sounds reasonable
<alecu> gatox: make sure to set the MP status to "work in progress"
<mmcc> hi guys
<gatox> alecu, i was going to delete it..... it doesn't has any review
<gatox> mmcc, hi
<alecu> gatox: don't delete it, just set it to wip, then repush, then set to needs review again.
<gatox> alecu, ack
<mmcc> catching up on the backlog, looks like mandel was talking about the /bin/env thing - I fixed that in this mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-1018924-use-buildout-python/+merge/112813 -- which just needs some discussion apparently
<gatox> mmcc, hi..... i leave yesterday and you were fixing your branches.... are they ready for re-review?
<mmcc> (that was the bit about using 'python' when launching subprocesses when running from trunk because they don't have 'env' in their shebang anymore)
<mmcc> gatox, let me check. I have a lot of merges laying around...
<mmcc> and gatox, dobey disagreed with your comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/fix-1018125-darwin-no-gireactor/+merge/112702 - instead of installing gireactor only for platform == 'linux2' , he liked it the original way
<alecu> gatox: and by "yesterday" you probably meant "friday"
<gatox> alecu, yes..... that :P
<mmcc> gatox, yes I added the tests you suggested here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-992593-backend-path-darwin-pkgd/+merge/112709
<gatox> mmcc, ok with the [darwin, win32]
<mmcc> and as a bonus, made it do something saner when running from source on windows - use the sso client in the source tree not the installed one
<dobey> mmcc: i also had a concern on your other branch
<gatox> alecu, now darwing4 is 886 lines again jeej
<mmcc> dobey, yes I'm looking at that now. I understand your comment, just thinking through how we'd make it independent again.
<alecu> gatox: awesome
<gatox> alecu, would it be too painful for you to review/merge this and do the refactor in the next branch? ..... i accept NO obviusly
<alecu> gatox: in -3: what's the issue with "IN_MODIFY as in_modify"
<gatox> alecu, flakes
<alecu> gatox: how is it complaining?
<alecu> gatox: and why?
<gatox> alecu, it says that IN_MODIFY is not being used, and it's right, but as we have windows and darwin, using common, and we have all the rest of the IN_SOMETHING in common, i though it would be best to have everything there, in other case, windows (for example), will need to use IN_CREATE for common (as the rest)..... except for IN_MODIFY which has to be imported locally.....
<gatox> i can change it if you want, i just thought it would be best to have everything in one place
<alecu> gatox: oh, I see.
<gatox> alecu, what do you prefer?
<alecu> gatox: this is a bit ugly... but after hearing the issue, it seems like a good solution.
<gatox> alecu, yes.... that the thing with flakes, that we can't ignore issues
<alecu> yup, I hate that. But not as much as I hate pylint :-)
<gatox> jejej agree
<gatox> alecu, i'll try to send a patch to pyflakes for that.... i already fix that in ninja
<alecu> gatox: is this fixed in -4 ?
<alecu> # TODO: Implement this decorators to fix some encoding issues in darwin
<mmcc> dobey - now that I'm looking, get_activation_cmdline in SSO is called from platform.ipc in client, but it really doesn't need to be. it just uses it to get a path that it uses to create an ActivationConfig, which takes the cmdline as a param. So I can move the part of get_activation_cmdline that needs to know about client into client and make the SSO branch independent again pretty cleanly
<mmcc> s/platform.ipc/platform.ipc.perspective_broker/
<gatox> alecu, oh yes.... i always forgot about that... i thought mandel was working on that... but i don't remember his answer.....
<gatox> we already had this conversation
<gatox> but i can't remember the outcome
<dobey> mmcc: right, i wasn't sure why you put that stuff in sso. thanks :)
<alecu> gatox: I can't either. Two days of weekend is too much!
<alecu> gatox: let's shorten it!
<gatox> alecu, jejeje agree.... i keep coding during the weekend, so it doesn't feel to much like a weekend :P
<gatox> alecu, i'll ask mandel via pm on twitter
<mmcc> dobey, I didn't put it in there, I just updated it without thinking too hard about where it should be :)
<dobey> potato, buffalo. :)
<gatox> me
<briancurtin> standup?
<briancurtin> me
<mmcc> ralsina, any significance to the fact that my objectives were in reverse order upon review? :)
<dobey> me
<dobey> mmcc: they're probably in date-due order. so if you set different dates due, then that could be why
<mmcc> me
<alecu> mmcc: mine got .reversed() too
<alecu> mmcc: so it's probably the allhands site doing it's funky thing.
<mmcc> I figured it was a hard-coded philosophical imperative to reconsider the order of my priorities
<thisfred> me
<rye> tomdroid seems not to like our datetime format now :-/
<alecu> me
<ralsina> mmcc: nah
<ralsina> mmcc: allhands just trains us to expect the unexpected
<ralsina> mmcc: like, objectives from people who don't work for me, or objectives from years before I joined the company appearing in my task list
<mmcc> ralsina: nice!
<gatox> standup?
<gatox> shall i start?
<alecu> gatox: you shall
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Reviews, and refactor (this is taking so long!), revert a branch because of some merging problems.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Apply again for the tests refactoring.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> briancurtin, go
<briancurtin> DONE: finished the first of what will be several unicode branches
<briancurtin> TODO: look at the StringIO branch for dobey's comments, propose the first unicode branch
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NOTE: i'm only here today and tomorrow. US holiday on wednesday, personal holiday the rest of the week through monday
<briancurtin> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: objectives, sso 3.0.2 SRU, reviews
<dobey> TODO: finish 3.0.2 SRUs, poke at some bugs
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> mmcc: gord
<dobey> err, go
<mmcc>  DONE: dev path fixes, packaging fixes, tests, lotsa branches
<mmcc>  TODO: tweak path fixes, land fixes, send a .app to ralsina for real this time
<mmcc> BLOCK: no
<mmcc>  NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: objectives, bug #999029, bug #999562 TODO: bug #1019333, keep dogs from killing one another BLOCKED: no NEXT: alecu
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 999029 in U1DB "make test suite cleaner for no c_backend_wrapper" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999029
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 999562 in U1DB "retry logic on 503 " [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999562
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1019333 in U1DB "When InvalidGeneration is raised proceed with sync anyway" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019333
<alecu> DONE: objectives, reviews, some py3k reading, played around with t3k
<alecu> TODO: techleads mumble, reviews, more t3k
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> *SPECIAL NOTE*: I'll be out from friday - tuesday
<ralsina> me
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina
<gord> dobey: this is your three monthly reminder to stop trying to tab complete real words :P
<alecu> btw, all: let's sing "happy happy, joy joy" for briancurtin
<ralsina> DONE: cmake tweaking, some reviews, objectives discussions and reviews TODO: my own objectives, maybe, cmake tweaking, canonicaladmin, askubuntu, other stuff BLOCKED: no
<alecu> briancurtin: 27 now?
<briancurtin> 28
<mmcc> SO OLD
<thisfred> spring chicken
<gatox> briancurtin, hey! happy birthday! :D
<thisfred> happy birthday Brian
<ralsina> briancurtin: you are so old, you couldn't be my son. Think about it.
<gatox> BTW: i have the same special note than alecu! PyCamp! \o/
<dobey> gord: i demand the feature! :)
<briancurtin> haha, thanks all
<alecu> I demand the future!
<ralsina> I demand the facturas
<ralsina> sorry, argentinian joke
 * dobey got it
 * mmcc googled it
<thisfred> I demand the fracturas
<ralsina> mmcc: http://lateral.netmanagers.com.ar/tr/es/weblog/posts/BB896.html
<mmcc> ooh, that *does* sound good. I'll join ralsina in demanding some pastries
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, facturas is either pastries or bills. I prefer pastries :-)
<ralsina> One comment: if you haven't yet, please go to allhands again and countersign your objectives
<ralsina> I have no way of knowing if you did, so consider this the first last and only reminder
<thisfred> arghh, thunderbird will not stop reminding me of the standup
<mmcc> thisfred, you need to actually stand up for it to stup
<mmcc> stop
 * thisfred tries
<ralsina> at 11:50 I get a popup window, a chime from my phone and an email, and still I usually forget in the following 7 minutes
<dobey> ralsina: second, last, and secondary?
<ralsina> dobey: that too
<thisfred> ralsina, that's why I moved it to 5 mins in advance, which is better
<ralsina> thisfred: will try it
<dobey> i just hope everyone else forgets it
<ralsina> we could cancel friday standups since we have the long call on thursdays
<ralsina> but I would feel like I forgot something all weekend
<thisfred> The objective sheet can't be anymore updated
<ralsina> thisfred: not can it
<thisfred> which is to say: I countersigned
<dobey> the standup can't be anymore stood up
<mmcc> it is so updated, it can't be any more updated. completely updated
<ralsina> dobey: you can't standup when you are standing, so yes
<thisfred> allhand web ui developed by yoda, it is
<ralsina> dobey: unless you have extra fold-out legs or something
<mmcc> brb
<ralsina> thisfred: yoda does the copy, curious george does the coding
<dobey> ralsina: i can stand-up the standup. you know, in the "don't show up for your date" sense :)
<ralsina> ok, that was our daily 5 minutes of weird, EOM
 * briancurtin coffee, back in a few mins
 * gatox lunch
<dobey> alright, lunch and such. bbiab
 * briancurtin back
<mmcc> dobey, when you get back from the such, please revisit https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/fix-1018125-darwin-no-gireactor/+merge/112702
<ralsina> Oh fun another possible turkish locale bug.
<ralsina> Ataturk Y you make locale strange?
<rye> ralsina: 2012-06-28 13:42:40,690 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Pb - WARNING - Could not emit signal 'on_status_changed' to <twisted.spread.pb.RemoteReference instance at 0x04357148> due to 'underlying C/C++ object has been deleted' - have you ever seen this?
<ralsina> rye: nothing like it in a long time
<ralsina> rye: in fact, I don't know how that would appear in the sd logs, do you have a matching exception on u1cp?
<ralsina> alecu: can you take http://askubuntu.com/questions/156811/proxy-settings-for-ubuntu-one-on-windows please?
<alecu> ralsina: sure
<rye> ralsina: nope, does not look like control panel was up at that time
<rye> ralsina: continuing poking...
<ralsina> rye: then SSO, because that is a PyQt error :-)
<mmcc> whoa, Qt built in only 64 minutes on this new macbook air
<mmcc> brew still doesn't use bottles like it claims, :\ but, SSD good!
<rye> ralsina: does SSO subscribe to on_status_changed ? o_O
<ralsina> rye: shouldn't
<ralsina> rye: but hey, those are our two Qt apps :-)
<rye> aha, pyqt... that narrows the search, but ralsina, why is that a syncdaemon's issue that it cannot emit the signal - fire and forget I thought....
<rye> ugh
<rye> beuno:  GetPublicFiles(running='False', _iri="u'https://one.ubuntu.com/files/api/public_files'") failure: ('Moved Permanently to https://media.one.ubuntu.com/offline.html', None) - i guess we will want to have a 302 redirect in case of maintenance, not permanent.
<beuno> rye, yes, RT that
<ralsina> rye: it's probably getting an exception and has a logging errback
<ralsina> rye: so it's very pssible that this is not a problem at all
<ralsina> rye: like "u1cp started, connected to the signal, crashed, syncdaemon gets an error"
<gatox> alecu, i talked with mandel, he say i should do the decorator thing
<alecu> gatox: in what branch will you be doing it?
<gatox> alecu,  if you want i can remove the empty implementations of darwin3 and do it there.... or add it in a future branch
<gatox> i need to take a look what each decorator involves and why they should be there
<gatox> alecu, so? darwin3 or future?? (to know if i should return to darwin3 or keep working in the tests refactoring)
<alecu> gatox: a future branch sounds fine.
<gatox> alecu, ack
<dobey> mmcc: approved
<mmcc> arg, lots of code sharing, name sharing and comment sharing between invoking sso using credentials proxy and using ipc to invoke syncdaemon in u1-client
<mmcc> separate code paths look similar but only actually share one function - get_activation_cmdline.
 * mmcc is done complaining
<alecu> gatox: ping
<alecu> gatox: one last thing regarding -3
<alecu> gatox: I remember that mandel sent you some tips on how to make some tests not need "time.sleep" anymore.
<alecu> gatox: I saw that the branch has just the removal of the sleeps, but I can't find the code to wait on those events arriving.
<alecu> gatox: am I missing something?
<gatox> alecu, it was an unnecesary use of time.sleep
<alecu> ok. I'll run the tests and approve.
<gatox> alecu, great
 * briancurtin lunch
<mmcc> argh, can't test changes to ipc on darwin without a working filesystem_notifications :|
<mmcc> that is, u1-client platform.ipc
<dobey> sigh, i rebooted earlier and my audio is all screwed up again because the on-board sound isn't loading properly all the time for some reasaon
 * ralsina lunches
<dobey> and this raid enclosure is a bit more internally complex than i was expecting :-/
<lduros> hello,  I have 4 songs that appear as "queued" for a good 30 minutes
<lduros> that I just purchased
<lduros> it doesn't look like there are any issue with the music store in the status
<lduros> when I login from the web, I don't see those songs either
 * briancurtin back
<dobey> joshuahoover, rye: ^^ help lduros please?
<lduros> dobey: thx :-)
<joshuahoover> lduros: we're working on this right now...it's a server side issue...i just had an engineer look into it about 15 min. ago and it's getting fixed
<lduros> joshuahoover: ok cool :-) Thanks for the update!! :-)
<gatox> brb..... need to buy some cookiesssssss
<gatox> back
<mmcc> wondering why we are testing perspective_broker ipc on linux when we only use it for windows and darwin, and it used to be named 'windows'... I think the platform refactoring a while back missed some stuff...
<dobey> mmcc: i think we should run tests for everything on every platform that we can
<mmcc> it used to be skipped - it had been in the test/platform/windows/ subdir but got moved out into test/platform/tools/ , and so now it gets run on linux, which only worked because the cmdline code was in sso, not client
<dobey> hmm
<mmcc> dobey I can certainly test it on linux but I'd need to write code to help it find the executable for syncdaemon just so I can test that, which we'll never use
<dobey> well, any skipping we do i think should also be done via @skipIf() decorators or such, rather than having them in files that we ignore on some platforms
<dobey> having the N different ways to run tests is annoying
<mmcc> yes
<elopio> hey desktop team.
<elopio> any idea what this could mean? ubuntuone.controlpanel.qt.filesyncstatus - ERROR - on_sync_status_button_clicked: backend method is None!
<mmcc> so I'll have to put skipIf(linux) on every method in test_tools, since you can only get a meaningful perpective_broker proxy for darwin and windows... ok
<mmcc> back, my emacs died. having one of those days
<elopio> hey mmcc. Why is this bug assigned to the windows installer? bug #1019142
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1019142 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "setup-mac.py does not package syncdaemon" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019142
<mmcc> elopio, the windows installer is a temporarily misnamed project. we're using it to house both mac and windows packaging tools
<mmcc> I think we're going to rename it but it's a low priority
<elopio> mmcc: ah, got it.
<dobey> yeah
<mmcc> going to lunch now
<alecu> gatox: I'm trying to run the tests for your branch, but it seems I'm missing some bits of u1-devtools, and the tests are not running right.
<alecu> gatox: I'll take a better look later today, I need to run to kinder.
<gatox> alecu, ok...... if you are using the buildout
<gatox> alecu, you will probably need to update ubuntuone-dev-tools
<gatox> in the eggs folder of the buildout
<gatox> it happens to me sometimes
<gatox> i'm off for today..... see you tomorrow
<dobey> alecu: you might need a new buildout tree. i think briancurtin fixed it to use the trunk dev-tools now.
<briancurtin> eh, buildout kind of sucks and i couldnt make that work
<briancurtin> it works on the assumption that you deleted the ubuntuone_dev_tools egg from the eggs folder, then did a bzr branch of ubuntuone-dev-tools yourself and keep it up to date
<mmcc> the way I've been making it work is to just have a branch of dev-tools trunk in parts/ and just setting PYTHONPATH
<briancurtin> that would also work
<dobey> ah
<mmcc> it's not ideal but you can make forward progress
<dobey> too bad we can't just ship updates to everyone in a PPA for that
<mmcc> dobey, I suppose we could make a homebrew 'recipe' for dev-tools
<dobey> well, that doesn't fix it on windows
<mmcc> right
<dobey> but yeah, it would be nice to have auto-updating magic for all the things
<mmcc> well, homebrew isn't that. there's never going to be anything really nice for os x open source code
<mmcc> so I want to just avoid running ipc/test_tools (tests perspective_broker) on linux - even skipping all its tests still means it imports perpective_broker, which would then have to have a dummy implementation of get_command_line for linux just so I could skip its tests... I don't like that, so I figure, skip the whole file from the makefile. anyone disagree? dobey?
<mmcc> oh, never mind. it isn't that simple because of course there are two files named test_tools.py
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> are the tests specific to the pb ipc?
<mmcc> yes, superficially at least - they create a perspective_broker.SyncDaemonToolProxy() in setUp
<dobey> hmm
<mmcc> but IIRC there are tests of linux SyncDaemonToolProxy. I wonder if they test the same thing
<dobey> not sure
<mmcc> boy, nothing will make you want to put your head through a wall faster than a crashy text editor
<mmcc> I think bzr is giving emacs vc mode heartburn or something, wtf
<mmcc> ok, yes they are specific to perspective_broker. they test internal methods not used anywhere else
<mmcc> ^ answering dobey
<dobey> ok
<dobey> test_tools is probably the wrong name exactly then.
<mmcc> yeah, I was thinking the same thing. I could rename it test_perspective_broker and that'd let me skip it from the makefile
<mmcc> or - what if it was 'test_not_linux' so it runs on both win/darwin and the makefile only has to add one more filename to skip
<mmcc> we're already ignoring files named test_windows and test_darwin, this is just test_windows_AND_darwing
<dobey> darkwing_duck
<mmcc> blast from the past
<mmcc> ok, unless anyone yells at me in the next couple minutes I'm renaming tests/platform/tools/test_tools.py to test_not_linux.py and adding that a path to exclude that in the linux makefile, since it just tests perspective_broker, we don't use that on linux, and we'd have to add unused linux-specific code just to be able to run the tests on linux.
<ralsina> mmcc: why not test_pb.py
<ralsina> mmcc: not that I much care one way or the other, just want the filenames to be descriptive
<thumper> morning
<mmcc> ralsina: understood. the appeal of test_not_linux is that I add that exclusion once to the makefile and that file name might come in handy elsewhere for things that are mac+win only.
<thumper> who looks after file sync these days?
<mmcc> ralsina: I'd say the full path to the filename is as descriptive as the test_darwin and test_windows that are already there
<mmcc> ralsina: tests/platform/tools/test_$platform
<ralsina> mmcc: I say go ahead then
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, done
<ralsina> and I am exiting stage left, will be back later for a little bit
<thumper> beuno: how's things?
<mmcc> waaaitaminit - there was already a function over in platform.tools.darwin to get the path to syncdaemon - so why was platform.ipc using the function from sso !?
<mmcc> arg
<dobey> mmcc: further down the spiral?
<ralsina> mmcc: we had a bit of organic growth in that area
<mmcc> dobey, so it goes
<mmcc> "organic growth" : http://www.roofrepair.net/layout/roofrepair/userFiles/images/left-black-mold.jpg
<mmcc> But I kid. btw, DO NOT google for images of black mold
<thumper> oh, why not...
 * thumper is tempted
<ralsina> black mold... good name for a metal band
<diogobaeder> or a computer virus :-P
<ralsina> Black mold and their first single "don't google us!"
<mmcc> thumper: apparently sometimes it looks like a swarm of snails. gets all 3-d off the wall and starts coming for you.
<beuno> thumper, heya
<thumper> beuno: do you know who looks after file sync?
<thumper> beuno: my machine is having problems
<thumper> beuno: and I'd like to help debug WTF is going on
<dobey> thumper: what sort of problems?
<thumper> dobey: it isn't syncing, and the U1 dialog shows "File Sync starting..." forever
<thumper> beuno: btw, I have lots of space now, thanks :)
<beuno> thumper, yeah, dobey  is your man
<dobey> thumper: anything in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log ?
<thumper> yup
<dobey> pastebin?
<thumper> sure...
<thumper> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1072047/
<dobey> hmm
<excelsior> So if I move one directory inside of another in my Ubuntu One Documents Directory, will UbuntuOne wind up with 2 copies of the files?
<dobey> thumper: hrmm, seems like your metadata might be corrupt and syncdaemon isn't starting. there's probably a little more info in syncdaemon.log itself. should be reasonably obvious if it's exiting or not
<dobey> excelsior: not if you move them; if i understand your question correctly
<excelsior> ok, so the move will be reflected in UbuntuOne as a move as well, and it will not simply copy them?
<thumper> dobey: well there are lots of events in the syncdaemon.log
<excelsior> I just don't want to wind up with redundant files
<thumper> dobey: recently just --mark entries
<thumper> but nothing is syncing
<dobey> excelsior: a move is a move, not a copy.
<dobey> thumper: what does "u1sdtool -s" say the status is?
<excelsior> ok, cool, I just guess I fundamentally don't understand how ubuntuone works. Is it based on any technology Unix guys already know about?
<thumper> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1072055/
<dobey> thumper: well it's not connected, so that explains the not syncing, and it probably won't connect because the metadata is corrupt and it keeps working on that
<dobey> thumper: do u1sdtool -q and tell me if it keeps running, or stops after that
<thumper> dobey: how do I know if it keeps running?
<dobey> thumper: check "ps fx" output
<dobey> "ps fx|grep ubu" even to limit it
<thumper> dobey: seems like it has stopped
<dobey> thumper: ok. while it isn't running do "mv ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.old"
<dobey> thumper: then start it back up with u1sdtool -c
<thumper> dobey: done
<dobey> thumper: might take a few minutes for it it rescan everything, but it *should* start working now
<thumper> dobey: ok thanks
<thumper> I'll let you know :)
<mmcc> Now I have a windows question. there seem to be two different registry keys that might be used to get the installed path to syncdaemon. one is in the sso client in ubuntu_sso/main/windows.py - it uses the key 'path-ubuntuone-syncdaemon', which exists on my machine (i've run tests but not installed U1 on there)
<mmcc> the second is in u1client, platform/tools/windows.py, which uses the key 'SyncDaemonInstallPath', which doesn't seem to exist
<mmcc> (on my system)
<mmcc> which one is the right one?
<dobey> no idea
<dobey> the one that works, i would guess :)
<dobey> hrmm, just need one more upvote on askubuntu today
<mmcc> so -- currently, the one in sso is used in code that tests if we're running syncdaemon (but the command line it gives is ignored) and the one in u1client is actually used to launch the syncdaemon
<mmcc> so the one that looks like it won't work on my system is the one that actually appears to need to work when installed :/
<dobey> well, have you installed u1 on that system?
<mmcc> no. so I guess when it's installed, the other key gets inserted
<mmcc> but I couldn't find that string anywhere in the source
<mmcc> in the tree, that is, I grepped everything
<dobey> well, there shouldn't be any registry keys existing if it's not installed
<mmcc> adding keys to the registry was part of the test setup
<mmcc> which reminds me, I was going to make it so that wasn't necessary
<dobey> eww
<mmcc> as a side effect of this branch.
<dobey> tests shouldn't do anything outside the branch
<mmcc> this epic spelunk
<dobey> heh
<mmcc> ok now I remember. in the sso client tests, we have a registry file that includes (fake) paths to the sso client and the syncdaemon
<mmcc> ubuntu_sso/main/tests/ubuntuone.reg
<mmcc> windows-installer/scripts/devsetup/env.bat checks for one of the test keys and installs that .reg file if the keys don't exist
<mmcc> in summary, the registry key "SyncDaemonInstallPath" looks like the real one although I can't tell how it gets set, and the other one is only for tests, and happens to be used in the real code that tcpactivation uses, but maybe it's OK if it's bogus because we don't actually use the command line it returns in that case
<mmcc> at least we don't for syncdaemon
<dobey> weird
<dobey> sounds like a shark circling the meat
<mmcc> ...no , I don't follow
<mmcc> anyway I just need to confirm that SyncDaemonInstallPath is actually the value we use in production. anyone with a windows install listening? briancurtin ?
<briancurtin> mmcc: i'm about to head out the door. no idea about SyncDaemonInstallPath. sounds familiar...which im sure is helpful
<mmcc> briancurtin: heh, ok - can you tell me where to look to see what reg keys we set up when we install it?
<briancurtin> mmcc: ubuntuone.xml in ubuntuone-windows-installer/scripts is what creates our installer. i know it sets a few things up
<briancurtin> i dont know if it sets that particular one up, though
<mmcc> OH NO it sets the ones I thought were just for testing and now my whole theory is shot
<mmcc> thanks briancurtin  :)
<briancurtin> np
<alecu> mmcc: do you know which branch I should be using to create a fresh buildout?
<mmcc> which branch of the windows-installer? I think trunk should work, but I see the instructions still say briancurtin's branch... hmmm
<mmcc> alecu, yes, the branch the instructions refer to was merged on 4/18
<mmcc> so I'll edit the instructions
<mmcc> oh i see you are
<alecu> mmcc: so ubuntuone-windows-installer trunk should do?
<mmcc> yes, it should
<alecu> mmcc: go ahead and change!
<alecu> great, thanks.
<mmcc> ok, I have to run. I'll be working later, might not have internet though. see you all tomorrow
#ubuntuone 2012-07-03
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<rye> away
<gatox> good morning!
<daveonearth> Can anyone tell me why the Ubuntu One logo is not in place for the iphone app?
<alecu> top of the morning to y'all!
<alecu> daveonearth: how is it not in place? can you take a screenshot?
<gatox> alecu, hi
<daveonearth> Hi alecu
<daveonearth> It is just not the new Logo
<daveonearth> its an orange file with a standard 'synch' round arrow
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
 * briancurtin coffee, back in a few minutes
<alecu> mmcc: this branch is not being merged by tarmac because it lacks "commit message": https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-1018614-darwin-raise/+merge/112493
<dobey> brb
 * briancurtin back
<thisfred> me
<gatox> me
<briancurtin> me
<gatox> ralsina, alecu mmcc dobey standup?
<gatox> did i forget anyone?
<ralsina> me
<gatox> ralsina, no, i did'nt forget you :P
<gatox> jejejeje
<thisfred> DONE: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/u1db/unconfuse_sync_info/+merge/113214  bug #1019333 TODO: bug #1019333, BLOCKED: no NEXT: gatox
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1019333 in U1DB "When InvalidGeneration is raised proceed with sync anyway" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019333
<dobey> me
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Reviews, and refactoring (finally is looking good)
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with refactoring TODAY!
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> briancurtin, go
<briancurtin> DONE: fixed up stringio branch, started on py3-unicode part 2
<briancurtin> TODO: work on py3-unicode part 2
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: no
<briancurtin> NEXT: ralsina
<alecu> me (writing notes)
<mmcc`> me
<dobey> ralsina: ?
<ralsina> DONE: tech leads, mgmt call, 1-1s cmake tweaking, canonicaladmin TODO: cmake tweaking if needed, bug triaging (are late there) BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> sorry, was otp
<dobey> DONE: 3.0.2 SRU uploads,
<dobey> TODO: finish cmake3 review, bug poking
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> alecu: go
<alecu> DONE: some reviews, struggled to get a running buildout on mac, techleads mumble
<alecu> TODO: catch up with briancurtin before his holidays
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc`> DONE: path fixes,investigated how we launch SD on windows
<mmcc`> TODO: improve fix for change to shebangs
<mmcc`> BLCK: none
<mmcc`> NEXT: ?
<mmcc`> NOTE: need to be afk a bit today so only partial holiday tomorrow
<ralsina> Comments?
<alecu> mmcc`: this branch is not being merged by tarmac because it lacks "commit message": https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-1018614-darwin-raise/+merge/112493
<ralsina> Tomorrow is US independence day, monday is Argentina's
<dobey> indeed
<mmcc`> alecu, ok, I'll go fix that. thanks
<alecu> ralsina: and weekend is pycamp!
<ralsina> plus, most of the .ar gang is taking friday off
 * dobey will be off tomorrow
<ralsina> so, reviews are going to be hard to find. Ping mercilessly.
<ralsina> EOM?
<gatox> eom!
<gatox> and start of lunch
<mmcc`> So, we have some apparently dead code on windows: in u1client, platform/tools/windows.py uses the wrong registry key to find the path to syncdaemon in get_sd_install_path(), which will (I think) never get called because checking is_already_running causes the tcpactivation code to spawn SD using a path it gets get_activation_cmdline, imported from SSO...
<mmcc`> had some fun with this last night :) but in order to make sure SSO client doesn't need to know the path to syncdaemon, I wanted to make u1client use get_sd_install_path everywhere and so I needed to know which reg key was right
<briancurtin> mmcc`: i think the tcpactivation and get_activation_cmdline stuff is newer, or at least more recently touched, so there probably is some older stuff remaining that could possibly be removed
<briancurtin> i believe that was made smarter or bulked up or something more recently around proxy work
<mmcc`> briancurtin: yes, it is newer. So, there's no way any reg keys would be getting set aside from that installer XML file?
<briancurtin> mmcc`: not that i know of off the top of my head
<mmcc`> ok, good
<briancurtin> mmcc`: a quick check for anything registry related would be to grep for winreg and you'll find everything
<briancurtin> and everything is not much :)
<mmcc`> briancurtin: yeah, I did that once, will double-check
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch, bbiab
<rye> ping ralsina, if SD stops working right after 2012-06-17 22:48:57,953 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.OffloadQueue - DEBUG - Using temporary file: 'c:\\users\\username\\appdata\\local\\temp\\tmp3dttxi' - what can I do to get more information about this - CP can't contact SD and SD seems to have reached nirvana, but not in a good way
<briancurtin> rye: does that file exist?
<briancurtin> (i don't know the answer to the general question, just looking through the code)
<alecu> rye: what is the version of u1 that's giving that error?
<rye> alecu: 3.0.2 around 2012-06-19, ralsina by the way, is current 3.0.2 writing 3.0.2 in the log file?
<rye> briancurtin: that file is not supposed to exist - that's a temporary one for offloading the in-memory request queue
<rye> verterok: it looks like tritcask usage can trigger a bug in eCryptfs causing the metadata item to become unreadable
<ralsina> rye: AFAIK, having it say 3.0.2 is in the pre-release checklist :-)
<verterok> rye: hmm, is there something we can do about it?
<rye> verterok: ask ecryptfs not to cause data loss?
<verterok> rye: jaja
<verterok> rye: do you know what action by tritcask is causing ecryptfs to loss data?
<mandel_> alecu, ping!
<mandel_> gatox, any reviews I can do while I listen to bad very bad italian tv?
<ralsina> mandel_: is there any other kind of italian tv?
<gatox> mandel_, not right now.... i'm finishing with the refactor TODAY... so i'm fully focus on that and nothing new
<rye> ralsina: yet the logs have 3.0.0, please add this to check list again :)
<mandel_> gatox, still refactoring! wow!
<ralsina> briancurtin: see what rye said ^
<mandel_> ralsina, I don't think so.. but if there is, lets called x :)
<briancurtin> is this only a windows thing?
<alecu> mandel_: pong!
<gatox> mandel_, i needed to restart the test refactor for darwin4.... everything was broken
<ralsina> briancurtin: yes, on linux, clientdefs.py is generated by autotools, on windows it has to be donemanually
<rye> verterok: not really, in all cases people weren't doing much, and then SUDDENLY ecryptfs corrupts the lower file
<briancurtin> ok
 * rye relocates again
<mandel_> alecu, did you have the time to look at my fsevents branch?
<verterok> rye: oh, that's nice (not) :-(
<alecu> mandel_: no. Get back to europython, get out in florence, meet tourist chicks. You'll have your review when you get back :-)
<alecu> mandel_: how's europython so far, btw?
<mandel_> alecu, I can multi task hehe :)
<mandel_> alecu, but ok, I'll be around if you need me
<mandel_> alecu, I went to a couple of advance talks that I found very interesting, the keynotes where very similar form the pycon ones so I did find them more boring
<mandel_> alecu, lots of pypy happening which is really great to hear about
<briancurtin> i'll be back in a bit. combined lunch + bike shop run
<alecu> mandel_: more pypy is awesome, yes.
<mmcc> hi mandel_ - hope you're having a good trip!
<mandel_> mmcc, hello!
<mmcc> mandel_ this path change is more fun than we expected - did you know we had functions for finding the path to syncdaemon in both u1 client and sso client? and only the one in sso client actually works on windows?
<mmcc> (if you don't know, now you know… )
<mandel_> mmcc, no, I had no idea.. oh my god!
<mandel_> mmcc, that is terrible (that it happens) is great that you found it :)
<mmcc> heh. not sure I'd go so far as terrible, but yeah it's good to get it cleaned up
<mmcc> so i'm working on a branch that makes u1client find its own path to sd, so SSO doesn't need to know about where sd is installed
<mmcc> and it uses the right registry key on windows
<mmcc> I have found many skeletons on this journey
<mandel_> mmcc, was it using the wrong registry key?
<mandel_> mmcc, what the.. how did we even work on windows?
<mmcc> mandel_ - the one in ubuntuone/platform/tools/windows.py was.
<mmcc> that function was called get_sd_install_path
<mmcc> the function get_activation_cmdline in SSO uses the right one
<mandel_> mmcc, but is using SD_INSTALL_PATH, is not that correct?
<mmcc> no
<mandel_> mmcc, and what is that?
<mmcc> the one that we set in the windows installer is "path-ubuntuone-syncdaemon"
<mmcc> the reg key "SyncDaemonInstallPath" is never set anywhere
<mandel_> mmcc, that looks like someone changed it in sso and did not bother to change it in the tools from ubuntuone.. I hate that we have that much until code in sso
<mandel_> mmcc, if you need reviews let me know, now I'm going to tr and find pizza, it cannot be hard in italy :)
<mmcc> the only way this works is that tcpactivation is starting the service using the command line from its description, and the start() method in tools/perspective_broker.py is never called
<mmcc> mandel_ yes it shouldn't be in sso at all, I'm moving it back into u1client
<mandel_> mmcc, superb, that is a much better idea, let me know if you need any help
<mandel_> ok, I'm off to visit florence...
<mandel_> all, laters!
<mmcc> mandel_ I would like your confirmation that I'm understanding tcpactivation correctly,
<mmcc> whoops
<mmcc> I'll check later(s)
<briancurtin> ralsina: 1-1?
<ralsina> briancurtin: sure, let's do it on IRC
<ralsina> brb errands
<gatox> alecu, ping
<alecu> gatox: pong
<gatox> alecu, i finish with the refactor, and everything is working..... the problem is that it says that the diff is 2420 lines (+874/-1003) 7 files modified
<gatox> but..... almost all of them are deletions
<alecu> gatox: are those the test being refactored?
<gatox> alecu, yes
<gatox> the original branch without the refactoring was 839 lines
<gatox> alecu, so.... is that ok?? or do you have any magic idea?
<gatox> alecu, this is the branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin4-fsevents/+merge/111914
<alecu> gatox: what were the changes added before refactoring the tests?
<alecu> gatox: can't you split those things in two?
<alecu> gatox: the 839 lines first, then the refactoring of the tests.
<gatox> alecu, yes..... but it would be a lot of code...... without tests...... and then another branch with the tests
<gatox> ahhhhhhh
<gatox> sooooooo..... you want me to do the refactoring in another branch
<gatox> ?
<alecu> gatox: I thought that was what we discussed with you and mandel!
<alecu> gatox: or perhaps I got that backwards?
<gatox> no..... we discuss that i should do the refactor in the same branch to not land ugly code
<gatox> ok..... i'll propose 2 branches..... give me a couple of minutes
 * gatox reverting.....
<gatox> again....... :S
<alecu> gatox: I thought that was at -3... and you and mandel  convinced me of doing all the refactoring fo the tests later
<gatox> i would prefer to do it in a diff branch :P
<alecu> gatox: you should *demand* mandel to give the bzr pipeline talk again.
<gatox> alecu, i don't trust in mandel
<gatox> jejejeje
<alecu> gatox: neither do I !!!
<gatox> alecu, so, now this is without the refactoring: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin4-fsevents/+merge/111914
<gatox> now i'll propose another one with the refactoring
<gatox> alecu, you'll need to wait that launchpad updated
<gatox> updates
<gatox> alecu, ok..... so this one is the final one for filesystem notifications: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin4-fsevents/+merge/111914    ....... and this one is for the tests refactoring: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-tests-refactoring/+merge/113289
<gatox> the last one has some conflicts..... i'm fixing it
<gatox> alecu, but it also shows a lot of lines in the diff: 2654 lines (+672/-1489) 3 files modified
<gatox> butttttttt..... 1489 are deletions
<gatox> alecu, there are the two branches.... now i'll email mandel about this (he says he like to review branches while he listen to talks :P)
<gatox> ok..... email sent..... and EOD for me!
<alecu> gatox: ???? how comes the second branch is bigger than when they were merged?
<gatox> alecu, magic
<gatox> alecu, probably..... because some of the lines in darwin 4 are tests that i'm adding..... and i the next one i'm removing those lines to refactor them... or something like that
<alecu> ack
<gatox> alecu, i already sent an email to mandel.... so.... i'm off for today (and happy! :D)
<gatox> alecu, let me know how the review goes :P
<dobey> need to run. later all.
<alecu> briancurtin: a couple more lint issues here: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/py3-urllib/+merge/112429
<briancurtin> i wish lint was actually useful, or it worked on windows
<briancurtin> or something
<alecu> briancurtin: sorry about that...
<briancurtin> alecu: it's not your fault! none of these changes show lint notices on my box, which is weird
<briancurtin> so i think everything's fine when i push the branch
<alecu> briancurtin: I usually run my windows virtualbox from ubuntu, and I share the source tree from the host to every devel guest.
<alecu> briancurtin: perhaps that can help you with this.
<alecu> briancurtin: I'm using virtualbox's "shared folders" but surely vmware has something similar.
<briancurtin> i run directly on windows. now that i have a better VMware setup i should probably try again to get a dev environment running on ubuntu
<alecu> briancurtin: don't worry about that just now... but I can give you a hand with that after your holiday if you need.
<briancurtin> last time i tried to set it up, something about LXC didn't work or there was a version mismatch...ended up never figuring it out
<briancurtin> but that was months ago
<alecu> briancurtin: lxc as in "linux containers" ? weird.
<briancurtin> yeah, that was a part of the directions and someone helped me try to set it up, but we couldnt get it running
<alecu> briancurtin: that's a bit weird. lxc is a way to do lightweight virtualization, to have linux running on top of linux, and it's mostly used instead of vmware... I do not use lxc at all right now, just heavyweight VMs with windows and all ubuntu versions running on top of a single Precise.
<mmcc> alecu, I'm wondering if there's a HOWTO somewhere for using xbox shared folders with source trees - I tried to set that up a while ago but ran into permissions issues in the goest...
<mmcc> s/guest/goest/
<mmcc> er. you know… guest
<alecu> mmcc: right. And virtualbox, right?
<alecu> :-)
<mmcc> yes. hah!
<mmcc> I typed v box, and os x 10.7 autocorrects like iPhones do :(
<alecu> mmcc: hahahahahaah
<mmcc> earlier today I typed 'd obey' and it wrote 'dopey'
<mmcc> :(
<alecu> lolz
<alecu> mmcc: I don't have a HOWTO, but here's what I do:
<alecu> mmcc: I just mount my ~/canonical folder from my host in my ~/canonical folder in the guest
<alecu> mmcc: and I always run bzr from the host
<alecu> mmcc: if I run it on the guest, then the guest would say that every file was added the execute bit
<alecu> mmcc: so my rule is to never use it there.
<alecu> mmcc: but I can edit from any guest though.
<mmcc> alecu, interesting. I'll have to give that a try
<briancurtin> alecu: py3-urllib should be corrected, at least for the lint warnings related to my stuff (the TODO are others)
<alecu> briancurtin: great. Yes, the other ones are there in trunk too.
<alecu> briancurtin: in py3-StringIO there seems to be an unneeded "import sys"
<briancurtin> alecu: where at?
<briancurtin> alecu: ah i see
<alecu> briancurtin: +1 to py3-urllib
<briancurtin> alecu: thanks!
<mmcc> Ok I have to run again, sorry I've been out of touch a bit today. I'm going to work more tonight, should have branches for this path setup problem tested and ready tomorrow. I'll be working tomorrow morning.
<mmcc> s/this problem/all these problems/
<alecu> briancurtin: I think that while replacing u"..." -> "" in any given file, we should also replace any "" -> "".encode("utf-8").
<alecu> briancurtin: for instance, in one of the test files we are checking mixing both types of strings, and replacing only one makes no sense...
<alecu> briancurtin: let me find it.
<briancurtin> could be. unicode/bytes/str isn't something i've ever had to care about so weird stuff probably slipped in
<alecu> briancurtin: for instance, test_get_simple_token_name and related.
<alecu> briancurtin: btw: I think that "compat.text_type" looks weird, but I think we'll get used to that :P
<alecu> briancurtin: it beats having to guess whether the file was updated or not.
<briancurtin> yeah it's not the greatest
<alecu> briancurtin: hhmmm... I seem that we *can't* blindly replace "" -> "".encode("utf-8")
<alecu> briancurtin: either
<alecu> briancurtin: it looks like some tests already assume the implicit unicode to bytes comparison as in py2.
<briancurtin> alecu: here is the remaining diff of parts that i haven't covered - https://pastebin.canonical.com/69391/
<briancurtin> i haven't looked into this part yet, but i dont think we need to do anything about the filter/list-comp change since we just use the result as an iterator anyway
<briancurtin> the self.next() vs next(self) part looks like a 2to3 confusion, since i think that next() call is something inside PyQt IIRC. we will probably have to tackle that part once we can actually run with PyQt on Py3
<alecu> briancurtin: right.
<briancurtin> i don't know a good strategy to port the metaclass stuff, haven't really looked into that yet
<briancurtin> and with that, it's EOD. i would like to stick around but i have to go do a bunch of last minute shopping before the vacation
<alecu> briancurtin: have a great time!
<briancurtin> alecu: will do. see you soon!
#ubuntuone 2012-07-04
<imnichol> Is thunderbird contact integration still supported?
<imnichol> Nevermind, answered my own question
<mmcc> arch, py2app from bitbucket requires a future version of macholib to install
<mmcc> s/arch/argh/
<mmcc> I'm setting up the new mac to build and documenting the steps to get a working setup-mac with all the packaging tools… sadly, this is a moving target
<mmcc> if you start with the current win-installer, setup-mac itself needs some tweaks.
<mmcc> time to leave the internet again… see you all tomorrow
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<gatox> good morning
<mandel_> ralsina, ping
<mandel_> gatox, hello
<gatox> mandel, hi
<gatox> mandel_, ^
<mandel_> gatox, hallo, how are things going?
<gatox> mandel_, fine..... did you read my email?
<mandel_> no, sorry, I don't travel with machines with the canonical credentials in case I loose the machine
<mandel_> gatox ^
<gatox> mandel_, ahhhh ok... i told you i finish with the branches, and if you are bored a review will be helpful :P
<mandel_> gatox will do :)
<mandel_> gatox, I also wrote some black magic, look => http://paste.ubuntu.com/1074603/
<gatox> mandel_, what are you doing?
<mandel_> gatox, makes twisted.spread.pb use json instead of banana by doing import platano; platoon.install()
<mandel_> gatox, s/platoon/platano :)
<mandel_> gatox, all tests pass in sso using json instead of the banana protocol hehe
<gatox> mandel_, this pycon seems to be really productive for you jejeje
<mandel_> gatox, is evil code, look at the last line hehe
<mandel_> ralsina, ^ one of my objectives done in code I might not mea lowed to land :P
<gatox> jejeje yes..... you are pissing on the lib
<mandel_> gatox, yes, but it makes all the project work with json without changing a line of code
<mandel_> gatox, just adding one :)
 * mandel_ lunch time
<rye> mandel: have you tested U1 on FAT32 in windows xp?
<alecu> buenos dias, all!
<alecu> hola everybody!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<alecu> mandel: merge conflict in https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fsevents-daemon/+merge/112393
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> mandel, WTF
<ralsina> mandel: is that thing doing a man in the middle to pb or something?
<gatox> ralsina, really small review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/logo-replace/+merge/113394 (with pretty pictures)
<ralsina> gatox: sure
<ralsina> gatox: conflicts
<gatox> whaaaaattttttttttt
<gatox> looking.....
<ralsina> gatox: also, please target the bug also to the ubuntuone-control-panel ubuntu package and the 3-0 4-0 branches, and to the precise and quantal series
<ralsina> gatox: you are merging in the wrong project :-)
<gatox> ralsina, ohhhhhhhh right
<gatox> ralsina, too much time working on fsevents
<gatox> jejejee
<ralsina> jajaja
<gatox> ralsina, now in the right project: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/logo-replace/+merge/113395  it was to see if you were paying attention :P
<gatox> ralsina, i target the bug to 3-0 and 4-0 i don't know if i need to do something else..... i'm kind of lost with that part of launchpad
<ralsina> gatox: oh, we need to get you back in touch ;-)
<ralsina> gatox: 1st: "also affects distribution" -> package name: ubuntuone-control-panel
<ralsina> gatox: then you can "nominate for series" and there it's P and Q
<ralsina> gatox: also ask lisette for review
<gatox> ralsina, roger all that! thx!
<gatox> ralsina, it was approved by lisette
<ralsina> ok then, let's review :-)
<gatox> ralsina, should i merge it or look for a second review?
<ralsina> I'll do it, will be quick, won't hurt a bit.
<gatox> alecu, please remember to review my branches when you have some time.... pretty please :P
<alecu> gatox: ack!
<gatox> alecu, thx
<alecu> ralsina: re: http://askubuntu.com/questions/156811/proxy-settings-for-ubuntu-one-on-windows
<alecu> ralsina: authenticated proxy is no longer working on windows :-(
<ralsina> alecu: urgh
<alecu> ralsina: I've just tested on a clean VM, and it won't login
<ralsina> alecu: ok, I will switch to windows and will try to debug it today after lunch
<alecu> ralsina: anonymous proxy seems to still be working fine.
<ralsina> alecu: "no longer working" may be optimistic
<ralsina> alecu: since before this release no proxy worked ;-)
<alecu> ralsina: right :P
<alecu> ralsina: well, I'm taking a look at the code right now, too.
<ralsina> alecu: ok, you know more about it than I do
<ralsina> I can try to do bloody testability driver instead
<alecu> ralsina: be my guest!
<mmcc> Hi folks, I'm working some today but can't be here for the standup, so:
<mmcc> DONE: still more path-finding, tests, packaging on 10.7, notes to improve dev setup doc
<mmcc> TODO: see above, propose some branches
<mmcc> BLCK: none
<mmcc> I'll be back in an hour or so to push some branches I worked on last night
<gatox> me
<gatox> standup??
<alecu> me (notes coming along)
<gatox> are we ralsina alecu and i? is the rest of people enjoy independence day?
<alecu> gatox: or europython
<gatox> small standup it is
<gatox> go for me?
<alecu> gatox: go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Finish with refactoring! YEYY \o/. Fix a logo issue in u1-cp. Start working on udf ancestors for darwin.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with udf ancestors for darwin. Start preparing everything for PyCamp! :D
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> COMMENTS:
<gatox> Tomorrow i'll be working from 7 to 16 ART, because i need to catch a plain at 17.
<gatox> alecu, go
<alecu> DONE: reviews, catchup with briancurtin re:p3k, debugging of auth proxy on windows
<alecu> TODO: more debugging, more reviews
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina
<alecu> gatox: how do you "catch a plain" ?
<gatox> alecu, with both hands
<alecu> gatox: oh, you probably meant "plane" :-)
<gatox> ahhhhhhhhh
<gatox> i didn't notice i write that
<gatox> yes, plane
<gatox> eom?
 * gatox is interested in the EOM for the start of lunch
<alecu> gatox: if I was you, I'll already be eating.
<gatox> ok then!
 * gatox lunch
<ralsina> sorry about missing standup guys I am not feeling very well
<gatox_lunch> ralsina, no problem..... take care or you won't be able to enjoy the pycamp :(
<ralsina> gatox_lunch: I am going to pycamp even if I have to spend it with a blanket in my shoulders and dipped in vick vaporub
<gatox_lunch> ralsina, that's the attitude!
<mmcc> so, I'm wondering if anyone was able to make my setup-mac script work on 10.7. alecu, IIRC you were going to try at one point?
<mmcc> I was doing that on my new laptop last night and ran into a few troubles
<mmcc> for some reason, py2app decided that it should make 'semi-standalone' executables on 10.7. I think it's a change in how python is installed, but it might be a change in py2app. I'm looking now. anyway, setup-mac broke between 10.6 and 10.7
<ralsina> what's a semi-standalone?
<ralsina> needs python? needs libraries?
<ralsina> needs crutches?
<mmcc> needs python.framework in the system location, but bundles the 3rd-party libraries
<mmcc> not a good idea, IMO. not sure why they support it
<mmcc> means you use whatever version of python the user has installed
<dobey> as long as it's > 2.6
<thisfred> don't you have to go out and celebrate oildependence day?
<mmcc> dopey, ? not sure what you mean. OSX user probably has >2.6 but they can always mess it up
<mmcc> argh dopey not dopey. sorry.
 * mmcc blames autocorrect
<mmcc> stupid autoinsult
<ralsina> mmcc agreed I think a "own python" is a better idea, but if it works for testing I don't mind right now
<mmcc> ralsina: the thing is, it doesn't work :)
<ralsina> well then I mind ;-)
<mmcc> thisfred: Texas Independence Day was March 3rd
<mmcc> this is more like "begrudging acceptance of federal authority" day
<dobey> Alamo Day is not this day
<ralsina> I think I will lay down and call a doctor. Sinuses + cold shivers + nausea may be indicators of me being somewhat sick.
<mmcc> feel better soon ralsina
<ralsina> mmcc: "we can leave anytime we want" day
<mmcc> oh, Texas.
<mmcc> hm, pep8 grew some new indentation complaints
<mmcc> also, anyone know what's going on with the tarmac complaints here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-1018614-darwin-raise/+merge/112493
<mmcc> and finally, more stuff that used to work. - I'm now getting a ton of "wrapped C/C++ object of %S has been deleted" errors while running the control-panel test suite (on 10.7)
<mmcc> I'm about to check it on 10.6 again
<mmcc> it looks like every single test case pops that up on 10.7
<ralsina> going to the doctor's. mmcc, i building on 10.6 makes it work on both, then yay, no rush to debug. If it doesn't... unhappy face.
<mmcc> ok, so running those control-panel qt tests on 10.6 still works.
<mmcc> one possible explanation is that the pyqt on my 10.6 box is 4.9.1 and the new pyqt on the 10.7 box is 4.9.4, and maybe they broke something big in a 0.0.x release?
<mmcc> hey, what do you know, more Stuff That Used To Work™. Anyone recognize this error when running windows tests? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1075167
<mmcc> never mind, a runaway trial process was holding on to the trial_temp dir. Not a great error message though
<mmcc> ok, I have to leave now. I'll work more tonight, but I won't be back on IRC until then. back to normal schedule tomorrow, can't wait
<rye> ralsina: was windows XP on Fat32 tested with Ubuntu One ?
<rye> ralsina: nevermind, the issue is not with that
<alecu> mmcc: we've only been using 4.7 and 4.8 in windows and ubuntu. Perhaps it's related to that?
<gatox> brb! need to buy some cookies (the solution when you feel sleepy)
<gatox> back
<gatox> i need to leaveeeeee.... so eod for me..... see you tomorrow people!
#ubuntuone 2012-07-05
<andreas_> Hey everyone.
<andreas_> ew, opless.
 * alecu hates faulty PyQt versions on windows.
<alecu> and eod, btw.
<andreas_> why use windows? :)
<JamesTait> Mornin' all! :)
<gatox> good morning
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi here too! :P
<ralsina> hello at work, gatox! :-)
<alecu> hello all!
 * alecu has just finished packing the bag for PyCamp. Half of it is board games :P
<gatox> alecu, hi!!
<gatox> alecu, i pack mine too.... i don't know how i put everything in there... but i did :P
<alecu> ralsina: so, what did the doctor say? feeling any better?
<ralsina> alecu: "have some ibuprofen, drink liquids and be a man about it"
<ralsina> alecu: that's doctorspeak for "who knows what you have, what am I, a psychic?"
<ralsina> but yes, a bit better
<alecu> ralsina: so, that means you'll be the vector for the pycampflú! yay!
<ralsina> it's a dirty job, but someone has to do it
<ralsina> call me patient0
<alecu> we've never had one of those in the pycamp! we are getting near uds, awesome!
<ralsina> this pycamp is one deci-UDS :-)
<alecu> ralsina: I'll call you patient0()
<ralsina> alecu: I have __call__ implemented
<alecu> "a deci-UDS". That's quite an accomplishment, yes!
<ralsina> alecu: you in veronica already?
<alecu> ralsina: not yet! I'm eagerly waiting for 6.20 pm, when I've got to board facundobatista's car.
<ralsina> I am getting xip, gatox and diva tonight at home and we leave at 6AM tomorrow
<gatox> \o/
 * gatox is so excited! his first pycamp!
<alecu> ralsina: awesome! so you start your small pre-pycamp tonite too!
<alecu> gatox: they say the first time it always hurts...
<ralsina> it's an idea
<gatox> alecu, ouch....
<alecu> (since mandel it's out, I get to do the bad jokes)
<gatox> joke!
<alecu> ralsina: btw, I've got good/bad news about the authenticated proxy bug you found on askubuntu... bug 1021098
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1021098 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "Installer 3.0.2 can't use an authenticated proxy" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021098
<ralsina> alecu: yes, Qt 4.9???
<gatox> Do you know what Darth Vader is looking for in the freezer?
<ralsina> gatox: I know!
<alecu> ralsina: pyqt 4.9. Which, afaik, means qt 4.8, right?
<gatox> ralsina, don't spoil the joke for alecu
<ralsina> alecu: right
<ralsina> gatox: "joke" he said! jajajaja
<gatox> jejeje
<alecu> gatox: "helado oscuro"
<gatox> ohhhh.....
<ralsina> "Porqué Darth Vader siempre pide helado de chocolate?" (misma idea)
<alecu> gatox: it's an old one! two or three days old already!
<ralsina> gatox: also, you said it on twitter
<gatox> yes.... i was expecting that you don't read what i twit
<gatox> jeeejej
<alecu> gatox: sorry to dissapoint you :-)
<gatox> alecu, maybe, just MAYBE, i'll be able to bring this (but ninja-style): http://www.reclamstation.com/enews_images/pulseras/EMBOSSED_WRISTBANDS_ST.JPG as a gift for everyone at pycamp
<ralsina> gatox: nice (although I can't use them, can't stand having things on my wrists)
<ralsina> and that includes buttoned sleeves
<gatox> ralsina, not my case: http://yfrog.com/nunzdptj - http://yfrog.com/ntvttulj
<gatox> jeje
<ralsina> clearly
<alecu> gatox: I don't like to wear bracelets nor watches either...
<gatox> watches me neither.... but i love to wear silicon bracelets :P
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> cmake == suffering
<dobey> ralsina: doing "cmake .. && make" in a subdir fails in u1db now :-/
<ralsina> dobey: looking
<dobey> can't run python setup.py, and can't find u1db/u1db.h
<ralsina> dobey: the setup.py error is when trying to set the version
<ralsina> dobey: change it to execute_process(COMMAND python ${CMAKE_SOURCE_DIR}/setup.py --version
<ralsina> I will do a branch to fix this quickly
<ralsina> the include error is probably something similar
<dobey> apparently debhelper cmake stuff uses subdir
<dobey> yeah, i think there's an -Iinclude that needs to be -I${CMAKE_SOURCE_DIR}/include
<ralsina> dobey: oh, well. That used to work before, it will work again. It's mostly forgetting to account for variables in paths
<ralsina> right
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> the target failing is install-python because the extension is not built.But we don't need to build it to install.
<ralsina> so it needs a bit of thought
<dobey> well we do need to build it to run tests
<ralsina> dobey: well make check works
<dobey> hrmm, it didn't here
<ralsina> dobey: after I fixed a couple of include paths
<ralsina> dobey: let me push
<dobey> ah
<dobey> i need to run an errand. brb
<ralsina> dobey: lp:~ralsina/u1db/cmake4 works for make check, still need to fix python-install
<dobey> ok, i'll check it as soon as i return
<dobey> i'll be back before the call
<ralsina> cool
<rye> gatox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1021037 - is it ok if i drop the logs from that bug report, was the reason found?
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1021037 not found
<gatox> rye, i couldn't work on that yet, i'm working in a darwin issue
<gatox> rye, i'll probably do that on tuesday (i'm not here tomorrow or monday)
<gatox> rye, but if you want to delete the logs go ahead... i already have them
<rye> gatox: ok, thanks, removed
<mmcc> hi folks. so what's the right way to import winreg now? I saw something a while back about winreg vs. _winreg ...
<mmcc> looks like in sso we do import winreg and fall back to _winreg as winreg. is that the right way? (why?)
<dobey> oi
<ralsina> mmcc: versions changed
<ralsina> team, team call!
<dobey> mmcc: python3 renamed the module
<gatox> already there
<dobey> mmcc: so the try/except is needed
<dobey> ralsina: where at this time?
<ralsina> dobey: let's go trditional and mumble
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> funny, mumble didn't like my password
<ralsina> And now it does
<mmcc> be right there
<ralsina> thisfred: team call!
<alecu> gatox: shall we mumble about what you mentioned just now?
<gatox> alecu, ok
<dobey> mmcc: re: constants for those app things, i suppose they'll have to be in each individual app code, or in the project future formerly known as ubuntuone-windows-installer
<mmcc> hmmm
<mmcc> well, if we put the path-finding code into dirspec, then only dirspec will need the constants I'm thinking of.
<dobey> dirspec shouldn't have any references to things that depend on dirspec
<dobey> what are the constants exactly?
<mmcc> strings for packaged sub-app names, like SSO_LOGIN_SUBAPP_NAME = "Ubuntu SSO Helper.app"
<dobey> yeah i think that would belong in ubuntu-ssoc-client
<dobey> err, s/ssoc/sso/
<mmcc> yeah, I'm not sure there's really all that much to move to dirspec here
<ralsina> mmcc: we should put the app-finding code in dirspec and pass these constants on call
<dobey> well, if we have N places that actually have logic to find and execute things, we should consolidate that into a single point of failure
<dobey> but that code shouldn't have anything specific about which apps to launch
<ralsina> dobey: point of SUCCESS ;-)
<mmcc> so, dirspec.get_packaged_cmdline(sso_login_exe, SSO_LOGIN_SUBAPP_NAME)
<dobey> ralsina: well, in the event of failure, we can easily determine where and why it is failing, vs. flailing about in N different places :)
<ralsina> mmcc: right, and the second argument is ignored if non-darwin
<dobey> mmcc: something like that i guess. depends on what the output really needs to be
<dobey> since i don't really have any idea what exactly the expected output is for all the cases; at the moment
<mmcc> in the places I've seen, the output should just be a path to the exe
<dobey> i also have no idea how the 'find and run an app' logic works on osx, since a .app can literally be anywhere on the filesystem and be usable
<mmcc> dopey, there are ways to find and run an app without knowing its location, but since these are sub-apps in our package, we can just use a known path to them
<mmcc> ARGH sorry dobey how do I turn this off
 * mmcc trades spelling errors for calling dobey dopey
<dobey> heh
<dobey> are you using an osx client that forces spell correction?
<mmcc> it's just on by default, and 10.6+ has ios style autocorrect
<mmcc> I can turn it off, but I have to turn off all spell checking instead of just autocorrect
<dobey> awesome
<dobey> can you not add words to the dictionary?
<dobey> surely that is needed for en_US-TX
 * gatox lunch!
<mmcc> huh, y'all is not flagged
<dobey> heh
<Grumpy_> y'all is a perfectly cromulent word
<Grumpy_> or maybe two
<mmcc> I told OSX to define cromulent  and it showed me the wikipedia page for "Lisa the Iconoclast"
<dobey> hahah
<Grumpy_> mmcc: OSX is right
<Grumpy_> now you can embiggen it's dictionary with it
<mmcc> :D
<mmcc> simpsons reference degrumpifies ralsina!
<ralsina> just that if I am the only one switching to dwarf name it's not fun ;-)
<ralsina> Pronunciation IPA: /ˈkrɒmjʊlənt/
 * mmcc gets it now
<ralsina> english dictionaries are funny. In spanish words are pronounced as they are written.
<mmcc> brb
<dobey> ralsina: haha. good joke.
<dobey> ralsina: how do you define dependencies in cmake? install-python needs to depend on the library being built :)
<ralsina> dobey: add u1db in the DEPENDS line
<ralsina> dobey: line 85
<ralsina> dobey: ugh, looks like I broke make clean
<rye> ~.
<ralsina> dobey: because now the version has a \n in it! :-/
<dobey> le sigh
<rye> ralsina: spanish? v b j z c ?
<ralsina> rye: yep
<ralsina> they all sound different
<rye> ll
<ralsina> that one is a digraph
<ralsina> if you ever have a ll it always sounds like a ll :-)
<ralsina> the one that's a lie is gu that may sound different depending on what's after it
<ralsina> dobey: I'll do cmake5 fixing the version problem and the dependency in a bit
<ralsina> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/u1db/cmake5/+merge/113606
<mmcc> windows question - why do we use the registry at all to find exes? we only use it for two of the several exe's, and they're all in the same location anyway - the reg keys both point to ${installer}\dist\exename , and ubuntu_sso.utils.get_bin_dir just uses dirname(sys.executable) for the rest
 * ralsina points his finger at alecu for mmcc's question. Or maybe mandel, but he's not around.
<alecu> mmcc: historical reasons likely.
<rye> ralsina: will the socket interface used on mac for IPC? will then it be used on windows too?
<ralsina> rye: sorry, don't understand
<alecu> mmcc: we had the installer create a registry key with the path to the various .exes
<alecu> rye: we are using sockets on windows, but named pipes (I think!) on darwin
<mmcc> alecu, right - but only two of them
<ralsina> alecu: unix domain sockets?
<rye> on windows that's TCP sockets with pb
<alecu> mmcc: we had two at that moment in time :-)
<mmcc> alecu , rye: unix domain sockets on darwin, yes. tcp on windows
<alecu> mmcc: I mean, we had to start two
<ralsina> rye: yes, and that will stay that way
<mmcc> both with twisted pb
<rye> hm
<rye> wrong statement. should be "ah"
<alecu> oh, right. We use UDSs on darwin. And we hold UDSs for ubuntu.
<alecu> Things are not getting clearer at all....
 * ralsina slaps alecu with the clarification fish
 * alecu shudders
<rye> ralsina: i just want to interface with it without bringing the whole python runtime...
 * rye does not know what runtime to bring though
<ralsina> rye: PB is going to hurt you there
<rye> zeroMQ FTW, even though i have no idea why it is FTW but it ia statement i can say in any circumstance and it will non-zero impact
<ralsina> hahaha
<rye> there are missing words in the sentence
<ralsina> Lunch time, it seems
<dobey> ok, i need to get lunch and have an appointment after. be back in a while (~1.7h)
<mmcc> hm, auto generated ubuntu_sso.constants is only useful on linux
<mmcc> when packaged in darwin, it contains paths to my temp staging directory
<mmcc> btw, still not sure what happened with tarmac on this merge: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-1018614-darwin-raise/+merge/112493 -- maybe when dobey gets back?
<ralsina> mmcc: looking...
<ralsina> mmcc: that error about unicode encoding in string declaration is about having  the magical encoding comment in strings passed to eval
<ralsina> mmcc: could be a problem with new pylint or something, don't know
<ralsina> mmcc: OTOH, the X initialization errors could mean tarmac is broken
<mmcc> yeah, I'm wondering if everything's a 'warning', what made the overall thing a 'failure'
<mmcc> ok, lunch time here.
<joshuahoover> ralsina: any ideas on how to help a 11.10 user who is showing this in the syncdaemon log: ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.StorageClient - INFO - Connection lost, reason:  [Failure instance: Traceback (failure with no frames): <class  'OpenSSL.SSL.Error'>: [('SSL routines',  'SSL3_GET_SERVER_CERTIFICATE', 'certificate verify failed')]
 * czajkowski hugs joshuahoover 
<joshuahoover> ralsina: i can try to recommend the symlink trick, wasn't sure if we knew of anything else
<ralsina> not for 11.10
<dobey> mmcc: ./ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/gui.py:130:24: W291 trailing whitespace
<facundobatista> ralsina, dobey, alecu, do you know a good Python GTK *3* reference?
<ralsina> facundobatista: I suspect with GI being the binding of choice there isn't one
<dobey> there isn't a good GI binding reference, no
<facundobatista> ralsina, dobey, ok, thanks
<mmcc> dobey, thanks - I've fixed that already, wasn't sure if the other stuff needs to be fixed somehow too
<viesturs> hello
<viesturs> i am new to ubuntu-one and i have a question about the api
<dobey> mmcc: that's the only issue i see. the stuff after that is normal stderr randomness for those tests i think
<viesturs> i want to upload a file in ubuntu-one and pupice it atonce, and then get back the link where it is publiced
<mmcc> dobey, ah ok. so can I change the status or do pep8 fixes require re-review?
<viesturs> how do i do that in python
<viesturs> ?
<viesturs> i understand the upload part, but how to puplice it and get the link back at once
<dobey> mmcc: just change it back to approved if you've fixed that
<beuno> aquarius, viesturs's question is for you, I reckon
<gatox> people..... eod for me..... see you on tuesdday
<dobey> viesturs: the file has to be on the server and uploaded, before it can be published, i think
<aquarius> viesturs, heya! are you on Ubuntu?
 * gatox is about to kill someone!
<dobey> bye gatox
<dobey> gatox: zombies?
<viesturs> yes on ubuntu
<aquarius> viesturs, you'll need to wait until the file is uploaded before publishing it; is that OK?
<gatox> dobey, no..... people from an airline
<viesturs> there is a tutorial how to upload it is not so complicated, but i don't get how to publish
<viesturs> ofcourse
<aquarius> viesturs, if so, then the way to do this is to use SyncDaemonTool to publish a file and get back its public URL. I'll throw together an example for you :)
<viesturs> is there a way i can get the upload progress?
<viesturs> thankyou
<viesturs> i use python
<aquarius> viesturs, you can get notified when the file is uploaded. You can't be told (very easily) that it is 62% uploaded, though -- that's doable, if you want to do a reasonable amount of work, but do you want "it is 60% uploaded", or just to be told when it's finished uploading?
<viesturs> aquarius, the idea is to display the upload progress on launcher icon like the ubuntu one app
<viesturs> is it complicated?
<aquarius> viesturs, ok, give me a few minutes to put an example together :)
<viesturs> aquarius, thank you :)
<dobey> ralsina: well, u1db packages are 99.99% there
<ralsina> dobey: awesome
<ralsina> dobey: anything that needs fixing?
<viesturs> aquarius, one more question: when i upload the file to ubuntu one, can i upload it in a spasific folder, or create that folder if it isn't here?
<aquarius> youcan
<viesturs> can you include it in example?
<aquarius> if you create a folder inside an existing synced folder, it'll be synced
<viesturs> ou
<aquarius> if you want to create a whole new synced folder, you can do that too
<viesturs> logic :D
<viesturs> no only inside
<dobey> ralsina: yes, but i'm not sure what exactly. it's giving a weird error
<dobey> ralsina: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1076960/
<ralsina> dobey: looking
<ralsina> dobey: add setuptools as a dependency, maybe
<ralsina> so it doesn't go to distutils
<aquarius> viesturs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076964/ is a simple example. It's based on http://kryogenix.org/days/2012/04/18/publishing-a-folder-with-ubuntu-one. You will find "pydoc ubuntuone.platform.tools.SyncDaemonTool" useful
<aquarius> viesturs, and that will soon be on one.ubuntu.com/developer as well, but it isn't yet.
<dobey> ah, of course
<viesturs> thank you aquarius
<viesturs> you are wery helpful :)
<aquarius> this is a good example of the sort of thing that I want the developer site documentation to include :)
<viesturs> yes it definetly should :)
<ralsina> aquarius: I fully intend to bring to the next full team sprint a bottle of nicotine, a smoke machine and a red light. Just warning you.
 * aquarius laughs
 * ralsina knows that an open bottle of nicotine would kill every person in a closed room in minutes
<aquarius> you want the flavourings too, otherwise it'd be horrid
<ralsina> and a bottle of marraschino cherries
<ralsina> and a blender
<aquarius> an open bottle of nicotine would kill every person in the *country*. the stuff's really lunaticly toxic when neat :)
<viesturs> aquarius, i got an error
<viesturs> when i executed your example
<viesturs> python exapmle.py
<viesturs> line 26, in create_a_file_upload_and_publish
<viesturs>     os.rename(temp_file_name, u1_file_name)
<viesturs> exceptions.OSError: [Errno 18] Invalid cross-device link
<viesturs> maybet i am doing something wrong?
<viesturs> and when i do ./exapmle.py i get
<viesturs> ./example.py: line 6: syntax error near unexpected token `from'
<viesturs> ./example.py: line 6: `    from dbus.mainloop.glib import DBusGMainLoop'
<aquarius> viesturs, ah, the thing creates  a temp file and then moves it into ~/Ubuntu One
<aquarius> you don't have to do it that way
<aquarius> but I don't know where you're getting the file to upload *from* :)
<aquarius> also, put "#!/usr/bin/env python" (without quotes) as the first line :)
<dobey> eww
<dobey> #!/usr/bin/python
<aquarius> or what dobey said
<aquarius> I've never quite followed why the env idea is bad :)
<dobey> it breaks virtualenv, and installing with specific python versions
<ralsina> dobey: OTOH, the alternative breaks buildout, but sure, virtualenv is more important
<dobey> well, it exposes bugs in buildout which we have to work around :)
<viesturs> sorry but I don't get that file creation
<ralsina> viesturs: rename doesn't work if you are renaming from one disk or partition to another
<viesturs> ou
<viesturs> i have my root in one partition and /home in another, is that the case?
<viesturs> if so, than what can i doo to fix this?
<aquarius> viesturs, you don't have to do the rename at all
<aquarius> viesturs, I just did that as an example of a file
<aquarius> viesturs, you want to upload a file to U1, and then publish it once it's uploaded, yes?
<viesturs> yes
<viesturs> and then get the ling
<viesturs> link
<aquarius> so just save that file from your program straight into ~/Ubuntu One or something
<dobey> ralsina: any idea about this: failed to import Cython: /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/Cython/Compiler/Code.so: undefined symbol: Py_InitModule4
<ralsina> dobey: nope
<ralsina> dobey: let me google a bit
<viesturs> i figured as much, but how do i get the link then?
<ralsina> dobey: references I see to that error talk about using binary modules with the wrong python version, maybe a bad cython package?
<viesturs> i guess i don't understand that code very well, aquarius
<viesturs> i am still new to python
<aquarius> viesturs, OK. the first bit, where it creates a tempfile and then os.rename()s the tempfile into your Ubuntu One folder, is not code that you need to use
<ralsina> dobey: and/or it's not loadingthe python runtime library
<aquarius> the part *after* that is where you start to pay attention.
<dobey> ralsina: weird
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<aquarius> viesturs, the bit at the beginning of the function was just an example -- you'd replace that with your code that creates or saves the file
<dobey> i'll try it on precise, in case quantal is broken
<viesturs> OK
<dobey> nope, fails on precise too :(
<dobey> oh, duh
<dobey> need cython-dbg too i bet
<ralsina> dobey: I am not sure I have attempted the dbg target lately
<dobey> yup, cython-dbg fixed that
<ralsina> cool
<dobey> "When complete: a moment ago (estimated)"
<dobey> ♥ launchpad
<dobey> ok, gotta run. will work a bit later after i get back
<mmcc> man, what good is an IRC client with no working backlog search?
<mmcc> ralsina, you still around? I see dobey just left, and alecu already emailed his adios, so my timing is impeccable
<alecu> mmcc: I'm still around, thou
<mmcc> RFC: a multiproject exe-finder for dirspec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1077115/
<mmcc> alecu ok cool, if you have a minute, take a look at that. only 58 lines of text about our exe finding issues
<mmcc> I wanted to get some design feedback before reimplementing this stuff a third or fourth time
<alecu> mmcc: up to line 50, it sounds reasonable.
<alecu> mmcc: I'm not sure about passing in DARWIN_APP_NAMES['ubuntu-sso-login']
<alecu> mmcc: where would that dict live? I mean, DARWIN_APP_NAMES
<alecu> mmcc: I'm trying to thing what would be the proper module for that dict.
<mmcc> alecu, I agree it's a bit messy. let's hash it out. I wasn't clear but I was thinking that dict would be per project
<alecu> mmcc: and to work around dependency issues, too.
<mmcc> e.g., SSO client has its own APP_NAMES, since no one else needs to know that mapping
<mmcc> and the dict(ubuntuone-syncdaemon = "name for sd") lives in ubuntuone-client somewhere
<mmcc> so neither SSO nor dirspec needs to know that mapping
<mmcc> it's nice and modular but it makes calling it a little verbose
<mmcc> does that make sense?
<alecu> mmcc: not sure I understood, I think I don't have it so clear in my head.
<alecu> mmcc: what if we just pass in the module name to get_cmdline? and then in each module we define say __u1_executable__ and __darwin_app_name__
<alecu> sorry, not the module name, but just pass the module
<mmcc> well, some modules have multiple executables - sso has ~four
<alecu> oh, right.
<mmcc> s/module/project/
<mmcc> but that idea would work for the app name dict
<mmcc> pass in the module, and get_cmdline can get the app name dict from the module itself
<alecu> mmcc: so, let me know if you need any more brainstorming... I'll be around for 20 more minutes.
<alecu> mmcc: I think it's great we get to clean up those parts of the code. Thanks for working on it! :-)
<mmcc> alecu, glad to do it. just wish I'd started off this way instead of doing a smaller fix first
<mmcc> alecu so, if this sounds reasonable: - a function get_cmdline in dirspec that does the right thing given an exe name and a module, I'll just run with that
<alecu> mmcc: we need to do some cleanup, yes. But we can't clean up *eeeeverything* :-)
<alecu> mmcc: it sound perfect.
<mmcc> alecu one quirk this will have, is when we call get_cmdline for syncdaemon, we will probably want to give ubuntuone.platform as the module, since that seems like a more reasonable place to put the darwin app name dictionary, as opposed to somewhere in ubuntuone.syncdaemon. what do you think?
<alecu> mmcc: putting it in platform means that each platform would get its own dict
<alecu> mmcc: we should be putting in platform only stuff that makes sense for a given platform, right?
<mmcc> alecu, hmm. so this dict only makes sense on darwin… I envisioned it being defined in platform/constants.py, but only for darwin...
<mmcc> same for wherever it ends up in ubuntu_sso, only define it for darwin.
<mmcc> I just looked at everywhere we use os_helper.set_application_name, to see if there was already a name mapping I could use for this, but it's only used to set ubuntuone-syncdaemon's name to 'ubuntuone-syncdaemon'
<dobey> mmcc: can you e-mail that rfc if you haven't?
<mmcc> dobey, sure. I'll email an updated version in a sec
<dobey> thanks
<mmcc> dobey: sent
<dobey> mmcc: cool. i'll read over it and try to reply sometime. but need to head off for the evening now. later :)
<mmcc> ok, thanks - have a good one.
<mmcc> alright, heading out. see some of you tomorrow.
#ubuntuone 2012-07-06
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, everyone! :-D
<rye> joshuahoover: 2012-07-05 23:38:20,081 - twisted - ERROR - u'Host name does not match certificate. Expected fs-2.ubuntuone.com but got fs-2.one.ubuntu.com.'
<rye> ping webops, what do we need to do for _https._tcp.ubuntuone.com to start returning fs-{1,2}.one.ubuntu.com instead of fs-{1,2}.ubuntuone.com
<gnuoy> rye, let me take a look
<rye> because we have certificates issued for fs-1.one.ubuntu.com and for at least one person that became an issue
<rye> and I am not sure why it became an issue for only one person
<rye> gnuoy: continuing in #u1-internal
<mandel_> morning from florence :)
<mandel_> ralsina, hello!
<mandel_> ralsina, where is everyone!
<mandel_> rye, where is everyone?
<rye> mandel_: python conference I suppose
<mandel_> rye, ah..
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> pycamp is this weekend
<dobey> so all of .ar is there
<mandel_> dobey, buh… I had no idea, now my code is blocked :(
<dobey> what code?
<mandel_> dobey, fsevents, not to worry, I wanted to bully gatox :)
 * mandel_ restarts
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> mandel: are you working today?
<dobey> no
<dobey> i guess it's just thisfred, mmcc and me today
<thisfred> sí
<dobey> so let's not do the standup
<dobey> brb
<mmcc> sure, no problem here
<mmcc> btw, no one gave me any reviews on Tuesday so if you have any today let me know, I'll make time today
<thisfred> TODO: immanentize the eschaton
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<dobey> thisfred: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-infrastructure/u1db-nightlies/+merge/113757
<thisfred> on it
<thisfred> +1
<dobey> thisfred, mmcc: can you also review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/core-cache/+merge/113286 ?
<mmcc> sure
<mmcc> dobey, re: your question about the sso branch you just looked at - that branch is old, I should cancel the merge proposal or something. what's the right way to do it? I was going to ask after finishing the replacement- wasn't expecting anyone to look at it in the meantime, sorry
<dobey> mmcc: ah ok, i'll reject it then
<mmcc> ok
<dobey> mmcc: what about https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-1018924-use-buildout-python/+merge/112813 ?
<mmcc> also reject
<dobey> done
<mmcc> hm, looking at this windows installer xml file, most paths have the backslash, but the path to the uninstaller has a forward-slash. anyone know if that's a problem?
<dobey> don't know
<dobey> i guess the bitrock thing does the right thing regardless
<dobey> as it does support osx, windows, and linux
<mmcc> guess so. sometimes forward slashes work on windows too, but I don't understand when or why
<dobey> i think they work more often since MS made explore.exe and iexplore.exe be the same thing
<dobey> because the internet made people more used to typing / than \
<mmcc> hooray internet
<mmcc> Todays moment of zen: the title of the menu item I select to create a new console window with Console2 on windows is "Main console module"
<mmcc> dobey, trying to run dirspec tests on windows, I don't have trial.py or pyflakes.py where it wants-- I guess run-tests.bat isn't expecting  a buildout-style python, huh.
<mmcc> …and running trial.py from within the egg in the buildout just silently does nothing :(
<dobey> mmcc: hrmm, i don't know. afaik the tests work. i guess we'll have to wait to ask alecu about that? :-/
<mmcc> I guess so. care to review my exe_finding branch as code only? tests work on mac and linux
<dobey> well, it /is/ my review day :)
<mmcc> oh right. just a sec, new bug -> commit --fixes -> dance dance
<mmcc> and if you're light on reviews to do, I still have no idea what I'm doing with bugs affecting projects/ distributions, etc. Be nice to stop offloading that onto you.
<mmcc> dobey, ok - https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/dirspec/add-exefind/+merge/113782
<dobey> oh jenkins, thou art a harsh mistress
 * dobey bets precise is offline again
<dobey> and it is
<mmcc> that branch is definitely still open to suggestions as to API design or where it should go or whatever…
<dobey> right. i haven't even had time to read through your e-mail yet either
<dobey> wasn't expecting a branch already :)
<mmcc> heh. well, I've had all that code arranged in different places a couple of times already so it was quick to put it together
<mmcc> and wherever it ends up, it'll be most of that same code in one place so I figured it couldn't hurt to get a jump
<dobey> mmcc: can you run the fsevents daemon tests?
<mmcc> dobey, I should be able to now, yes
<dobey> mmcc: maybe you could review https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/allow_user_readd/+merge/113749 also then?
<mmcc> ok, sure.
<mmcc> lunchtime...
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> brb
<dobey> meh, having vaguely supported hardware is no fun :-/
<mmcc> dobey, just saw your comments, thanks - do we ever run frozen on platforms other than mac & win?
<dobey> i don't know what frozen means exactly there
<mmcc> well, specifically it means sys.frozen is not None, but I also just need to know more about how we package things on linux
<dobey> but even the "unfrozen" path there seems to be the wrong way to do things on Linux
<dobey> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'frozen'
<dobey> is what Linux does apparently :)
<mmcc> ah, yes - that's true. that path is only correct for development, and since this code is really only for mac and win at first, I was using 'frozen' == packaged
<mmcc> that's why it uses getattr , I guess
<dobey> mmcc: also, what came of the discussion i see between you and alecu about the variable definitions for each project?
<dobey> do you need to change the code as a result of that?
<mmcc> no, this code incorporates that feedback.
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> i think it does need to be a bit more generic as well
<mmcc> I had originally made the "app_names" dict a parameter to the get_cmdline function, but since it'll be specific to each project (i.e., only u1client needs to know the sub-app-name for syncdaemon), it seemed ok to just get it from the module argument
<dobey> but i'm not exactly sure where/what that means at the moment
<mmcc> sorry, what needs to be more generic? the app names part of it or the whole thing
<dobey> the whole thing
<mmcc> definitely if we want it to be able to be used for installed linux , it needs a change… although we always use dbus for launching stuff there, afaict
<dobey> i don't think we launch the sso gui with dbus. those have to be installed in the specific sso libexecdir
<mmcc> hmm
<mmcc> yes, that's right - that uses ubuntu_sso.utils.get_bin_dir, which looks in path-to-__file__/../../bin/ and falls back to using  ubuntu_sso.constants.BIN_DIR, which is generated at install time… so on linux we 'compile in' the right path
<mmcc> that fall-back to a constants.py is one way to add packaged linux support to my get_cmdline branch, but it only works for sso. (although only sso would use it)
<mmcc> that is, only sso would use get_cmdline on linux
<dobey> right
<dobey> well
<dobey> maybe we could provide a primary_path kwarg or something, that if is not None, look there first
<dobey> not sure exactly yet
<dobey> need to think about it a bit
<dobey> brb, need to reboot again
<dobey> hmm, secondary still all red, and lightdm was behaving weird
<dobey> and gl stuff is still crashy :-/
<dobey> doh
<mmcc> arg, mandel's integration tests aren't working for me...
<mmcc> they have to be run as root and running with sudo changes your environment. the weird buildout $u1trial stuff is hitting us here
<mmcc> and Xcode says "Unexpected internal inconcistency: No recorder for buildTask: "
<mmcc> hey great speling, XCode
<dobey> oh fun
<dobey> heh
<dobey> need to reboot again
<dobey> whee
<dobey> back
<dobey> hmm
<mmcc> I note that the OCMock license on the website still hasn't changed
<dobey> :-/
<dobey> should we ping about it?
<mmcc> I guess so, I'll ping him now.
 * mmcc pokes his head up out of trying to run mandel's Xcode tests
<dobey> heh
<dobey> ok, have a good weekend mmcc. i'm out of here :)
<mmcc> alright, you too dobey.
#ubuntuone 2012-07-07
<dubaco> the ubuntuone sync deamon and client are using 105% of my cpu
<dubaco> ajmitch: aquarius arune  alecu  apw  any chance i can remove the ubuntu one sync deamon?
<dubaco> or prevent it from starting
<arune> dubaco: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1234760 ?
<arune> or http://askubuntu.com/questions/104652/manually-start-ubuntu-one-daemon
<dubac0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1080408/ über huge cpu usage issues with ubuntu one
<dubac0> ohh u1sdtool -q - i mean so obvious
#ubuntuone 2012-07-08
<viestur> aquarius do you have a minute?
<viestur> can someone halp me with this code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1076964/
<viestur> it is ment to upload files to ubuntu-one and share the
<viestur> m
<viestur> and it is working just fine
<viestur> but, I don't understand how do i get the uploading progress information, to display in unity's launcer
<aquarius> viestur, hey
<viestur> hey
<viestur> i got everything working
<viestur> it turned out that there was some mistake when i copied id
<viestur> it
<viestur> i rewrote it with hand and then it worked perfectly fine
<aquarius> excellent
<viestur> but i didn't understand, how do i get the progress of uploading
<viestur> as far as i understood it is something with lambd
<viestur> aquarius, i misunderstood something?
<aquarius> ah, sorry, I was afk
<aquarius> to get upload *progress* you'll need to watch for another signal
<viestur> OK
<viestur> what signal?
<aquarius> I'm not sure; I'm looking in d-feet now to work it out :)
<aquarius> aha, UploadFileProgress
<aquarius> use syncdaemontool.connect_signal("UploadFileProgress", some_function)
<viestur> but how do i use it?
<viestur> ou
<aquarius> and then some_function will get passed progress details
<viestur> thanks :)
<aquarius> you'll have to experiment with it yourself; I've not actually used that signal
<viestur> OK
<viestur> is there som info about in online?
<aquarius> let me have a play with it.
<viestur> OK, thanks :)
<aquarius> OK, we don't seem to fire that signal.
<viestur> you have any idea how to get it?
<aquarius> viestur, So, I don't know how you get upload progress, right now, I'm afraid. I recommend that you ask dobey or ralsina or verterok, who may know. I've tried dbus-monitor'ing /status and we fire UploadStarted and UploadFinished but no UploadFileProgress signals. It is possible that you need to turn it on somehow (so that we don't spend time firing a zillion signals that nobody is listening to), but you'll need one
<aquarius> of the core syncdaemon engineers for that
<aquarius> I believe that the Ubuntu One control panel can do it, so it must *be* doable, but I don't know how, myself, I'm afraid.
<aquarius> dobey may do, as may alecu or ralsina -- however, today's Sunday, so there might not be anyone around...
<viestur> OK
<viestur> do you know in what language is written the ubuntu one client in ubuntu?
<dobey> the control panel doesn't
<dobey> there is no signal for progress of files
<dobey> there are internal events in ubuntuone-syncdaemon, which it uses to set the progress on the u1 launcher
<viestur> but can i use them?
<viestur> dobey?
<dobey> no
<dobey> they are internal events; they are not exposed on dbus
<dobey> well, i *think* there is a way to have sd send all events out as signals on dbus, but it will basically completely flood dbus with signals
<viestur> ou
<dobey> or we might do it anyway
<dobey> there is the /events object path
<aquarius> dobey, ooh, so it just can't be done, then?
<dobey> and there is an Event signal
<viestur> but if it fluds all the dbus, will my app will slow the computer down
<dobey> so maybe you can listen to that and filter
<aquarius> dobey, I didn't try /events. I tried /status, which fires UploadStarted and UPloadFinished, and there is an UploadFileProgress signal in there named by d-feet, but that signal doesn't seem to fire
<dobey> oh, so there are progress signals
<dobey> if there are signals for it, then they should be the things one listens to
<viestur> yes but aquarius said that it didn't work
<viestur> didn't work for me too
<dobey> then file a bug
<dobey> but i am going back to my weekend now :)
<aquarius> dobey, ya, that's what I tried -- I did "dbus-monitor path=/status" and then put a big file in ~/Ubuntu One. I got an UploadStarted and an UploadFinished (and a bunch of ContentMetaQueueChanged and StatusCHanged etc), but no UploadFileProgress
<aquarius> dobey, I merely wondered whether you knew something I don't -- do the progress signals need turning on or something? The ones that the unity launcher button uses are internal signals, huh?
<dobey> no, there is no turning on; yes the launcher progress bar is actually *in* syncdaemon
<viestur> so no progressbar for me ten :D
<viestur> then
<aquarius> viestur, ya. Sorry, then; we do not expose progress updates to external applications
<viestur> aquarius, but isn't there some signal that could return aproximet progress
<aquarius> viestur, it'd be worth filing a bug against ubuntuone-client explaining why you want this, and then the syncdaemon team can decide how best or whether to do it
<dobey> viestur: you can implement it using the appropriate signals which don't currently work, and file a bug, and when it gets fixed, your progress bar will just magically start working
<viestur> like half done, or something?
<aquarius> viestur, there isn't, I'm afraid; we have Started and Finished for uploads and that's it, based on what dobey's saying
<dobey> well there's also the Progress signals
<dobey> which are apparently the thing you want that's "like half done" :)
<viestur> it'd be close enough
<dobey> so please file a bug about them not working
<viestur> yeah but it'll be too late for the app showdown
<dobey> anyway, really going back to the weekend now
<dobey> later
<viestur> thanks :)
<viestur> thank you too aquarius
<viestur> you where a great help :)
#ubuntuone 2013-07-01
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Second Half of the Year Day! :-D
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> When you upload a file to U1 now you ued to be able to select publish file when it was uploaded. now you havve to go in and publish this file.
<czajkowski> Was it removed ?
<beuno> czajkowski, aha!
<beuno> we dropped it accidentallu
<beuno> jgdxx, ^
<czajkowski> can I have it back please :)
<beuno> ah, he's away
<beuno> czajkowski, yes!  do you want to file a bug and get some of that karma?  :)
<czajkowski> sure
<czajkowski> how do I file bugs aginst U1
<czajkowski> as I have another one
<czajkowski> clean install :)
<czajkowski> also on my phone I had the user laura. czajkowski @canonical.com that ac no longer exists so cant login with my other address as it needs me to remove it, where do I do that ?
<beuno> czajkowski, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+filebug
<beuno> czajkowski, to remove the address, it happens in login.ubuntu.com
<beuno> SSO
<beuno> although I'm not sure if U1 will sync that automatically or not
<beuno> let me know  ;)
<czajkowski> beuno: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/1196529
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1196529 not found
<czajkowski> beuno: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/1196530
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1196530 not found
<czajkowski> Thank you :)
<beuno> czajkowski, ta
<czajkowski> np
<dobey> u1 doesn't sync addresses. it only knows about the address you originally signed up with. not sure how the phone app is doing that auth though. i know i can log in with any e-mail address i have in login.ubuntu.com, on ubuntu though
<czajkowski> dobey: ah it kept telling me only one account could be used at any one time so was confused.
<dobey> czajkowski: that is on android?
<czajkowski> dobey: aye
<dobey> karni: ^^^ do you know why czajkowski is seeing "only one account could be used" in android? i'm not entirely sure how the login works there
<karni> Right
<karni> czajkowski: I assume you are trying to sign in with a different account?
<karni> czajkowski: i.e. different e-mail
<dobey> karni: same account, different e-mail
<karni> czajkowski: head to device settings > Accounts > Ubuntu One account > Delete
<czajkowski> what dobey said
<karni> czajkowski: then reopen the app, and sign in with your new e-mail.
<karni> czajkowski: because we don't officially support multiple users (without having to clear app data), one needs to dump the account username (along with the token). since you're using the same account really, it doesn't matter in your case.
<karni> so, delete the U1 account fromyour phone > Settings > Accounts > U1, and sign in again.
<czajkowski> ahhh
<czajkowski> ok that has fixed it
<dobey> thanks karni
<czajkowski> thank you both
<karni> np guys!
<Kion> How do I install Ubuntu one on a Windows 8 computer?
<Kion> any experiences?
<dobey> Kion: i think you just grab the windows installer and run it. it's not a metro app though, so it has to be used from the 'classic' interface iirc
<Kion> dobey: but in the download section it does not say windows 8
<Kion> dobey: only goes to windows 7
<dobey> Kion: yes, but it will work.
<Kion> dobey: Thanks! I will try
#ubuntuone 2013-07-02
<JamesTai1> Good morning all, happy UFO Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-07-03
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Compliment Your Mirror Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-07-04
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Upload A Virus To The Alien Mothership Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-07-05
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-06-30
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Meteor Watch Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-07-01
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Second Second Half of the Year Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-07-02
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy I Forgot Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-07-04
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy US Independence Day! :-D
<mrintegrity> hi all
<mrintegrity> hi, i am unable to browse my files in ubuntu one and the downloader does not work
<mrintegrity> "file download failed"
<mrintegrity> however in the web interface it lists folders, but not the files
<la_juyis> mrintegrity, if you can't download the files even from the web interface, it's likely that those file's contents are lost :/
<mrintegrity> ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<la_juyis> mrintegrity, can you please give me your email address?
<la_juyis> I'll check the account
<mrintegrity> mrintegrity@gmail.com
<mrintegrity> thanks
<la_juyis> mrintegrity, minute, please :)
<mrintegrity> hope you can find out whats wrong, many of those files ubuntu one is the only remaining copy
<la_juyis> mrintegrity, hum, just checked but didn't find anything obvious
<la_juyis> mrintegrity, i did ran a recover job for the account
<la_juyis> so any mistakenly deleted files should show up again
<la_juyis> mrintegrity, can you please write to u1-support@canonical.com with your case so we can take a deeper look?
<mrintegrity> la_juyis: i mailed via the web form
<la_juyis> mrintegrity, ok, thanks
<mrintegrity> i might have used the wrong email there actually, resubmitted with the correct one
<la_juyis> I'll be looking at it with an engineer later
<mrintegrity> thanks very much
<mrintegrity> best of luck :)
<la_juyis> mrintegrity, if you could attach the output
<la_juyis> it'd be great
<la_juyis> the putput of the u1-downloader, I mean
<mrintegrity> will a snippet do? it's rather long
<la_juyis> and also any logs files that you have of previous runs
<la_juyis> you can redirect the output to send it as file: just run
<la_juyis> ./u1-downloader > output
<la_juyis> and send us that file
<mrintegrity> thanks
<mrintegrity> here is one line, rather scary:
<mrintegrity> 2014-07-04 13:08:41,965 - INFO - /content/~/Ubuntu One/Jan-2010-Swe/PICT3265.JPG: skipped, size is null.
<mrintegrity> all files listed are "skipped, size is null"
<la_juyis> hm :/
#ubuntuone 2018-07-05
<qwebirc46642> Hi, can't register an username. Seems already taken, but it's mine. Need to know mail associated.
<pragmaticenigma> You must know the e-mail that is associated to the account in order to recover the password. There are no other options.
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc46642: You must know the e-mail that is associated to the account in order to recover the password. There are no other options.
<qwebirc46642> Now i remind i closed the account
<qwebirc46642> But username maybe it's still there
<qwebirc46642> mail is not found
<qwebirc46642> 100% username/mail match probability. Keep in mind.
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc46642: Read this section in the FAQ: https://login.launchpad.net/+faq#can-i-delete-my-ubuntu-one-account
<pragmaticenigma> Once deleted, the e-mail address associated with the Ubuntu One account is disassociated from the Ubuntu One account.
<pragmaticenigma> Meaning you cannot recover the password
<pragmaticenigma> delete is permanent, you can register a new account, but you will not recover anything associated to the old account
<qwebirc46642> Username just stays there? Keeping in your system system: you don't delete and i can't use, right?
<pragmaticenigma> Based on what is listed in that article, that would be a safe assumption.
<pragmaticenigma> You cannot reuse the account, you can create a new one and update Ubuntu One on your computer to use the new account
<qwebirc46642> Thanks for yoru help
